# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Le dbat sur le travail dominical r-ouvert

## clairetj

Bonjour a toutes et tous,

Je me permet d'ouvrir cette discussion pour ragir  un dbat qui a dj eu lieu sur un autre post au moment de la confrontation des enseignes de bricolage sur le travail dominical. En effet, l'ide de travailler le dimanche a t remis sur le tapis par Laurent Fabius, notre actuel ministre de Ministre des Affaires trangres et du Dveloppement international. Ce dernier a (r-)mit l'ide de louverture des magasins le dimanche (sous certaines conditions), ce qui profiterai  l'conomie par le biais notamment du tourisme.

On ne va pas refaire le dbat du pour/contre le travail du dimanche (sauf si vous le voulez) mais moi je m'interroge sur un autre point: pensez-vous que ce dbat risque de n'tre qu'un dbat de "parisiens" ?
Je m'explique: si on ne tiens compte que du tourisme, les touristes qui ont potentiellement le plus d'argent  dpenser viendront d'Asie (en grande partie la Chine), de Russie, d'Amrique du Nord (USA et peut-tre Canada) et pays arabes ayant une grande puissance financire (grce notamment au ptrole). Or, et je pense que ce n'est pas un strotype de le dire, tous ces touristes ne visent qu'une seule destination en France (ou du moins pour 95% d'entre eux): Paris et ses magasins haut de gamme, voir de luxe.

D'o ma question. O alors pensez-vous que cela concerne vraiment toute la France ou du moins les grandes villes comme Marseille, Lyon, Bordeaux, Toulouse, Lilles et j'en oublis ???

----------


## Kreepz

Ayant vu le reportage ce midi  la tl, pour ma part je pense que les touristes les plus riches ne sont intresss que par les magasins de Paris! Et puis a se comprends la plupart ne sont l que pour dpenser leur fortune. 

(Pas sur qu'ils soient intresss par les autres grandes villes de France o les magasins de luxes sont beaucoup moins prsent...)

----------


## Invit

Si on ne parle que de cette clientle l, l'ouverture le dimanche est injustifie. On parle de gens qui sont l pour acheter absolument, et qui a priori ne restent pas  Paris qu'un seul jour.
Donc leur achat du dimanche, ils peuvent le faire un autre jour. Ils vont pas repartir en Chine en disant "c'est trop nul, j'ai pas pu claquer 20 000 en sacs  main parce que c'est ferm un jour par semaine, je me casse". Et puis c'est pas comme s'ils pouvaient aller ailleurs, mme si les marques de luxes s'implantent de plus en plus  l'tranger. Je suis d'ailleurs  peu prs sr que ces articles de luxe franais (qui pour beaucoup sont italien quand mme) pourraient se trouver dans la plupart des grandes capitales du monde. Je me demande si la plupart ne viennent pas ici juste pour dire "je l'ai achet  Paris".
Au passage le chiffre des 20 000 n'est pas invent, c'est la somme qu'avait prvu de dpenser la chinoise du reportage du JT de France d'hier soir. Uniquement en sac  mains. Aprs elle comptait passer par la Suisse pour les montres.

Mais faut pas se leurrer, s'ils modifient la loi pour les zones touristiques, il y a de grande chance que le dbat reparte pour les autres types de magasins.

----------


## clairetj

> Mais faut pas se leurrer, s'ils modifient la loi pour les zones touristiques, il y a de grande chance que le dbat reparte pour les autres types de magasins.


Mais du coup, penses-tu que cela va se limiter  la rgion parisienne ou est-ce que cela peut s'tendre  tout le territoire ? (avec la question: pourquoi a Paris et pas en province ?)

----------


## Darkzinus

c'est un argument en bois qu'on nous ressort souvent le travail dominical comme vecteur de croissance etc... On raisonne comme si des achats supplmentaires seraient gnrs le dimanche. Dans le faits cela joue sur la date d'un achat mais certainement pas par un volume de vente suprieur. Ou alors cela sous entendrait une compulsivit soudaine d'achats le dimanche de trucs totalement inutiles mais qui ce jour-l apparaissent comme totalement indispensables et ne pouvant tre reports.

----------


## Invit

> Mais du coup, penses-tu que cela va se limiter  la rgion parisienne ou est-ce que cela peut s'tendre  tout le territoire ? (avec la question: pourquoi a Paris et pas en province ?)


Oui bien sr. Chaque ville  sa spcialit. Il faudra ouvrir les cavistes de Bordeaux, les parfumeurs de Grce...
Mme si c'est Paris qui attire le plus de monde, les autres villes suivront.




> c'est un argument en bois qu'on nous ressort souvent le travail dominical comme vecteur de croissance etc... On raisonne comme si des achats supplmentaires seraient gnrs le dimanche. Dans le faits cela joue sur la date d'un achat mais certainement pas par un volume de vente suprieur. Ou alors cela sous entendrait une compulsivit soudaine d'achats le dimanche de trucs totalement inutiles mais qui ce jour-l apparaissent comme totalement indispensables et ne pouvant tre reports.


Exactement. Par contre il y a un dsquilibre entre les magasins qui ont le droit d'ouvrir et les autres qui peuvent y perdre de l'argent mais au final, le gteau  se partager n'est pas plus gros.
Et si le but est de faire gnrer des achats compulsif, donc inutiles, je ne suis pas sr que ce soit une bonne stratgie compte tenu du pouvoir d'achat actuel.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je suis pour l'ouverture sans limite le dimanche pour ma part.
La seule condition, c'est de forcer une rmunration plus lev des salaris, comme cela a dj t mis en place(doublement dans les magazin de bricolage).

On ne manquera pas de volontaires dans ce cas la.

Pour la croissance, effectivement, on ne verra pas plus de budget dpens, encore que... L'avantage est surtout dans l'talement des courses sur 2 jours au lieu d'une journe comme aujourd'hui. 
Sur un magasin qui accueille 50 000 personnes le samedi, et donc qui a t dimensionn pour cette capacit, vous avez une moyenne de 10 000 les autres jours. Donc le magasin a cout trs cher pour encaisser un pic d'activit. Il prend plus de place aussi, son parking est plus grand, etc...
Ce magasin embauche des personnes en plus pour une demi journe, avec des contrats on ne peut plus prcaire car sur 5-8 heures max.

Si maintenant, vos 50 000 se repartissent en 30 000 le samedi et 25 000 le dimanche, vous aurez gagn de la surface, donc votre magasin coutera moins cher. vous aurez plus de monde  venir, parce que flner dans un magasin reste encore une activit simple et gratuite. Vos clients sont moins nervs parce qu'il y a moins de monde, bref, ca se passe mieux.
Vous avez moins d'employs, mais ils ont plus de journes compltes puisque l'activit est plus rgulire.

Au final, le modle est diffrent, pas obligatoirement plus mauvais. Si les bonne contraintes sont mises en place (l'exemple de l'accord des magasins d'ameublements est un bon accord je trouve) je ne vois pas ce qui empche la gnralisation.

----------


## Rayek

> Je suis pour l'ouverture sans limite le dimanche pour ma part.
> La seule condition, c'est de forcer une rmunration plus lev des salaris, comme cela a dj t mis en place(doublement dans les magazin de bricolage).
> 
> On ne manquera pas de volontaires dans ce cas la.
> 
> Pour la croissance, effectivement, on ne verra pas plus de budget dpens, encore que... L'avantage est surtout dans l'talement des courses sur 2 jours au lieu d'une journe comme aujourd'hui. 
> Sur un magasin qui accueille 50 000 personnes le samedi, et donc qui a t dimensionn pour cette capacit, vous avez une moyenne de 10 000 les autres jours. Donc le magasin a cout trs cher pour encaisser un pic d'activit. Il prend plus de place aussi, son parking est plus grand, etc...
> Ce magasin embauche des personnes en plus pour une demi journe, avec des contrats on ne peut plus prcaire car sur 5-8 heures max.
> 
> ...


Sauf que si le samedi c'est 30000 et 20000 le dimanche au lieu de 50000 le samedi, pas sur qu'il gagne plus car pour 2 jours d'ouvertures, a fait 2 jours de cot en lectricit au lieu de 1 et des salaires pays double (Et oui, nous aussi on peut prendre des exemples qui nous arrange).

----------


## Kreepz

Je ne pense pas que dans les provinces les moyennes et petites enseignes se risqueraient  ouvrir le dimanche.
Un coup de salari plus fort une clientle qui risque d'tre plus faible, d'une part par habitude (les gens vont aux magasins le samedi pas le dimanche  ::?:  ).

Je pense que seule de grosses enseignes ont les moyens et la "carrure" pour ouvrir le dimanche et encore si seulement une dizaine d'enseignes sont ouvertes dans une ville ce n'est pas trs attrayant!  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> Pour la croissance, effectivement, on ne verra pas plus de budget dpens, encore que... L'avantage est surtout dans l'talement des courses sur 2 jours au lieu d'une journe comme aujourd'hui. 
> Sur un magasin qui accueille 50 000 personnes le samedi, et donc qui a t dimensionn pour cette capacit, vous avez une moyenne de 10 000 les autres jours. Donc le magasin a cout trs cher pour encaisser un pic d'activit. Il prend plus de place aussi, son parking est plus grand, etc...
> Ce magasin embauche des personnes en plus pour une demi journe, avec des contrats on ne peut plus prcaire car sur 5-8 heures max.
> 
> Si maintenant, vos 50 000 se repartissent en 30 000 le samedi et 25 000 le dimanche, vous aurez gagn de la surface, donc votre magasin coutera moins cher. vous aurez plus de monde  venir, parce que flner dans un magasin reste encore une activit simple et gratuite. Vos clients sont moins nervs parce qu'il y a moins de monde, bref, ca se passe mieux.
> Vous avez moins d'employs, mais ils ont plus de journes compltes puisque l'activit est plus rgulire.


Ouais, faut juste que le propritaire du magasin change de locaux pour prendre plus petit. Une paille quoi.
Surtout si comme toi-mme tu le dis le budget dpens ne change pas, et qu'il doit payer ses salaris plus cher le dimanche.

Sans parler du cas du magasin qui n'avait pas le droit d'ouvrir et qui tout d'un coup a le droit. Il va donc piquer des clients  son concurrent qui avant tait le seul  ouvrir le dimanche, qui va perdre du chiffre.

En fait  budget constant, je ne vois pas comment a pourrait se terminer autrement que comme a : 
- les entreprises qui avant n'ouvraient pas le dimanche perdent de l'argent car elles ne vendent pas plus mais doivent payer plus leurs salaris (et les frais de fonctionnement, merci Rayek)
- les entreprises qui ouvraient dj perdent de l'argent car elles ont plus de concurrence
- les salaris vont gagner de l'argent pendant un temps, sauf que comme les entreprises en perdent a ne va pas durer.
- l'tat va gagner de l'argent sur les heures supplmentaires effectues, mais l aussi a ne va pas durer
- dans le pire des cas, ces pertes pourraient entraner des fermetures d'entreprise et des licenciements
Merci Fabius !

Maintenant si on suppose qu'on ne sera pas  budget constant j'aimerais qu'on m'explique un truc : c'est quoi l'intrt d'une mesure incitant les gens  consommer si leur pouvoir d'achat n'augmente pas ?

----------


## pmithrandir

> Sauf que si le samedi c'est 30000 et 20000 le dimanche au lieu de 50000 le samedi, pas sur qu'il gagne plus car pour 2 jours d'ouvertures, a fait 2 jours de cot en lectricit au lieu de 1 et des salaires pays double (Et oui, nous aussi on peut prendre des exemples qui nous arrange).


je ne vois pas trop en quoi ton exemple t'arrange plus que moi.
Qu'il y ait des charges, ca se conoit trs bien.

Dans les avantages, en gardant plus les salaris on diminue le turn over, la formation, les erreurs de caisse par exemple.
Au lieu d'avoir 20 caissire a plein temps et 40  10 heures par semaines, tu en aura 40 a plein temps et 10 en renfort le week end.(c'est un exemple)
Pour la taille des magasins, je ne sais pas, mais a Angoulme, il en ont construit 15-20 dans les 5 dernires annes et ca continue. Donc ca reste avantageux. Ca permet aussi a des plus petite structure de s'installer. Sans compter les structures qui grossissent.(et qui n'aurait pas besoin de le faire)

Aprs, je ne m'inquite pas pour l'affluence a moyen terme. Dans tous les pays ou c'est mis en place les gens se prcipitent le dimanche parce qu'ils se font chier en famille. C'est la sortie  la mode avec le parc.

Aprs, je sais que je suis bon clients de ce genre de chose, si je fais mes courses le samedi, c'est 30 minutes dans le magasin et 30 minutes en caisse. Je m'enfui ds que possible et je m'en tiens a ma liste.
Si c'est un autre jour, en gnral, je prends le temps de flaner, de comparer les prix, de regarder les nouveaux produits, de les gouter, etc... Je passe 50 minutes dans le magasin et 10 minutes en caisse.

Aprs, je m'en fout un peu, c'est un grand confort de ne plus avoir ces pique d'affluence et de pouvoir aller quand je veux faire mes courses... mais quand j'tais revenu en France ca m'allait aussi. (je bossait pas, donc j'avais la possibilit d'viter le samedi aussi... ca aide peut tre)

----------


## souviron34

> Si on ne parle que de cette clientle l, l'ouverture le dimanche est injustifie. On parle de gens qui sont l pour acheter absolument, et qui a priori ne restent pas  Paris qu'un seul jour.
> Donc leur achat du dimanche, ils peuvent le faire un autre jour. Ils vont pas repartir en Chine en disant "c'est trop nul, j'ai pas pu claquer 20 000 en sacs  main parce que c'est ferm un jour par semaine, je me casse".


je suis d'accord avec toi, que cet agument est totalement nul.. et dbile..mais venant de Fabius, malheureusement ce genre d'nerie ne m'tonne gure...





> Je suis pour l'ouverture sans limite le dimanche pour ma part.
> La seule condition, c'est de forcer une rmunration plus lev des salaris, comme cela a dj t mis en place(doublement dans les magazin de bricolage).


Eh bien moi je suis pas du tout d'accord... Ton pompiste ou ton gardien de cinma ou de piscine, ou le serveur de ton caf prfr, ou ton bagagiste  Roissy, ou ton controleur du train ou le mec au gucihet, ou le pilote de l'avion, le douanier, le flic, le gars qui nettoie les chiottes, etc etc, il gagne pas plus que ce soit dimanche ou jeudi : sa semaine est tablie sur X (4 ou 5 ou 6) jours par semaine. Il a Y (1 ou 2 ou 3) jours de congs.. Je ne vois pas au nom de quoi - sauf si c'est quelqu'un qui a une semaine "normale" et qu'on oblige  travailler le dimanche - quelqu'un qui choisit de travailler le dimanche et d'avoir cong le mardi gagnerait plus que l'autre..

On devrait avoir le droit - ce qu'on fait quand on est  on compte - de choisir son (ses) jour(s) de congs. Mais du coup, a n'en fait pas un jour "privilgi" si tu as choisi de ne pas l'avoir...

Franchement, c'est peut-tre mes 17 ans au Canada, mais j'avoue avoir beaucoup de mal  comprendre cette manire de raisonner...

----------


## Sunchaser

> quelqu'un qui choisit de travailler le dimanche


Bonsoir,
Hum ... honntement, je n'en ai pas connu beaucoup qui ont choisi de travailler le dimanche. Mme en ayant pass 15 ans dans la restauration (tout au mieux, c'est un "mal" qu'il faut accepter). Pareil pour ceux qui bossent de nuit; la dcision se fait plus de part l'attrait financier que cela peut apporter.
Encore qui truc qui va me faire dire que cette socit ne tourne pas rond.
Le travail le dimanche, c'est pour beaucoup Nimby. Tout le monde veut bien qu'il y ait des trains, des bus, des mtros, du service, de la restauration, de laccueil hospitalier, etc ... le dimanche, mais si jamais c'est a son tour de peut tre devoir aller taffer le dimanche, plus personne n'est d'accord.
En tout cas, pas sans mettre des picettes au bout.
Je comprends les arguments que j'ai entendu au sujet de l'ouverture des magasins le dimanche: "payez dcemment vos employs, et vous verrez que vous aurez beaucoup moins de candidats pour le travail le dimanche"; sous-entendu, ils sont tellement au taquet qu'ils sont prts a bosser le dimanche et/ou la nuit, pour ne pas sombrer.
Je le vois partout autour de moi, tout le monde "prends du taf" en plus ds qu'il en trouve, et comme les actions menes par le gouvernement sur les "petits boulots", chques emplois service, etc... vont  l'encontre du bon sens, ca se fait "au noir".
Ca n'ira pas en s'amliorant...
Bref.
Pour rpondre  la question de dpart, je dirais qu' mon humble avis cela ne concerne "videmment" en premier que les grands centres touristiques, ou la toutes les boites qui ont qqchose a vendre tenteront de le vendre 7/7; une petite exception pour l'activit "bricolage", qui semble tre a part et qui bien que n'ayant rien a voir avec le tourisme semble avoir une vraie demande d'ouverture le dimanche de manire constante.
Est ce que a va crer des emplois ? Non. On va faire avec les gens en place, on les paie suffisamment mal pour qu'ils aient besoin de faire des heures sup.
Impact sur l'conomie ? Franchement, je n'en sais rien.
Mais pourtant j'ai peut tre ma petite ide, sur du long terme:
-> si a passe, a se fera au dpart avec contre-partie financire videment, pour des conditions "particulires" (peut tre), etc...
a va se tasser, les gens vont s'habituer.
Puis ensuite, a va se gnraliser, ou au moins rentrer dans les murs. a deviendra la rgle, les contre-parties financires passeront dans les accords de branche de chaque secteur d'activit, etc.
a va se tasser, les gens vont s'habituer.
Les contre-parties financires du dbut finiront par tre rognes, non-rengocies, ne suivant plus le cours de la vie, etc ... Mais il sera dj trop tard, car tout cela sera rentr dans les murs, et le travail le dimanche, un dtail.
J'ai vu a dans le secteur dans lequel je bossais avant, donc ce n'est pas tout  fait de la fiction.

----------


## Marco46

Le volontariat n'existe pas dans la relation employeur / salari. Ou donneur d'ordre salari.

C'est un systme hirarchique o le subordonn obit au suprieur.

Parler de volontariat est un non-sens total.

C'est un peu comme parler de volontariat dans l'arme, a ne veut rien dire.

----------


## Invit

C'est naf de penser que ceux qui travailleront le dimanche vont gagner plus. a sera le cas pour ceux qui sont dj en poste et qui feront des heures sup'. Mais au final, les heures sup' seront intgres dans le salaire mensuel qui sera propos  l'embauche. Du genre "vous serez pay 1500 avec deux dimanches travaills par mois".
C'est exactement ce qui s'est pass avec l'amnagement des 35h "sans diminution de salaire". Une fois qu'elles ont t amnages par Fillon, on a eu des contrats de 39h avec un mensuel intgrant les heures sup'.

----------


## Jon Shannow

C'est marrant cette histoire du travail du Dimanche.
Chez moi, dans une petite ville au nord de Rennes, il y a un intermarch. Ce dernier ouvre le dimanche matin, et je pense qu'il ralise une bonne part de son chiffre d'affaires  ce moment l. 

videmment, a dfrise les syndicats qui plusieurs dj bloquent ou font du filtrage  la sortie du magasin. Un jour j'ai demand  un des syndiqus pourquoi il voulait empcher les gens de travailler le dimanche. Il m'a rpondu, que le repos dominical tait un acquis social. Cool. Je lui ai demand alors, s'il allait achet son pain le dimanche ? Il m'a rpondu : "Oui, et alors ? Ce sont des indpendants, ils sont  leur compte et font ce qu'ils veulent." L, je lui est rpondu : "Ma femme a longtemps t vendeuse en boulangerie et elle devait travailler le dimanche, mais bizarrement les seuls syndicalistes qu'elle a vu venait lui acheter du pain, et dans le bourg, ils peuvent y aller, y a une boulangerie ouverte et 2 des femmes qui y bossent sont des employes". Ben non, a ne le concernait pas. Bizarre, non ? 

Donc, toute cette polmique, pour moi, c'est du foutage de gueule de premire. Et, combien de ceux, sur ce forum, qui sont contre le travail le dimanche vont chercher leur pain le dimanche matin ? Et combien cument les centres-villes afin de trouver une boulangerie ouverte le dimanche soir quand ils rentrent de balade ? S'inquitent-ils de savoir si c'est le patron ou une employe qui les sert ?  :;):

----------


## pmithrandir

Souviron, je pense qu'il faut aussi regarder le contexte. Et au canada, j'tais pay plus le dimanche que les autres jours.

Dans l'accord de branche, on a un doublement du salaire le dimanche, donc je ne vois pas comment vous pouvez imaginer que le salaire reste le mme. Ou alors la personne travaille moins, et dans ce cas l, on revient a la situation ou on gagne plus d'argent.

Si on me permettait de travailler le dimanche pour double paye, j'y rflchirait peut tre a deux fois. Le rythme familial est calqu uniquement sur mon travail, c'est pas mon bb de 4 mois qui sera drang, ma copine qui s'en occupe non plus. Donc gagn plus, ou avoir 2 jours de cong de plus par mois, je serait plutt pour.

----------


## souviron34

> Souviron, je pense qu'il faut aussi regarder le contexte. Et au canada, j'tais pay plus le dimanche que les autres jours.
> 
> Dans l'accord de branche, on a un doublement du salaire le dimanche, donc je ne vois pas comment vous pouvez imaginer que le salaire reste le mme. Ou alors la personne travaille moins, et dans ce cas l, on revient a la situation ou on gagne plus d'argent.
> 
> Si on me permettait de travailler le dimanche pour double paye, j'y rflchirait peut tre a deux fois. Le rythme familial est calqu uniquement sur mon travail, c'est pas mon bb de 4 mois qui sera drang, ma copine qui s'en occupe non plus. Donc gagn plus, ou avoir 2 jours de cong de plus par mois, je serait plutt pour.


Mais toi tu es un salari "de bureau"....

Ce dont on parle ici, ce sont des salaris (_vendeurs, caissiers, portiers, etc_) dont je ne vois pas trop qui est l'oeuf et qui est la poule : si ton contrat dit "_du mercredi au lundi_", "_du mardi au dimanche_", ou "_du lundi au samedi_", je ne vois pas trop le fondement d'une diffrence...

Encore une fois, vous faites l'amalgame entre des salaris qu'on _oblige_  faire un jour de plus, ou  travailler le dimanche, et des salaris qui signent un contrat avec "_du mercredi au lundi_".. O est vrament le problme,  part dans vos habitudes et VOTRE manire ???




Note : tiens, bizarre, je viens brutalement de baisser de 350 points !!  ::calim2::  ::aie::

----------


## Marco46

> C'est marrant cette histoire du travail du Dimanche.
> Chez moi, dans une petite ville au nord de Rennes, il y a un intermarch. Ce dernier ouvre le dimanche matin, et je pense qu'il ralise une bonne part de son chiffre d'affaires  ce moment l. 
> 
> videmment, a dfrise les syndicats qui plusieurs dj bloquent ou font du filtrage  la sortie du magasin. Un jour j'ai demand  un des syndiqus pourquoi il voulait empcher les gens de travailler le dimanche. Il m'a rpondu, que le repos dominical tait un acquis social. Cool. Je lui ai demand alors, s'il allait achet son pain le dimanche ? Il m'a rpondu : "Oui, et alors ? Ce sont des indpendants, ils sont  leur compte et font ce qu'ils veulent." L, je lui est rpondu : "Ma femme a longtemps t vendeuse en boulangerie et elle devait travailler le dimanche, mais bizarrement les seuls syndicalistes qu'elle a vu venait lui acheter du pain, et dans le bourg, ils peuvent y aller, y a une boulangerie ouverte et 2 des femmes qui y bossent sont des employes". Ben non, a ne le concernait pas. Bizarre, non ? 
> 
> Donc, toute cette polmique, pour moi, c'est du foutage de gueule de premire. Et, combien de ceux, sur ce forum, qui sont contre le travail le dimanche vont chercher leur pain le dimanche matin ? Et combien cument les centres-villes afin de trouver une boulangerie ouverte le dimanche soir quand ils rentrent de balade ? S'inquitent-ils de savoir si c'est le patron ou une employe qui les sert ?


C'est pas du foutage de gueule. L'histoire c'est de savoir jusqu' quel point on va dstructurer la socit, revenir sur les acquis sociaux et faire peser le poids des consquences nfastes de la mondialisation sur les plus pauvres pour le bonheur d'une poigne de privilgis.

Le travail du dimanche est un des points de ce sujet.

La contradiction de ton syndicaliste ne change rien  a.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Mais toi tu es un salari "de bureau"....
> 
> Ce dont on parle ici, ce sont des salaris (_vendeurs, caissiers, portiers, etc_) dont je ne vois pas trop qui est l'oeuf et qui est la poule : si ton contrat dit "_du mercredi au lundi_", "_du mardi au dimanche_", ou "_du lundi au samedi_", je ne vois pas trop le fondement d'une diffrence...
> 
> Encore une fois, vous faites l'amalgame entre des salaris qu'on _oblige_  faire un jour de plus, ou  travailler le dimanche, et des salaris qui signent un contrat avec "_du mercredi au lundi_".. O est vrament le problme,  part dans vos habitudes et VOTRE manire ???


En fait, on part de l'hypothse que les gens ne veulent pas travailler, et qu'il n y a pas de raisons de leur prendre un acquis social sans leur donner quelque chose en change.
Sur le fond je serai d'accord avec toi, mais la marge de manuvre de beaucoup(pas les moyens de refuser) fait que ton ide entraine une dgradation ressentie des conditions de vie pour beaucoup, sans avantages en change. Pourquoi ils accepteraient ?

En plus, on l'a vu avec les magasins de bricolage, ceux ci sont prt a payer les salaris plus pour compenser cet acquis social, pourquoi veux tu les en empcher ?

----------


## Invit

> Dans l'accord de branche, on a un doublement du salaire le dimanche, donc je ne vois pas comment vous pouvez imaginer que le salaire reste le mme. Ou alors la personne travaille moins, et dans ce cas l, on revient a la situation ou on gagne plus d'argent.


Exactement comme j'ai dit : 
- si tu es en poste et que tu te mets  travailler le dimanche effectivement le salaire augmente,
- si tu cherches tu boulot et que tu trouves un truc o il faut travailler parfois le dimanche, on va t'annoncer un salaire heures sup' comprises, comme c'est par exemple le cas ds qu'on fait plus que 35h. Va t'amuser  calculer ensuite le complment de salaire que t'apport rellement le travail le dimanche par rapport  un autre poste...
T'auras beau te dire "cool c'est dimanche, je gagne deux fois plus aujourd'hui", au final tu gagneras toujours 1500  la fin du mois parce que dans ton contrat t'as un dimanche travaill par fois.
Je me suis jamais dit le vendredi aprs-midi aprs avoir dpass les 35h "trop cool  partir de maintenant c'est major de 25% (et dfiscalis, merci Sarko) !".

Quand on ajoute un avantage en nature ou financier, au bout d'un moment le march s'adapte et on finit par retomber sur le mme salaire, avantages compris.
J'ai donn l'exemple des 35h, mais t'as aussi ces botes (au pif les SSII) qui te disent "alors en comptant les tickets restos, l'intressement estim  la louche et la prime X, votre salaire est de tant".




> Ce dernier ouvre le dimanche matin, et je pense qu'il ralise une bonne part de son chiffre d'affaires  ce moment l.


Et alors ? La question c'est est-ce qu'il raliserait moins de chiffre s'il tait ferm le jour l ? Le dimanche, c'est pas non plus comme les soldes ou Nol o il y a une hausse du volume d'achat.




> Et, combien de ceux, sur ce forum, qui sont contre le travail le dimanche vont chercher leur pain le dimanche matin ?


J'en fais partie. Mais ma boulangerie qui ouvre le dimanche est ferme le lundi. Donc de toute faon, il y a quand mme un jour o je ne peux pas acheter de pain et o je dois prvoir d'en acheter plus la veille. a serait ferm le dimanche mais ouvert le lundi que a ne changerait strictement rien pour moi.

----------


## pmithrandir

> jusqu' quel point on va dstructurer la socit


La socit est bien faible si elle se dstructure pour si peu.
En plus, moi je dirai changer, voluer, pas dstructurer. Question de point de vue.

Qu'y a t'il de si bien le dimanche qui empcherai de le considrer comme un autre jour ? Pour beaucoup, ca se rsume a une journe chiante a la maison tout seul. Ou en famille a ne rien faire ou  regarder des trucs dbile  la TV.

----------


## souviron34

> Donc de toute faon, il y a quand mme un jour o je ne peux pas acheter de pain et o je dois prvoir d'en acheter plus la veille. a serait ferm le dimanche mais ouvert le lundi que a ne changerait strictement rien pour moi.


Exactement  ::P: 

Donc o est le problme ?????

Pourquoi ce foutu dimanche catholique est-il si fort ??? et en quoi le fait d'avoir un autre jour que celui-l est-il si incongru et si anti-social ???

----------


## Marco46

> La socit est bien faible si elle se dstructure pour si peu.
> En plus, moi je dirai changer, voluer, pas dstructurer. Question de point de vue.
> 
> Qu'y a t'il de si bien le dimanche qui empcherai de le considrer comme un autre jour ? Pour beaucoup, ca se rsume a une journe chiante a la maison tout seul. Ou en famille a ne rien faire ou  regarder des trucs dbile  la TV.


T'es qui pour dcider  la place des autres si a leur plait ou non, s'ils ont envie ou non, de passer un dimanche en famille.

Le fait est que le dimanche est une journe commune qui permet de rassembler tout le monde. Beaucoup de gens y tiennent pour passer du temps avec leur conjoint et/ou leurs enfants, aller au match du dimanche, etc... Ya plein de choses qui se passent le dimanche et si tu bosses ben tu en es priv (A commencer par les repas de famille par exemple).

C'est un problme. Cela fait parti du processus de soumission de la socit  l'conomique.

----------


## GPPro

> c'est un argument en bois qu'on nous ressort souvent le travail dominical comme vecteur de croissance etc... On raisonne comme si des achats supplmentaires seraient gnrs le dimanche. Dans le faits cela joue sur la date d'un achat mais certainement pas par un volume de vente suprieur. Ou alors cela sous entendrait une compulsivit soudaine d'achats le dimanche de trucs totalement inutiles mais qui ce jour-l apparaissent comme totalement indispensables et ne pouvant tre reports.


Clairement, le jour o ils comprendront que leur croissance est base sur le portefeuille des gens et non sur les horaires d'ouverture des magasins...

----------


## souviron34

> T'es qui pour dcider  la place des autres si a leur plait ou non, s'ils ont envie ou non, de passer un dimanche en famille.
> 
> Le fait est que le dimanche est une journe commune qui permet de rassembler tout le monde. Beaucoup de gens y tiennent pour passer du temps avec leur conjoint et/ou leurs enfants, aller au match du dimanche, etc... Ya plein de choses qui se passent le dimanche et si tu bosses ben tu en es priv.
> 
> C'est un problme. Cela fait parti du processus de soumission de la socit  l'conomique.


et t'es qui pour dcider que le dimanche est une journe commune qui permet d'tre avec son conjoint, aller au match etc ??

Si j'en crois les retransmissions tv, il y a pleins de matchs pas le dimanche. Il y a plein de compagnies de thatre amateurs ou d'orchestres amateurs qui rptent ou jouent en semaine...

Que TOI et un certain nombre soit pour ne pas travailler le dimanche, bien entendu. Mais en quoi TA et VOTRE vision doit-elle s'imposer aux autres ???

En quoi TA et VOTRE vision de la famille et des loisirs doit-elle s'imposer aux autres ??


Or une loi c'est bien une imposition, non ??

----------


## GPPro

> La socit est bien faible si elle se dstructure pour si peu.
> En plus, moi je dirai changer, voluer, pas dstructurer. Question de point de vue.
> 
> Qu'y a t'il de si bien le dimanche qui empcherai de le considrer comme un autre jour ? Pour beaucoup, ca se rsume a une journe chiante a la maison tout seul. Ou en famille a ne rien faire ou  regarder des trucs dbile  la TV.


Je n'envie pas tes dimanches, les miens ne ressemblent pas  a en tout cas.

----------


## GPPro

> et t'es qui pour dcider que le dimanche est une journe commune qui permet d'tre avec son conjoint, aller au match etc ??
> 
> Si j'en crois les retransmissions tv, il y a pleins de matchs pas le dimanche. Il y a plein de compagnies de thatre amateurs ou d'orchestres amateurs qui rptent ou jouent en semaine...
> 
> Que TOI et un certain nombre soit pour ne pas travailler le dimanche, bien entendu. Mais en quoi TA et VOTRE vision doit-elle s'imposer aux autres ???
> 
> En quoi TA et VOTRE vision de la famille et des loisirs doit-elle s'imposer aux autres ??


Toi qui est si prompt  dfendre les traditions, le "c'tait mieux avant", etc...

----------


## GPPro

> Exactement 
> 
> Donc o est le problme ?????
> 
> Pourquoi ce foutu dimanche catholique est-il si fort ??? et en quoi le fait d'avoir un autre jour que celui-l est-il si incongru et si anti-social ???


Vie de famille ? Relations parents / enfants ? Tu te fous de la gueule du monde sinon ?

----------


## Invit

> En fait, on part de l'hypothse que les gens ne veulent pas travailler, et qu'il n y a pas de raisons de leur prendre un acquis social sans leur donner quelque chose en change.


Non, on part de l'hypothse qu'il y aurait des volontaires pour travailler, alors qu'il y a juste des gens qui veulent plus d'argent.




> La socit est bien faible si elle se dstructure pour si peu.


C'est pas si peu.
Grosso-modo, jusqu'au dbut des annes 80, on a accumul des avantages.
Puis est arrive la crise. Depuis on ne cesse de retirer des trucs en esprant que a fasse baisser le chmage, que a gnre de la croissance ou je ne sais quoi. a fait 30 ans qu'on fait a et a ne marche absolument pas.




> Qu'y a t'il de si bien le dimanche qui empcherai de le considrer comme un autre jour ? Pour beaucoup, ca se rsume a une journe chiante a la maison tout seul. Ou en famille a ne rien faire ou  regarder des trucs dbile  la TV.


Je sais pas, les gosses par exemple ? Pour toi ta vie est rythme autour de ton travail, mais pour tout ceux qui ont des enfants elle est rythme autour du calendrier scolaire. Que ce soit pour les jours de repos ou les congs.




> Donc o est le problme ?????


Vous nous demandez tous "o le problme", ce que je voudrais savoir c'est  quoi cela servirait.
Tu dis "pourquoi pas ?", je dis "pourquoi".
Et l'exemple de la boulangerie est plutt bien choisi, parce que c'est sr que quelles que soient les horaires, les gens mangeront toujours la mme quantit de pain.




> Mais en quoi TA et VOTRE vision doit-elle s'imposer aux autres ???


Ce ne sera jamais ma vision qui s'imposera, ni la tienne, ni celle des employs qui veulent ou ne veulent pas travailler le dimanche. Celui qui impose sa vision c'est le lgislateur, et le patron qui dcidera de recourir au dispositif. Le salari ne fait que s'y plier quelles que soient ses convictions.

----------


## souviron34

> Toi qui est si prompt  dfendre les traditions, le "c'tait mieux avant", etc...


lol  :;): 

et toi qui es si prompt  taper sur les cathos...   ::P:

----------


## GPPro

> lol 
> 
> et toi qui es si prompt  taper sur les cathos...


Quel est le rapport avec les cathos ??? Ce qu'on dfend c'est d'avoir le mme weekend pour tous. Rien  voir avec les cathos.

----------


## souviron34

> Vie de famille ? Relations parents / enfants ? Tu te fous de la gueule du monde sinon ?


Pas du tout..

Doit-on considrer que tous les serveurs, tous les pompistes, tous les bagagistes, tous les flics, tous les douaniers, tous les mdecins, tous les infirmiers, tous les ouvreurs, tous les cuisiniers, tous les gens dans les cabines des autoroutes, tous les gens aux guichets des muses, des piscines, des cinmas, tous les maitres nageurs, tous les pilotes, tous les stewards, tous les conducteurs de train, tous les journalistes et graphistes, tous les monteurs et cadreurs de la tl, tous les ingnieurs du son, tous les clairagistes de spectacle, tous les camramans, tous les comdiens, tous les musiciens, etc etc ont tous des vies de familles pourries voire inexistantes, n'ont aucune relation avec leurs enfants, etc etc ???????

----------


## souviron34

> Quel est le rapport avec les cathos ??? Ce qu'on dfend c'est d'avoir le mme weekend pour tous. Rien  voir avec les cathos.


Ben si..

Chez les musulmans c'est le vendredi, chez les juifs le samedi.. Chez les chrtiens le dimanche... tu vas dans le Marais (en France) ou dans les quartiers juifs, ailleurs, c'est ferm le samedi et ouvert le dimanche...

 ::P: 

Et chez les Chinois,  cause du nombre, depuis les belles annes de Mao le jour est tournant par quartier...

----------


## GPPro

> Ben si..
> 
> Chez les musulmans c'est le vendredi, chez les juifs le samedi.. Chez les chrtiens le dimanche... tu vas dans le Marais (en Fance) ou dans les quartiers juifs, ailleurs, c'est ferm le samedi et ouvert le dimanche...
> 
> 
> 
> Et chez les Chinois,  cause du nombre, depuis les belles annes de Mao le jour est tournant par quartier...


Bon vu que tu as l'air trs bouch je vais l'crire clairement :

On s'en fout que ce soit le jour des cathos, on veut juste que ce soit le mme pour tous.

C'est si compliqu que a ? Quant aux raisons elles me paraissent videntes (vie de famille).

----------


## Invit

> ont tous des vies de familles pourries voire inexistantes, n'ont aucune relation avec leurs enfants, etc etc


Non, mais si leurs enfants sont  l'cole du lundi au vendredi, ils ont forcment moins de temps pour les voir.
Allez,  la rigueur s'il y a encore des gamins pour faire la semaine de quatre jours, et que le parent travaille le dimanche mais par le mercredi, a range rien.

Mais oui, ceux qui travaillent le samedi, le dimanche, le soir alors que les enfants sont rentrs de l'cole ont moins de temps avec eux. Je ne dis pas que leur vie de famille est pourrie, c'est un jugement, mais ils sont moins privilgis que ceux qui ont des horaires classiques, c'est sr.

----------


## ManusDei

> et t'es qui pour dcider que le dimanche est une journe commune qui permet d'tre avec son conjoint, aller au match etc ??
> 
> Si j'en crois les retransmissions tv, il y a pleins de matchs pas le dimanche. Il y a plein de compagnies de thatre amateurs ou d'orchestres amateurs qui rptent ou jouent en semaine...
> 
> Que TOI et un certain nombre soit pour ne pas travailler le dimanche, bien entendu. Mais en quoi TA et VOTRE vision doit-elle s'imposer aux autres ???
> 
> En quoi TA et VOTRE vision de la famille et des loisirs doit-elle s'imposer aux autres ??


Parce que c'est bon pour la sant, le lien social et familial, pour le plus grand nombre.
http://www.atlantico.fr/decryptage/t...et-859671.html

Ensuite si tu veux un autre jour que le dimanche, je m'en fous (le lundi a serait bien, on pourrait mettre  la poubelle la chanson sur le lundi au soleil).

----------


## Bousk

> T'es qui pour dcider  la place des autres si a leur plait ou non, s'ils ont envie ou non, de passer un dimanche en famille.
> 
> Le fait est que le dimanche est une journe commune qui permet de rassembler tout le monde. Beaucoup de gens y tiennent pour passer du temps avec leur conjoint et/ou leurs enfants, aller au match du dimanche, etc... Ya plein de choses qui se passent le dimanche et si tu bosses ben tu en es priv (A commencer par les repas de famille par exemple).
> 
> C'est un problme. Cela fait parti du processus de soumission de la socit  l'conomique.


Et t'es qui pour dcider que tout le monde excre travailler un dimanche ?
Parce qu'actuellement c'est bien connu qu'il n'y a absolument personne qui travaille le dimanche.  ::roll::  

Je rejoins Souviron, qu'a de particulier le dimanche ?
je suis pour dfendre nos valeurs et origines catholiques,  dire qu'il ne faut pas non plus les oublier totalement, mais concrtement le dimanche y'a aucun intrt  le garder sacr  ce point.

Y'a un truc que beaucoup ne semblent pas comprendre : on ne parle pas de travailler 7/7. Le jour de repos (ou les 2, 3) n'est pas remis en cause. Ca c'est un acquis social. Seulement ce serait pas plus con qu'il tombe un autre jour. (les boulangeries le font dj le lundi pour la plupart et ne semblent pas en mourrir)

Personnellement a me fait royalement ch*** de me dire le samedi "bon aujourd'hui c'est course, parce que demain c'est ferm, et la semaine a ferme tt ou suis occup en soire".
N'en dplaise, le dimanche la vie continue.

Passer son dimanche avec ses gosses, ou les emmener au sport le mercredi, ou pouvoir les rcuprer  l'heure de sortie en semaine... chacun trouve son bonheur o il le souhaite.

----------


## souviron34

> Non, mais si leurs enfants sont  l'cole du lundi au vendredi, ils ont forcment moins de temps pour les voir.
> Allez,  la rigueur s'il y a encore des gamins pour faire la semaine de quatre jours, et que le parent travaille le dimanche mais par le mercredi, a range rien.
> 
> Mais oui, ceux qui travaillent le samedi, le dimanche, le soir alors que les enfants sont rentrs de l'cole ont moins de temps avec eux. Je ne dis pas que leur vie de famille est pourrie, c'est un jugement, mais ils sont moins privilgis que ceux qui ont des horaires classiques, c'est sr.


Qu'est-ce que t'en sais ??

C'est quand mme un jugement que tu portes l...

Et honntement, la majorit des gens avec qui j'ai travaill ou cotoy  ces horaires-l se sentaient, pour la plupart, privilgis justement de pouvoir faire leurs courses pas en mme temps que la foultitude , pour certains d'avoir le mercredi de congs avec leurs gosses,  etc..

*Ce qui est dit, a n'est pas que c'est forcment bien.. C'est que a n'est pas forcment mal...*

Mais, je rpte, au nom de quoi VOTRE vision devrait-elle s'appliquer  tous lgalement ???

a me dpasse...  

Et, pour rpondre  _GPPRo_, le jour "commun", c'est n quand 50  70% de la population tait agricultrice, et que le reste - presque tout le reste - tait salarie dans 8 ou 10 grosses boites (_les mines, les aciries principalement_). Aprs la WW2, c'est devenu 40, puis 30% d'agriculteurs, et 50% de fonctionnaires ou employs " vie" dans des grosses boites, et 10% de vendeurs, serveurs, et autres..

Mais maintenant, dans notre belle socit tertaire et de loisirs,  part les fonctionnaires et "cols blanc", la majorit du reste est justement vendeur, serveur, livreur..

Alors libre aux "cols blancs" d'imposer leur vision aux autres, mais j'ai comme l'impression que le modle est dpass...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je n'envie pas tes dimanches, les miens ne ressemblent pas  a en tout cas.


J'habite pas en France, donc sur mes deux jours de week end je peux aller faire les magasins, me balader au parc, partir en week end, bosser sur jaiuneidee, voir des amis, etc... indiffremment le samedi ou le dimanche.

Quand je bossais le dimanche, je faisais la mme chose, mais d'autres jours.

@gastiflex : 
Pour l'intgration dans le salaire, on parle beaucoup de travail pay au smic, donc je ne vois pas trop comment tu peux garder le mme raisonnement.

----------


## Invit

> @gastiflex : 
> Pour l'intgration dans le salaire, on parle beaucoup de travail pay au smic, donc je ne vois pas trop comment tu peux garder le mme raisonnement.


Non. Il y a 12% de salaris pays au SMIC, a ne peut pas concerner uniquement eux. Ok t'as des personnes en caisse (encore que s'ils ont un peu d'anciennet, ils sont srement plus au SMIC), mais t'as des chefs de rayons, des responsable de truc, des directeurs de machin, des cadres dans tout ces magasins qui ne sont pas au SMIC.
Je parle pas de cadres  2500 nets, mais plutt des cadres de ce genre l : 
http://rue89.nouvelobs.com/2013/10/0...manches-246220

Et @souviron34 et @pmithrandir, vous ne m'avez toujours pas expliqu ce que les entreprises avaient  y gagner. Pour l'instant il y a en a qui sont contentes d'tre ouvertes le dimanche parce qu'elles sont pas nombreuses, voire en position de monopole ce jour-l pour certaines. Si on gnralise, elle vont vite dchanter.
Le problme si on se met  faire du dimanche un jour comme les autres, c'est que a ne sert plus  rien d'ouvrir.




> Y'a un truc que beaucoup ne semblent pas comprendre


Y a un autre truc que les gens ne semblent pas comprendre, c'est que les gens ne veulent pas travailler le dimanche. Ils veulent plus d'argent, point barre.
On est donc dans un dbat totalement impos par les gouvernants et les mdias. Au lieu de dbattre du problme (pas assez d'argent) on dbat sur une des solutions possibles qui nous est gentiment pose sur un plateau par le calendrier politico-mdiatique.

Personne n'a montr ici en quoi les entreprises allaient gagner plus d'argent grce  a, ce qui je le rappelle est indispensable, parce que leur masse salariale augmentera s'ils ouvrent le dimanche.

Or il y a une solution pour que les entreprises gagnent plus d'argent, c'est d'augmenter les salaires (et pas que pour ceux qui travaillent le dimanche). Je dis pas que c'est super facile, il faut trouver le bon ajustement pour relancer la conso et que les rentres d'argent des entreprises compensent les augmentations de salaire, mais a a march par le pass, et a peut remarcher. Y a pas que des cons ou des gauchistes qui soutiennent cette solution. Des conomistes trs srieux, des Nobel d'conomie ont propos ce genre de pistes plutt que l'austrit.

On veut faire du capitalisme, mais oublie les principes de ce bon vieux Ford : pour que les gens achtent mes produits, il faut qu'ils aient du temps et de l'argent.

Au lieu de a on essaie en boucle les mmes choses depuis 30 ans. Quand je dis en boucle, c'est vraiment en boucle : 
- on veut de la flexibilit : 30 ans que le nombre d'emplois hors CDI augmente. Rgulirement on tente de nous faire passer un nouveau contrat type CPE / CNE en esprant que a marche.
- ouin, le travail cote trop cher : baisses de charges en pagaille, exonration parfois, proposition de baisse du SMIC
- 36 sortes de contrat aids
- donner soit-disant du pouvoir d'achat avec des niches fiscales en veux-tu en voil
- 36 lois d'accs  la proprit toutes identiques depuis 30 ans (Prissol, Robien, Borloo, Besson, Scellier, Duflot)

Tout ces trucs sont-l pour corriger le mme problme de dpart : les gens n'ont pas assez de pognon !

----------


## Marco46

> Et t'es qui pour dcider que tout le monde excre travailler un dimanche ?
> Parce qu'actuellement c'est bien connu qu'il n'y a absolument personne qui travaille le dimanche.  
> 
> Je rejoins Souviron, qu'a de particulier le dimanche ?
> je suis pour dfendre nos valeurs et origines catholiques,  dire qu'il ne faut pas non plus les oublier totalement, mais concrtement le dimanche y'a aucun intrt  le garder sacr  ce point.
> 
> Y'a un truc que beaucoup ne semblent pas comprendre : on ne parle pas de travailler 7/7. Le jour de repos (ou les 2, 3) n'est pas remis en cause. Ca c'est un acquis social. Seulement ce serait pas plus con qu'il tombe un autre jour. (les boulangeries le font dj le lundi pour la plupart et ne semblent pas en mourrir)
> 
> Personnellement a me fait royalement ch*** de me dire le samedi "bon aujourd'hui c'est course, parce que demain c'est ferm, et la semaine a ferme tt ou suis occup en soire".
> ...


Mais moi je dcide de rien. Traditionnellement le jour de repos en France c'est le dimanche. Pour des raisons historiques religieuses. Ensuite c'est devenu le jour de repos au sein de la socit.

C'est vous qui voulez imposer un changement aux autres pour votre bien-tre personnel.

----------


## souviron34

> Y a un autre truc que les gens ne semblent pas comprendre, c'est que les gens ne veulent pas travailler le dimanche. Ils veulent plus d'argent, point barre.


Oui, et si on leur donnait, ils ne travailleraient ni le lundi, ni le mardi, ni le mercredi, ni le jeudi, ni le vendredi, ni le samedi...  ::P: 

Mais il faut travailler pour gagner de l'argent.

Un certain nombre (voire une majorit) de boulots se font dans la semaine. D'autres non. En quoi est-ce un problme ??

Je ne vois pas en quoi le fait de travailler un dimanche est pire du point de vue argent que le fait de travailler un mercredi, jour de repos des enfants  l'cole...  ou un mardi... ou un lundi, jour de repos des coiffeurs, des bouchers, des boulangers....


(_et d'ailleurs dans les adminstrations, tu le vois, puisque plus de la moiti des gens ont "disparus" le mercredi_)






> C'est vous qui voulez imposer un changement aux autres pour votre bien-tre personnel.


Mais c'est tout le contraire !! On veut rien *imposer* ... on veut au contraire *dire que c'est possible* alors que *la loi impose que non*......

----------


## Invit

> Un certain nombre (voire une majorit) de boulots se font dans la semaine. D'autres non. En quoi est-ce un problme ??


Qu'on ait le droit ou pas, il y aura toujours le patron pour imposer.

Quand on vivra enfin dans le monde de Oui-Oui o on pourra refuser des heures sup' sans la pression du patron ou la pression financire, ok je serai pour que chacun choisisse ses horaires.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est pas du foutage de gueule. L'histoire c'est de savoir jusqu' quel point on va dstructurer la socit, revenir sur les acquis sociaux et faire peser le poids des consquences nfastes de la mondialisation sur les plus pauvres pour le bonheur d'une poigne de privilgis.
> 
> Le travail du dimanche est un des points de ce sujet.
> 
> La contradiction de ton syndicaliste ne change rien  a.


D'abord, l'acquis social ne porte pas sur le Dimanche mais sur un congs hebdomadaire de 2 jours ( normalement conscutifs, mais des accords par branche permet dj de dfavoriser tout un tas de salaris, dans lindiffrence complte).
Ensuite, le dimanche a t choisi comme base du Week-end pour une raison simple : c'est le jour du Seigneur chez les Catholiques. Bref, rien de bien laque dans tout a...  ::roll:: 
Et, si, ne t'en dplaise, la contradiction des syndicalistes sur ce point est trs importante. Elle montre que dans certains cas, a ne gne pas ces gens qui lvent des boucliers contre le travail le dimanche, que certains y soient contraints et forcs (ha ben oui, mais comment je vais avoir mes croissants le dimanche, moi, si les boulangeries doivent fermes ?)




> Et alors ? La question c'est est-ce qu'il raliserait moins de chiffre s'il tait ferm le jour l ? Le dimanche, c'est pas non plus comme les soldes ou Nol o il y a une hausse du volume d'achat.


La rponse  la question est clairement "oui, il ferait beaucoup moins de chiffre". Pourquoi ? Parce que, comme on est trs proche de Rennes, le samedi c'est la rue sur les immenses centres commerciaux de Rennes. Donc, le dimanche, tant le seul magasin ouvert sur une dizaine de km  la ronde, il sert de dpannage, et je peux t'assurer que c'est le seul jour de la semaine pour lequel le parking ne dsemplit pas !




> J'en fais partie. Mais ma boulangerie qui ouvre le dimanche est ferme le lundi. Donc de toute faon, il y a quand mme un jour o je ne peux pas acheter de pain et o je dois prvoir d'en acheter plus la veille. a serait ferm le dimanche mais ouvert le lundi que a ne changerait strictement rien pour moi.


a ne change rien pour toi, cool. Mais t'es tu pos la question de la vendeuse ? Ben, oui tout le problme est celui de la vendeuse. Toi, on s'en moque dans cette histoire. Le plus souvent elle n'a pas le choix. Mais, l, tous vos beaux discours sur la famille, les loisirs, les enfants, vous vous en battez l'il, parce le dimanche, la boulangerie... les croissants... alors que la nenette paye au smic elle loupe plein de trucs avec son gosse, l on s'en tape. Par contre, pour les autres magasins, on est contre le travail du dimanche (enfin sauf pour les jardineries, parce que c'est le seul jour ou on peut tre dans le jardin avec les gosses - et tant pis pour ceux qui travaillent dans ces magasins, z'avaient cas tres informaticiens !)

Je vous trouve, assez gostes en fait, sous vos airs de dfenseurs des pauvres.




> T'es qui pour dcider  la place des autres si a leur plait ou non, s'ils ont envie ou non, de passer un dimanche en famille.
> 
> Le fait est que le dimanche est une journe commune qui permet de rassembler tout le monde. Beaucoup de gens y tiennent pour passer du temps avec leur conjoint et/ou leurs enfants, aller au match du dimanche, etc... Ya plein de choses qui se passent le dimanche et si tu bosses ben tu en es priv (A commencer par les repas de famille par exemple).
> 
> C'est un problme. Cela fait parti du processus de soumission de la socit  l'conomique.


Mais, au stade... y a des gens qui bossent ! Tu fais quoi pour eux ? 




> Bon vu que tu as l'air trs bouch je vais l'crire clairement :
> 
> On s'en fout que ce soit le jour des cathos, on veut juste que ce soit le mme pour tous.
> 
> C'est si compliqu que a ? Quant aux raisons elles me paraissent videntes (vie de famille).


Mais, ce n'est dj pas le mme jour pour tous, alors qu'est-ce-qu'on fait ?

----------


## deuche

Je suis contre le travail le dimanche et je vais  la boulangerie tous les dimanches pour acheter du pain et des croissants.
Simplement le pain et les croissants, la nourriture en gnral cela se mange frais. Tout comme tu peux avoir besoin de mdicaments ou de soins un dimanche.
En revanche, tu peux attendre lundi pour acheter la semaine pour acheter les autres produits.

Tout cela n'est qu'un pas de plus pour un peu plus de servitude.
Sarkozy a t lu sur le thme de travailler plus pour gagner plus mais en mme temps notre productivit n'a jamais t aussi lev.

Plus notre productivit est leve, plus nous pouvons produire et moins nous avons besoin de personnes.
Pourtant on vous bassine qu'il faut de la productivit et de la croissance pour crer de lemploi. Il est o lemploi ? Vous voyez bien quentre les discours et les faits que lcart est norme. Il faut travailler plus et plus longtemps et maintenant mme le dimanche dun ct et de lautre tout est mis en uvre pour anticiper les dparts  la retraite !
On nous parle de comptitivit, pour lutter contre la main duvre  bas cot, etc.
La seule comptitivit quil existe rellement cest la vitesse avec laquelle vous produisez les biens et les services dont nous avons besoin.
Je vais vous faire une petite dmonstration : Vous avez 200 hectares  dneiger.
- Vous avez 2 possibilits : Vous employez 200 hommes et chacun dneige avec une pelle son hectare. Ou vous prenez un seul homme, dans un tracteur et il dneige les 200 hectares. A votre avis lequel aura fini le premier sachant quun homme vaillant vaut 1/4 de cheval et que le moindre tracteur fait 200cv minimum de nos jours ?
Et vous croyez franchement que ce sont les carts de salaires entre nous et les Roumains qui font la diffrence ?
Et bien voil, plus on utilise de lnergie et moins on a besoin de bosser. Je vais maintenant un peu plus loin dans le raisonnement.
Jai 43 ans, je suis autonome depuis plus de 20 ans, en couple depuis prs de 15 ans. Mais rcemment on a d renouveler presque tout llectromnager puisquen moins dun an jai :
-	Mon four qui a lach
-	Ma chaudire qui a lach
-	Mon lave-vaisselle
-	Ma machine  laver
-	Mon imprimante a lach
-             Mes ampoules lachent en permanence

Tout cela cest des sous mais je constate que :
-	Le four de mes parents (1986 fonctionne toujours)
-	Le rfrigrateur de mes parents  (1968 fonctionne toujours et la lumire aussi)
-	La Hifi galement
-	, etc.

Nos conomies ont fondu comme neige au soleil.

Donc non seulement on pourrait bosser moins parce que notre productivit est trs bonne, mais en plus si au lieu davoir de lobsolescence programme on avait une garantie de 10 ans obligatoire, je vous garantie que la vie aurait une autre gueule et que les riches pourraient toujours avoir leur Porsche et leur Yacht !

Il faudrait vraiment se poser les bonnes questions car il n'y aucune raison que d'un ct on presse les salaris  toujours faire plus et de l'autre produire toujours plus de misre.
En France, pour le moment, c'est 1000 personnes qui chaque jours perdent leurs emplois.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Un truc qui me fait marrer aussi, c'est que le travail le dimanche a pourrait (c'est pas sr, mais a pourrait) faire baisser le nombre de chmeur. Parce qu' temps de travail gal 35h/semaine, si les magasins ouvrent le dimanche, va bien falloir des gens pour y travailler. Alors, certes, il va y avoir des contrats tendus (des personnes embauchs 25h vont enfin avoir le droit  un temps plein) d'autres se verront proposer des heures sup (cool, de l'argent en plus, ce n'est pas forcment  ngliger), beaucoup d'tudiants vont avoir un contrat pour ces dimanche, et pour eux, c'est pas mal, parce que travailler la nuit ou entre 2 cours, c'est pas forcment le top pour suivre des tudes. 

Bref, y a plein de trucs positifs. Mais vous vous bornez  ne voir que le ngatif, et  imposer votre vision de la vie  tous les autres. Ce qui est quand mme assez drle, car vous n'tes mme pas concerns.

----------


## GPPro

> Un truc qui me fait marrer aussi, c'est que le travail le dimanche a pourrait (c'est pas sr, mais a pourrait) faire baisser le nombre de chmeur. Parce qu' temps de travail gal 35h/semaine, si les magasins ouvrent le dimanche, va bien falloir des gens pour y travailler. Alors, certes, il va y avoir des contrats tendus (des personnes embauchs 25h vont enfin avoir le droit  un temps plein) d'autres se verront proposer des heures sup (cool, de l'argent en plus, ce n'est pas forcment  ngliger), beaucoup d'tudiants vont avoir un contrat pour ces dimanche, et pour eux, c'est pas mal, parce que travailler la nuit ou entre 2 cours, c'est pas forcment le top pour suivre des tudes. 
> 
> Bref, y a plein de trucs positifs. Mais vous vous bornez  ne voir que le ngatif, et  imposer votre vision de la vie  tous les autres. Ce qui est quand mme assez drle, car vous n'tes mme pas concerns.


T'es aussi marrant que les autres. Il va falloir que vous m'expliquiez en quoi l'ouverture le dimanche gnrera plus de chiffre d'affire ce qui permettra de faire baisser le nombre de chmeurs...

----------


## souviron34

> (ha ben oui, mais comment je vais avoir mes croissants le dimanche, moi, si les boulangeries doivent fermes ?)


D'alleurs, si tu habites en Alsace, tu n'as pas de pain le dimanche  ::): 

Grce  Bismarck, les boulangeries en Alsace n'ont pas le droit de faire du pain le dimanche...   ::aie:: 

Bref... On est dans de la logique pure....

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je suis contre le travail le dimanche et je vais  la boulangerie tous les dimanches pour acheter du pain et des croissants.
> Simplement le pain et les croissants, la nourriture en gnral cela se mange frais. Tout comme tu peux avoir besoin de mdicaments ou de soins un dimanche.
> En revanche, tu peux attendre lundi pour acheter la semaine pour acheter les autres produits.


La bonne blague ! J'achte des pains de 1 kg qui me font la semaine et restent frais tout ce temps. Pareil pour les croissants, tu les achtes le samedi, tu les rchauffent au four le dimanche matin, ils sont aussi bons.
Ce sont des excuses de bourgeois rvolutionnaire  la petite semaine, a. 




> En France, pour le moment, c'est 1000 personnes qui chaque jours perdent leurs emplois.


Et ? On ne veut pas ouvrir le march du travail le dimanche ?

----------


## souviron34

> T'es aussi marrant que les autres. Il va falloir que vous m'expliquiez en quoi l'ouverture le dimanche gnrera plus de chiffre d'affire ce qui permettra de faire baisser le nombre de chmeurs...


je ne crois pas - mme si le sieur Fabius le prtend, ainsi que quelques autres - que c'est le point de fond..

Quand on est pass de 39  35, on a dit que a allait crer des emplois, et a en a cr un certain nombre : par exemple les salons de coiffure, ou les chaines de l'industrie, pour pouvoir ouvrir du lundi matin au vendredi soir (voire samedi) avaient besoin d'employer des gens en plus..

Si tu ajoutes 8h, mcaniquement a va en crer.. Le mec qui veut ouvrir 7j/7, il lui faut au minimum 2 salaris...voire 3 si il fait 8h-19h.. Il n'aura aucun intrt  payer des heures sup en nombre quivalent  1/2 ou 3/4 de semaine, par contre il aura tout intrt a embaucher un mi-temps, ou un 3/4 temps (_voire un temps plein_).


Maintenant, je ne crois pas aux chiffres quand on dit, comme pour les 35h, "_a va crer tant d'emplois_"... mais a va en crer, c'est sr..  

Mais tout le fond,  mon avis, est bien plus dans le fait du caractre "sacr" du dimanche... Il suffit de voir sur ces pages..

----------


## micka132

> Bref, y a plein de trucs positifs. Mais vous vous bornez  ne voir que le ngatif, et  imposer votre vision de la vie  
> tous les autres. Ce qui est quand mme assez drle, car vous n'tes mme pas concerns.


On est concern si le but est de dire que le dimanche est un jour comme un autre. 
Dans ce cas ton prochain contrat de travail t'indiquera que tu bosseras du mercredi au lundi. 
Celui de ta compagne du lundi au vendredi. Dommage...
Puis comme le dit GPro ( ::weird:: ), aujourd'hui les entreprises qui ouvrent le dimanche gnrent plus d'argent car elles sont rares. Elles doivent en contre partie mieux rmunrer ses salaries, tout le monde y gagne. Si demain il n'y a plus de compensation financire pour l'employ et que de nouvelles entreprises ouvrent ce jour l : les salaris auront perdu du salaire et les entreprises ne gagneront pas plus parce que le client aura le choix.
Le fait d'ouvrir plus longtemps les portes ne va pas impliquer que les gens dpenseront plus...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> T'es aussi marrant que les autres. Il va falloir que vous m'expliquiez en quoi l'ouverture le dimanche gnrera plus de chiffre d'affire ce qui permettra de faire baisser le nombre de chmeurs...


Le chiffre d'affaires, j'en sais rien et ce n'est pas le propos. Pour le chmage, d'abord, comme tu l'auras remarqu, je n'ai rien affirm. Je ne me suis bas que sur la logique et le bon sens. Plus d'heures d'ouverture des magasins, a veut dire plus d'heure  travailler. Donc, comme je l'ai dit, mais tu n'as pas du lire, soit a permet  des personnes  temps partiel d'augmenter leurs temps de travail (et donc leur salaire), soit a permettra des embauches, soit a permettra  des tudiants de vivre plus confortablement. L'impact sur le chmage ne sera, je pense non nul. Aprs, comme l'a dit Souviron, il est impossible de chiffrer l'impact rel.

----------


## souviron34

> On est concern si le but est de dire que le dimanche est un jour comme un autre. 
> Dans ce cas ton prochain contrat de travail t'indiquera que tu bosseras du mercredi au lundi.


Ah bon ? Tu fais carrire comme vendeur  l'talage ??


Pt'tain, mais vous tes bouchs !!!!!!  Il ne s'agit pas de dire que pour les boulots de bureaux, le dimanche est un jour comme les autres - _quoique on le peut : ma dernire boite au Canada faisait 9j de boulot et 6 jours de congs_ - mais que pour ce qui est du cormerce, oui c'en est un...

----------


## Aniki

> (...)
> Mais tout le fond,  mon avis, est bien plus dans le fait du caractre "sacr" du dimanche... Il suffit de voir sur ces pages..


Voyons voir qui nous rabche que le problme est le caractre "sacr" du dimanche...
Ah, tiens, c'est Souviron ! Il va peut tre falloir arrter cette petite fixette un jour ou l'autre.  :;): 

Sinon, je ne comprends pas comment peut-on tre sr que des emplois seront crs, si on sait que de toute faon, a ne gnrera pas plus d'argent  dpenser.
Certes, on peut imaginer que les botes qui en auront les moyens paieront des salaris en plus, mais ce sera au dtriment de ceux qui ne peuvent pas se le permettre (et donc ne pouvant se dfendre).
Mais au final, je pense que ces dernires vont tomber (failllite) et a s'quilibrera avec ce qu'on aura cr de nouveaux emplois auparavant (avec un peu de chance...).

En gros, je dirais que a acclrera la concentration des grosses botes au dtriment des petites (ce que, de mmoire, tous ici pointent du doigt).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On est concern si le but est de dire que le dimanche est un jour comme un autre. 
> Dans ce cas ton prochain contrat de travail t'indiquera que tu bosseras du mercredi au lundi. 
> Celui de ta compagne du lundi au vendredi. Dommage...


Tout se ngocie, et puis, si a ne me convient pas, j'en cherche un autre, et si je suis pieds et poings lis, je courbe l'chine le temps qu'il faut, puis jessaie de rengocier ou de partir.
Ensuite, dans ton exemple, y en a un qui bonne 6 jours, c'est pas possible. Donc, y a quand mme des chances qu'on est un jour de congs commun, et puis comme a on ne s'engueule pas. (toujours voir les cots positifs  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## micka132

> Pt'tain, mais vous tes bouchs !!!!!!  Il ne s'agit pas de dire que pour les boulots de bureaux, le dimanche est un jour comme les autres - _quoique on le peut : ma dernire boite au Canada faisait 9j de boulot et 6 jours de congs_ - mais que pour ce qui est du cormerce, oui c'en est un...


Il y a une liste des boulots autoriss le dimanche, sans compensation financire? Ca se base sur les conventions collectives?



> Ensuite, dans ton exemple, y en a un qui bonne 6 jours, c'est pas possible. Donc, y a quand mme des chances qu'on est un jour de congs commun, et puis comme a on ne s'engueule pas. (toujours voir les cots positifs )


 Piouu c'est compliqu de calculer jours ouvrs/ouvrables ils voudront plus rien dire ::lol:: .

----------


## pmithrandir

> T'es aussi marrant que les autres. Il va falloir que vous m'expliquiez en quoi l'ouverture le dimanche gnrera plus de chiffre d'affire ce qui permettra de faire baisser le nombre de chmeurs...


J'ai dj expliqu plusieurs avantages pour les boites : 
 - plus de temps plein
--> salaris mieux lotis
--> moins de turn over (ca coute une blinde de former des gens sans cesse et de les recruter)
 - moins d'affluence en pic
--> surface moins grande
--> moins de contrats courts

Donc, mme  CA gal, ca leur fait pas de mal parce qu'ils dpensent moins.

Ensuite, le cot ultra dsagrable des courses le samedi font fuir des gens, moi le premier. Un magasin plein, je me barre vite. Un magasin vide je peux y passer 2 fois plus de temps parce que ca peut tre un moment sympa. Tu rflchis  tes menus,  ta dco,  des cadeaux, ...  Et forcement tu consommes plus. (en rentrant en plus avec le sourire).

Et comme dit plus tot, pour les gens, c'est aussi une opportunit pour beaucoup de gens. Un tudiant qui veut faire 20 heure devrai bosser 2:30 heures par soir en plus du samedi. Si il fait samedi + dimanche, il lui restera 4 heures a caler pendant la semaine... bien moins stressant.
Des gens qui n'ont pas de familles et qui seraient bien content d'augmenter leur rentre d'argent seraient aussi bien vite volontaire.

Et oui, la contrainte financire n'est pas la preuve que la personne n'a pas le choix.
Si elle gagne 800 aujourd'hui elle peut dcider de rester a 800 demain. Ou de passer a 1000 en travaillant le dimanche. Ca reste son choix et certains ne feront peut tre pas celui que vous pensez.
En plus, comme pour tout, on verra des magasin ouvrir a des heures diffrentes, et donc les salaris pourront progressivement choisir leurs horaires. (parce que oui, quand on a un emploi, on peut facilement en trouver un autre, vu que l'on est pas press).

Le seul inconvnient que je vois c'est d'augmenter la concurrence sur les petits commerces un peu plus, mais ils sont tellement inexistant en face des grandes surfaces que je ne suis mme pas sur que ca change encore quelque chose. Ils sont dj sur le crneau "commerce authentique" donc ca ne fera qu'accentuer le trait.

----------


## Invit

> a ne change rien pour toi, cool. Mais t'es tu pos la question de la vendeuse ? Ben, oui tout le problme est celui de la vendeuse. Toi, on s'en moque dans cette histoire. Le plus souvent elle n'a pas le choix. Mais, l, tous vos beaux discours sur la famille, les loisirs, les enfants, vous vous en battez l'il, parce le dimanche, la boulangerie... les croissants... alors que la nenette paye au smic elle loupe plein de trucs avec son gosse, l on s'en tape. Par contre, pour les autres magasins, on est contre le travail du dimanche (enfin sauf pour les jardineries, parce que c'est le seul jour ou on peut tre dans le jardin avec les gosses - et tant pis pour ceux qui travaillent dans ces magasins, z'avaient cas tres informaticiens !)
> 
> Je vous trouve, assez gostes en fait, sous vos airs de dfenseurs des pauvres.


Bah justement je dis tout le contraire. Je sais qu'elle n'a pas le choix la vendeuse, je le rpte depuis le dbut. C'est pour a que je dis que je m'en fous que la boulangerie soit ferme le dimanche. Je me suis adapt au fait qu'un jour par semaine je ne peux pas acheter de pain. Et pareil pour le jardinage ou le bricolage.




> La rponse  la question est clairement "oui, il ferait beaucoup moins de chiffre". Pourquoi ? Parce que, comme on est trs proche de Rennes, le samedi c'est la rue sur les immenses centres commerciaux de Rennes. Donc, le dimanche, tant le seul magasin ouvert sur une dizaine de km  la ronde, il sert de dpannage, et je peux t'assurer que c'est le seul jour de la semaine pour lequel le parking ne dsemplit pas !


Et puis les autres magasins vont crier  la concurrence dloyale, obtenir l'autorisation, et au final ils se rpartiront le chiffre du dimanche. Il devra peut-tre mme licencier ou arrter des heures sup' pour certains quand il aura des concurrents en face.




> Le chiffre d'affaires, j'en sais rien et ce n'est pas le propos. Pour le chmage, d'abord, comme tu l'auras remarqu, je n'ai rien affirm. Je ne me suis bas que sur la logique et le bon sens. Plus d'heures d'ouverture des magasins, a veut dire plus d'heure  travailler. Donc, comme je l'ai dit, mais tu n'as pas du lire, soit a permet  des personnes  temps partiel d'augmenter leurs temps de travail (et donc leur salaire), soit a permettra des embauches, soit a permettra  des tudiants de vivre plus confortablement.


Tu es conscient que c'est trs problmatique a ?
Les entreprises n'embaucheront pas (ou ne donneront pas des heures sup) parce que les horaires d'ouverture auront chang, mais parce qu'elles en auront les moyens. Donc il faut d'abord que a ait un impact sur le chiffre pour que a ait un impact sur le chmage.




> Il y a une liste des boulots autoriss le dimanche, sans compensation financire? Ca se base sur les conventions collectives?


A vrifier, mais je suis quasiment sr que la convention de l'htellerie et de la restauration est dans ce cas. Idem pour les jours fris.

----------


## icsor

Pour la restauration et la fonction public hospitalire, le dimanche est un jour comme les autres, je confirme (j'ai un frre dans la restauration et une belle mre qui a t infirmire).

Sinon, le travail le dimanche m'a fait penser  une histoire que m'a racont mon grand pre.

Dans les annes 50 (sans super march donc), il vivait dans une ville d'environ 10 000 habitants (elle en fait un peu plus de 15 000 maintenant, c'est une estimation de la population de l'poque). Il avait sa boucherie avec quelques commis. Comme tous ces concurrents de la ville, il tait ouvert le dimanche matin et ferm le lundi.

Un beau jour, lui a dcid de fermer le dimanche et d'ouvrir le lundi, pour pouvoir aller  la chasse avec ces copains le dimanche. Je ne me rappelle plus pourquoi, mais au niveaux de ces employs c'tait un peu compliquer (il fallait peut-tre un jour et demi de repos conscutif?), il y en a un qui du coup ne travaillait pas le samedi.

Du coup, il a eu une sur activit de lundi et pour lui a reprsentait un important gain d'argent de ferm le dimanche pour tre ouvert le lundi. Ca n'a dure qu'un temps (vu que certains concurrents ont du coup fait pareils). (aprs, il a raffl toutes les cantines scolaire de la ville pour de longues annes vu qu'il tait le seul ouvert tous les jours scolaires). 

Moralit pour moi : sur des produits de consommation courante et obligatoire, on ne fait son beurre que si on est ouvert quand le client est disponible mais que le concurrent est ferm.

----------


## Invit

En fait on dbat de l'ouverture le dimanche en tant que telle. On s'amuse bien mais ce n'est pas vraiment le problme qui est pos.
Bon, le problme c'est que les gens n'ont pas de sous, mais on va tre btes et disciplins et dbattre sur quoi la tl nous dit de dbattre.

Donc.
Il y a dj des magasins ouverts le dimanche.
La question  laquelle rpond Fabius (et que personne ne lui a pos d'ailleurs) est est-ce qu'il en faut plus ?

Deux cas se prsentent : 
- dans les zones o ce n'est pas autoris, faut-il l'autoriser ?
- dans les zones o c'est autoris, faut-il plus de magasins ouverts ?

Je passe rapido sur le premier cas, puisqu'il nous ramne au dbat de base "faut-il travailler le dimanche en gnral", et on en parle depuis le dbut. Pour moi c'est non, j'ai dj dit pourquoi.

Le deuxime cas est plus compliqu, puisqu'on voit que se pose la question du besoin. Pour que a soit intressant, il faut que l'ouverture le dimanche entrane une affluence. a voudrait dire qu'actuellement il n'y aurait pas assez de magasins ouverts le dimanche pour tout ces pauvres petits consommateurs ?
Et que, partant de ce triste constat, le pauvre petit consommateur dciderait de ne rien acheter du tout plutt que de reporter son achat sur un des 6 autres jours d'ouverture ? (o le magasin est dj ouvert jusqu' 20h, 21h, 22h pour certains)
Tout a pour dire que si le gteau n'augmente pas, a sert  rien de se mettre dessus.

pmithrandir nous sort de son chapeau qu' CA gal l'entreprise dpensera moins. Je veux bien, mais a veut dire que les dpenses supplmentaires lies aux heures sup' et aux embauches seraient compenses par : 
- moins de turn-over
- surface moins grande
- moins de contrats courts

Ok pour les contrats courts, a cote des sous. Par contre je ne vois pas pourquoi cette mesure entranerait la diminution des contrats courts. Au contraire, je pense que les entreprises, n'tant pas sres que l'ouverture le dimanche soit une bonne affaire, vont justement embaucher pas mal en CDD pour tester le truc. Ou juste proposer des heures sup'  leurs employs, donc dpense supplmentaire et pas conomie.

Surface moins grande. Euh oui, si le commerce est locataire a fait un loyer plus bas. Sauf qu'il faut d'abord payer le dmnagement. Changer de locaux c'est changer d'emplacement, donc de clientle... Pas sr que beaucoup s'y risquent.

Moins de turn-over. a par contre c'est n'importe quoi. a voudrait dire que les entreprises seraient actuellement dbiles de faire du turn-over parce que cette pratique fait perdre de l'argent et qu'elles ne s'en seraient pas rendues compte.
Les entreprises font du turn-over parce qu'elles y gagnent, c'est tout. Le turn-over permet de maintenir les gens  un salaire plus bas. Elles paient moins de charges sur les bas salaires, et a ne va pas aller en s'arrangeant si on exonre le SMIC. Les entreprises auront donc tout  gagner de maintenir les salaris au bas de l'chelle et de se dbarrasser de deux qui auraient des prtentions carriristes.
Et l'excuse du cot de la formation ou du recrutement ne tient pas trop. On est sur des postes o il y a des masses de candidats. Quand tu prend sune caissire qui n'a jamais travaill je veux bien, mais quand tu prends chez Carrefour une caissire qui arrive de chez Auchan, ou chez Leroy Merlin quelqu'un qui vient de chez Bricoman, la formation doit aller assez vite.




> Le seul inconvnient que je vois c'est d'augmenter la concurrence sur les petits commerces un peu plus, mais ils sont tellement inexistant en face des grandes surfaces que je ne suis mme pas sur que ca change encore quelque chose. Ils sont dj sur le crneau "commerce authentique" donc ca ne fera qu'accentuer le trait.


On en est mme plus l. Le problme a va tre d'une part la concurrence entre ceux qui sont dj autoriss  travailler le dimanche et ceux qui vont rentrer dans la bataille.
D'autre part, les petits commerces tant dj hors course comme tu l'as dit, la guerre va tre entre les gants (genre Ikea) et ceux qui sont pas aussi gants. Et a va tre parfois entre les multinationales et les entreprises franaises.

Donc voil, conclusion : fermer le dimanche, c'est bien car c'est faire du protectionnisme  ::aie:: 
Ne me remerciez pas, je fais a gratuitement.

----------


## GPPro

> Moralit pour moi : sur des produits de consommation courante et obligatoire, on ne fait son beurre que si on est ouvert quand le client est disponible mais que le concurrent est ferm.


C'est ce qu'on se tue  expliquer  chaque fois que ce dbat refait surface : le portefeuille des gens tant ce qu'il est, en aucun cas a gnrera plus de chiffres. Il y aura des transferts d'un concurrent  un autre mais c'est tout. In fine c'est juste un faux dbat pour masquer les vrais problmes.

----------


## GPPro

> ...


 Waouh on dirait un expos  la fcharton avec la conclusion qui va bien  la fin (dans son cas "de toute faon, tout a c'est la faute des bobos et du PS")  ::D:

----------


## Invit

> Moralit pour moi : sur des produits de consommation courante et obligatoire, on ne fait son beurre que si on est ouvert quand le client est disponible mais que le concurrent est ferm.


Chez moi la boulangerie du haut de la rue et celle du bas sont ouvertes le dimanche. Celle du haut est ferme le lundi, l'autre le mardi. Ils ont prfr viter le conflit.

Jon, tu vas dire que je suis un goste et que je peux avoir du pain quand je veux, mais je vais pas  la boulangerie du bas, leur pain est dgueu (pas cuit)  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bah justement je dis tout le contraire. Je sais qu'elle n'a pas le choix la vendeuse, je le rpte depuis le dbut. C'est pour a que je dis que je m'en fous que la boulangerie soit ferme le dimanche. Je me suis adapt au fait qu'un jour par semaine je ne peux pas acheter de pain. Et pareil pour le jardinage ou le bricolage.


Ben, non ! C'est pas pareil entre Boulangerie et Bricolage (pour le jardinage, on verra plus tard  ::D:  ). Pourquoi ? Parce que du pain, tu sais que tu vas en manger le dimanche, et que tu peux donc en prendre plus le samedi. Pour le bricolage, c'est diffrent, c'est gnralement un loisir, et donc, que tu ne sais pas forcment ce que tu vas faire de ton dimanche. Donc, tu peux avoir besoin d'un magasin de bricolage ouvert...

Personnellement, je ne suis pas forcment pour que les grandes surfaces ouvrent le dimanche, mais par contre, j'aimerais qu'on m'explique pourquoi les jardineries ont le droit d'ouvrir et pas les magasins de bricolage...  ::?: 

Ce qui pose problme, ce n'est pas forcment le travail du dimanche, mais la loi telle qu'elle est faite et qui est compltement incomprhensible. Pourquoi tel magasin, dans telle zone a le droit d'ouvrir le dimanche, alors qu'un autre, n'a pas le droit ?  ::weird:: 
Aprs, je pense qu'il y aura toujours des gens qui seront d'accord pour travailler le dimanche et d'autres pas. Moi, j'aime pas le lundi, faut-il le rendre non ouvr pour autant ?  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> Personnellement, je ne suis pas forcment pour que les grandes surfaces ouvrent le dimanche, mais par contre, j'aimerais qu'on m'explique pourquoi les jardineries ont le droit d'ouvrir et pas les magasins de bricolage...


Parce que le patron des jardineries tait copain avec les bonnes personnes du gouvernement (c'est vrifiable d'ailleurs).

----------


## deuche

Il y a un gain vident  ouvrir le dimanche. Du moins  court terme.

Cela a t dit mais on se positionne souvent plus en fonction de notre point de vue et pas assez du point de vue de ceux qui ont intert  ce que l'on ouvre le Dimanche.
Nous sommes globalement tous d'accord pour dire que les CA ne vont pas augmenter, que les ventes du dimanche ne seront pas faites sur les jours de semaine. Ca offre donc un avantage  ceux qui ouvriront ce jour-l sur les autres.

Ensuite que va-t-il se passer ? Les autres vont devoir ouvrir le Dimanche. Certaines socits dj en difficult risquent de l'tre encore plus, sans doute certaines vont devoir mettre la cl sous la porte.

A la base c'est une mesure favorable aux grandes enseignes, ce seront eux les gagnants. Seulement au final les emplois qui seront crs par les survivants ne compenseront pas ceux qui auront t dtruit.
Alors au final, on nous vends une mesure pour crer de l'emploi, mais en ralit c'est bien  une destruction de celui-i  laquelle nous allons assister. 

Du coup la suite logique c'est quoi ? Pour sauvegarder les emplois il va falloir que les employs concdent le fait d'accepter,  terme, que le dimanche est une journe comme les autres.

Que Fabius aille se faire voir.

----------


## Invit

> Ben, non ! C'est pas pareil entre Boulangerie et Bricolage (pour le jardinage, on verra plus tard  ). Pourquoi ? Parce que du pain, tu sais que tu vas en manger le dimanche, et que tu peux donc en prendre plus le samedi. Pour le bricolage, c'est diffrent, c'est gnralement un loisir, et donc, que tu ne sais pas forcment ce que tu vas faire de ton dimanche. Donc, tu peux avoir besoin d'un magasin de bricolage ouvert...


Je peux te faire le raisonnement inverse : le pain c'est de la nourriture et un produit de premire ncessit, qui plus est prissable. Le bricolage c'est un loisir, donc superflu. Donc c'est plus logique que les magasins d'alimentation soient ouvert et pas ceux de bricolage / jardinage  :;):

----------


## deuche

Surtout vouloir faire la comparaison n'est pas trs honnte puisque l'ouverture du dimanche des boulangeries date de bien avant les problmes d'emplois que nous connaissons.
C'est un contexte historique et culturel.
Et effectivement les croissants frais ne s'achtent pas le samedi matin, ni ne se mangent le lundi quant on les achetent le dimanche.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je peux te faire le raisonnement inverse : le pain c'est de la nourriture et un produit de premire ncessit, qui plus est prissable. Le bricolage c'est un loisir, donc superflu. Donc c'est plus logique que les magasins d'alimentation soient ouvert et pas ceux de bricolage / jardinage


Entirement d'accord avec toi. C'est donc bien une vue de l'esprit. Ce qui te semble normal (qu'une personne soit oblige de travailler le dimanche parce que tu veux ton pain frais et tes croissants), ne l'est pas pour moi (qui achte son pain dans un fournil, des pains de 1 kg qui se garde trs bien pendant une semaine). Et c'est vrai dans l'autre sens. J'aime assez bricol le dimanche, et donc quand il me manque un truc, j'aimerais que les magasins de bricolage soient ouverts. 

On est l devant un dbat, non pas pour la dfense d'un droit, mais pour dfendre gostement son petit privilge, au dtriment et dans l'indiffrence du bien tre et de la volont des autres. 
C'est pour cela que je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous. Vous dfendez le dimanche chm, sauf quand a vous arrange, sans vous occupez de l'intrt des personnes concernes. C'est exactement la dmarche des syndicats, et on s'tonne de voir leur reprsentativit baisse, baisse, baisse...  ::roll::

----------


## GPPro

> Entirement d'accord avec toi. C'est donc bien une vue de l'esprit. Ce qui te semble normal (qu'une personne soit oblige de travailler le dimanche parce que tu veux ton pain frais et tes croissants), ne l'est pas pour moi (qui achte son pain dans un fournil, des pains de 1 kg qui se garde trs bien pendant une semaine). Et c'est vrai dans l'autre sens. J'aime assez bricol le dimanche, et donc quand il me manque un truc, j'aimerais que les magasins de bricolage soient ouverts. 
> 
> On est l devant un dbat, non pas pour la dfense d'un droit, mais pour dfendre gostement son petit privilge, au dtriment et dans l'indiffrence du bien tre et de la volont des autres. 
> C'est pour cela que je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous. Vous dfendez le dimanche chm, sauf quand a vous arrange, sans vous occupez de l'intrt des personnes concernes. C'est exactement la dmarche des syndicats, et on s'tonne de voir leur reprsentativit baisse, baisse, baisse...


J'achte mon pain le dimanche parce que je le peux, mais si a n'tait pas le cas je m'adapterais. Les magasins de bricolage c'est typiquement l'exemple  2 balles qui me fait hurler. On est en plein dans la socit de loisirs goste.

----------


## Bousk

> J'achte mon pain le dimanche parce que je le peux, mais si a n'tait pas le cas je m'adapterais. Les magasins de bricolage c'est typiquement l'exemple  2 balles qui me fait hurler. On est en plein dans la socit de loisirs goste.


Si la soudaine envie de bricolage du dimanche te fait hurler, remplace la par une envie de cinma, restau, bar, ....
Ha ben oui, a reste des "envies", donc tu vas hurler  priori.
Donc la vie devrait s'arrter le dimanche parce que certains le dcident ainsi  ::weird::  . Enfin pas pour tout le monde apparement. La boulangerie ouverte est juge "normale" on dirait..

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'achte mon pain le dimanche parce que je le peux, mais si a n'tait pas le cas je m'adapterais. Les magasins de bricolage c'est typiquement l'exemple  2 balles qui me fait hurler. On est en plein dans la socit de loisirs goste.


Pourquoi tu hurles dans un cas et pas dans l'autre ? En allant acheter ton pain le dimanche tu autorises le travail forc le dimanche. Alors ? Je ne t'entends pas hurl ...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Surtout vouloir faire la comparaison n'est pas trs honnte puisque l'ouverture du dimanche des boulangeries date de bien avant les problmes d'emplois que nous connaissons.
> C'est un contexte historique et culturel.
> Et effectivement les croissants frais ne s'achtent pas le samedi matin, ni ne se mangent le lundi quant on les achetent le dimanche.


Ben voyons, la tradition elle a bon dos, quand a vous arrange, hein ? Vous de donnez envie de gerber, tiens !  ::vomi::

----------


## GPPro

> Pourquoi tu hurles dans un cas et pas dans l'autre ? En allant acheter ton pain le dimanche tu autorises le travail forc le dimanche. Alors ? Je ne t'entends pas hurl ...


Il me semble qu'il y a une lgre diffrence entre acheter du pain et aller acheter de quoi bricoler. Mais bon... Et encore une fois, si je n'ai pas de boulangerie ouverte le dimanche  proximit, je m'adapte (et pas en prenant ma bagnole pour faire 2 bornes et en trouver une qui soit ouverte, de toute faon je ne conduits pas ...).

----------


## GPPro

> Si la soudaine envie de bricolage du dimanche te fait hurler, remplace la par une envie de cinma, restau, bar, ....
> Ha ben oui, a reste des "envies", donc tu vas hurler  priori.
> Donc la vie devrait s'arrter le dimanche parce que certains le dcident ainsi  . Enfin pas pour tout le monde apparement. La boulangerie ouverte est juge "normale" on dirait..


Ah oui, la vie c'est le resto, le cin le bricolage...  ::roll:: 

Edit : et je n'ai dit nul part que la boulangerie ouverte c'tait normal,  j'ai dit que j'en profitais.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il me semble qu'il y a une lgre diffrence entre acheter du pain et aller acheter de quoi bricoler. Mais bon... Et encore une fois, si je n'ai pas de boulangerie ouverte le dimanche  proximit, je m'adapte (et pas en prenant ma bagnole pour faire 2 bornes et en trouver une qui soit ouverte, de toute faon je ne conduits pas ...).


C'est quoi au juste la diffrence ? Dans les faits c'est un acte de consommation d'un bien qui ncessite qu'une ou plusieurs personnes soient obligs de travailler pour te satisfaire, non ? 

Et moi aussi je m'adapte au fait que les magasins de bricolage soient ferms. 

Ce que je me demande, c'est pourquoi est-ce que c'est scandaleux d'ouvrir un magasin de bricolage le dimanche, alors que c'est normal d'ouvrir une boulangerie, un cin, un resto, un parc d'attractions, un magasin de jardinerie, un muse, ...

----------


## deuche

L'ouverture du dimanche des boulangeries datent de bien avant nos naissances et les problmes d'emploi.
Le contexte tait diffrent.

Je pense, peut tre ne suis-je pas le seul, qu'au final l'ouverture du dimanche vrisque de gnrer plus de destructions que de crations d'emplois. 
Cela me semble une raison suffisante pour tre contre l'ouverture du dimanche.

De toute faon, tout ceci n'est que du clivage d'opinions un sujet de plus pour diviser les Franais, comme toujours.

----------


## ManusDei

> Ce que je me demande, c'est pourquoi est-ce que c'est scandaleux d'ouvrir un magasin de bricolage le dimanche, alors que c'est normal d'ouvrir une boulangerie, un cin, un resto, un parc d'attractions, un magasin de jardinerie, un muse, ...


Pour le resto, c'est parce qu'on y va en gnral en dehors de ses heures de travail, en particulier si on y va en famille.
Pour le cin, le parc d'attraction, le muse, parce que le plus grand nombre ne peut pas y aller pendant les heures de travail normales (8H-18H du lundi au vendredi). Il faut tre sur place pour en profiter, et c'est pas possible aux heures de boulot.

Pour la boulangerie ou la jardinerie, vu qu'on a besoin du magasin uniquement pour acheter et que la consommation se fait chez soi, il n'y a pas ncessit  ce qu'ils soient ouverts le dimanche.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour le resto, c'est parce qu'on y va en gnral en dehors de ses heures de travail, en particulier si on y va en famille.
> Pour le cin, le parc d'attraction, le muse, parce que le plus grand nombre ne peut pas y aller pendant les heures de travail normales (8H-18H du lundi au vendredi). Il faut tre sur place pour en profiter, et c'est pas possible aux heures de boulot.
> 
> Pour la boulangerie ou la jardinerie, vu qu'on a besoin du magasin uniquement pour acheter et que la consommation se fait chez soi, il n'y a pas ncessit  ce qu'ils soient ouverts le dimanche.


Mais, est-ce qu'on a *besoin* d'aller au resto ? au cin ? dans un parc d'attractions ?  ::?:  C'est tout le problme de la question du travail du dimanche. 

Resto/Cin/Muse/Parc d'attraction/... si je ne me trompe pas ce sont des loisirs et a revient au bricolage et au jardinage, non ?

----------


## Bousk

> Pour le resto, c'est parce qu'on y va en gnral en dehors de ses heures de travail, en particulier si on y va en famille.
> Pour le cin, le parc d'attraction, le muse, parce que le plus grand nombre ne peut pas y aller pendant les heures de travail normales (8H-18H du lundi au vendredi). Il faut tre sur place pour en profiter, et c'est pas possible aux heures de boulot.
> 
> Pour la boulangerie ou la jardinerie, vu qu'on a besoin du magasin uniquement pour acheter et que la consommation se fait chez soi, il n'y a pas ncessit  ce qu'ils soient ouverts le dimanche.


Mais le magasin de bricolage est tout autant innaccessible aux horaires de travail "classique" de 8h-18h..
Et en rgion parisienne j'ai pas l'impression que ce soit la norme 18h chez soi. (Oui, brandissez tous vos torches du "mais y'en a toujours que pour Paris", "osef de Paris", "encore une ide lacon pour ces bobos parisiens", ...  ::zoubi::  )
Tu remarqueras que certains (scu, mairie, ...) se moquent dj bien de cette rgle et ont des horaires encore plus restreintes (9h-17h  ::aie::  ) (ce qui se traduit par devoir poser une demi-journe de cong pour m'y rendre pour ma part... j'adore  chaque fois)




> Ah oui, la vie c'est le resto, le cin le bricolage...


Non bien sur, la vie c'est passer son dimanche "en famille" sur le canap, dans son jardin, ...
Ne citons pas le parc ou jardin public : si tu y vas il y a de forte chance qu'une personne travaille pour l'ouvrir, le maintenir propre etc...
Enlve les oeillres pour voir ?

----------


## GPPro

> Mais le magasin de bricolage est tout autant innaccessible aux horaires de travail "classique" de 8h-18h..
> Et en rgion parisienne j'ai pas l'impression que ce soit la norme 18h chez soi. (Oui, brandissez tous vos torches du "mais y'en a toujours que pour Paris", "osef de Paris", "encore une ide lacon pour ces bobos parisiens", ...  )
> Tu remarqueras que certains (scu, mairie, ...) se moquent dj bien de cette rgle et ont des horaires encore plus restreintes (9h-17h  ) (ce qui se traduit par devoir poser une demi-journe de cong pour m'y rendre pour ma part... j'adore  chaque fois)
> 
> 
> Non bien sur, la vie c'est passer son dimanche "en famille" sur le canap, dans son jardin, ...
> Ne citons pas le parc ou jardin public : si tu y vas il y a de forte chance qu'une personne travaille pour l'ouvrir, le maintenir propre etc...
> Enlve les oeillres pour voir ?


Sur Paris : les parisiens n'ont qu' faire 8h de boulot effectives au lieu de passer 12h sur place pour bosser 6h  :;):

----------


## Kearz

Vie de famille? Le dimanche? Vous vous positionn vraiment dans vos cas. Ma copine est infirmire, elle bosse souvent le samedi/dimanche. D'ailleurs les repas de famille le dimanche de son ct c'est compliqu _(Boulangerie, mdicale et gendarmerie. )_

Franchement des familles qui passent leurs dimanches ensemble a existe encore? 
Alors pour des questions de CA et/ou de productivit le dimanche on ne peut pas fermer: restaurant, bar, boulangerie, usine, cinma, transport en commun, services de gendarmerie/police, ...
Pourquoi on pourrait pas ouvrir plus dans ce cas? Franchement, le peu de dimanche o je peux tre avec ma copine si on veut faire les boutiques ou mme les courses, c'est pas possible, pourquoi? Parce que c'est dimanche...Ah ouais mais le samedi elle bossait donc on pouvait pas le faire non plus et la semaine c'est moi qui bosse. 
Donc voil dans une vie bien rang de couple travaillant tous les deux en bureaux, on a tous les mmes horaires, on a tout le temps le samedi/dimanche en commun. 

En faite l'explication de la vie de famille, c'est presque goste: "Ah ouais mais moi si y a le travail plus souple, je risque d'tre moins souvent en famille". Oui, moi c'est l'inverse, si je pouvais faire le dimanche ce que font les autres en couple/famille font le samedi, a m'arrangerait bien. 
Avec une plus grande souplesse sur le dimanche, le jour de 'famille' pourrait se dcaler. Au lieu d'tre dimanche, de temps en temps a serait le mardi ou le mercredi. 
Et les enfants? Parce que vous pensez franchement qu'un gosse prfre avoir Papa/Maman pour lui le dimanche? Je pense qu'ils seraient tout aussi content de faire une journe "papa" le dimanche et que Maman puisse venir le chercher  la sortie de l'cole le lundi pour aller  la piscine ou je ne sais quoi plutt que d'aller chez la nourrice.

En plus, les gens veulent aller dans les boutiques le dimanche. J'habite  la frontire belge, et les belges de la frontire sont ouvert et blind de monde le dimanche. L, c'est clairement du CA qui part en Belgique plutt qu'en France. 

Les employs auront pas le choix, le mchant patronna va les forcer  travailler le dimanche? Les patrons sont pas idiot, avant de forcer quelqu'un tu prends les volontaires et si t'en a pas assez tu en force quelques uns. Et de toute faon, celui qui auras t forc sera libre un autre jour dans la semaine, je vois pas le problme. 

Pour en revenir sur les boulangerie, une boulangerie le dimanche sert principalement de ptisserie. Bien sr que ton pain tu peux le garder quelques jours, mais ton croissant et tes ptisseries? a doit tre frais! _(aprs si tu veux bien manger des ptisseries pas frache, c'est que tu t'attache pas plus que a  la qualit de la nourriture)_ 

Un jour c'est un jour. Aprs on peut dire que par tradition et pour viter les drives, les dimanches doit tre mieux pay pour viter de faire travailler les gens le dimanche sans raison. _(mais  la limite en souvenir de nos racines chrtiennes et pour viter que les gens qui travaillent dj le dimanche voit leur salaire baisser.)_

----------


## ManusDei

> Mais, est-ce qu'on a *besoin* d'aller au resto ? au cin ? dans un parc d'attractions ?  C'est tout le problme de la question du travail du dimanche.


Besoin, oui et non. On a besoin de loisirs, et a rentre dedans.




> Resto/Cin/Muse/Parc d'attraction/... si je ne me trompe pas ce sont des loisirs et a revient au bricolage et au jardinage, non ?


Non, car tu n'as besoin de personnel dans le magasin que pour acheter les outils.

Le bricolage et le jardinage, c'est "achetez maintenant consommez plus tard (chez vous)", le resto/cin/muse/parc d'attraction c'est "achetez maintenant consommez de suite (sur place)" parce qu'il est impossible de faire autrement.

----------


## GPPro

> Vie de famille? Le dimanche? Vous vous positionn vraiment dans vos cas. Ma copine est infirmire, elle bosse souvent le samedi/dimanche. D'ailleurs les repas de famille le dimanche de son ct c'est compliqu _(Boulangerie, mdicale et gendarmerie. )_
> 
> Franchement des familles qui passent leurs dimanches ensemble a existe encore? [/I]


Bonne base de discussion a, prendre son petit cas et gnraliser  outrance...

----------


## clairetj

> Non, car tu n'as besoin de personnel dans le magasin que pour acheter les outils.
> 
> Le bricolage et le jardinage, c'est "achetez maintenant consommez plus tard (chez vous)", le resto/cin/muse/parc d'attraction c'est "achetez maintenant consommez de suite (sur place)" parce qu'il est impossible de faire autrement.


Partant de ce principe l, ne faudrait-il pas interdire la livraison  domicile de nourriture le dimanche ???

----------


## Kearz

> Bonne base de discussion a, prendre son petit cas et gnraliser  outrance...


Ben depuis le dbut on a des gens qui prennent leur cas pour gnralis. Oui, nous on bosse dans les bureaux du lundi au vendredi. Et en plus on bosse qu'avec des gens qui ont les mmes horaires. 

C'est tellement simple d'ignorer le reste. Si je prends ma famille + celle de ma copine, une personne sur deux bosse dj le dimanche. 
Bosser le dimanche, on connait pas a dans notre branche. Je pense qu'on se positionne pas assez dans le cas de ceux qui bossent le dimanche. 

Je pense que le nombre de travailleur rgulier ou occasionnel le dimanche est plus grand qu'on ne le pense. Tape "nombre de travailleurs dimanche" sur Google, il y a beaucoup d'article qui montre qu'un tier des personnes bossent dj le dimanche.. 
Donc mon "petit" cas, est-il si rare?

----------


## ManusDei

> Partant de ce principe l, ne faudrait-il pas interdire la livraison  domicile de nourriture le dimanche ???


Si c'est ton repas de midi,  mon sens a rentre dans le mme cas que le restaurant (c'est  manger de suite). Si c'est pour livrer tes courses de la semaine...

J'ai fait un peu plus gnrique dans mon post du dessus car les outils de jardinage et le muse a ne se mange pas  ::): 




> Je pense que le nombre de travailleur rgulier ou occasionnel le dimanche est plus grand qu'on ne le pense. Tape "nombre de travailleurs dimanche" sur Google, il y a beaucoup d'article qui montre qu'un tier des personnes bossent dj le dimanche.. 
> Donc mon "petit" cas, est-il si rare?


Non, il n'est pas rare, il est beaucoup trop frquent, si tu veux mon avis. Toi tu dis "c'est dj le cas de plein de gens, a change pas grand chose de gnraliser  tout le monde", l o nous on dit "y a dj beaucoup trop de monde qui bosse le dimanche, il ne faudrait pas en rajouter mais en enlever car on en a rajout plein qui n'auraient jamais d tre l".

----------


## deuche

Je pense qu'il y a un manque de distinction entre services issu d'un rel besoin de la population quant  l'ouverture du dimanche sur certains secteurs et le fait qu'on veuille, pour des raisons politique gnraliser et tendre l'ouverture du dimanche  d'autres secteurs d'activit.

Qui est demandeur  la base de l'ouverture du dimanche ?
Est-ce la population ?

Je serai curieux de savoir le rsultat d'un rfrendum  ce sujet.
On peut en ouvrir un sur ce forum ?

----------


## ManusDei

Tiens, a me fait penser que pendant qu'on discute de l'opportunit d'ouvrir plein de choses le dimanche, on ne parle pas de fermer tout plein de choses.

----------


## Invit

> Mais le magasin de bricolage est tout autant innaccessible aux horaires de travail "classique" de 8h-18h..


Ah bon ? Tu bosses 6 jours sur 7 ?
Et puis des magasins qui ferment  18h, j'en connais pas beaucoup. Idem entre midi et deux. Et si tu es parisien comme moi, c'est deux fois plus de la mauvaise foi  :;): 
Dans la plupart des zones commerciales, tu peux aller chez Ikea jusqu' 21h-22h, idem pour les supermarchs, et c'est pas qu' Paris.




> Franchement, le peu de dimanche o je peux tre avec ma copine si on veut faire les boutiques ou mme les courses, c'est pas possible, pourquoi?


Vous grez votre vie comme vous voulez, mais pourquoi attendre d'avoir un jour de repos en commun pour faire les courses (ce qui est quand mme une corve) ?
Un des rares avantages de bosser le dimanche, c'est de pouvoir aller dans les magasins les jours o il y a moins de monde.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Bon, le problme c'est que les gens n'ont pas de sous


Je ne vois pas trop le rapport. 
A par que ceux qui bossent dans ces socits auront peut tre plus d'heure du coup.



> Le deuxime cas est plus compliqu, puisqu'on voit que se pose la question du besoin. Pour que a soit intressant, il faut que l'ouverture le dimanche entrane une affluence. a voudrait dire qu'actuellement il n'y aurait pas assez de magasins ouverts le dimanche pour tout ces pauvres petits consommateurs ?
> Et que, partant de ce triste constat, le pauvre petit consommateur dciderait de ne rien acheter du tout plutt que de reporter son achat sur un des 6 autres jours d'ouverture ? (o le magasin est dj ouvert jusqu' 20h, 21h, 22h pour certains)
> Tout a pour dire que si le gteau n'augmente pas, a sert  rien de se mettre dessus.


L'affluence du samedi prouve que les gens n'y vont pas tant que ca le soir. aprs le travail, en gnral, je veux voir mon gamin, voir le garder parce qu'il dort. Pas aller faire des courses.



> pmithrandir nous sort de son chapeau qu' CA gal l'entreprise dpensera moins. Je veux bien, mais a veut dire que les dpenses supplmentaires lies aux heures sup' et aux embauches seraient compenses par : 
> - moins de turn-over
> - surface moins grande
> - moins de contrats courts
> 
> Ok pour les contrats courts, a cote des sous. Par contre je ne vois pas pourquoi cette mesure entranerait la diminution des contrats courts. Au contraire, je pense que les entreprises, n'tant pas sres que l'ouverture le dimanche soit une bonne affaire, vont justement embaucher pas mal en CDD pour tester le truc. Ou juste proposer des heures sup'  leurs employs, donc dpense supplmentaire et pas conomie.


Tu peux voir les grandes surfaces comme des mchants,  par une base de salari a plein temps relativement petite, la majorit des employs sont des gens en contrat partiel de 20-25 heures. Donc la principale cause de dpart est la dmission.



> Surface moins grande. Euh oui, si le commerce est locataire a fait un loyer plus bas. Sauf qu'il faut d'abord payer le dmnagement. Changer de locaux c'est changer d'emplacement, donc de clientle... Pas sr que beaucoup s'y risquent.


Avoir moins besoin de surface, c'est plusieurs avantages : 
 - annuler un agrandissement
 - augmenter son stock
 - mettre en place un autre service sur la mme surface(drive par exemple)
 - sous louer une partie de son espace
 - agrandir ses rayons, amliorer l'exprience client. (certains supermarch sont vraiment tass pour diverses raisons)




> Moins de turn-over. a par contre c'est n'importe quoi. a voudrait dire que les entreprises seraient actuellement dbiles de faire du turn-over parce que cette pratique fait perdre de l'argent et qu'elles ne s'en seraient pas rendues compte.
> Les entreprises font du turn-over parce qu'elles y gagnent, c'est tout. Le turn-over permet de maintenir les gens  un salaire plus bas. Elles paient moins de charges sur les bas salaires, et a ne va pas aller en s'arrangeant si on exonre le SMIC. Les entreprises auront donc tout  gagner de maintenir les salaris au bas de l'chelle et de se dbarrasser de deux qui auraient des prtentions carriristes.
> Et l'excuse du cot de la formation ou du recrutement ne tient pas trop. On est sur des postes o il y a des masses de candidats. Quand tu prend sune caissire qui n'a jamais travaill je veux bien, mais quand tu prends chez Carrefour une caissire qui arrive de chez Auchan, ou chez Leroy Merlin quelqu'un qui vient de chez Bricoman, la formation doit aller assez vite.


Les entreprises subissent le turn over. C'est une charge constante de formation, d'erreur et de recrutement.
Si tu payes ta caissire le smic avec ou sans exprience, les journes ou tu as un dbutant, il te coute plus cher.
Tes RH sont pays au prix fort.

Mme si le temps de formation est bas, ca reste une perte. 

En offrant plus de contrat a temps complet, ce qui reste ultra rare aujourd'hui par manque de besoin, ils pourront galement aider certaines personnes a vivre de ce mtier, chose difficile aujourd'hui.


EDIT : une chose importante, vous prtendez savoir mieux que l'entreprise si elle a besoin d'ouvrir le dimanche ou pas. Pourriez-vous un instant imaginer que votre avis n'a aucune importance dans ce cas la ? C'est bien l'entreprise qui doit, et elle seule, dcider de ce qui est bon pour elle. Si elle demande a ouvrir, c'est qu'elle a fait ses calculs. Aucun d'entre nous ne peut prendre cette dcision a par les dirigeants.

----------


## GPPro

> Je pense qu'il y a un manque de distinction entre services issu d'un rel besoin de la population quant  l'ouverture du dimanche sur certains secteurs et le fait qu'on veuille, pour des raisons politique gnraliser et tendre l'ouverture du dimanche  d'autres secteurs d'activit.
> 
> Qui est demandeur  la base de l'ouverture du dimanche ?
> Est-ce la population ?
> 
> Je serai curieux de savoir le rsultat d'un rfrendum  ce sujet.
> On peut en ouvrir un sur ce forum ?


Y'avait eu un sondage l dessus. Le rsultat tait 80% pour l'ouverture le dimanche et 20% pour bosser le dimanche. Je caricature un peu mais ce sont les ordres de grandeur. Surprenant non ?

----------


## Kearz

> Tiens, a me fait penser que pendant qu'on discute de l'opportunit d'ouvrir plein de choses le dimanche, on ne parle pas de fermer tout plein de choses.


C'est pas une question de le vouloir ou non. 
Est-ce tu peux fermer:
-> Les postes de police/gendarmerie/militaire? Non, c'est trop dangereux.
-> Les hopitaux/structure de soin? Non _(a pourrait rsoudre le problme du cot des retraites et une partie du chmage mais niveau condition humaine j'ai des doutes)_ 
-> Les boulangerie? Oui mais tu le grignote une grosse partie de CA. Comme je l'ai dit la Boulangerie fait une grosse partie de son chiffre sur les ptisserie du dimanche. Du coup, tu fais ferm boutique  de nombreuse boulangerie et tu crs une crise dans le secteur de la Boulangerie. (qui est dj un peu en crise avec les chaines type Paul)
-> Cinma? Oui mais idem, c'est l'une des plus grosses journe. 
-> Restaurant/Bar? Oui mais idem. 
-> Sport/Culture? Oui mais j'ai des doutes sur la finale de rolland garros un mardi et le muse visit en semaine. 
-> Usine? Oui sur certaine. Non sur d'autre, quand il faut 24h pour coup et redmarrer la chane c'est pas possible. 
-> Magasin de bricolage? L, je pense que oui. Si t'as besoin d'un marteau tu peux l'acheter le samedi. 
-> Petit suprette? Beeeenn oui et non. Elles sont plus cher et vive beaucoup du "je viens acheter a pour dpanner". 
-> Grand magasin de la capitale? Oui, a peut fermer pour les Parisiens voir pour les touristes l pour la semaine. Par contre moi si je veux faire une vire  Paris pour le week-end, le temps d'arriver  Paris le samedi est dj bien entam donc c'est limite.. 


Donc franchement, on pourrait passer de 30% des travailleurs  quoi? 28%? Donc c'est impossible de le rendre marginal.. 
Alors que si on montait  50% peut-tre qu'on pourrait rendre les habitudes un peu plus diffrente:
-> plus d'activit en semaine pour ceux qui bosse le dimanche, a ferait vivre un peu les commerces en semaine. 
-> Et pour ce qui bosse pas le dimanche, plus de choix que : cinma/parc/zoo/muse. 

Moi je suis demandeur de consomm un peu le dimanche:
- coiffeur (pas le temps en semaine, blind le samedi, donc soit j'attends et donc dpense moins souvent chez le coiffeur, soit je demande  quelqu'un de le faire  l'arrache avec une tondeuse.)
- magasin (pas le temps en semaine, j'aime pas tre entour de 50000 clients, donc je fais pas et j'achte pas. Du coup aucun achat "plaisir" en fringue, juste le ncessaire quand j'ai plus le choix.)
- Course (si j'ai pas le temps, je passe par le drive la semaine. Alors que le dimanche je pourrais le faire un supermarch. Et franchement le drive a profite aux employeurs ou aux employs?)
_(Aprs ce qui me manque c'est des moments o y a moins de monde dans les magasins. Donc je veux bien bosser le dimanche et avoir mon lundi libre par exemple. Je veux pas forcement que a soit les autres qui bosse le dimanche pour mon petit plaisir.)_



Edit:



> Vous grez votre vie comme vous voulez, mais pourquoi attendre d'avoir un jour de repos en commun pour faire les courses (ce qui est quand mme une corve) ?


C'est ce que je fais, en rentrant du boulot le soir mais du coup on peut pas le faire  deux (c'est plus agrable de faire c'est course tranquillement  deux pour choisir ce qu'on prend). 
Si on peut pas se caler sur le dimanche, c'est pas pour autant que peut se caler sur la semaine. L'effet horaire bureau vs horaire post.

----------


## Marco46

> Vie de famille? Le dimanche? Vous vous positionn vraiment dans vos cas. Ma copine est infirmire, elle bosse souvent le samedi/dimanche. D'ailleurs les repas de famille le dimanche de son ct c'est compliqu _(Boulangerie, mdicale et gendarmerie. )_


C'est l'hpital qui se fout de la charit ! L'intgralit de ton post est conditionn par ta situation particulire !




> Franchement des familles qui passent leurs dimanches ensemble a existe encore?


C'est pas parce que dans la tienne les situations professionnelles empchent a que a n'existe pas dans les autres. C'est trs banal.




> Alors pour des questions de CA et/ou de productivit le dimanche on ne peut pas fermer: restaurant, bar, boulangerie, usine, cinma, transport en commun, services de gendarmerie/police, ...


D'o les exceptions dans le code du travail ...




> Pourquoi on pourrait pas ouvrir plus dans ce cas? Franchement, le peu de dimanche o je peux tre avec ma copine si on veut faire les boutiques ou mme les courses, c'est pas possible, pourquoi? Parce que c'est dimanche...Ah ouais mais le samedi elle bossait donc on pouvait pas le faire non plus et la semaine c'est moi qui bosse. 
> Donc voil dans une vie bien rang de couple travaillant tous les deux en bureaux, on a tous les mmes horaires, on a tout le temps le samedi/dimanche en commun.


Oui oui oui donc c'est toi qui voudrait que la France entire s'adapte  ta situation trs particulire.




> En faite l'explication de la vie de famille, c'est presque goste: "Ah ouais mais moi si y a le travail plus souple, je risque d'tre moins souvent en famille". Oui, moi c'est l'inverse, si je pouvais faire le dimanche ce que font les autres en couple/famille font le samedi, a m'arrangerait bien.


La loi de la majorit. La majorit ne travaille pas le dimanche, et elle voudrait bien pouvoir continuer comme a. Tu es en minorit, adaptes-toi.




> Avec une plus grande souplesse sur le dimanche, le jour de 'famille' pourrait se dcaler. Au lieu d'tre dimanche, de temps en temps a serait le mardi ou le mercredi. 
> Et les enfants? Parce que vous pensez franchement qu'un gosse prfre avoir Papa/Maman pour lui le dimanche? Je pense qu'ils seraient tout aussi content de faire une journe "papa" le dimanche et que Maman puisse venir le chercher  la sortie de l'cole le lundi pour aller  la piscine ou je ne sais quoi plutt que d'aller chez la nourrice.


Ben tiens mais bien sr, de temps en temps tu vas aller voir l'instituteurs de tes gosses et tu vas leur dire, bon ben demain pour mon gosse c'est dimanche. Ou pareil avec ton patron pour te caler avec les gardes de ta copine. 

Nan mais vraiment n'importe quoi  ::roll:: 




> En plus, les gens veulent aller dans les boutiques le dimanche. J'habite  la frontire belge, et les belges de la frontire sont ouvert et blind de monde le dimanche. L, c'est clairement du CA qui part en Belgique plutt qu'en France.


Cette question a dj t traite, le pouvoir d'achat des gens n'est pas extensible parce qu'on va bosser le dimanche.




> Les employs auront pas le choix, le mchant patronna va les forcer  travailler le dimanche? Les patrons sont pas idiot, avant de forcer quelqu'un tu prends les volontaires et si t'en a pas assez tu en force quelques uns. Et de toute faon, celui qui auras t forc sera libre un autre jour dans la semaine, je vois pas le problme.


Le volontariat en entreprise *a n'existe pas*. Tu es le subordonn de ton employeur.




> Un jour c'est un jour. Aprs on peut dire que par tradition et pour viter les drives, les dimanches doit tre mieux pay pour viter de faire travailler les gens le dimanche sans raison. _(mais  la limite en souvenir de nos racines chrtiennes et pour viter que les gens qui travaillent dj le dimanche voit leur salaire baisser.)_


Le fait que ce soit le mme jour pour la majorit de la population favorise la vie de la communaut (familiale, associative, de la ville, etc ...)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour en revenir sur les boulangerie, une boulangerie le dimanche sert principalement de ptisserie. Bien sr que ton pain tu peux le garder quelques jours, mais ton croissant et tes ptisseries? a doit tre frais! _(aprs si tu veux bien manger des ptisseries pas frache, c'est que tu t'attache pas plus que a  la qualit de la nourriture)_


lol, oui, je m'attache  la qualit de la nourriture, c'est pour cela que je prfre les ptisseries faites maison  :8-): 
Et les croissants, c'est de la boulangerie, pas de la ptisserie !  :;): 

Mais, je te rejoins. J'ai pris l'exemple de la boulangerie parce qu'il est simple et vident pour tous.





> Besoin, oui et non. On a besoin de loisirs, et a rentre dedans.
> 
> 
> Non, car tu n'as besoin de personnel dans le magasin que pour acheter les outils.
> 
> Le bricolage et le jardinage, c'est "achetez maintenant consommez plus tard (chez vous)", le resto/cin/muse/parc d'attraction c'est "achetez maintenant consommez de suite (sur place)" parce qu'il est impossible de faire autrement.


Mais, j'ai besoin de vis pour consommer ds que je rentre du magasin, moi ! 
Et puis, le cin/muse/resto/parce d'attractions/... , c'est ouvert aussi le lundi, mardi, mercredi, jeudi, vendredi et samedi, non ? Alors pourquoi attendre le dimanche ?




> Non, il n'est pas rare, il est beaucoup trop frquent, si tu veux mon avis. Toi tu dis "c'est dj le cas de plein de gens, a change pas grand chose de gnraliser  tout le monde", l o nous on dit "y a dj beaucoup trop de monde qui bosse le dimanche, il ne faudrait pas en rajouter mais en enlever car on en a rajout plein qui n'auraient jamais d tre l".


Traduction : "Il ne faut garder que ceux dont j'ai besoin. Faut pas dconner !  Non, mais, qu'est-ce que j'en ai  faire de ces gens qui bossent dj le dimanche. Non, ce que je veux, c'est tre sr de ne jamais devoir bosser le dimanche. Faudrait pas que dconner.

----------


## Kearz

> C'est pas parce que dans la tienne les situations professionnelles empchent a que a n'existe pas dans les autres. C'est trs banal.


C'est trs banal o? En IdF ou 80% des gens bossent dans les bureaux? Ou en France? 
Comme dit plus haut c'est 30% des travailleurs qui bossent le dimanche. Donc en moyenne dans le couple de travailleur a doit toucher un peu plus d'un couple sur deux. (enfin y a des couples full travailleur le dimanche, donc c'est peut tre juste couple sur deux)
Si on suit cette logique c'est une famille sur deux. (avec parents travailleurs mais bon le travail le dimanche ou non pour les chmeur c'est un peu un autre sujet)

Donc mon cas particulier touche beaucoup, beaucoup de monde. 
C'est quand mme fou que les gens n'imagine pas ne plus pouvoir aller au cinma/restaurant le dimanche par contre sont contre le fait du faire du shopping ou des courses le dimanche. En gros c'est comme si on avait des loisirs "du dimanche". 
Aller au cinma c'est un loisir du dimanche, faire du shopping c'est un loisir du samedi, faire les courses c'est la corve du samedi. 




> Ben tiens mais bien sr, de temps en temps tu vas aller voir l'instituteurs de tes gosses et tu vas leur dire, bon ben demain pour mon gosse c'est dimanche. Ou pareil avec ton patron pour te caler avec les gardes de ta copine. 
> 
> Nan mais vraiment n'importe quoi


Je parlais d'aller chercher son gosse APRES l'cole. C'est quoi les horaires maintenant, 16h30? De 16h30 jusqu'au soir a te laisse encore pas mal de temps pour t'occuper de ton gosse.

----------


## ManusDei

> C'est pas une question de le vouloir ou non. 
> Est-ce tu peux fermer:
> -> Les postes de police/gendarmerie/militaire? Non, c'est trop dangereux.
> -> Les hopitaux/structure de soin? Non _(a pourrait rsoudre le problme du cot des retraites et une partie du chmage mais niveau condition humaine j'ai des doutes)_ 
> -> Les boulangerie? Oui mais tu le grignote une grosse partie de CA. Comme je l'ai dit la Boulangerie fait une grosse partie de son chiffre sur les ptisserie du dimanche. Du coup, tu fais ferm boutique  de nombreuse boulangerie et tu crs une crise dans le secteur de la Boulangerie. (qui est dj un peu en crise avec les chaines type Paul)
> -> Cinma? Oui mais idem, c'est l'une des plus grosses journe. 
> -> Restaurant/Bar? Oui mais idem. 
> -> Sport/Culture? Oui mais j'ai des doutes sur la finale de rolland garros un mardi et le muse visit en semaine. 
> -> Usine? Oui sur certaine. Non sur d'autre, quand il faut 24h pour coup et redmarrer la chane c'est pas possible. 
> ...


Pour les services publics, le dimanche (et le samedi), c'est une prsence restreinte, on gre les urgences uniquement.
Usines, tu en as peu qui tournent 7/7 (et d'autres qui tournent au ralenti le dimanche).
Cinma, restaurant, culture, j'ai dj mis que a pouvait difficilement tre enlev, ne soit pas de mauvaise foi.
Suprette ? Y a suprette et suprette. En durcissant les autorisations d'ouverture, tu peux arrter avec les tudiants pays le SMIC (avec les heures sup non comptes), et favoriser le petit patron, qui dcide seul de ses horaires au lieu d'en imposer aux autres.

Donc de 30% on passerait  beaucoup moins, et surtout, pour le plus grand nombre le travail le dimanche serait occasionnel et non rgulier.

@Jon Shannow : genre tu utilises ta perceuse uniquement aprs l'avoir achete, et tu es incapable de prvoir pour l'acheter un peu avant. Et pour les planches, tu dois absolument les utiliser le jour mme, dans l'heure, car sinon elles deviennent inutilisables.
Les muses et autres n'ont pas forcment les mmes horaires en semaine, et comme mis plus haut, a n'est absolument pas comparable comme type de travail.
Ce que je dis, c'est qu'il faut garder uniquement ce qui est absolument ncessaire, et pas "ce qui m'arrange" (a m'arrangerait d'aller faire mes courses le dimanche, d'aller  la banque, et pourtant je suis contre).

----------


## ManusDei

> C'est trs banal o? En IdF ou 80% des gens bossent dans les bureaux? Ou en France? 
> Comme dit plus haut c'est 30% des travailleurs qui bossent le dimanche.


Au moins une fois dans l'anne. C'est  dire pas tous les dimanches. Et donc mme si a touche beaucoup de gens, c'est pas 4 dimanches par mois.




> C'est quand mme fou que les gens n'imagine pas ne plus pouvoir aller au cinma/restaurant le dimanche par contre sont contre le fait du faire du shopping ou des courses le dimanche. En gros c'est comme si on avait des loisirs "du dimanche". 
> Aller au cinma c'est un loisir du dimanche, faire du shopping c'est un loisir du samedi, faire les courses c'est la corve du samedi.


C'est fou les gens qui ne font pas la diffrence entre le superflu, les loisirs et les besoins vitaux. Une consquence du libralisme  outrance, diraient certains.

Edit : c'est pourtant expliqu plus haut, les achats ncessaires seront reports  un autre moment, parce qu'on a besoin de les faire (comme faire les courses). Ferme le cinma le dimanche, c'est une perte sche avec peu de reports sur les autres jours. Idem pour les restaurants. Ferme le supermarch, les gens auront toujours besoin de manger, donc feront leur courses  un autre moment.

----------


## Invit

J'ajouterai que pour certaines professions (hpitaux, police, mdias, spectacle...) le travail le dimanche est inhrent  la profession. Quand tu te lances dans ce mtier, tu sais  quoi t'attendre. De plus ce ne sont pas vraiment des mtiers alimentaires, donc c'est pas la pauvre petite caissire qui n'a pas le choix.
Au passage pour les hpitaux et la police, c'est loin d'tre la pleine activit le dimanche. Ma copine a t hospitalise rcemment, le dimanche y avait mme pas un mdecin dans le service. Merci d'avoir des problmes de sant importants les autres jours. Infirmires et aides soignant moins nombreux galement.

Donc on voit bien que mme pour ceux qui travaillent le dimanche, ce n'est pas vraiment un jour comme les autres, qu'on cherche  l'viter le plus possible, et ce mme dans les secteurs vitaux comme la sant.




> C'est ce que je fais, en rentrant du boulot le soir mais du coup on peut pas le faire  deux (c'est plus agrable de faire c'est course tranquillement  deux pour choisir ce qu'on prend).


Ah ok. Chez nous aucun des deux ne trouve que faire les courses peut tre agrable, quelles que soient les conditions. Donc c'est un seul qui s'y colle, en se tenant  une liste. Je te conseille le samedi entre midi et deux, c'est pli en 1h grand max. Pendant ce temps l'autre finit les corves de la maison, on gagne tous les deux du temps. On multi-threade quoi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Kearz

> C'est fou les gens qui ne font pas la diffrence entre le superflu, les loisirs et les besoins vitaux. Une consquence du libralisme  outrance, diraient certains.


Je serai d'accord avec toi si le dimanche tait un jour spcial. 
Cependant je pense pas que le dimanche ait plus de valeur qu'un autre jour. Ce n'est pas la fte de travail ou je ne sais quoi le dimanche. 

Il avait son importance uniquement dans le cadre religieux, c'est un peu un vestige.
Dimanche ou un autre jour, l'important c'est le repos/les loisirs. On parlerait de remettre en question les repos hebdomadaires, je serais contre. L on parle de les dplacer pour une partie de la population. 

Le loisir d'une personne est le superflu d'une autre et vice versa. 
En gros soit tu attaches le dimanche au besoin vitaux, soit tu l'attache  tous. Tu peux pas dire "toi t'es un loisir", "toi t'es superflu" comme a, sans justification. Y a dj tant d'exception, les matchs de foot (le sport en gnral) c'est bien le samedi et le dimanche, ben foutons tous le samedi dans ce cas.


EDIT:



> Je te conseille le samedi entre midi et deux, c'est pli en 1h grand max. Pendant ce temps l'autre finit les corves de la maison, on gagne tous les deux du temps. On multi-threade quoi


 ::D:  vu comme a tu m'as donn une excuse pour ne plus faire le mnage. ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

En fait on arrive pas  s'entendre parce qu'une partie considre que les commerces et les services marchants sont des loisirs.

----------


## r0d

J'ai une solution simple  ce problme pineux: 
On ouvre, dans chaque quartier, une salle communale. Tous les dimanches, on y organise des dbats suivit de votes. Ainsi donc, le dimanche, interdit de travailler (mme les oprateurs de centrales nuclaires et les urgentistes), et tout le monde fait de la politique. Et une amande pour les absents, et les travaux forcs en Core du Nord aprs 3 absences.
Ne me remerciez pas, c'est un plaisir.

----------


## ManusDei

> Il avait son importance uniquement dans le cadre religieux, c'est un peu un vestige.
> Dimanche ou un autre jour, l'important c'est le repos/les loisirs. On parlerait de remettre en question les repos hebdomadaires, je serais contre. L on parle de les dplacer pour une partie de la population.


C'est important aussi que a soit le mme jour pour le plus grand nombre, a facilite largement les dparts en week-end, les repas de famille, le temps pass en famille, les sorties, etc... Et le seul moyen d'y parvenir c'est de dfinir un jour commun au plus grand monde.

Donc il me semble que de base on doit dire non, et autoriser au cas par cas.
Pour le sport je suis absolument pas contre tout les matchs le samedi (d'ailleurs en dehors du foot et du rugby, beaucoup de sports ont leurs matchs en semaine).

Edit : Je prcise que je ne t'ai pas moins sur le post prcdent.

----------


## GPPro

> J'ai une solution simple  ce problme pineux: 
> On ouvre, dans chaque quartier, une salle communale. Tous les dimanches, on y organise des dbats suivit de votes. Ainsi donc, le dimanche, interdit de travailler (mme les oprateurs de centrales nuclaires et les urgentistes), et tout le monde fait de la politique. Et une amande pour les absents, et les travaux forcs en Core du Nord aprs 3 absences.
> Ne me remerciez pas, c'est un plaisir.


J'aime les amandes !  ::dehors::

----------


## Kearz

> C'est important aussi que a soit le mme jour pour le plus grand nombre, a facilite largement les dparts en week-end, les repas de famille, le temps pass en famille, les sorties, etc... Et le seul moyen d'y parvenir c'est de dfinir un jour commun au plus grand monde.


Ok, ben vu que le samedi est le deuxime jour le plus chm pour avoir deux jours de suite obligeons le:
dimanche chm ou vendredi chm. 
Comme a la probabilit d'avoir deux jours de suite et/ou des dates en commun est plus grande qu'un jour au hasard dans la semaine. Elle sera forcement rduite par rapport  aujourd'hui mais avec une solution de l'un ou l'autre il y a un grand nombre de personne ne travaillant pas le vendredi, samedi, dimanche donc y aura toujours moyen de s'arranger. (surtout que dans les taffs o on bosse le dimanche, souvent on s'arrange entre collgue "J'ai besoin de ce dimanche pour un repas de famille, on peut changer avec le suivant")   

Le problme de cette solution c'est les enfants, dans ce cas on leur colle leur demi journe de libre le vendredi aprs midi. 
On lisse un peu le job en fin de semaine.


edit:



> Edit : Je prcise que je ne t'ai pas moins sur le post prcdent.


Pas de soucis, de toute faon ce genre de dbat, un peu "politique" c'est toujours soumis  du plussage/moinssage abusif. Toute faon quand on donne ses opinions, il faut pas esprer faire la course aux points sur le forum. ;D
(Mon dieu si fleur en platic s'amus  poster ici, a serait un massacre.  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## pmithrandir

C'est pourtant le cas pour beaucoup... 

Aprs, la question porte surtout sur votre impossibilit a comprendre que certaines personnes veulent travailler le week end. D'autant plus si elles y gagnent plus.

Quand on a des enfants, on peut penser le contraire quand ils sont dans certains ages. Mais les personnes sans enfants, ca ne manque pas quand mme. Jeunes ou moins jeunes.
Plus haut on disait que seul 20% des gens envisagez de travailler le dimanche. Moi je vois 20% de gens qui sont disponible et qui suffirait surement amplement a couvrir les missions. Et si en plus la soupe est bonne, on en aurait peut tre plus.

Dans le mme ordre d'ide, l'autre jour j'tais avec un taxi vers 3-4h du mat. Dans la discussion, je lui ai demand si il travaillait parfois le jour etc... il m'a tout de suite dit que lui prfrait travailler la nuit, moins de monde, plus de revenus(car plus de km parcourus), route plus agrable, etc.. Le jour, c'est embouteillage 3h au moins, donc pas sympa.
Quand j'tais au canada, je travaillait de 16h a 23h. Tous les autres refusaient cet horaire, moi je lapprciais beaucoup. Au final, ils avaient souvent 10-12 heures par semaines, je faisais la navette entre 30 et 45 heures. Ce qui m'allait trs bien.

Je sais bien qu'il y aura des gens forc a un moment, mais dans l'ensemble, je pense qu'il y aura vraiment des volontaires que ca arrangera de travailler dans ces conditions. Rien que de pouvoir par exemple avoir 2 jours dans la semaine pour passer des entretiens en priode transitoire, ou pour avoir le temps d'aller faire des choses administratives, pour avoir son mercredi avec les enfants quand le conjoint les garde le week end, ...

----------


## ManusDei

En gros, tu proposes un week-end flottant, vendredi+samedi pour certains, samedi+dimanche pour d'autres, de manire  ce que tout le monde ait un jour commun quoi qu'il arrive ?

Perso je suis pas contre, mme si je pense qu'il serait culturellement plus simple de faire samedi+dimanche ou dimanche+lundi.

----------


## GPPro

> C'est pourtant le cas pour beaucoup... 
> 
> Aprs, la question porte surtout sur votre impossibilit a comprendre que certaines personnes veulent travailler le week end. D'autant plus si elles y gagnent plus.
> 
> Quand on a des enfants, on peut penser le contraire quand ils sont dans certains ages. Mais les personnes sans enfants, ca ne manque pas quand mme. Jeunes ou moins jeunes.
> Plus haut on disait que seul 20% des gens envisagez de travailler le dimanche. Moi je vois 20% de gens qui sont disponible et qui suffirait surement amplement a couvrir les missions. Et si en plus la soupe est bonne, on en aurait peut tre plus.
> 
> Dans le mme ordre d'ide, l'autre jour j'tais avec un taxi vers 3-4h du mat. Dans la discussion, je lui ai demand si il travaillait parfois le jour etc... il m'a tout de suite dit que lui prfrait travailler la nuit, moins de monde, plus de revenus(car plus de km parcourus), route plus agrable, etc.. Le jour, c'est embouteillage 3h au moins, donc pas sympa.
> Quand j'tais au canada, je travaillait de 16h a 23h. Tous les autres refusaient cet horaire, moi je lapprciais beaucoup. Au final, ils avaient souvent 10-12 heures par semaines, je faisais la navette entre 30 et 45 heures. Ce qui m'allait trs bien.
> ...


Si tu tiens absolument  bosser le dimanche, les possibilits existent, nul besoin de changer la loi pour tout le monde juste pour te satisfaire...

----------


## GPPro

> En gros, tu proposes un week-end flottant, vendredi+samedi pour certains, samedi+dimanche pour d'autres, de manire  ce que tout le monde ait un jour commun quoi qu'il arrive ?
> 
> Perso je suis pas contre, mme si je pense qu'il serait culturellement plus simple de faire samedi+dimanche ou dimanche+lundi.


JE suis contre. Je pense que lorsqu'on a des enfants y'a quand mme de grandes chances que l'on soit contre...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ce que je dis, c'est qu'il faut garder uniquement ce qui est absolument ncessaire, et pas "ce qui m'arrange"


Ce qui est ncessaire pour toi, ne l'est pas pour tous et vice et versa. 
Moi, je n'ai pas besoin de la boulangerie le dimanche (et franchement, je ne vois pas cela comme ncessaire, c'est  mettre avec les courses au supermarch).
Quant  la ncessit des Cin/Muse/Parcs d'attractions/... je ne la vois pas non plus. Autant, la police, les hpitaux, les pharmacies, les pompiers OK mais le reste je n'en vois pas la ncessit ! (Tient, a me fais penser que je ne suis jamais all dans un parc d'attraction...vais-je mourir docteur ? )

----------


## Kearz

> En gros, tu proposes un week-end flottant, vendredi+samedi pour certains, samedi+dimanche pour d'autres, de manire  ce que tout le monde ait un jour commun quoi qu'il arrive ?
> 
> Perso je suis pas contre, mme si je pense qu'il serait culturellement plus simple de faire samedi+dimanche ou dimanche+lundi.


Le problme c'est que l tu te retrouve l'existant puisqu'au final le commun c'est dimanche. 

La a serait un jour chaum le vendredi ou dimanche. Sans changement pour les samedi travaill mais on peut s'orient plutt vers du trois week end flottant:
- Samedi/dimanche 
- Vendredi/Samedi 
- Dimanche/Lundi

Du coup la probabilit d'avoir des jours en commun est plus grande qu'avec des jours pris au hasard dans la semaine ET en plus c'est deux jours conscutifs. Alors, c'est vrai tu limines le sacro-saint dimanche mais tu reste avec des jours fixes, donc les gens arriveront toujours  s'arranger pour leur repas de famille ou sortie familial.




> JE suis contre. Je pense que lorsqu'on a des enfants y'a quand mme de grandes chances que l'on soit contre...


Et quand j'tais plus jeune j'avais cours le samedi matin. Pourtant c'tait chm par mes parents. 
Alors que le mercredi j'avais pas cours et mes parents travaill. C'est plus ou moins la mme chose. 

Enfin les parents doivent avoir du temps avec leurs enfants. C'est pas pour autant qu'ils n'ont pas le droit d'tre entre eux.

----------


## Invit

> Plus haut on disait que seul 20% des gens envisagez de travailler le dimanche.


20% de gens qui sont d'accord pour travailler le dimanche.
30% qui travaillent effectivement le dimanche.

a veut dire qu'un tiers de ceux qui travaillent le dimanche prfreraient ne pas le faire.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> 20% de gens qui sont d'accord pour travailler le dimanche.
> 30% qui travaillent effectivement le dimanche.
> 
> a veut dire qu'un tiers de ceux qui travaillent le dimanche prfreraient ne pas le faire.


La nuit tous les chats sont gris
Les petits gris sont des escargots
La nuit les petits chats sont des escargots.

J'ai bon M. Gastiflex ?

----------


## Bousk

> JE suis contre. Je pense que lorsqu'on a des enfants y'a quand mme de grandes chances que l'on soit contre...





> Bonne base de discussion a, prendre son petit cas et gnraliser  outrance...


 ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> J'ai bon M. Gastiflex ?


Effectivement tous les gens qui sont d'accord pour travailler le dimanche ne le font pas forcment dj. 
Du coup a va encore plus dans mon sens puisque si les deux ensembles ne se recouvre pas exactement a veut dire que la part de ceux qui travaillent le dimanche et qui sont contre est encore plus grande  ::mrgreen::

----------


## r0d

Il ne serait effectivement pas tonnant que parmi les 20% qui sont pour le travail le dimanche, une bonne partie de travaille pas le dimanche.
Il ne serait pas non plus tonnant que les personnes qui ont rpondu  ce sondage n'aient pas compris la question de la mme faon.
Il ne serait pas non plus tonnant que les mthodes de collecte, en particulier l'chantillonnage, de ce sondage soient biaises.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Si tu tiens absolument  bosser le dimanche, les possibilits existent, nul besoin de changer la loi pour tout le monde juste pour te satisfaire...


gna gna gna....

Le but est de savoir si la loi actuelle est justifie, bonne et utile a quoi que ce soit.
Franchement vous etes dj aller dans un pays ou les gens travaillaient le dimanche ? 

Vous tes en train de fantasmer sur des effets destructeurs sur la famille, les enfants, la nation tout entire pour quelque chose de tout bonnement naturel dans beaucoup d'endroits.

Et ce n'est pas moins bien, c'est juste diffrent.

Quand a me dire que les roumains auraient un rapport  la famille moins important que les franais, ca serait juste risible, ils y sont bien plus attach, ce qui ne les empche pas de bosser quand il faut.
Un cot pragmatique sans doute a se dire que le patron doit mieux savoir que vous quand il a besoin que vous soyez l... et de pas remettre sa dcision en question alors qu'on ne comprend pas quelles sont toutes les contraintes.

----------


## GPPro

> Il ne serait effectivement pas tonnant que parmi les 20% qui sont pour le travail le dimanche, une bonne partie de travaille pas le dimanche.
> Il ne serait pas non plus tonnant que les personnes qui ont rpondu  ce sondage n'aient pas compris la question de la mme faon.
> Il ne serait pas non plus tonnant que les mthodes de collecte, en particulier l'chantillonnage, de ce sondage soient biaises.


Mais r0d, voyons, tu sais bien que les sondages refltent la ralit quand mme ? Non ? Mme pas un peu ???

----------


## r0d

> Mais r0d, voyons, tu sais bien que les sondages refltent la ralit quand mme ? Non ? Mme pas un peu ???


Nan en fait tu as raison, les sondages sont dignes de confiance. D'ailleurs, il y en a un qui vient de sortir qui est particulirement clairant: Une grande majorit de singes refuse toujours de croire que lHomme descend deux. Un vritable coup de tonnerre dans la communaut scientifique. La plateforme antispciste de EELV voque dj la scission, et les membres de l'association des fidles de Christine Boutin a dj commenc  rassembler les inventaires de "De l'origine des espces" afin de prparer le plus bel autodaf de la Vme. Dieudonn a fait savoir qu'il s'en fout compltement: les singes ne le soutiennent pas dans son combat quenellier.
Bon week-end tout le monde, tout ceci est trs srieux, notre avenir en dpend.
Salutations.

----------


## daniel.d

> ...
> Aprs, la question porte surtout sur votre impossibilit a comprendre que certaines personnes veulent travailler le week end. D'autant plus si elles y gagnent plus.
> ...


Je te parie que si ceux qui "veulent travailler le dimanche" gagnent le gros lot au loto ils arrtent de travailler le dimanche et peut tre mme les jours qui suivent jusqu'au samedi compris.

----------


## phili_b

> Le but est de savoir si la loi actuelle est justifie, bonne et utile a quoi que ce soit.


La question est de savoir si effectivement elle crera de l'emploi et du CA, ou alors si c'est seulement pour permettre un changement de jour d'achat. Autrement dit  mon avis a intresse beaucoup plus les acheteurs que les salaris.




> Quand a me dire que les roumains auraient un rapport  la famille moins important que les franais, ca serait juste risible, ils y sont bien plus attach, ce qui ne les empche pas de bosser quand il faut.


Pourquoi pas, mais je demande  voir que a ne dstructure pas les relations familiales.




> Un cot pragmatique sans doute a se dire que le patron doit mieux savoir que vous quand il a besoin que vous soyez l... et de pas remettre sa dcision en question alors qu'on ne comprend pas quelles sont toutes les contraintes.


A ce compte l, enlevons tout les congs, faisons travailler les gens jusqu' 22h partout etc... Si on doit travailler le dimanche a doit se faire  avec compensation et choix: mais si c'est gnralis il n'y aura plus ni compensation ni choix...sans pour autant que cela ait amlior ni l'conomie ni le pouvoir d'achat des gens.

----------


## souviron34

> Je te parie que si ceux qui "veulent travailler le dimanche" gagnent le gros lot au loto ils arrtent de travailler le dimanche et peut tre mme les jours qui suivent jusqu'au samedi compris.


 ::mouarf::   et je te parie que tous ceux qui ne veulent pas travailler le dimanche mais travaillent la semaine, si ils gagnaient au loto, ils arrtent de travailler la semaine  ::P: 

Ton argument est stupide, dsol de te le dire...

----------


## Captain_JS

> et je te parie que tous ceux qui ne veulent pas travailler le dimanche mais travaillent la semaine, si ils gagnaient au loto, ils arrtent de travailler la semaine 
> 
> Ton argument est stupide, dsol de te le dire...


Et pour aller encore plus loin je parie galement que ceux qui ne travaillent pas du tout, s'ils gagnaient au loto ils ne se mettraient pas  travailler  ::ptdr::

----------


## pmithrandir

> A ce compte l, enlevons tout les congs, faisons travailler les gens jusqu' 22h partout etc... Si on doit travailler le dimanche a doit se faire  avec compensation et choix: mais si c'est gnralis il n'y aura plus ni compensation ni choix...sans pour autant que cela ait amlior ni l'conomie ni le pouvoir d'achat des gens.


Tu sais que ton patron, si il suit la loi peut te donner comme horaire le plus lgalement du monde 16h 22h.
Ce n'est pas illgal et ca ne te donnera aucune indemnit supplmentaires.

Et pourtant il ne le en gnral fait pas, parce qu'il n'a pas de besoin, sauf cas spcifiques.
(l'immense majorit des gens font 9h 18h)

Le fait d'autoriser quelque chose en veut pas dire que les patrons le feront, juste qu'on leur laisse la possibilit de s'adapter  la demande.

En tout cas, j'en reste au fait que pour le moment, vous prfrez rester  la situation actuelle ou pour prendre l'exemple de la caissire, on a pas plus de 25 heures de travail a lui donner dans la semaine, qui galre avec son salaire insuffisant parce qu'il n y a pas de besoin.
Si on lisse sur 7 jours et non plus 6 le travail en gnral, ca augmente un peu l'affluence la semaine, ca la diminue le samedi, ca en cr le dimanche, bref, ca cr une masse de travail ncessaire bien plus linaire et donc plus adapt a des contrats stables avec 35 heures.

Encore 2 exemples perso... j'ai t maitre-majeur, forcement le week end parce que la semaine y a pas de clientle. 9h 18h le samedi et le dimanche. Ce qui ne m'a pas dstructur. J'avais une vie de couple, je sortais, etc...

Et hier je suis aller faire des courses toutes l'aprs midi. On devait juste regarder, on a dpenser presque 100.(fringues, bouffe, truc de bb, etc...) Et oui, il, pleuvait a Bucarest... et les magasins taient plein, comme il l'taient samedi j'en suis sur.

A ce propos, ici les surfaces des magasins dans les galeries commerciales sont bien plus petite (20-40m) qu'en France. On a beaucoup de magasin diffrents au lieu de quelques gros. Ne serait-ce pas une piste pour avoir plus d'emplois ?

----------


## deuche

> A ce propos, ici les surfaces des magasins dans les galeries commerciales sont bien plus petite (20-40m) qu'en France. On a beaucoup de magasin diffrents au lieu de quelques gros. Ne serait-ce pas une piste pour avoir plus d'emplois ?


Tout  fait, cela devrait mme tre un cheval de bataille pour l'emploi.

Pour crer de l'emploi il faut limiter les dpenses d'nergie.
Donc de fait en rduisant les surfaces tu vas rduire les tailles des camions qui vont te livrer, ce ne sont plus les fenwick qui vont mettre la marchandise en rayon mais un employ  la force de ses bras, il y aura une caisse par magasin, etc.

Tes produits seront peut tre plus cher, mais tous le monde aura un emploi.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> pour prendre l'exemple de la caissire, on a pas plus de 25 heures de travail a lui donner dans la semaine, qui galre avec son salaire insuffisant parce qu'il n y a pas de besoin.


Je voudrais rebondir sur ces contrats de caissire (et pas que de caissires, par ailleurs) ce sont gnralement des contrats de courtes dures mais surtout entrecoups de coupures assez longues, qui sont trs gnant pour les salaris mais qui permettent aux employeurs de faire ce qu'ils veulent avec les horaires. En priode de fort chmage, comme actuellement, ces contrats trouvent facilement preneur, mme si au final, les gens doivent rester 39/40 h sur leur lieu de travail, alors qu'ils ne sont rmunrs que 25, mais, avec les coupures ils perdent littralement du temps. Surtout que ces coupures sont faites pour empcher le salari de pouvoir trouver un job d'appoint (trop courtes - 3 fois 1 heure par exemple). 

Je pense qu'il serait pas mal, si on avait des syndicats dignes de ce nom, que les employeurs soient obligs de payer ( moiti ou au tiers) ces heures de coupure. Je suis sr qu'on reviendrait  des contrats plus viables pour les salaris, sans que a soit une gne importante pour les employeurs (surtout que c'est souvent dans la grande distribution qu'on trouve ce genre de contrat)

----------


## Zirak

> Il y a une liste des boulots autoriss le dimanche, sans compensation financire? Ca se base sur les conventions collectives?


Bien sr.

Plus jeune j'ai boss dans une patinoire, convention particulire pour tout ce qui touche au loisir/spectacle ou je ne sais plus quoi, au final, que ce soit dimanche, jour fri, le soir, ... t'as pas spcialement de bonus financier quand tu bosse (sauf vraiment de nuit il me semble), cela fait "partie" du travail en lui-mme d'avoir ces horaires dans ces branches l.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je pense qu'il serait pas mal, si on avait des syndicats dignes de ce nom, que les employeurs soient obligs de payer ( moiti ou au tiers) ces heures de coupure. Je suis sr qu'on reviendrait  des contrats plus viables pour les salaris, sans que a soit une gne importante pour les employeurs (surtout que c'est souvent dans la grande distribution qu'on trouve ce genre de contrat)


Ici, on voit vraiment une rponse intelligente.

En gros, il y a un problme, connu. Pourquoi ne pas profit de cette ngociation pour changer.

Tu me payes moiti prix mes heures (hors repas) si je suis arrt entre 2 shift, et moi j'accepte de venir le dimanche pour un salaire avec bonus.
C'est un peu le genre de deal qu'on imagine avec de bon syndicats... qui comprennent que c'est le patron qui dfinit son besoin en main d'oeuvre, et que la rponse n'est jamais non mais : discutons des conditions.

Si mon patron veut que je vienne a 4h du mat pour une mise a jour, je ne lui dit pas non, je lui demande les conditions(repos, salaire, etc...) ici c'est pareil.

----------


## Zirak

> Tout  fait, cela devrait mme tre un cheval de bataille pour l'emploi.
> 
> Pour crer de l'emploi il faut limiter les dpenses d'nergie.
> Donc de fait en rduisant les surfaces tu vas rduire les tailles des camions qui vont te livrer, ce ne sont plus les fenwick qui vont mettre la marchandise en rayon mais un employ  la force de ses bras, il y aura une caisse par magasin, etc.
> 
> Tes produits seront peut tre plus cher, mais tous le monde aura un emploi.


Tu vas rduire la taille des camions, mais augmenter leurs nombres (donc baisse de la dpense nergtique...)

Le chariot lvateur (Fenwick est une marque pas le nom du vhicule  ::):  ) se conduit tout seul sans employ ? Avoir 2 fois 1 caisse dans 2 magasins, ca fait plus d'emplois que 2 caisses dans 1 magasin ? Etc etc

Alors oui, tu auras peut-tre un poil de poste en plus car il va falloir doubler le personnel d'entretien (et encore que, moins de surface prend moins de temps, du coup au lieu de faire 1 magasin, tu en fais 2), ou autre, mais ce n'est pas cela qui va supprimer compltement le chmage...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Tu vas rduire la taille des camions, mais augmenter leurs nombres (donc baisse de la dpense nergtique...)
> 
> Le chariot lvateur (Fenwick est une marque pas le nom du vhicule  ) se conduit tout seul sans employ ? Avoir 2 fois 1 caisse dans 2 magasins, ca fait plus d'emplois que 2 caisses dans 1 magasin ? Etc etc
> 
> Alors oui, tu auras peut-tre un poil de poste en plus car il va falloir doubler le personnel d'entretien (et encore que, moins de surface prend moins de temps, du coup au lieu de faire 1 magasin, tu en fais 2), ou autre, mais ce n'est pas cela qui va supprimer compltement le chmage...


En fait, plus le magasin est grand, moins tu as besoin d'employs rapports au m.

Imagine un cas simple avec un grand magasin de vtements. Tu as besoin d'un vigile, une caissire et une personne a l'essayage. Si ton magasin est vide, tu paye 3 personnes pour 200m de surface.

Maintenant, tu mets 10 magasins de 20m. Tu auras au minimum 10 caissires polyvalentes qui rangeront et vrifieront les clients. Au mieux le vigile sera partag, au pire il sera individuel dans certaines marques un peu plus chres.


C'est bien pour cela que les grandes surfaces sont une connerie en terme d'emploi. Un emploi cr dans ces zones reprsnete souvent 4 ou 5 emplois dtruits dans des petits magasins.

----------


## ManusDei

> Tu me payes moiti prix mes heures (hors repas) si je suis arrt entre 2 shift, et moi j'accepte de venir le dimanche pour un salaire avec bonus.
> C'est un peu le genre de deal qu'on imagine avec de bon syndicats... qui comprennent que c'est le patron qui dfinit son besoin en main d'oeuvre, et que la rponse n'est jamais non mais : discutons des conditions.
> 
> Si mon patron veut que je vienne a 4h du mat pour une mise a jour, je ne lui dit pas non, je lui demande les conditions(repos, salaire, etc...) ici c'est pareil.


Les caissiers ne sont pas en position de ngocier quoi que ce soit. 
Parce qu'ils sont pays juste assez pour vivre (en fait un peu mieux que le RSA), et qu'ils sont trs facilement remplaables.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les caissiers ne sont pas en position de ngocier quoi que ce soit. 
> Parce qu'ils sont pays juste assez pour vivre (en fait un peu mieux que le RSA), et qu'ils sont trs facilement remplaables.


C'est pour cela que j'ai parl de lgifrer sur ce point, en mettant en cause les syndicats qui ne font rien sur un point tel que celui-ci, ou justement le combat serait plus utile. Mais je vois dj le problme, si les syndicats s'y mettent, y a plus de caissires dans 1 an !  ::ptdr::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Les caissiers ne sont pas en position de ngocier quoi que ce soit. 
> Parce qu'ils sont pays juste assez pour vivre (en fait un peu mieux que le RSA), et qu'ils sont trs facilement remplaables.


Si tous les caissiers de carrefour font grve, ils obtiennent vite ce qu'ils veulent. C'est dj arriv(2009 ??) et les supermarchs avaient rapidement pli.
Un agent de caisse brasse 10 fois son salaire dans une journe, donc ils sont indispensable.(a court terme)

Et la on parle bien de ngociation, avec syndicat et tout, et un changement lgislatif  la clef. Donc le gouvernement peut trs bien, ainsi que les dputs, protger des acteurs en situation de faiblesse dans la ngociation. 

mais bon, tout le monde a intrt a ce que les choses soient satisfaisante sur le long terme. Je doute que si la possibilit existait, les grandes surfaces ne mettaient pas plus de temps plein en place. (sachant que si ca existe, c'est aussi parce que l'tat subventionne les emplois en dessous d'un certains seuil, mme quand ils sont ultra nombreux dans une entreprise)

----------


## deuche

> Tu vas rduire la taille des camions, mais augmenter leurs nombres (donc baisse de la dpense nergtique...)
> 
> Le chariot lvateur (Fenwick est une marque pas le nom du vhicule  ) se conduit tout seul sans employ ? Avoir 2 fois 1 caisse dans 2 magasins, ca fait plus d'emplois que 2 caisses dans 1 magasin ? Etc etc
> 
> Alors oui, tu auras peut-tre un poil de poste en plus car il va falloir doubler le personnel d'entretien (et encore que, moins de surface prend moins de temps, du coup au lieu de faire 1 magasin, tu en fais 2), ou autre, mais ce n'est pas cela qui va supprimer compltement le chmage...


L'nergie est le cheval de bataille si je puis dire.
Avant les champs taient retourns avec un cheval et une charrue  une vitesse de 4km/h maxi pendant quelques heures, pour un seul sillon et avec un homme au pilotage.

Aujourd'hui tu as toujours un homme qui pilote, mais c'est un tracteur.
Le tracteur peut raliser 12 sillons simultanment  la vitesse de 8km/h (donnes relles mon beau pre vend des tracteurs)

Plus tu utilises de l'nergie extrieure  la force humaine, plus tu es productif et moins du as besoin de main d'uvre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> L'nergie est le cheval de bataille si je puis dire.
> Avant les champs taient retourns avec un cheval et une charrue  une vitesse de 4km/h maxi pendant quelques heures, pour un seul sillon et avec un homme au pilotage.
> 
> Aujourd'hui tu as toujours un homme qui pilote, mais c'est un tracteur.
> Le tracteur peut raliser 12 sillons simultanment  la vitesse de 8km/h (donnes relles mon beau pre vend des tracteurs)
> 
> Plus tu utilises de l'nergie extrieure  la force humaine, plus tu es productif et moins du as besoin de main d'uvre.


Heu ! Tu appelles le cheval "force humaine" ?  ::koi::

----------


## deuche

Je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire.
Un cheval c'est 736 watts, un homme bien entrain sur une grande priode est capable d'en dvelopper 200.

Un tracteur de 300cv reprsente l'nergie de plus de 1000 hommes.
Faut les nourrir, les vtir, les loger, les chauffer les hommes et a coutera toujours plus cher qu'un tracteur  entretenir.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire.


Dsol, j'ai mal compris ta phrase. Mea Culpa.

----------


## fcharton2

> Les caissiers ne sont pas en position de ngocier quoi que ce soit. Parce qu'ils sont pays juste assez pour vivre (en fait un peu mieux que le RSA), et qu'ils sont trs facilement remplaables.


C'est normalement  cela que servent les syndicats, non? Et c'est peut tre quelque chose sur lequel nos politiques pourraient se pencher, voire, auraient pu empcher (jusqu' preuve du contraire, ils font les lois, et la situation des caissires n'est pas une nouveaut). 

Le problme des caissires, c'est qu'il y a quelques annes, nos politiques, nos syndicats, nos mdias, revendiquaient cette flexibilit du travail, qui allait permettre  leurs enfants tudiants d'avoir des petits boulots (dont caissires), ou  eux d'ajuster leur temps de travail. 

On a donc vot des lois qui la rendent possible, et qui sont trs bien pour les jeunes cadres aux 4/5, les tudiants  temps partiel... mais moins bien pour les caissires et autres salaris non qualifis, qui non content d'avoir des conditions de travail moches ont en plus la concurrence de ceux qui ont "besoin" de ce travail pour se payer leurs vacances. Et comme les seconds votent mieux que les premiers, et prsentent mieux, aussi, et se foutent des conditions de travail, vu que pour eux c'est temporaire... 

Et le phnomne n'est pas limit aux caissires. La prcarisation de certaines professions, ce n'est pas seulement la faute des mchants patrons. 

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire.
> Un cheval c'est 736 watts, un homme bien entrain sur une grande priode est capable d'en dvelopper 200.
> 
> Un tracteur de 300cv reprsente l'nergie de plus de 1000 hommes.
> Faut les nourrir, les vtir, les loger, les chauffer les hommes et a coutera toujours plus cher qu'un tracteur  entretenir.


Tu prends comme hypothse que tu utilise ton tracteur a fond en permanence, ce qui n'est pas vrai du tout.
En plus, un tracteur coute trs cher, il faut de grandes surfaces pour le rentabiliser, ces surfaces doivent tre plate aussi, sans trop de relief(ruisseau par exemple).
Je sais qu'en roumanie le travail manuel est toujours fait, parce que l'on parle de petites parcelles et surtout de parcelles ou les tracteurs ne peuvent aller, a flanc de montagne par exemple.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et le phnomne n'est pas limit aux caissires. La prcarisation de certaines professions, ce n'est pas seulement la faute des mchants patrons.


Je ne dis pas que tu as entirement tort, mais il est assez marrant de voir comment toi et Pierre entrez l en opposition !  ::lol:: 

D'un cot tu nous dis que ce sont les lois qui sont ainsi faite, et les patrons ne font qu'utiliser les lois pour en tirer des avantages !
De l'autre Pierre essai de nous expliquer, que ce n'est pas parce qu'une loi permet quelques choses que les patrons vont en profiter ... 

 ::weird:: 

Ce que je pense, c'est que les patrons ont tendance a toujours essay de profiter un maximum de ce que les  limites des lois leur imposent, et que nos politiques, avec le jeu des amendements successifs ( Senat, Assemble Nationale) font des lois tellement alambiques qu' la fin, c'est un jeu d'enfants pour les patrons de les utiliser  leurs seuls avantages, et que, bien videmment, ils ne s'en privent pas. Au contraire mme, ils essaient encore et toujours d'obtenir d'avantage. Profitant en plus de la conjoncture actuelle qui leur est plus que favorable.

Et quand elle l'est moins, ils essaient de changer la donne...

----------


## pmithrandir

@jon, ce que j'ai dit, c'est que les lois taient la limite, et que les patrons allait jusqu la loi, si et seulement si ca les intressait.
Ce n'est pas parce que tu autorise le travail le dimanche que tous les commerces vont s'y mettre. Ce n'est pas parce que tu permets a tous les salaris de travailler jusqu 22h le soir sans bonus que les patrons le demandent. Ni qu'ils trouvent des candidats pour le faire quand ils cherchent.


Je dis galement que "non" est rarement une rponse valable. La plupart du temps, la bonne rponse c'est : tu payes combien, tu me donnes quoi en change.(repos par exemple). Aprs on dfinit un prix qui va aux deux parties, et la le patron prend sa dcision selon ces nouveaux critres.

----------


## deuche

> Tu prends comme hypothse que tu utilise ton tracteur a fond en permanence, ce qui n'est pas vrai du tout.
> En plus, un tracteur coute trs cher, il faut de grandes surfaces pour le rentabiliser, ces surfaces doivent tre plate aussi, sans trop de relief(ruisseau par exemple).
> Je sais qu'en roumanie le travail manuel est toujours fait, parce que l'on parle de petites parcelles et surtout de parcelles ou les tracteurs ne peuvent aller, a flanc de montagne par exemple.


Bien sur qu'on a pas un rapport de 1  1000. Au mieux on a un rapport de 1  50.
Disons qu'on puisse facilement imaginer un rapport de 1  20 avec l'apport du tracteur par rapport au cheval.
Ce qui est dj norme.

----------


## ManusDei

> @jon, ce que j'ai dit, c'est que les lois taient la limite, et que les patrons allait jusqu la loi, si et seulement si ca les intressait.
> Ce n'est pas parce que tu autorise le travail le dimanche que tous les commerces vont s'y mettre. Ce n'est pas parce que tu permets a tous les salaris de travailler jusqu 22h le soir sans bonus que les patrons le demandent. Ni qu'ils trouvent des candidats pour le faire quand ils cherchent.


Je pense que l tu rves, sauf peut-tre sur la partie des candidats.




> Je dis galement que "non" est rarement une rponse valable. La plupart du temps, la bonne rponse c'est : tu payes combien, tu me donnes quoi en change.(repos par exemple). Aprs on dfinit un prix qui va aux deux parties, et la le patron prend sa dcision selon ces nouveaux critres.


En change, tu gardes ton job. Sinon il y a un mec aussi comptent, ou en tout cas plus mallable qui fera le job. Sinon il n'y aurait pas autant de gens pays le SMIC.

----------


## souviron34

> Plus tu utilises de l'nergie extrieure  la force humaine, plus tu es productif et moins du as besoin de main d'uvre.


oui, mais  ce compte-l il faut l'assumer..

Je me souviens qu'il y a maintenant 30 ans, lorsque j'tais sur la Cote ouest canadienne, Greepeace tait parti en guerre contre les bcherons d'une ile du Pacifique nord-ouest.  Et que ces bcherons disaient "_oui, mais du temps de nos grands parents tout le village vivait de la coupe, aujourd'hui on n'est plus que 5_"..
Ben oui, mais du temps des grands-parents, un arbre on le sciait  la main, on l'corait  la main, on le dbitait en planche au moins  moiti  la main.. Et donc a prenant 1 semaine par arbre, et avec du boulot pour 3 ou 4 personnes. Donc le village entier abattait peut-tre 10 arbres par semaine, soit 500 dans l'anne.

Aujourdh'ui la machine dracine l'arbre et coupe les branches en 2 minutes, avec un seul boulot. La scierie dbite le tronc en 2 minutes... Donc  toutes les 4 minutes avec 2 personnes on abat le travail de 5 personnes en une semaine. 

Du coup, le village est au chmage, sauf 2 personnes.. et la fort est extermine (_120 arbres / jour = + de 30 000 par an_)


Donc soit on est pour "le progrs mcanique", et l'abscence de boulots pnibles, et on ne se plaint pas ni du chmage ni des dforestations, soit on admet que les boulots pnibles donnent du boulot, et que la mcanisation est (souvent) une erreur...

Et c'est pareil dans tous les domaines, informatique compris...

----------


## Zirak

> ...
> 			
> 		
> 
> oui, mais  ce compte-l il faut l'assumer..



Surtout sur un forum de dveloppeur o la grosse partie de nos travaux d'automatisation sont responsables d'une partie de la perte de ces emplois ^^

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je pense que l tu rves, sauf peut-tre sur la partie des candidats.


Encore une fois, la question que se poseront les patrons sera toujours la mme : ais je besoin ou non.

Est-ce que tu bosses le soir jusqu'a 22h ? moi non. y a pas de besoin.

Si un besoin arrive, le patron ira jusqu la limite fournie par la loi.
Et rien n'empeche d'outrepasser cette limite en amendant la loi et en donnant des avantages supplmentaires.

Il y a 3 facons de voir une demande patronale, soit on l'accepte, soit on la refuse, soit on la ngocie.
La tendance a refuser en bloc n'est pas ce que l'on fait de mieux je pense. Et ici, on a vraiment matire a ngocier.

----------


## Invit

> Du coup, le village est au chmage, sauf 2 personnes.. et la fort est extermine (120 arbres / jour = + de 30 000 par an)


Petite observation sur ton exemple : 
J'imagine que l'activit de ces bcherons leur suffisait  vivre  l'poque. Aujourd'hui, ils ont multipli la production de bois par 60 si on prend tes chiffres.
Question : est-ce que le prix du bois aurait  ce point baiss en 30 ans pour qu'il faille abattre de telles quantit pour tre rentable ?
A mon avis non, vu qu'on a invent plein de matriaux de substitution au bois qui tait trop cher (genre contre-plaqu, sols synthtiques comme alternative au parquet, meubles en plastique...).
Et je ne pense pas que tes bcherons d'aujourd'hui soient millionnaires. 

Il y a donc quelqu'un qui profite  fond des progrs technologiques censs attnuer la pnibilit du travail, et ce n'est pas le travailleur.




> Donc soit on est pour "le progrs mcanique", et l'abscence de boulots pnibles, et on ne se plaint pas ni du chmage ni des dforestations, soit on admet que les boulots pnibles donnent du boulot, et que la mcanisation est (souvent) une erreur...


Vous vous rendez compte qu'on est en train de parler de maintenir volontairement la pnibilit du travail  un certain niveau juste pour que des tre humains puissent avoir leurs 40h de labeur hebdomadaire ?
Le travail c'est un truc chiant par dfinition, s'il y a moyen de l'accomplir plus vite / plus facilement, on le fait et ensuite on profite de la vie  ::P: 
Bon, le problme c'est qu'on a index notre survie non pas sur le travail qu'on fournit, mais sur le temps qu'on y passe...




> Le problme des caissires, c'est qu'il y a quelques annes, nos politiques, nos syndicats, nos mdias, revendiquaient cette flexibilit du travail, qui allait permettre  leurs enfants tudiants d'avoir des petits boulots (dont caissires), ou  eux d'ajuster leur temps de travail.


Le problme des caissires c'est le fonctionnement mme du supermarch. Pour optimiser la rentabilit, le nombre de caisses ouvertes varie avec l'affluence, que ce soit sur une journe ou sur une semaine.
Avec a comment tu veux des horaires constantes et continues ?
Pourtant avec les caisses automatiques, je suis sr qu'il y aurait moyen de faire autrement.

----------


## souviron34

> Et je ne pense pas que tes bcherons d'aujourd'hui soient millionnaires.


a dpend compar  quoi.. A leurs grands-parents, bien sr que si : 4*4 super-quip, tl grand cran, skidoo, home cinma, 3  5000 $ / mois... 





> Il y a donc quelqu'un qui profite  fond des progrs technologiques censs attnuer la pnibilit du travail, et ce n'est pas le travailleur.


Oui : le clampin moyen, qui va acheter des planches chez Lapeyre ou Casto, et des meubles chez Ikea, Fly, Confo, etc,  des prix qui font que les bnistes ferment tous...   ::P: 





> Pourtant avec les caisses automatiques, je suis sr qu'il y aurait moyen de faire autrement.


Avec a, c'est sr qu'il n'y a plus de variabilit.. Mais il n'y a plus de caissires non plus  ::aie::  ::P:

----------


## fcharton2

> Le problme des caissires c'est le fonctionnement mme du supermarch. Pour optimiser la rentabilit, le nombre de caisses ouvertes varie avec l'affluence, que ce soit sur une journe ou sur une semaine. Avec a comment tu veux des horaires constantes et continues ?


Les horaires en miettes, c'est trs rcent. Avant il y avait dj des supermarchs, comment faisaient-ils? 

Par ailleurs, le fait qu'il y ait de l'affluence, et des heures creuses, n'est pas spcifique aux supermarch. Ca existe par exemple chez nous, dans les SSII comme chez les diteurs. Et pourtant, on n'a pas les horaires variables des caissires (ce qui serait pourtant plus rentable). Je doute aussi que ce genre de situation existe dans des entreprises comme la RATP, ou la SNCF, ou dans les collectivits locales, o les notions d'heures d'affluence existent tout autant. Pourquoi les caissires? 

Bref, le problme des caissires, il est assez courant, mais il semble que certaines catgories soient mieux dfendues que d'autres par les syndicats, ou intressent davantage les politiques et le grand public (qui prfre ne pas faire la queue aux caisses, et payer le moins possible).

Et du coup, il ne faut pas s'tonner que les caissires, comme d'autres catgories, finissent par se dire qu'il y a des catgories dont nos politiciens, nos syndicats et l'opinion s'occupent, et d'autres, dont elles, dont on se moque un peu... 




> Pourtant avec les caisses automatiques, je suis sr qu'il y aurait moyen de faire autrement.


Bien sr, on pourrait abrger les souffrances des caissires, et simplifier la vie de consommateurs comme toi et moi. C'est vrai que ce serait bien.
Pis les caissires, elles pourraient se reconvertir, ou peut tre attendre sagement au RSA, pendant que nos amis des centre ville causent autour d'un bon brunch de la socit nouvelle, et que les politiques daignent s'intresser au sujet.

Une fois de plus, tout cela illustre parfaitement la fracture entre des populations rellement dfavorises, occupant des emplois prcaires, et dont les politiques, les mdias et une partie de l'opinion a dcid une bonne fois pour toute qu'elles n'taient pas intressantes, et cette classe moyenne et bien nourrie, qu'on coute et qui s'coute...

Francois

----------


## deuche

> Donc soit on est pour "le progrs mcanique", et l'abscence de boulots pnibles, et on ne se plaint pas ni du chmage ni des dforestations, soit on admet que les boulots pnibles donnent du boulot, et que la mcanisation est (souvent) une erreur...



Ou rflechir  la reduction du temps de travail.
Augmenter les vacacances par exemple.

En fait les gains de productivit devrait tre partag entre le patronat les actionnaires et les salaris.

----------


## pmithrandir

On va devoir rflchir d'urgence a la socit d'aprs travail, parce que celui ci est en voie de disparition. Il n y aura pas de boulot pour tous, et tous les boulots, y compris les ntres vont tre remplac a plus ou moins courte chance 10-50 ans max je pense.

Rien que parce que la puissance fera qu'un systme comme excel pourra gner des milliards de lignes, qu'il sera en ligne donc collaboratif, et que donc on aura plus besoin de 50% des logiciels interne dans les boites. 
On va vers une socit de dcideur quip d'outils leur permettant d'tre autonome. Seule leur flemme peut sauver quelques emplois(aller chercher le caf, se faire cirer les pompes, etc...)

Une fois que l'on voit a, il faut se poser la question de ce que l'on fait de la population grandissante sans emploi, sans qualification ou mme avec.

C'est une socit a rinventer, c'est passionnant, mais je suis sur que le modle actuel ne peut pas y survivre. OU alors on en viendra a des hordes d'esclaves et un retour au moyen age avec des gens qui lutte pour survivre, je parle bien de manger, tandis que d'autres rcoltent de multiple richesse sans rien faire.


EDIT : deuche, augmenter les vacances est la pire des solutions. Autant baisser le temps de travail a 25 heures je pense que ca peut tre intelligent, autant il faut garder une prsence longue durant l'anne si l'on veut que les boites tournent. La diffrence d'efficacit entre une boite franaise qui donne 7 semaines de cong a ses salari et une autre (canadienne ou roumaine) qui en donne 4 est norme. Si tu prend comme mtrique qu'un service ne fonctionne pas correctement en dessous de 70% des salaris prsent, la boite roumaine est active 10 mois sur 12, la francaise 6 mois.

----------


## Marco46

> Donc soit on est pour "le progrs mcanique", et l'abscence de boulots pnibles, et on ne se plaint pas ni du chmage ni des dforestations, soit on admet que les boulots pnibles donnent du boulot, et que la mcanisation est (souvent) une erreur...
> 
> Et c'est pareil dans tous les domaines, informatique compris...


Soit on rpartit mieux la valeur ajoute du progrs technique.

----------


## clairetj

Question: comment remplacer le fait que l'on soit rmunrer pour son travail si l'on va vers une socit o les gens travail de moins en moins et par quoi ?

Parce que avant l'instauration d'un systme montaire, tu changeais un service contre un autre, par exemple un pcheur qui avait un trou dans son toit pouvais changer un poisson (ou plusieurs) contre plusieurs. Or l, on se dirigerait vers une socit tout serait automatis et o l'on n'aurait plus de travail, donc il n'y aurait plus de comptence a changer donc pas moyen d'avoir quelque chose a offrir contre une ressource qui peut nous tre vital (comme la nourriture par exemple)

----------


## fcharton2

> En fait les gains de productivit devrait tre partag entre le patronat les actionnaires et les salaris.


Mais ils le sont... Ces gains ont permis aux salaris de passer de 39  35 heures sans rduction de salaire, et de maintenir leur pouvoir d'achat grce aux baisses de prix rsultant de dlocalisation. Ils ont permis aux gnrations actuelles d'tre mieux diplms et mieux pays. Les salaris n'ont pas t oublis de la croissance. 

Le problme, c'est que pour se payer cela, on a cr un chmage de masse, et un nombre croissant d'exclus du systme, qu'on arrive de moins en moins  payer, vu qu'ils sont de plus en plus nombreux, et que nos politiques, au fil des annes, ont dcid qu'il tait plus intressant de s'occuper des salaris que des exclus... 

Et, Pierre, le discours sur la disparition du travail, on l'entendait dj quand j'tais tudiant, et a faisait dj rver les narques, et a passionnait les jeunes cadres. On voit ce que a a donn...

Peut tre faudrait-il se poser la question un peu diffremment, se dire, peut-tre, que le travail, ce n'est pas une maladie dont on veut se dbarrasser, mais un besoin qu'il faut satisfaire, voire une composante importante de notre identit.

Francois

----------


## daniel.d

De toutes manires il faut pas imaginer que la rpartition se fera toute seule, sans pression.
Il suffit de voir comment ceux qui en ont pleins les poches demandes encore des efforts  ceux qui ont le moins.
Pour l'instant la rpartition va surtout des pauvres vers les riches.

----------


## Invit

> Je doute aussi que ce genre de situation existe dans des entreprises comme la RATP, ou la SNCF, ou dans les collectivits locales, o les notions d'heures d'affluence existent tout autant. Pourquoi les caissires? 
> 
> Bref, le problme des caissires, il est assez courant, mais il semble que certaines catgories soient mieux dfendues que d'autres par les syndicats, ou intressent davantage les politiques et le grand public (qui prfre ne pas faire la queue aux caisses, et payer le moins possible).


C'est un peu le serpent qui se mord la queue en fait. Ces plannings clats sont justement faits (entre autre) pour empcher les employs de tisser des liens avec leurs collgues et donc tuer dans l'oeuf tout sentiment d'appartenance collective.
Par ailleurs, il y a un truc qui me semble spcifique aux caissires et dont elles se plaignent assez rgulirement, c'est de leur communiquer leurs horaires d'une semaine sur l'autre. Je veux dire, la RATP aussi  des pics d'affluence au sein de la journe, de la semaine... Une fois qu'on a intgr a, il n'y a pas de raisons que a change chaque semaine (hors vnements spciaux genre vacances, Nol)...




> Mais ils le sont... Ces gains ont permis aux salaris de passer de 39  35 heures sans rduction de salaire


La vaste blague. Dj avec l'amnagement de la loi, plus grand monde ne fait vraiment 35h. Ensuite sans rduction de salaire, ok pour celui qui tait en poste au moment o la loi est passe. Si tu cherches du travail, je peux te dire qu'on te les fait payer tes RTT. C'est exactement ce que je disais : quand on intgre un avantage, le march s'adapte. Donc si tu fais remarquer que le salaire est un peu plus bas qu'ailleurs, on te dira "oui mais vous avez 12 jours de RTT".
Ensuite je ne sais pas si tu as eu le temps de voir le doc que j'ai donn, mais une des femmes interviewe dit qu'avant les 35h elle avait 30 min de pause par jour comprise dans le temps de travail, et aprs la loi les pauses sont passes en dehors du temps de travail. Je bossais pas au moment de la loi, donc je peux pas dire si c'est un cas isol.




> Et, Pierre, le discours sur la disparition du travail, on l'entendait dj quand j'tais tudiant, et a faisait dj rver les narques, et a passionnait les jeunes cadres. On voit ce que a a donn...


Bah justement. La rduction du travail lie  l'automatisation elle date pas d'internet ou des imprimantes 3D comme c'est la mode de le dire en ce moment. Il aurait peut-tre fallu se soucier du problme plus tt au lieu de crer artificiellement de la consommation.




> Bien sr, on pourrait abrger les souffrances des caissires, et simplifier la vie de consommateurs comme toi et moi. C'est vrai que ce serait bien.


C'est pas dans se sens que je le disais. Au lieu d'avoir les caisses automatiques ouvertes en permanence et se servir des humains comme variable d'ajustement, on pourrait faire l'inverse.
Mais idalement, les caissires devraient tre bnficiaires des profits de l'automatisation en tant payes un temps plein pour 25h par exemple.




> Peut tre faudrait-il se poser la question un peu diffremment, se dire, peut-tre, que le travail, ce n'est pas une maladie dont on veut se dbarrasser, mais un besoin qu'il faut satisfaire, voire une composante importante de notre identit.


Justement : le travail n'est pas une maladie, mais un ensemble de tches qu'il faut accomplir pour rpondre  un certain besoin. Si tous les besoins sont satisfaits, pourquoi vouloir chercher absolument de nouvelles tches pour ceux qui ne travaillent pas ou pas assez ?

----------


## pmithrandir

> Mais ils le sont... Ces gains ont permis aux salaris de passer de 39  35 heures sans rduction de salaire, et de maintenir leur pouvoir d'achat grce aux baisses de prix rsultant de dlocalisation. Ils ont permis aux gnrations actuelles d'tre mieux diplms et mieux pays. Les salaris n'ont pas t oublis de la croissance.


Bof, le mythe du passage au 35 heures sans perte de salaire est un foutage de gueule. La perte de salaire a t mise en place sur 10 ans avec peu ou pas d'augmentation.
Au final, le niveau actuel de rmunration a permis de rattraper cette baisse a un moment. 

En plus, on a habitu les patrons a donner royalement 1% d'augmentation.



> Le problme, c'est que pour se payer cela, on a cr un chmage de masse, et un nombre croissant d'exclus du systme, qu'on arrive de moins en moins  payer, vu qu'ils sont de plus en plus nombreux, et que nos politiques, au fil des annes, ont dcid qu'il tait plus intressant de s'occuper des salaris que des exclus... 
> 
> Et, Pierre, le discours sur la disparition du travail, on l'entendait dj quand j'tais tudiant, et a faisait dj rver les narques, et a passionnait les jeunes cadres. On voit ce que a a donn...


Justement, le chomage de masse il vient d'ou ? Juste de la dlocalisation ? Parce que les vtements cr a la chaine, les machines assemble sans aide humaine, etc... c'est autant d'emplois qui disparaissent. Et justement, des emplois non qualifis qui sont aujourd'hui au chmage. C'est une concidence selon toi ?

La disparition du travail a commenc, et elle sacclre. Les techniques d'impression 3D par exemple vont mettre des milliers de personnes au chomage. d'abord a l'tranger parce qu'on va relocaliser les petites production, puis les locaux quand on fera leur travail  la chaine, comme la cration de maison qui est dj une ralit.




> Peut tre faudrait-il se poser la question un peu diffremment, se dire, peut-tre, que le travail, ce n'est pas une maladie dont on veut se dbarrasser, mais un besoin qu'il faut satisfaire, voire une composante importante de notre identit.


Le travail n'est pas un problme pour moi, c'est mme une composant essentielle de ce que je suis.
Le problme, c'est qu'il va ou falloir crer de nouveau mtiers non qualifis, ce qui passe le plus simplement par une classe de domestiques.
Ou alors on admet qu'une partie de la population ne peut plus travailler, mais qu'elle doit vivre.

Question subsidiaire, combien de personnes seraient intress par un travail si on les affranchissait des besoins essentiels.
A par dans certaines priodes, je pense que je continuera a travailler, l'argent ne serait pas le plus important(l'argent est une forme de reconnaissance, ce qui est vraiment ce que je recherche)

Si on dfinissait que chacun des 45 millions de citoyens avait 800 par mois quelque soit sa situation, couple, ou clibataire, avec ou sans enfant, et qu'il ne serait pas oblig de faire quoi que ce soit, si ce n'est rest sur le territoire. Quel serait le constat dans la population.

Je pense que ca ne serait pas si dlirant, avec 60% des gens qui continuerai a travailler classiquement, 20% qui seraient investis dans des associations et 20% qui seraient oisif, mais qui finalement repeuplerait les petits villages pas cher.
Paris ne serait plus surpeuple par exemple.

Globalement, on aurait je pense une meilleure qualit de vie.

800 *30 millions * 12 = 288 milliards d'euros : actifs
1000 * 15 millions * 12 = 150 milliards d'euros : retraits
total 438 milliards d'euros par an.

Si on prend  : 
 - les retraites : 111
 - les aides familiales : 55
 - les aides au logement : 16
 - le RSA + toutes les aides diverses : 3-5
 - le chmage : 30

Le reste tant pay par les entreprises en dduction du salaire des employs.
70%(masse qui continue  travailler) * 30 millions d'actifs * 800 * 12 = 200 milliards

je suis a peu prs sur qu'on s'y retrouverai. On est dj a 415 milliards d'euros a la louche. Et je suis sur qu'on aurait des conomies importante en repeuplant les villages et en diminuant nos frais exorbitants dans les villes. (si tu veux vivre avec 800, tu t'loignes des centres urbains et tu te met en autosuffisance.

----------


## Zirak

> La diffrence d'efficacit entre une boite franaise qui donne 7 semaines de cong a ses salari et une autre (canadienne ou roumaine) qui en donne 4 est norme. Si tu prend comme mtrique qu'un service ne fonctionne pas correctement en dessous de 70% des salaris prsent, la boite roumaine est active 10 mois sur 12, la francaise 6 mois.


On a dj eu cette conversation, mais il ne faut pas gnraliser des trucs comme la scu, la sncf, les profs ou autres  toute la France hein, toutes les botes ne filent pas entre 7 et 10 semaines  leurs employs, la plupart sont aux 5 minimums prvues par le code du travail (oui oui 5 semaines, et sans RTT en plus, tu imagines ?  ::P:  )


@Franois : le travail n'est pas une maladie, mais tu ne travailles que pour payer tes factures, sinon tu passerais tes journes  faire du dev pour ton plaisir, et  t'arrter quand tu as envie de faire autre chose, aller dcouvrir d'autres choses du monde qui t'entoure, lire, etc etc , enfin ce que tu fais surement dj aujourd'hui, mais quand tu veux, et autant que tu le veux, et pas seulement 1 ou 2h le soir et/ou le week-end.

Que l'on aime son mtier soit, mais je ne connais personne qui choisirait le travail, entre l'obligation de travailler pour payer tes factures, ou faire ta passion (qui peut-tre du domaine de ton mtier), quand et comment tu le veux, car tu n'as pas de facture dont il faut t'inquiter en fin de mois.

Si un jour il n'y a plus de boulot, les gens trouveront trs bien de quoi s'occuper, et la plupart feront d'eux-mmes des activits surement proches de leur jobs pour certains, je ne m'inquite pas pour un ventuel problme d'identit, les gens sauront bien s'occuper d'autres faons, et peut-tre mme de faon plus panouie.



De toutes faons, comme dit plus haut par certains, la disparition du travail, ne pourra pas se faire avec notre type de socit actuelle base sur l'argent.

Tant qu'il y aura des factures  payer, qui serait prt  passer  25h, avec le salaire qui suit du coup ? Car ton patron, qu'il y ait assez de boulot pour tout le monde ou que tu doivent rduire tes heures pour partager le temps de travail avec tes collgues pour qu'il y en ai assez pour tous, il s'en moque, il va pas te payer 39h pour en faire 25.

A l'heure actuelle, des gens  40h par semaine s'en sortent dj limite, va leur dire que pour faire baisser le chmage et que tout le monde puisse bosser, ils vont faire 15h de moins par semaine, mais serait aussi pays 15h de moins, tu vas te faire jeter des cailloux  ::mrgreen:: 


Si le travail disparait,  moins d'une rpartition quitable des revenus entre tous (plus question de mritocratie, de niveau d'tude ou autres, vu que plus personne ne travaillera), on fonce forcement dans le mur et  mon avis, vu la situation actuelle, on passera forcement par ce mur pour que les gens comprennent, et ceux qui auront survecu  l'accident commenceront peut-tre  rflchir  un systme diffrent.

----------


## deuche

> Question: comment remplacer le fait que l'on soit rmunrer pour son travail si l'on va vers une socit o les gens travail de moins en moins et par quoi ?
> 
> Parce que avant l'instauration d'un systme montaire, tu changeais un service contre un autre, par exemple un pcheur qui avait un trou dans son toit pouvais changer un poisson (ou plusieurs) contre plusieurs. Or l, on se dirigerait vers une socit tout serait automatis et o l'on n'aurait plus de travail, donc il n'y aurait plus de comptence a changer donc pas moyen d'avoir quelque chose a offrir contre une ressource qui peut nous tre vital (comme la nourriture par exemple)


La question est pertinente. 
Je pense qu'il serait intressant qu'une part du salaire soit indexe sur le travail, une autre part sur le niveau de culture.

a supposerait videment que le rle de l'ducation nationale ne soit pas de former des stagiaires, o futurs esclaves dcrbrs pour les entreprises, mais bien d'expliquer que 1515 ce n'est pas qu'une date qu'il y a eu un avant et un aprs. Bref lever les peuples et la population.

Ce n'est pas du tout le chemin que l'on prend.

Le chemin que l'on prend c'est sexe (ptasses qui montre leur cul sur FB pour pteux), drogues et TV avec du crdit  la consommation. Et aussi une bonne dose de viloence et un soupcon de propagande pro europiste aussi !  ::(: 
Je caricature  peine

----------


## pmithrandir

> On a dj eu cette conversation, mais il ne faut pas gnraliser des trucs comme la scu, la sncf, les profs ou autres  toute la France hein, toutes les botes ne filent pas entre 7 et 10 semaines  leurs employs, la plupart sont aux 5 minimums prvues par le code du travail (oui oui 5 semaines, et sans RTT en plus, tu imagines ?  )


Cest un choix rationnel.
Je parlais plus des grosses boites type orange, edf, etc...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ensuite sans rduction de salaire, ok pour celui qui tait en poste au moment o la loi est passe. Si tu cherches du travail, je peux te dire qu'on te les fait payer tes RTT.


Mme pour ceux qui taient en place et qui y sont rests, le gel des salaires (ou les mini rattrapages sur un indice faux) font qu'en quelques annes, les salaires se sont ajusts, puis depuis quelques annes ont diminus, et diminuent encore...




> Ensuite je ne sais pas si tu as eu le temps de voir le doc que j'ai donn, mais une des femmes interviewe dit qu'avant les 35h elle avait 30 min de pause par jour comprise dans le temps de travail, et aprs la loi les pauses sont passes en dehors du temps de travail. Je bossais pas au moment de la loi, donc je peux pas dire si c'est un cas isol.


Non, c'tait gnral. Les heures de pauses taient sorties du compte d'heures travailles.

----------


## Zirak

> La question est pertinente. 
> Je pense qu'il serait intressant qu'une part du salaire soit indexe sur le travail, une autre part sur le niveau de culture.



Oui donc qu'on soit rmunr en fonction du travail que l'on fait, et des tudes quoi, c'est vrai que cela change tout ...


Aprs si par culture, tu entends vraiment culture et pas tudes, je pense qu'on est vraiment pas prt de supprim la pauvret alors, car y'en a un paquet qui ne seront pas pays bien cher....  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 


Autant je suis d'accord qu'il faut redonner envie aux gens de se cultiver (bien qu'au jour d'aujourd'hui, une bonne partie de la population  accs  cette culture, mais cela ne l'intrresse pas (sans forcement parler des -20ans, mais tous ges confondus), autant, je ne vois pas trop comment dfinir un barme de paiement par rapport  un niveau de culture, c'est tellement vaste, tu peux tre cultiv par rapport  quelqu'un dans un domaine, mais pas dans un autre, etc.

Cela serait dj plus simple par rapport au QI qui lui est relativement mesurable, mais je ne suis pas sur que cela soit une bonne solution non plus, tant que tout le monde n'a pas 100% les mmes accs  l'instruction,  la culture,... Et cela gnrera des ingalits galement.

----------


## Invit

> Non, c'tait gnral. Les heures de pauses taient sorties du compte d'heures travailles.


Ok, donc si j'avais 1h de pause par jour comprise dans 39h, je travaillais en ralit 34h et donc les 35h ont augment mon temps de travail d'une heure ?




> Oui donc qu'on soit rmunr en fonction du travail que l'on fait, et des tudes quoi, c'est vrai que cela change tout ...


Du travail que l'ont fait, pas du travail que l'on est cens faire. C'est a qui change tout.
Actuellement ton poste et ton niveau d'tude dterminent un barme (horaire, mensuel, peu importe) et tu es pay pour un temps de travail donn.

J'ai un projet  raliser, je suis pay pour a. Si jamais je trouve un framework qui me permet de faire le projet en 2x plus de temps que prvu, je peux aller glander pendant 50% de mon temps de travail (tout en tant pay pareil bien sr) ?
Non, ma bote va plutt me filer un autre projet et gagner 2x plus de sous. Allez, j'aurais peut-tre une prime de 1000  la fin de l'anne (et encore, c'est la crise), mais globalement je touche pas un rond des gains de productivit issus d'une innovation technologique.

On voit que ce raisonnement est assez peu compatible avec le salariat. Et encore, mme un indpendant risque de travailler sur ce temps conomis pour rentrer de l'argent.

----------


## fcharton2

> Bof, le mythe du passage au 35 heures sans perte de salaire est un foutage de gueule. La perte de salaire a t mise en place sur 10 ans avec peu ou pas d'augmentation. Au final, le niveau actuel de rmunration a permis de rattraper cette baisse a un moment.


Sur les 10 dernires annes, ton salaire n'a pas augment, le SMIC n'a pas augment? 
Ma sensation c'est que l'augmentation a continu d'avoir lieu, mais comme l'inflation est reste faible, elle s'est traduite par de petits pourcentages.




> En plus, on a habitu les patrons a donner royalement 1% d'augmentation.


... et les salaris  considrer que l'augmentation tait un d, et que 35 heures c'tait un max. Il faut deux mains pour applaudir... 




> Justement, le chomage de masse il vient d'ou ? Juste de la dlocalisation ? Parce que les vtements cr a la chaine, les machines assemble sans aide humaine, etc... c'est autant d'emplois qui disparaissent. Et justement, des emplois non qualifis qui sont aujourd'hui au chmage. C'est une concidence selon toi ?


La monte du chmage de masse,  mon avis, c'est le rsultat d'une stratgie industrielle et conomique qui a encourag le remplacement des hommes par des machines. Est il rellement utile de remplacer un vendeur de billets par une machine, ou un policier par une camra? Est il rellement efficace de produire en srie du bon march jetable (et l'impression 3D va acclrer le mouvement)? Est il souhaitable de (mal) payer des gens  ne rien faire, aprs les avoir remplacs par une machine qui coutait (un peu) moins cher?

Le chomage de masse, c'est un choix qu'une partie de la population, les lites, mais aussi les cols blancs des classes moyennes, ont impos  la population. Ce n'est pas plus une fatalit que les dlocalisations, ou les dficits de l'Etat. 




> La disparition du travail a commenc, et elle sacclre. Les techniques d'impression 3D par exemple vont mettre des milliers de personnes au chomage.


Elles les mettront au chmage si on choisit ce modle conomique. Ce n'est pas une ncessit.




> Si on dfinissait que chacun des 45 millions de citoyens avait 800 par mois quelque soit sa situation, couple, ou clibataire, avec ou sans enfant, et qu'il ne serait pas oblig de faire quoi que ce soit, si ce n'est rest sur le territoire. Quel serait le constat dans la population.


Ca couterait 432 milliards par an, soit prs du quart du PIB. L'tat consomme actuellement 57% du PIB (je suppose que dans ton systme, on maintient la scu, l'ducation, tout a, sinon, 800 c'est trs peu). il reste donc environ 20% du PIB pour faire tourner l'conomie... 

Et note, qu'avec 800 par personne,  moins d'avoir une famille nombreuse, tu vis assez mal... On en revient toujours au mme problme : le revenu universel, a coute trs cher, et l'conomie n'est juste pas assez efficace pour le financer au niveau o on le trouverait "normal". 100 par mois, c'est peut tre possible... (ah oui mais non, hein?)




> @Franois : le travail n'est pas une maladie, mais tu ne travailles que pour payer tes factures, sinon tu passerais tes journes  faire du dev pour ton plaisir, et  t'arrter quand tu as envie de faire autre chose, aller dcouvrir d'autres choses du monde qui t'entoure, lire, etc etc , enfin ce que tu fais surement dj aujourd'hui, mais quand tu veux, et autant que tu le veux, et pas seulement 1 ou 2h le soir et/ou le week-end.


Je ne suis absolument pas d'accord avec cette vision des choses. A titre personnel, je constate que les priodes les plus riches de ma vie, du point de vue de mes hobbies, ont gnralement t des poques o je travaillais beaucoup. Inversement, des moments de plus faible boulot, j'avais tendance  me laisser aller. 

Je l'observe autour de moi: la plupart de ceux de mes amis qui ont une vie bien remplie travaillent beaucoup, et inversement, beaucoup de ceux qui ont de petits boulots tranquilles sont trs vite dbords, et ne font pas grand chose. Je ne m'explique pas le phnomne, mais je crois que la contrainte que cre le travail nous force  nous bouger, alors que le temps libre tend  nous ramollir (c'est pour cela qu'on dit que l'oisivet est la mre de tous les vices). 

Et c'est vrai aussi pour mes loisirs : ils ont d'autant plus de valeur qu'ils sont contraints. Les gens qui ont tout leur temps ne font gnralement pas grand chose...




> Si un jour il n'y a plus de boulot, les gens trouveront trs bien de quoi s'occuper, et la plupart feront d'eux-mmes des activits surement proches de leur jobs pour certains, je ne m'inquite pas pour un ventuel problme d'identit, les gens sauront bien s'occuper d'autres faons, et peut-tre mme de faon plus panouie.


Je crois que si demain il n'y a plus de boulot, la majorit fera comme les inactifs actuels: leur dure quotidienne de TV passera de 3h40 (moyenne actuelle),  7 ou 8h (moyenne des inactifs), et Facebook comblera le reste des huit heures de travail conomises. Comme tu le dis, ils sauront s'occuper, mais je suis persuad qu'on y perdra au change. 

Quant  l'panouissement, si tu discutes avec des chomeurs, des personnes qui ne travaillent pas, ou des retraits, tu constateras qu'en dehors des plus riches, beaucoup s'ennuient un peu... quand mme...

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Je crois que si demain il n'y a plus de boulot, la majorit fera comme les inactifs actuels: leur dure quotidienne de TV passera de 3h40 (moyenne actuelle),  7 ou 8h (moyenne des inactifs), et Facebook comblera le reste des huit heures de travail conomises. Comme tu le dis, ils sauront s'occuper, mais je suis persuad qu'on y perdra au change. 
> 
> Quant  l'panouissement, si tu discutes avec des chomeurs, des personnes qui ne travaillent pas, ou des retraits, tu constateras qu'en dehors des plus riches, beaucoup s'ennuient un peu... quand mme...


Parce que ce sont des loisirs gratuits. Si j'ai plus de boulot mais les mmes revenus, je peux te dire que la tl va pas tre souvent allume  ::mrgreen:: 




> Je ne m'explique pas le phnomne, mais je crois que la contrainte que cre le travail nous force  nous bouger, alors que le temps libre tend  nous ramollir (c'est pour cela qu'on dit que l'oisivet est la mre de tous les vices).


La rarfaction du temps libre fait qu'on veut "en profiter". Et aujourd'hui c'est mme devenu "le rentabiliser".
Quand tu parles avec les collgues, si tu prends une semaine de vacances pas pour partir  l'autre bout du monde mais pour te reposer, aller chez tes parents, glander, on pense que tu "gches" tes vacances. Dj quand tu les demandes c'est comme a. Et encore, une fois en vacances, lzarder dans un Club Med c'est ringard. Si tu fais pas chaque voyage sac--dos  l'paule en stop ou en autocar, t'as rat ta vie  ::aie:: 
Quand chacun raconte son week-end le lundi, si t'as pas t dans une fte de la mort qui tue o tu t'es mis torchon-chiffon-carpette, t'es le paria.
Bon, aprs c'est ceux qui se crvent plus en "vacances" qu'au boulot qui font des burn-out, pas moi.

----------


## souviron34

> ...
> snip
> ....


Un gros +1000 sur l'ensemble du post  ::ccool:: 

Ce qu'on pense  20/25 ans tout frais moulu (et moulu ?) de ses annes d'cole ou aprs ses premires annes de boulot "col blanc" n'a que peu  voir avec la ralit d'tre astreint  ne rien faire.... (_et cela quel que soit l'ge_).

@Pierre, Gastiflex, Zirak etc :

Soyez une fois dans votre vie actuelle comme je l'ai t : pas vr, mais pay  ne rien faire, dans une boite o vous "n'existez plus" : plus de numro de tel, plus de position hirarchique, vous n'existez plus dans l'organigramme...  Tout ce qui reste de vous c'est une ligne dans la bd de paie.. : vous tes dans un placard, pay, mais  rien faire..

Au del de 2  3 mois, aprs 8, 10, 13 ou 14 mois, je peux vous assurer que vous vous sentez encore moins humain que en tant au chmage, mme si la paye est bonne..

Et que quand vous avez REELLEMENT du temps libre sur les bras, c'est  dire que aprs avoir cherch du boulot 8 mois, 1 an, aprs avoir pass des dizaines d'entrevues, vous tes dcourag, eh ben le temps .... il faut l'occuper... Et la tl ou les rseaux ociaux est une occupation qui empche de trop rflchir, et donc vers laquelle on se prciipite... En oubliant de s'habiller, de se raser, voire de se laver.....  (_et mme juste aprs 3 mois de rponses ngatives...Et  l'poque les lettres c'tait manuscrit en plus)_

Votre vision du "temps libre" est une vision de jeunes nantis qui n'ont pas eu de priodes longues sans rien, ou trs idalistes....  Je peux vous assurer que moins on a  faire par obligation (travail) , moins on fait pas par obligation (loisir)...

Mais bon, je suppose que il faut y tre pass pour le comprendre...

----------


## Zirak

Et bien en tant que nantis qui est pass, juste aprs un divorce, par plus d'un an sans boulot (pas de chomage car pas le droit, pas de rmi car pas l'ge, etc etc) et qui a du prendre un crdit conso  20% pour payer son loyer / ses factures et sa bouffe et pas finir sdf, je pense savoir ce que cela fait de ne pas bosser, merci....

Aprs c'tait peut-tre plus le fait de ta dmotivation par rapport au fait de ne pas trouver un autre travail, qui faisait que tu tais moins motiv mme pour tes loisirs ?


Mais la on ne parle pas de la mme chose,il ne s'agit pas d'aller bosser et tre pay  ne rien faire, mais dans la situation ou il n'y aurait plus de travail pour personne, car tout serait automatis, je ne pense pas que la majorit irait travailler juste pour s'occuper (vu qu'elle aurait dj son revenu sans rien faire dans tous les cas).

Il y a pleins de cultures ou de tribus ou les gens ne travaillent pas, mais ne font que le ncessaire pour vivre (fabriquer/rparer son logement, trouver de quoi se nourrir), et ils ne s'ennuient pas les X autres heures de la journe pour autant. Ils s'occupent comme ils le peuvent, et ne reste pas assis contre un arbre en attendant que le jour se couche.

Aprs c'est sur que ceux qui ne sont dj pas assez curieux pour se cultiver, dcouvrir de nouvelles choses, etc continueront de stagner et de passer leur vie devant la tv, boulot ou pas boulot, mais  mon avis, pour une bonne partie des gens, toucher un salaire via rpartition, avec les possibilits et le confort actuel, sans avoir besoin d'aller travailler, seraient quand mme plus panouissant pour leur dveloppement personnel, quoi que vous en pensiez. 

Mais je suis bien d'accord, que ce n'est pas 100% de la population qui va se pointer dans les muses, se (re)mettre  lire, visiter son patrimoine, etc etc si un jour il n'y a plus besoin de travailler, aprs chacun s'panouie comme il le souhaite, se cultiver n'est pas une obligation non plus.

----------


## Marco46

> La monte du chmage de masse,  mon avis, c'est le rsultat d'une stratgie industrielle et conomique qui a encourag le remplacement des hommes par des machines. Est il rellement utile de remplacer un vendeur de billets par une machine, ou un policier par une camra? Est il rellement efficace de produire en srie du bon march jetable (et l'impression 3D va acclrer le mouvement)? Est il souhaitable de (mal) payer des gens  ne rien faire, aprs les avoir remplacs par une machine qui coutait (un peu) moins cher?
> 
> Le chomage de masse, c'est un choix qu'une partie de la population, les lites, mais aussi les cols blancs des classes moyennes, ont impos  la population. Ce n'est pas plus une fatalit que les dlocalisations, ou les dficits de l'Etat.


Autant je suis d'accord avec la premire phrase, autant je ne vois pas comment tu peux conclure par ta dernire phrase. Le chmage de masse c'est la consquence directe des dlocalisations qui sont choisies par les dcisionnaires des entreprises qui dlocalisent, pas par les classes moyennes.

A un niveau macro, les dlocalisations ont t rendues possibles par une lgislation internationale privilgiant le libre change et interdisant le protectionnisme (dans sa dfinition classique) sur la base d'une idologie (le libralisme conomique) le tout manoeuvr par les lites des pays occidentaux avec les USA en tte avec en toile de fond cette prtendue loi conomique comme quoi le libralisme conomique cre de la richesse pour tout le monde, or on sait aujourd'hui que c'est faux.




> Je crois que si demain il n'y a plus de boulot, la majorit fera comme les inactifs actuels: leur dure quotidienne de TV passera de 3h40 (moyenne actuelle),  7 ou 8h (moyenne des inactifs), et Facebook comblera le reste des huit heures de travail conomises. Comme tu le dis, ils sauront s'occuper, mais je suis persuad qu'on y perdra au change. 
> 
> Quant  l'panouissement, si tu discutes avec des chomeurs, des personnes qui ne travaillent pas, ou des retraits, tu constateras qu'en dehors des plus riches, beaucoup s'ennuient un peu... quand mme...


C'est une gnralit, il y a plein de gens qui savent occuper leur temps, mme quand ils en ont beaucoup  dispo.

----------


## Marco46

> Votre vision du "temps libre" est une *vision de jeunes nantis* qui n'ont pas eu de priodes longues sans rien, ou trs idalistes....  Je peux vous assurer que moins on a  faire par obligation (travail) , moins on fait pas par obligation (loisir)...
> 
> Mais bon, je suppose que il faut y tre pass pour le comprendre...


C'est ptet ta vision du temps libre qui est celle d'un vieux grincheux.

J'ai dj eu de longues priodes d'inactivits et j'tais dbord  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> C'est ptet ta vision du temps libre qui est celle d'un vieux grincheux.
> 
> J'ai dj eu de longues priodes d'inactivits et j'tais dbord


J'avais 30 ans   l'poque  ::P: 

Ce que je dis, c'est que quand on a du temps libre , mais que ce temps est "infini", on n'en fait rien, et on en fait de moins en moins plus le temps passe.

C'est *parce que* il est limit que on fait des choses...

Et en plus, parce que on a un "rle", une position, dans la socit. Quand tu es au chmage longue dure, ou dans un placard, ta position dans la socit est "inexistante" : on ne parle de toi que comme un groupe , un groupe  problmes en plus. Ton individualit a disparu. Et donc tu perds aussi et ta propre confiance en toi, et l'envie de faire des choses..

Et c'est pour a que Franois mentionne aussi les retraits : les premires annes, tout le monde (enfin beaucoup) sont contents... Mais une fois l'euphorie passe, et les voyages, envies, etc, quand tu vois qu'il te reste 20, 25 ans  vivre, sans plus beaucoup de sous, mais surtout que pour la socit tu es "le troisime" voire "le quatrime" age, tu en fais de moins en moins, et (souvent) tu t'emmerdes...

----------


## ManusDei

> Encore une fois, la question que se poseront les patrons sera toujours la mme : ais je besoin ou non.
> 
> Est-ce que tu bosses le soir jusqu'a 22h ? moi non. y a pas de besoin.
> 
> Si un besoin arrive, le patron ira jusqu la limite fournie par la loi.
> Et rien n'empeche d'outrepasser cette limite en amendant la loi et en donnant des avantages supplmentaires.


Tu poses mal le sujet.
Est-ce qu'on bosse jusqu' 22H ? Non, car c'est pas autoris. Propose  n'importe quel patron de faire bosser les employs jusqu' 22H sans augmentation de charges ni de salaire, il ne peut qu'accepter.

La preuve ? Ben il y a quelques dcennies, c'tait 60H par semaine, pas 35. Et devine quel tait le besoin des patrons  l'poque ? 60H, pas 35.

L'entreprise a besoin de faire du chiffre d'affaire. Chaque heure travaille rapporte du chiffre d'affaire. Donc tu as intrt  faire bosser les gens un maximum d'heures (si tu peux facturer 25H dans une journe, c'est autant d'argent qui rentre dans les caisses). Si il n'y a pas de boulot, tu licencies car la personne te cote de l'argent au lieu d'en rapporter.

----------


## fcharton2

> Autant je suis d'accord avec la premire phrase, autant je ne vois pas comment tu peux conclure par ta dernire phrase. Le chmage de masse c'est la consquence directe des dlocalisations qui sont choisies par les dcisionnaires des entreprises qui dlocalisent, pas par les classes moyennes.


La dlocalisation rpond  une demande : produire plus, pour moins cher, ces biens de consommation jetables dont nos classes moyennes sont friandes. 
La "tertiarisation" de la socit, qui a remplac les usines par des bureaux, rpond aussi  une demande de la classe moyenne : celle de voir ses enfants devenir cols blancs, ou cadres. 
Et l'ouverture des frontires rpond aussi  une demande, celle de disposer d'un "terrain de jeu" plus large, qui sert ceux de nos concitoyens plutt duqus, et ayant des revenus suffisants (classes moyennes, encore).
C'est enfin cette classe moyenne, qui en s'arqueboutant sur la dfense de SES acquis, finira par faire exploser le systme social, au dtrment des plus pauvres. 

Aprs, je suis d'accord avec toi que ce sont les patrons qui dlocalisent et les politiciens qui font les lois, mais ils le font pour rpondre  une demande: celle de la classe moyenne, assez riche pour consommer, assez nombreuse pour dgager des majorits.

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Sur les 10 dernires annes, ton salaire n'a pas augment, le SMIC n'a pas augment?
> Ma sensation c'est que l'augmentation a continu d'avoir lieu, mais comme l'inflation est reste faible, elle s'est traduite par de petits pourcentages.


En fait, il y a deux choses  voir. D'abord l'indexation des salaires sur l'inflation est une supercherie, puisque l'inflation est un indice erron. Et donc, on peut considrer que depuis des annes, ceux qui ne sont augments que sur l'inflation voient leurs salaires diminus tous les ans.
Ensuite, les salaires ne devrait-ils pas, au sein d'une entreprise tre calculs non pas sur une base fixe, mais sur un rapport ? Je m'explique. Si dans une socit on dfinissait le salaire de base (le plus faible, par exemple), et les autres (tous les autres, mme ceux des investisseurs) sur un coefficient par rapport au salaire de base. Ainsi, si le patron veut s'augmenter de 10 % et bin tout le personnel doit tre augment de 10 %. Ensuite, il devrait tre possible de lgifrer sur une grille max de coefficient, de sorte que le plus gros salaire de la socit ne soit pas 1000 fois le salaire de base.




> Je ne suis absolument pas d'accord avec cette vision des choses. A titre personnel, je constate que les priodes les plus riches de ma vie, du point de vue de mes hobbies, ont gnralement t des poques o je travaillais beaucoup. Inversement, des moments de plus faible boulot, j'avais tendance  me laisser aller.


Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais je relativiserai un peu. Nous avons tous les deux, je pense, la chance de faire un boulot qui nous plait et panouissant. Je pense que la donne est diffrente pour ceux qui bossent  la chaine (va dans l'agro-alimentaire sur les chaines, pour voir) ou qui sont balayeurs, etc... Bref, quand on fait un sale boulot (et le pire est qu'il faut que ce boulot soit fait), on n'a peut-tre pas la mme vision des priodes de repos...

----------


## pmithrandir

@fcharton, pour le financement, je t'ai mis un detail.

En gros, 
70% est financ par les entreprises qui diminue les salaires d'autant, donc ca fait une opration blanche.
Le reste est financ en supprimant toutes les aides, chmage, retraite, apl, rsa, etc... et en les runissant dans ce revenu de base. a introduit vachement de simplicit en enlevant toute la paperasse, ce qui devrait bien supprimer 10% de fonctionnaires au passage. (plus de personnes en charges des assedic, des apl, des retraites, tout le monde a son revenu et se dbrouille avec).

800, c'est finanable je pense.

Aprs, les gens auront le choix entre 
 - ne pas travailler 
 - travailler
 - faire du bnvolat
 - se lancer dans des projets personnels.

et 800, mme sur paris tu peux vivre, tu fais comme font beaucoup de gens, tu prends une coloc. C'est pas super, mais sans activit, ca permet de vivre dcemment. Si tu va a la campagne, tu peux gentiment te nourrir avec un jardin et 3 poules et te loger pour pas grand chose. Tu as du temps pour rparer toi mme ta maison par exemple.

@ souviron, j'ai bien dit que ca ne serait pas toujours une chose que j'apprcierai, mais beaucoup parce que le systme actuel est prvu pour que tu travaille.
Sans travail, dj la reconnaissance de la socit n'est pas grande.
En plus, en situation ou tu recherches un travail, tu ne peux t'engager dans rien. Pas de loisirs, pas de projets, etc.. tu peux tre parti 3 semaines plus tard.
C'est pas super motivant pour faire des activits enrichissantes.

Aprs, une des priodes les plus sympa pour moi je gagnais 5-600 par mois avec un logement pay. Je devais bosser entre 15 et 25 heures par semaines.
A cot de ca, je me suis occup d'une association, j'ai mont une boite, et j'ai pris pas mal de temps pour discuter avec mes amis.

@deuche, ton ide de rmunrer a la culture est malheureusement une double peine pour les plus pauvre. Si tu regardes bien la population, les enfants qui ont de la culture s'en sortent, les autres non. La culture, c'est aussi une ouverture d'esprit, un apprentissage continu, des choses utiles pour s'en sortir.
Rien que l'autre jour je lisais qu'avant 2 ans, les enfants soumis  un environnement riche (mots, langues, etc...) utilisaient environ 25-30% de leur cerveau en plus par rapport a des enfants laisss devant la TV. Et tu peux faire ce que tu veux aprs, dans le meilleur des cas tu maintiens la diffrence a 30%, mais jamais tu ne peux la combler. Si tu continue, le foss augment encore plus.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Tu poses mal le sujet.
> Est-ce qu'on bosse jusqu' 22H ? Non, car c'est pas autoris. Propose  n'importe quel patron de faire bosser les employs jusqu' 22H sans augmentation de charges ni de salaire, il ne peut qu'accepter.
> 
> La preuve ? Ben il y a quelques dcennies, c'tait 60H par semaine, pas 35. Et devine quel tait le besoin des patrons  l'poque ? 60H, pas 35.
> 
> L'entreprise a besoin de faire du chiffre d'affaire. Chaque heure travaille rapporte du chiffre d'affaire. Donc tu as intrt  faire bosser les gens un maximum d'heures (si tu peux facturer 25H dans une journe, c'est autant d'argent qui rentre dans les caisses). Si il n'y a pas de boulot, tu licencies car la personne te cote de l'argent au lieu d'en rapporter.


Attends, tu parles de 22h travailles par jour ou de l'horaire ?

parce que c'est tout a fait lgal de faire travailler des gens de 16  22h par exemple. Et sans complment de salaire. 
La majoration de nuit (et les rgles attenantes) est active de 22h a 6h si je me souviens bien.

Si tes horaires ne sont pas dans ton contrat, ton patron peut mme te demander de venir a ces heures l sans que tu ai vraiment ton mot  dire.

----------


## souviron34

> Autant je suis d'accord avec la premire phrase, autant je ne vois pas comment tu peux conclure par ta dernire phrase. Le chmage de masse c'est la consquence directe des dlocalisations qui sont choisies par les dcisionnaires des entreprises qui dlocalisent, pas par les classes moyennes.
> .


Non, ce n'est pas vrai, et Franois a raison  ::): 

Les dlocalisations datent du milieu/de la fin des annes 90. La dsindustrialisation / automatisation date du milieu des annes 70. Et le chmage de masse a commenc  ce moment-l : la Lorraine, le Nord, le Morvan (_Montceau-les-Mines_), l'Ardche vers Als, Clermont-Ferrand.. Bref, quand on a ferm les mines, puis les aciries / hauts-fourneaux et drivs, et le textile dans le nord... Des rgions entires se sont retrouvs sans plus aucune industrie. 

C'est  ce moment prcis qu'a commenc le chmage de masse...

Et c'est  ce moment prcis (81) qu'on a fait passer la retraite de 65  60 ans... 

Les dlocalisations n'ont fait que rajouter par dessus, mais le fond tait dj prsent depuis plus de 20 ans..  De mme que la "moyennisation" des classes, avec l'objectif de 80% d'une tranche d'age qui doit avoir le bac, l'accs sans slection  l'universit, etc etc..  : en 81, la gauche est arrive au pouvoir par les fonctionnaires et la classe ouvrire. Au fur et  mesure des annes 80, la classe ouvrire s'est dtourne peu  peu, et le PCF est pass de 25%  11% avec Hue, pendant que le FN montait doucement.... Et dans les annes 90, le mouvement s'est acclr, avec une descente  8% pour le PCF, puis une monte plus forte du FN, au fur et  mesure de la dception vis  vis justement de la gauche "officielle" qui ne s'occupait plus que des classes moyennes, tout en prnant toujours la classe ouvrire, alors que les usines avaient presque toutes disparues, et que on refusait de parler de la scurit , des trafics, et qu'on mettait en exergue la "diffrence" et les excuses "_ cause de l'origine_"... Et le gouvernement Jospin n'a pas fait grand chose pour inverser la tendance,  part la dmagogie des 35h et les emplois aids.. 

Donc rendons  Csar ce qui lui appartient : ce ne sont pas les dlocalisations qui ont cr le chmage de masse...


En fait, on pourrait dire que l'impact des dlocalisations est d'autant plus fort que on avait supprim dj la plupart des mtiers manuels, totalement dvaloriss, pendant qu'on montait en panace le fait d'tre diplm...  Or, comme pour la Tunisie et partout, il n'y a pas, d'une part, de boulot QUE pour des diplms, et d'autre part mme si , dans certains cas, tre lev dans un milieu sans culture peut permettre de monter quand mme, l on a purement et simplement favoris les couches dj favorises par un bon milieu d'origine, dont les enfants peuvent se reconvertir, ou se dplacer dans cette Europe ouverte, pendant que les autres restent coincs avec un diplme qui n'a plus de valeur tellement il est galvaud (l_es diplmes en communication en sont la preuve, comme la pluie d'infographistes_), avec leur famille  nourrir mais pas de dbouchs, et des frustations (_c'est sr qu'on est frustr,  s'tre fait dire qu'on tait un petit gnie, et se retrouver vendeur chez Darty_), alors que des pans entiers de la vie active sont obligs d'aller chercher des mains alleurs (_batiment, plombier, soudure, etc_).. Ce ct-l commence tout juste  revenir un peu.. Tout juste... Mais encore une fois ce ne sont pas les dlocalisations qui ont cr ce problme...

----------


## Mat.M

> Au del de 2  3 mois, aprs 8, 10, 13 ou 14 mois, je peux vous assurer que vous vous sentez encore moins humain que en tant au chmage, mme si la paye est bonne..
> 
> Et que quand vous avez REELLEMENT du temps libre sur les bras, c'est  dire que aprs avoir cherch du boulot 8 mois, 1 an, aprs avoir pass des dizaines d'entrevues, vous tes dcourag, eh ben le temps .... il faut l'occuper...


1-Si tu est mis dans un placard c'est que tu est embauch dans une boite de gens totalement incomptents qui n'ont aucune vision d'avenir bref la majorit des boites franaises.
Je n'arrive pas  concevoir qu'on mette des gens au placard tellement il y a de gens avec du potentiel ( comme toi je prsume  ::mrgreen:: ) et tellement il y a de choses  faire dans la vie.

Chez Google US par exemple on est oblig d'avoir un projet perso...sur le moment c'est peut-tre inutile mais a permet de faire avancer le schmiblick.

ensuite ce temps libre il faut l'occuper  monter une start-up web ou  faire des pages web pour les autres que tu vas facturer ; _Time is Money_ et _Bussiness As Usual_  ::mrgreen:: 
le temps libre il faut bien le mettre  proft..
moi j'ai des millions de projets pas forcment pertinents mais des millions de projets et ide tout de mme,mais le problme c'est qu'il n'y a que 24heures par jour...





> Donc rendons  Csar ce qui lui appartient : ce ne sont pas les dlocalisations qui ont cr le chmage de masse...


de toute faon on ne relocalisera jamais l'industrie textile en France....ou alors il faut faire de l'habillement haut de gamme et luxe comme chez LVMH
Et puis tu ne mentionnes pas l'automatisation des tches et la robotisation.
Maintenant si tu veux produire un bien, je caricature un peu, tu appuies sur un bouton et puis tu as ce que tu veux...
c'est comme l'agriculture: avec les OGM, la mcanisation et robotisation  outrance un hectare de terre agricole en 2014 a doit rendre 10fois plus qu'il n'y a 50ans

----------


## souviron34

> 1-Si tu est mis dans un placard c'est que tu est embauch dans une boite de gens totalement incomptents qui n'ont aucune vision d'avenir bref la majorit des boites franaises.


C'est vrai, que Thomson-CSF, avec 300 000 salaris dans le monde, prsente depuis plus de 130 ans, et 2ime boite franaise, est un exemple d'incomptence  ::aie:: 





> Je n'arrive pas  concevoir qu'on mette des gens au placard tellement il y a de gens avec du potentiel ( comme toi je prsume ) et tellement il y a de choses  faire dans la vie.


Parce que simplement les impratifs de boites brassant des milliards et employant 350 000 salaris ne s'arrtent pas  1 personne, aussi doue soit-elle..





> Chez Google US par exemple on est oblig d'avoir un projet perso...sur le moment c'est peut-tre inutile mais a permet de faire avancer le schmiblick.


Mais j'en avais, des projets persos... Mais a n'empche rien.. Aprs 2 ou 3 mois..




> ensuite ce temps libre il faut l'occuper  monter une start-up web ou  faire des pages web pour les autres que tu vas facturer ; _Time is Money_ et _Bussiness As Usual_ 
> le temps libre il faut bien le mettre  proft..


"De mon temps" il n'y avait ni Web , ni startup...  Ni de statut d'auto-entrepeneur, ni d'EURL, ni rien de tout a...





> Maintenant si tu veux produire un bien, je caricature un peu, tu appuies sur un bouton et puis tu as ce que tu veux...
> c'est comme l'agriculture: avec les OGM, la mcanisation et robotisation  outrance un hectare de terre agricole en 2014 a doit rendre 10fois plus qu'il n'y a 50ans


Et ce que nous disons, c'est que il faut simplement peut-tre rviser ce modle...

Plutt que se lamenter et s'accrocher  son dernier ipod...et au prochain qui va sortir..

----------


## Mat.M

> Il y a pleins de cultures ou de tribus ou les gens ne travaillent pas, mais ne font que le ncessaire pour vivre (fabriquer/rparer son logement, trouver de quoi se nourrir), et ils ne s'ennuient pas les X autres heures de la journe pour autant. Ils s'occupent comme ils le peuvent, et ne reste pas assis contre un arbre en attendant que le jour se couche.
> .


c'est tout  fait exact ; je connais un village / communaut au Guatemala qui vit comme a , les gens vivent trs bien.
Le problme c'est qu'on vit dans une socit o tout est montaris, il y a aussi la pression sociale.
Et puis en France le problme c'est les prix levs des loyers par rapport  l'Allemagne par exemple

----------


## Mat.M

> C'est vrai, que Thomson-CSF, avec 300 000 salaris dans le monde, prsente depuis plus de 130 ans, et 2ime boite franaise, est un exemple d'incomptence 
> 
> Parce que simplement les impratifs de boites brassant des milliards et employant 350 000 salaris ne s'arrtent pas  1 personne, aussi doue soit-elle..
> 
> "De mon temps" il n'y avait ni Web , ni startup...  Ni de statut d'auto-entrepeneur, ni d'EURL, ni rien de tout a...
> .


300 000 salaris ? Il doit y en avoir un paquet qui passe leur temps  faire des achats sur Internet ou  mater des vidos sur bidule-paurne  ::aie:: 
Sinon concernant le statut d'auto-entrepreneur et EURL a n'a pas empch Steve Jobs ou M Zuckenberg de crer des startups qui gagnent des milliards , ils avaient la gniak et taient des grands visionnaires pour entreprendre...

----------


## Mat.M

> Et ce que nous disons, c'est que il faut simplement peut-tre rviser ce modle...
> 
> Plutt que se lamenter et s'accrocher  son dernier ipod...et au prochain qui va sortir..


tout  fait d'accord mais par quoi le remplacer ? 
Par un revenu d'existence dont nous parle pmithrandir ?

----------


## souviron34

> 300 000 salaris ? Il doit y en avoir un paquet qui passe leur temps  faire des achats sur Internet ou  mater des vidos sur bidule-paurne


Arrte de raconter n'importe quoi...

350 000 salaris qui travaillent d'arrache-pied 8h/jour, c'est la norme de ces boites (_comme justement General Electric, Philips, Siemens, et autres Sony, Hewlet, etc_). (_et tu es licenci illico presto si on te prend  faire des trucs perso sur le Net_)

Des centaines d'usines dans le monde, des centaines de SAV locaux, des centaines de rseaux commerciaux...





> Sinon concernant le statut d'auto-entrepreneur et EURL a n'a pas empch Steve Jobs ou M Zuckenberg de crer des startups qui gagnent des milliards , ils avaient la gniak et taient des grands visionnaires pour entreprendre...


Sauf qu'ils taient aux USA....

En France, ce n'est que depuis dbut 2000 qu'il y a EURL, et depuis Sarko et 2008/2009 qu'il y a auto-entrepreneur...




> tout  fait d'accord mais par quoi le remplacer ? 
> Par un revenu d'existence dont nous parle pmithrandir ?


Et pourquoi pas, comme le disait Franois, par rflchir et admettre que la mcanisation n'est peut-tre pas un super-bien, et que le travail n'est pas une corve, mais un bien ?

----------


## Mat.M

> Je crois que si demain il n'y a plus de boulot, la majorit fera comme les inactifs actuels: leur dure quotidienne de TV passera de 3h40 (moyenne actuelle),  7 ou 8h (moyenne des inactifs), et Facebook comblera le reste des huit heures de travail conomises. Comme tu le dis, ils sauront s'occuper, mais je suis persuad qu'on y perdra au change. 
> 
> Quant  l'panouissement, si tu discutes avec des chomeurs, des personnes qui ne travaillent pas, ou des retraits, tu constateras qu'en dehors des plus riches, beaucoup s'ennuient un peu... quand mme...
> 
> Francois


les autres peut-tre mais personnellement certainement pas de rest scotch devant la tl !
Je ferais du bnvolat pour aider les gens qui en ont besoin et me rendre utile.
C'est plus enrichissant.

----------


## Mat.M

> Arrte de raconter n'importe quoi...
> 
> 350 000 salaris qui travaillent d'arrache-pied 8h/jour,


bofff ok d'accord avec toi mais tu peux trs bien bosser 12heures par jour et tre totalement inefficace !
Le stakhanovisme c'est totalement dpass on n'est plus du tout du temps de l'URSS...
avec la hi-tech aujourd'hui pas besoin de bosser 12heures par jours  ::mrgreen:: 
C'est comme la boite que je viens de quitter; le patron bossait peut-tre 60heures par semaine sur un projet de logiciel a n'empche pas que  le projet est totalement bancal, avec des tonnes de copier-coller et qu'il va mettre un temps fou  corriger les bugs une fois distribu auprs des clients




> Sauf qu'ils taient aux USA....
> 
> En France, ce n'est que depuis dbut 2000 qu'il y a EURL, et depuis Sarko et 2008/2009 qu'il y a auto-entrepreneur...


que ce soit en France ou aux USA ou en Mongolie Intrieure on s'en fiche...
ce que je voulais signifier c'est que le but niveau zro de l'Economie c'est de monter des entreprises qui dgagent du cash ou qui sont des cash machines.
Si tu as une ide qui va te faire de toi le Roi du Ptrole et un nouveau Tycoon que ce soit en France ou ailleurs ne change rien.
Seulement en France on philosophe pendant des sicles sur les sempiternels dbats droite-gauche,la culture Cadre totalement inutile,les rflexes aristocratiques...

heureusement qu'il y a des types comme Xavier Niel qui prennent le contrepied de tout cela 

A la radio il y a un patron de boulangeries qui est interview dans une pub, il possde 5 boulangeries et 2000clients par jour donc a doit faire un sacr paquet de cash..
et je sais mme pas si c'est 2000 clients pour chaque boulangerie ou pour l'ensemble les 5....
c'est plus rentable qu'une socit de service qui va pondre un projet informatique plein de bugs  ::aie:: 




> Et pourquoi pas, comme le disait Franois, par rflchir et admettre que la mcanisation n'est peut-tre pas un super-bien, et que le travail n'est pas une corve, mais un bien ?


plus ou moins d'accord  ; le travail est justement devenu une corve....
vous n'avez rien pig  la Mondialisation ; la Mondialisation c'est de *factoriser*  l'extrme les moyens de productions et faire des conomies d'chelles...
maintenant je ne suis pas un extrmiste ; le travail peut-tre intressant notamment si on se lance dans une voie semi-artisanale; par exemple comme je l'ai cris si tu fais de la production de vtements de luxe avec des ouvriers trs qualifis qui vont travailler manuellement.
Ou bien si tu est artisan boulanger

----------


## pmithrandir

@souviron, la taille ne fait pas l'efficacit.

La filiale dans laquelle je bosse emploi 3000 personnes pour 10 millions de client.
La boite mre 100 000 pour 30 millions de clients.

Motorolla a mis 2000 ingnieur pour crr un nouvel os mobile en 2004. Apple en a mis 20. Tu connais motorola OS toi ?

Bref...

Aprs, je ne pense pas que le travail soit un mal, mais penser que l'on peut arreter le progrs, empecher d'utiliser des techniques plus efficaces, etc... ca me parait illusoire.
Si on peut construire une maison pour 20 000 euros, on le fera. et l'tat n'y pourra rien.

Par ailleur, mon revenu d'existence mrite aussi de la rflexion, parce qu'il faut le financer. La ca tient parce que je prend une hypothse  70% d'employ, mais si on tombe a 20% d'emploi ncessaires, il faudra bien taxer les machines a un moment pour payer tout ca.

----------


## Mat.M

> @souviron, la taille ne fait pas l'efficacit.
> 
> La filiale dans laquelle je bosse emploi 3000 personnes pour 10 millions de client.
> La boite mre 100 000 pour 30 millions de clients.
> 
> Motorolla a mis 2000 ingnieur pour crr un nouvel os mobile en 2004. Apple en a mis 20. Tu connais motorola OS toi ?


parfaitement d'accord c'est ce que j'ai voulu expliquer  Mr Souviron

----------


## souviron34

> @souviron, la taille ne fait pas l'efficacit.


Certes, mais l n'est pas le problme...

Des boites de 300 000  500 000 salaris, il en existe un certain nombre.. Dont beaucoup justement dans l'industrie dite "lourde"..

Qui est un monde que beaucoup ici - dont Mat.M - ne semble pas connaitre...

Simplement pour dire que dans ces boites, le nombre vient du nombre d'usines manufacturires... Et que parmi ces 300 ou 500 000, les 3/4, voire les 4/5, sont des ouvriers  la chaine..  C'est une ralit que visiblement Mat.M a du mal  comprendre .. Et mme toi avec Motorola : le nombres de salaris dans les usines d'assemblages et dans les lignes de mme que dans les SAV et services commerciaux, est bien suprieur  ceux des bureaux...


Par exemple, alors que j'tais dans cette boite, en ne bossant que pour une "petite" division (_les quipements mdicaux_), il y avait 55 usines dans le monde charges de fabriquer les scanners, les machines de radiologie, les machines de gamma-thrapie ou d'IRM, etc..  Qui employaient  elles seules 28500 salaris.  Pas  se tourner les pouces... mais sur des chaines.. Alors qu'on tait 12 dans le service R&D, et 12 de plus dans le service "R industrielle"...

Mais il y a aussi les usines charges de fabriquer les machines  laver, les lave-vaisselles, les toasters, etc, plus celles charges de fabriquer les tlphones, plus celles charges de fabriquer les systmes de sons, haut-parleurs, stro, etc, plus celles charges de fabriquer les tls, plus celles charges de fabriquer les satellites, plus celles charges de fabriquer les missiles, les obus, les canons, etc etc...

----------


## zaventem

> Si tu va a la campagne, tu peux gentiment te nourrir avec un jardin et 3 poules et te loger pour pas grand chose. Tu as du temps pour rparer toi mme ta maison par exemple.


Donc, en gros, on surprime l'obligation de travailler mais pour pouvoir s'en sortir, ceux qui choisissent de ne pas travailler sont oblig de travailler?  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

C'est sr que cultiver 3 carottes et 5 patates, c'est comparable  8h de travail  la chaine en usine... 


Encore une fois un tel systme ne serait pas viable dans un systme libral dirig par l'argent et les bnfices, et encore moins  une echelle nationale seulement.

Il faudrait revoir une trs grosse partie du systme, car mme avec ce que propose pmithrandir, cela ne marchera pas, si tu donnes 800 aux gens, tu ne peux pas avoir des logements  6/700 de loyer, te taper 100/200 de courses par mois, payer tes factures, etc etc 

Aprs la coloc, c'est bien gentil, mais quand tu es 2 avec 3/4 gosses, tu vas pas te foutre en coloc avec d'autres personnes, sinon a revient aux communauts hippies des annes 70 (mme si ce n'est pas forcement le plus utopique, on aura peut-tre pas le choix).

Et le jardin  la campagne, c'est bien gentil aussi, mais si 90% de la population doit cultiver son propre jardin, pas sr qu'on ait assez de place...


Il faut obligatoirement une baisse drastique du cot de la vie, donc pour la plupart des boites, faire une croix sur les grosses marges et autres, ce qui n'est pas compatible avec le mode "enrichissement personnel" dans lequel on vie.

Sinon avec 800 euros, tu ne t'en sors pas...

Les gens au RSA y arrive difficilement et parce qu'il y a toutes les aides  cts, si tu vires tout pour mettre "que" 800, je t'assure que ca tiendra pas 1an si on garde les mmes grandeurs de prix qu'actuellement.

----------


## pmithrandir

Dj, 2 personnes, ca fait 1600.

En plus, 6-700 euros, c'est des grandes surfaces dj, ou c'est paris.
Quelqu'un qui ne travaille plus n'a plus besoin d'tre au coeur de la ville, proche d'un lieu spcifique. Quand tu as le temps, tu peux passer 1 heure a aller quelque part. 

Et pour nourrir une famille, il faut peut en fait, en bossant 2 ou 3 mois sur 12, ou un peu tous les jours, on arrive a fournir la plus grande partie de la nourriture, et c'est aussi plus respectueux de la nature.

Ca pose d'autres problme, mais le jardin n'tait qu'un exemple, tu peux compter par exemple le nombre d'heure que tu as comme autant de temps passer sans babysitter avec tes enfants, comme du temps pour faire les travaux chez toi(et la c'est des grosses conomies) etc...

800, uns fois qu'on a enlev la pression sur l'immobilier et les loyers levs du  a, c'est pas mal pour survivre. Et le revenu d'existence ne fournit que cela. Si tu veux mieux, tu arretes d'tre oisif, tu va aider ton voisin qui vient t'aider ensuite, etc...

----------


## Zirak

Il n'y a pas que les grosses villes, maintenant si tu n'es pas perdu en pleine cambrousse sans aucun village  moins de 10km, ton loyer monte vite. J'habite dans une petite ville (mais ville quand mme pas village) en pleine campagne bourguignone, bah j'ai dj pratiquement 400 de loyer pour un F2, donc oui, je suis loin des loyers de Paris, Lyon ou autre, mais cela reprsente quand mme presque 50% de ton revenu d'existence.

Oui  2, cela fait 1600, bah une famille avec 2 ou 3 enfants, je suis pas persuad qu'elle s'en sorte avec 1600et plus aucune autre aide.


Tu dis que si ca ne suffit pas, suffit de pas rester oisif, et d'aller aider le voisin, qui m'aidera en retour, ok pas de soucis, mais  moins de me faire payer par le voisin, cela ne paiera pas mes factures, donc pour le coup, je rejoins le commentaire juste au dessus, c'est arreter de travailler pour travailler ailleurs ? Quel intrt ?


Enfin, je me rpte, je ne pense pas que cela soit viable dans le systme actuel sans de grosses remises en cause sur pleins de services  / ressources / institutions.

----------


## souviron34

> Il faut obligatoirement une baisse drastique du cot de la vie, donc pour la plupart des boites, faire une croix sur les grosses marges et autres, ce qui n'est pas compatible avec le mode "enrichissement personnel" dans lequel on vie.


C'est bien pour a que je dirais qu'il faut au contraire une augmentation drastique du cot de la vie..  Pour liminer le superflu de nos socits de sur-consommation, et revenir  quelque chose de sens...

Mais au vu de ce que je lis ici, c'est pas gagn  ::aie::  ::calim2:: 


Parce que j'entend pleurer  gauche et  droite sur "_c'est dur la vie_", "_on n'a pas le salaire qu'on mrite_", "_on est moins bien pay relativement que vous_", etc etc, mais en attendant non seulement vous gagnez en moyenne plus qu'avant, mais surtout vous bnficiez de bien plus de choses, qui vous semblent "normales" ou , pire, qu'on ne peut pas vivre sans...  justement parce que elles sont moins chres qu'avant...

Faudrait savoir....

----------


## Zirak

> C'est bien pour a que je dirais qu'il faut au contraire une augmentation drastique du cot de la vie..  Piur liminer le superflu de nos socits de sur-consommation, et revenir  quelque chose de sens...
> 
> Mais au vu de ce que je lis ici, c'est pas gagn



En mme temps je ne vois mme pas de quoi tu parles, personne ici (sauf toi qui ne considre les gens que comme des moutons scotch  la tv / FB et  leur Ipad/Iphone), n'a parl de produits de consommation, ou de superficiel, on n'a parl que de loyer / nourriture, je vois pas le superficiel....

Aprs oui, augmente drastiquement le cot de la vie, quand le moindre smicard qui ira bosser ses 40h par semaine pour ne payer QUE son logement et sa bouffe, et ne sera qu'un simple mouton zombie pour le coup (mme plus besoin de tv ou de FB), vu qu'il n'aura plus aucune occupation ni aucune intraction plus ou moins intellectuelle avec quoi que ce soit,  part le pousser au suicide.... Mais bon c'est sr, une fois que les pauvres se seront foutu en l'air de dsespoir, cela fera de nouveau du boulot pour ceux qui en avaient dj un qui payait bien.


Augmenter drastiquement le cot de la vie.... Et aprs c'est moi le jeune nantis berc d'illusion ? Je pense que ton salaire actuel a dt de faire perdre un peu de la realit de cette vie difficile que tu as soit-disant connu plus jeune (c'est vrai qu'tre pay  rien faire, c'est vachement plus dur que d'tre sans emploi et se retrouver  la rue, pov chou  ::aie:: )

----------


## deuche

> A un niveau macro, les dlocalisations ont t rendues possibles par une lgislation internationale privilgiant le libre change et interdisant le protectionnisme (dans sa dfinition classique) sur la base d'une idologie (le libralisme conomique) le tout manoeuvr par les lites des pays occidentaux avec les USA en tte avec en toile de fond cette prtendue loi conomique comme quoi le libralisme conomique cre de la richesse pour tout le monde, or on sait aujourd'hui que c'est faux.


+1
J'ajouterai Art.32 et 63 du TFUE





> Donc rendons  Csar ce qui lui appartient : ce ne sont pas les dlocalisations qui ont cr le chmage de masse...


-1

J'ai cr un groupe sur Facebook qui rassemble toutes les victimes de ces articles mettant dans un groupe tous les groupes de soutien.
Au final je dnombre dj plus de 145 000 membres et pour la petite histoire FB me restreint dans la possibilit d'agrandir le groupe.

Les dlocalisation, si elle ne font pas tout le chmage de masse y contribue largement.

----------


## souviron34

> Je pense que ton salaire actuel a dt de faire perdre un peu de la realit de cette vie difficile que tu as soit-disant connu plus jeune (c'est vrai qu'tre pay  rien faire, c'est vachement plus dur que d'tre sans emploi et se retrouver  la rue, pov chou )


Mon salaire actuel est de zro ....  et,  part 2 ans, il est de zro depuis 10 ans... Alors depuis 3 ans je peux - en entamant srieusement - vivre sur les sous laisss par l'hritage de mes parents, mais alors que j'aurais pu y avoir droit je n'ai jamais demand ni le RMI ni le RSA, parce que j'ai toujours considr que c'tait pour ceux qui en avaient VRAIMENT le besoin, pas ceux qui POUVAIENT se dmerder autrement...  alors que le Franais moyen va considrer a comme un d, et s'tonner que je ne l'ai pas demand..

Donc je vais te dire que mon niveau de vie est bas sur 500  600 euros par mois...

Mais j'ai la mme chaine stro depuis 30 ans, j'ai des bagnoles de 22 ans, j'ai le mme PC depuis 9 ans (Windows XP), j'ai le mme petit telphone basique depuis 7 ans,  etc etc etc...






> -1
> 
> J'ai cr un groupe sur Facebook qui rassemble toutes les victimes de ces articles mettant dans un groupe tous les groupes de soutien.
> Au final je dnombre dj plus de 145 000 membres et pour la petite histoire FB me restreint dans la possibilit d'agrandir le groupe.


Quel est le rapport ???





> Les dlocalisation, si elle ne font pas tout le chmage de masse y contribue largement.


Pt'et ben, mais on parlait de la CREATION....  

Gastiflex _Marco46_ disait que c'tait les dlocalisations qui avaient CREE le chmage de masse. Je rectifiais..

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour moi il faut dfinir d'abord ce que l'on veut offrir a des gens qui n'auraient que le revenu d'existence.

Est-ce la couverture de tous les besoins primaires
ou 
est-ce le confort.

Une famille avec 2 enfants peut vivre dans un logement de 50-60m. Ca n'est pas grand, mais c'est tout a fait acceptable. une chambre de 12m pour 2 enfants et une de 10 pour les parents +28-38m de partie communes, cuisine, sdb, etc...
Dans paris, on est a 1600, hors budget
En moyenne couronne : 1000
en ile de France : 8-900

Si maintenant on se place ailleurs en France : 
Nord : 480
Est : 480
Lyon : 660
Ouest : 550
Sud : 8-900

Bref, ce ne sont pas les lieux qui manquent pour vivre dans des conditions dcentes.

Aprs, on ne force personne a avoir des enfants, et si les gens en ont a ne rien faire ou a leur fournir du luxe. Avec 1600, tu peux vivre si tu n'a plus de frais du a ton travail. C'est chiche, mais pas impossible. Si en plus tu as un logement a toi, ce qui n'est pas impossible en se concentrant sur cet objectif tt ou en hritant, tu peux vraiment tre  l'aise.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Mon salaire actuel est de zro ....  et,  part 2 ans, il est de zro depuis 10 ans...


Tu n'as pas ramen un pactole du canada ? tu n'a aucun revenus complmentaires ?

ca semble coller difficilement.

Et puis d'abord, pourquoi tu ne bosses pas fainant !!!  ::weird::

----------


## souviron34

> Tu n'as pas ramen un pactole du canada ? tu n'a aucun revenus complmentaires ?


Non..  [_histoire perso longue et pas approprie ici_]

Et j'aimerais bien bosser, mais toutes mes candidatures sont rejetes, questions d'age, d'intrt, et de technologie.. Mme si je postule ailleurs que dans mon trou perdu ou  Montpellier ou Toulouse..  J'ai pas le bon profil ni le bon age...

Je me plaint pas du tout, mais simplement ma rflexion n'est en rien lie  un haut revenu, au contraire...  Et vers Bziers, qui est l'endroit de France avec le plus fort taux de chmage, vu mes "non-horaires", je suis souvent, comme les autres,  Auchan etc, et alors que moi je vais juste prendre un caf, je vois les gens au rayon info ou lectro...

C'est tout...

----------


## Invit

> Gastiflex disait que c'tait les dlocalisations qui avaient CREE le chmage de masse. Je rectifiais..


Pas moi qui ait dit a. C'est un autre gauchiste.
Je disais que le chmage venait de l'automatisation et qu'tant inhrent  cette dernire il aurait d tre anticip avec une baisse progressive du temps de travail et du travail tout court.

Tiens, j'ai pens  toi tout  l'heure. Le FN s'attaque au chmage  bras le corps : 
http://www.leparisien.fr/politique/b...14-3803997.php

----------


## fcharton2

> @fcharton, pour le financement, je t'ai mis un detail.
> En gros, 70% est financ par les entreprises qui diminue les salaires d'autant, donc ca fait une opration blanche.
> Le reste est financ en supprimant toutes les aides, chmage, retraite, apl, rsa, etc... et en les runissant dans ce revenu de base. a introduit vachement de simplicit en enlevant toute la paperasse, ce qui devrait bien supprimer 10% de fonctionnaires au passage. (plus de personnes en charges des assedic, des apl, des retraites, tout le monde a son revenu et se dbrouille avec).


Donc, si je comprends bien, ton financement vient, pour les retraits de la baisse  concurrence de leur retraite, et pour les salaris de la baisse de leur salaire ou de leurs allocations chmage, compense par le fait que 70% d'entre eux seront ravis de travailler autant pour 800  de moins (donc, s'ils taient au SMIC, en divisant leur salaire par deux). Et tu ne verses ce revenu qu'aux actifs et aux retraits (pas aux enfants, pas aux tudiants, pas aux autres inactifs).

Tu seras d'accord avec moi, je suppose, que ces 800  de salaire en moins vont reprsenter pour l'Etat des recettes en moins: moins d'impt, moins de charges, avec les mmes coles, la mme assurance maladie, les mmes collectivits locales. A moins de rendre ces 800  chargeables et imposables (auquel cas il va falloir verser bien plus), tu vas avoir du mal  financer l'Etat. Mais ce qui m'tonne le plus, c'est que tu sembles croire qu'avec 30% de salaris en moins, les entreprises produiront autant. 

Mon calcul coin de table  moi dirait plutt : 

aujourd'hui, on produit 2000 milliards par an (le PIB)
l'Etat (+secu+ collectivits locales) consomme environ 1150 (57% du PIB actuel environ)

dans le monde futur, tu as environ 30% de salaris en moins (ton hypothse). A productivit gale (et ce n'est pas garanti: je risque d'tre moins motiv si je touche le SMIC-800), le PIB risque de baisser de 30% aussi, non? Ce qui nous fait un PIB dans les 1400 milliards par an...

mais l'Etat, dans le mme temps, va dpenser 450 milliards de plus, et dpenser un peu moins. Imaginons qu'on rduise de 200 milliards... Ca nous fait des dpenses d'tat en hausse de 250,  pour un total de 1400, pile poil le PIB... 

Ca doit tre moi, mais j'ai comme l'impression que cela ne marche pas...

Et d'un point de vue d'entreprise, je ne vois juste pas comment cela s'organise. Ce que tu me dis, c'est que je vais perdre 30% de mes salaris, que les autres seront pays 800 de moins, mais que l'Etat me prendra le reste (vu que les entreprises financent le systme). Mais comme l'Etat ne peut pas perdre des recettes (ses baisses de dpense financent dj le revenu minimum), les charges devront tre les mmes. Donc, je vais avoir les mmes charges, et 30% de salaris en moins. C'est cela? 

Et on pourrait faire le mme calcul sur les salaris restant... Les 30% qui ne travaillent pas ne sont plus imposables, je suppose. Donc on doit rpartir les impts et charges sociales manquantes sur les autres (l'Etat doit toujours se financer, hein?)... Faire payer les riches? Ca va leur donner drlement envie de rester, a...

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Pas moi qui ait dit a. C'est un autre gauchiste.


Dsol, j'ai rectifi  ::D:   ::oops:: 





> Je disais que le chmage venait de l'automatisation et qu'tant inhrent  cette dernire il aurait d tre anticip avec une baisse progressive du temps de travail et du travail tout court.


Sans doute - certainement d'ailleurs - qu'il aurait d tre anticip... Par contre, dire "_baisse progressive du temps de travail et du travail tout court_", je crois que tu n'as pas compris ce qu'taient des ouvriers, fiers de leurs boulots, en tous cas pour la seconde partie de la proposition..

Va dire aux mecs de Gondrange ou de Florange qu'on les paye  rien faire, tu vas voir la tronche qu'ils vont te faire...





> Tiens, j'ai pens  toi tout  l'heure. Le FN s'attaque au chmage  bras le corps : 
> http://www.leparisien.fr/politique/b...14-3803997.php


Mais a fait plus d'une semaine qu'il a pass a...

Et il est issu de la banlieue en question (la Devze)... Mais c'est vrai que dans ce quartier et le centre de Bziers c'est devenu banal, de voir des gamins s'amuser  fracasser une bagnole ou se tirer des joints en bande  11h30  le soir...

Alors on peut dire / faire / penser ce qu'on veut, d'une part c'est bien accueilli dans la ville - sinon il n'aurait pas t lu avec 48% des voix -  mais d'autre part il y a comme un pbe - et qui est gnral d'ailleurs, pour tout ce qui est cits : si les parents laissent leurs gamins dehors  11h30 ou minuit 1/2,  10 ou 13 ans, qu'est-ce qu'on fait ?? on les laisse glander, se monter le bourrichon entre eux, et se lancer dans des surenchres de "_je suis plus fort que toi  faire la plus grosse connerie_" , ou bien on tente quelque chose ??

L l'avantage de ce type de mesures, c'est que c'est pas financier - contrairement  ce qui avait t propos de faire baisser les allocs, c'est pas de la "maltraitance" - tu les enfermes pas, tu les mets pas en taule, tu leur donne pas d'avertissements -.. c'est juste faire retomber la responsabilit de gardiens sur les parents, ce qui est juste, non ??

Alors honntement je pense pas que a change quoi que ce soit, mais c'est pas pire que si c'tait mieux  ::mrgreen::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Sans doute - certainement d'ailleurs - qu'il aurait d tre anticip... Par contre, dire "_baisse progressive du temps de travail et du travail tout court_", je crois que tu n'as pas compris ce qu'taient des ouvriers, fiers de leurs boulots, en tous cas pour la seconde partie de la proposition..
> 
> Va dire aux mecs de Gondrange ou de Florange qu'on les paye  rien faire, tu vas voir la tronche qu'ils vont te faire...


Question de prsentation aussi: on les paie plus  l'heure, c'est valorisant.

Mais de toutes faons on peut fantasmer sur l'automatisation tant qu'on veut, mais pendant ce temps on ds-automatise pendant qu'on dlocalise....mme avant la rvolution industrielle, je parle du moyen-ge (europen), ce sont les forts salaires qui on amen l'automatisation. En arrivant au Japon (au 16me sicle), les Portugais et Hollandais ont dcouverts deux choses: "les Japonais font tout  la main", et "la main d'oeuvre cote la moiti de ce que a cote en Europe". Heureusement qu' cette poque, il n'y avait que quelques navires par an  faire le voyage entre l'Europe et l'Extrme-Orient, sinon la rvolution industrielle n'aurait pas encore eu lieu.

Aujourd'hui il n'y aura pas de nouvelle vague d'automatisation transformant la socit jusqu' ce que les salaires montent dans le Tiers Monde.

Ah, et le travail le dimanche: c'est simple, a ne poserait pas problme si les entreprises payaient assez pour motiver vraiment leurs salaris  travailler le dimanche, ce sont des salaris qui cotisent aux syndicats aprs tout, si c'tait rellement intressant pour eux ils quitteraient le syndicat ou l'empecherait de s'y opposer. Non, le problme, c'est que si on offrait 300 par mois en plus, nets de tout,  une caissire pour travailler le dimanche, ce ne serait pas rentable pour le distributeur.

----------


## souviron34

> Ah, et le travail le dimanche: c'est simple, a ne poserait pas problme si les entreprises payaient *assez* pour motiver vraiment leurs salaris  travailler le dimanche


Moi quand mme ce qui me fascine dans tous vos posts, aux uns et aux autres, c'est le terme "_assez_"....

Alors que dans la plupart des pays du monde, c'est "_pay_"..

Et aprs on s'tonne qu'on dlocalise....   ::roll::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Moi quand mme ce qui me fascine dans tous vos posts, aux uns et aux autres, c'est le terme "_assez_"....
> 
> Alors que dans la plupart des pays du monde, c'est "_pay_"..
> 
> Et aprs on s'tonne qu'on dlocalise....


Un jour on arrivera peut-tre  dlocaliser le commerce de dtail, mais ni toi ni moi ne le verrons  :;): 

Et en gnral, tu penses donc que l'on doit abolir la Scu* pour tre plus comptitifs? a a le mrite d'tre honnte, mais faut t'attendre  des ractions violentes....

*Parce que niveau cot, entre la Scu et la fermeture obligatoire du dimanche, il n'y a mme pas de comparaison possible, hein...

(et par "violentes" j'entend rellement violentes, pas des arguments enflamms,  moins que tu considre une bouteille en verre pleine de krosne comme un argument...)

----------


## fcharton2

> Moi quand mme ce qui me fascine dans tous vos posts, aux uns et aux autres, c'est le terme "_assez_"....
> Alors que dans la plupart des pays du monde, c'est "_pay_"..


Ca rappelle une blague  la mode dans les annes 80... Un chien franais, un chien polonais et un chien russe discutant,  la belle poque du paradis des travailleurs... : 

le chien franais : quelle vie de chien, ce matin j'ai encore d aboyer pour qu'on m'apporte ma viande
le chien polonais : c'est quoi, aboyer?
le chien russe : c'est quoi, de la viande?

----------


## souviron34

> Et en gnral, tu penses donc que l'on doit abolir la Scu* pour tre plus comptitifs? a a le mrite d'tre honnte, mais faut t'attendre  des ractions violentes....
> 
> *Parce que niveau cot, entre la Scu et la fermeture obligatoire du dimanche, il n'y a mme pas de comparaison possible, hein...
> 
> (et par "violentes" j'entend rellement violentes, pas des arguments enflamms,  moins que tu considre une bouteille en verre pleine de krosne comme un argument...)


 ::calim2::  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: 

J'avoue ne pas voir le rapport entre mon post et le tien...

----------


## Sunchaser

> Moi quand mme ce qui me fascine dans tous vos posts, aux uns et aux autres, c'est le terme "_assez_"....
> 
> Alors que dans la plupart des pays du monde, c'est "_pay_"..
> 
> Et aprs on s'tonne qu'on dlocalise....


Donc, c'est parce qu'ailleurs il y en a qui doivent se contenter et tre heureux de travailler 6 a 7 jours sur 7, pour juste bouffer et se loger, que l'on devrait donc baisser les bras et dire "amen" a tout ?
Je suis peut tre simplet - tu le sais - mais j'avoue que la on dirait fort que tu nous dis que on ne doit pas s'mouvoir de se voir proposer petit  petit (les projets avancent masqus) des conditions de "Roumains" (c'est un exemple, dsol, je n'ai rien contre eux, mais bon ... ce n'est pas la partie la plus prospre de l'Europe) parce qu'aprs tout au Bangladesh c'est pire ?
Je schmatise, mais j'entends la que finalement on nivelle par le bas, mais c'est normal et on ne devrait pas s'en soucier.
Tu vas me dire que je m'enflamme un peu vite, et qu'on ne parle ici que du travail du dimanche, enfin, mme pas d'ailleurs, du travail du dimanche de certains qui n'y travaillaient pas. 
(parceque bon, je rappelle qu'il y a beaucoup de gens qui bossent week-ends et jours fris, sans compensation, juste le droit de fermer leur gueule; le monde d'ou je viens  l'origine par exemple, les "laquais, servants & domestiques", le monde d'en bas quoi... bref)
Je ne peux m'empcher d'accoler ce genre dvnements a tout un tas d'autres actions, qui me font penser que la "spirale infernale / descendante" est bien lance.

----------


## fcharton2

> Donc, c'est parce qu'ailleurs il y en a qui doivent se contenter et tre heureux de travailler 6 a 7 jours sur 7, pour juste bouffer et se loger, que l'on devrait donc baisser les bras et dire "amen" a tout ?


Certainement pas... Mais en mme temps, quand on se trane depuis un quart de sicle un chmage endmique, qu'on n'a pas russi depuis 40 ans  boucler un quilibre, que chaque lection prsidentielle nous amne un prsident plus dcevant que le prcdent, que nos cadres suprieurs se prtendent proltaires, qu'un gouvernement de gauche propose pour les chmeurs de longue dure un sous-smic, requalifi en apprentissage, mais que la moindre rforme de nos avantages acquis met des centaines de milliers de salaris protgs dans la rue, on devrait peut tre s'interroger sur la viabilit de notre modle conomique, non? 

Francois

----------


## Sunchaser

> Certainement pas... Mais en mme temps, quand on se trane depuis un quart de sicle un chmage endmique, qu'on n'a pas russi depuis 40 ans  boucler un quilibre, que chaque lection prsidentielle nous amne un prsident plus dcevant que le prcdent, que nos cadres suprieurs se prtendent proltaires, qu'un gouvernement de gauche propose pour les chmeurs de longue dure un sous-smic, requalifi en apprentissage, mais que la moindre rforme de nos avantages acquis met des centaines de milliers de salaris protgs dans la rue, on devrait peut tre s'interroger sur la viabilit de notre modle conomique, non? 
> 
> Francois


Humm... un "certain" niveau de chmage ne me parait pas si mal que a pour certains, a permets de maintenir une certaine pression sociale, afin de faire plier plus facilement les gens ... tu vas me dire que j'ai des thories un peu extrmes surement, c'est pas faux.
Pour le reste, je suis nanmoins tout  fait d'accord avec toi a priori.
S'interroger sur la viabilit de notre modle conomique ? Hum... il est pas un peu tard ?  ::aie::  Moi, pessimiste dans l'me, j'aurais tendance  dire qu'il est juste temps de tenter de deviner de quel ct l'arbre va tomber.
Et puis, qui va faire le taf ? Srieusement, on a jamais vu une tique se proccuper de la sant de son hte !
Elle bouffe jusqu temps que la bte meure, "aprs moi l'apocalypse" dirait-elle surement si elle pouvait parler.
a fait bien longtemps "qu'on" mange la grenouille, que tout le monde le sait, mais tant qu'il faisait doux et qu'on avait l'espoir d'avoir un peu mieux, alors a passait.
Dsol, je n'ai mme pas de solution a proposer.
Mais je n'ai pas a avoir honte, aprs tout, le gouvernement non plus !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

> Moi quand mme ce qui me fascine dans tous vos posts, aux uns et aux autres, c'est le terme "_assez_"....
> 
> Alors que dans la plupart des pays du monde, c'est "_pay_"..
> 
> Et aprs on s'tonne qu'on dlocalise....



Pour relancer la comptitivit, on peut aussi faire comme en Chine ou je ne sais plus o, et se mettre  bosser dans des centres grillags / barbels sans le droit de sortir tant que ton contrat n'est pas fini, et avec des filets sous les fentres pour pas que tu te suicide, pour moins de 100 par mois... Aprs tout, ils le font la-bas, et les gens continuent de se prsenter dans ce genre de camp.

Pour dsendiguer les prisons et les cots associs, on peut aussi remettre la peine de mort, cela se fait dans les autres pays de tuer au lieu d'emprisoner.

On peut aussi virer la scu, et ne passer que par des mutuelles hors de prix que seuls les plus aiss peuvent se payer, et laisser crever les pauvres, aprs tout, dans la plupart des autres pays, y'a pas de scu...

Etc etc


C'est pas parceque en Afrique, y'a 16 000 personnes qui crevent de faim tous les jours et que tout le monde s'en br*****, que j'ai envie que cela soit pareil ici et vivre dans leurs conditions car eux ne gagnent pas les mmes salaires...


Dans pleins de pays, le salaire moyen doit tre infrieur (voir trs infrieur)  500, donc tous les libraux qui s'en foutent pleins les fouilles, les patrons, les spculateurs, etc n'ont pas besoin d'autant d'argent pour vivre alors ? Ah mais c'est plus facile de venir critiquer ceux qui trouvent ne pas gagner assez pour vivre une fois qu'ils ont accomplis leur boulot, que de faire quelque chose contre ceux qui gagnent des millions en bidouillant des chiffres sans bouger leur cul de la journe et qui nous mettent dans cette situation...


Oui nous avons la chance d'avoir de meilleurs salaires et des meilleurs conditions de travail que dans beaucoup de pays, mais je vois pas pourquoi nous devrions baisser notre niveau de vie sous pretexte qu'ailleurs ils sont moins biens pays, pour rester comptitif et que les actionnaires eux, gardent leurs trains de vie... 

Quand on est un minimum humain, le but, c'est d'aider  ce que le tiers monde monte  notre niveau et vive convenablement sans tre exploit, pas de regresser pour revenir  son niveau  lui...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est bien pour a que je dirais qu'il faut au contraire une augmentation drastique du cot de la vie..  Pour liminer le superflu de nos socits de sur-consommation, et revenir  quelque chose de sens...


Je pense qu'il faut 2 choses simultanes : une baisse des produits de consommation courante, et une hausse drastique du superflu !





> Tiens, j'ai pens  toi tout  l'heure. Le FN s'attaque au chmage  bras le corps : 
> http://www.leparisien.fr/politique/b...14-3803997.php


Je suppose que ce qui te choque, l, c'est qu'un lu mette en application une promesse lectorale, parce que sinon, je ne vois rien  redire  cette loi (sauf  dire que c'est dommage qu'il faille une loi pour que des parents fassent leur boulot de parents...  ::roll:: )




> Quand on est un minimum humain, le but, c'est d'aider  ce que le tiers monde monte  notre niveau et vive convenablement sans tre exploit, pas de regresser pour revenir  son niveau  lui...


SAINT TAXE ERROR ! 
On ne peut tre capitaliste-libral et humain (au sens humaniste) !  C'est une contradiction !

----------


## Invit

> mais que la moindre rforme de nos avantages acquis met des centaines de milliers de salaris protgs dans la rue, on devrait peut tre s'interroger sur la viabilit de notre modle conomique, non


Peut-on savoir quelle suppression d'acquis entranerait la baisse du chmage ? Parce que si c'est sr  100%, je suis pas forcment contre.
Sans appauvrissement des travailleurs bien sr. Parce que les emplois  1 de l'heure en Allemagne, merci bien.




> Je suppose que ce qui te choque, l, c'est qu'un lu mette en application une promesse lectorale, parce que sinon, je ne vois rien  redire  cette loi (sauf  dire que c'est dommage qu'il faille une loi pour que des parents fassent leur boulot de parents... )


Chais pas, on nous dit que le FN monte  cause de la misre, du chmage, tout a. Pour l'instant les premires mesures dont on entend parler c'est : 
- expulsion d'une association  Hnin Beaumont
- suppression d'une commmoration de l'esclavage  Villers Cotterets
- couvre feu pour les mineurs  Bziers
- augmentation du salaire du maire  Luc
Enfin bon, c'est la dmocratie hein. Les lecteurs les ont voulus, ils les ont eu. On fera le bilan  la fin.

----------


## pmithrandir

> ...


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi.
A par sur un point, il faut que les 800 soient soumis aux charges pour l'entreprise comme aujourd'hui pour que ca fonctionne.

Si je rsume, aujourd'hui, tu paye quelqu'un 1200, il te coute a la louche 1600.
Demain, tu le paye 400, il te coute toujours 1600.
l'tat lui donne les 800 a cot.
Je ne vois pas trop le problme, il n'est pas question de faire des conomies pour les entreprises au niveau des charges.


Maintenant, pour le rapport PIB / nombre de travailleurs, j'ai comme un doute. Quand on voit le nombre de personnes qui n'en foute pas une, le nombre au chmage, on doit pas tre loin des 30% aujourd'hui. Donc je ne serais pas tonn que l'on puisse produire autant de PIB avec moins de monde.

Je pense donc que l'on peut le faire a frais constants.

La plus grande incertitude tant la proportion de personnes dsirant travailler, et conserver leur mode de vie actuel rapport au personnes dsireux d'avoir une vie diffrente sans travail rmunr.

----------


## ManusDei

> Chais pas, on nous dit que le FN monte  cause de la misre, du chmage, tout a. Pour l'instant les premires mesures dont on entend parler c'est : 
> - expulsion d'une association  Hnin Beaumont
> - suppression d'une commmoration de l'esclavage  Villers Cotterets
> - couvre feu pour les mineurs  Bziers
> - augmentation du salaire du maire  Luc
> Enfin bon, c'est la dmocratie hein. Les lecteurs les ont voulus, ils les ont eu. On fera le bilan  la fin.


Le reste n'intresse absolument pas les medias, tout simplement. 
Faire un article sur ce que ferait un maire FN pour l'emploi ou contre la misre, franchement c'est pas vendeur, a rapporte probablement beaucoup moins de clics que le couvre-feu  Bziers.




> Si je rsume, aujourd'hui, tu paye quelqu'un 1200, il te coute a la louche 1600.
> Demain, tu le paye 400, il te coute toujours 1600.
> l'tat lui donne les 800 a cot.
> Je ne vois pas trop le problme, il n'est pas question de faire des conomies pour les entreprises au niveau des charges.


En gros tu nous demandes de bosser pour payer des impts  une administration qui nous le rendra (peut-tre, parce que c'est toujours peut-tre).
Sachant qu'il va falloir payer les fonctionnaires pour grer tout a.

----------


## fcharton2

> Peut-on savoir quelle suppression d'acquis entranerait la baisse du chmage ? Parce que si c'est sr  100%, je suis pas forcment contre.


Une baisse massive des charges rduirait le chmage, a me parait  peu prs certain (les salaires sont le premier poste de cot des entreprises...) Et cette baisse des charges serait parfaitement finanable par l'alignement sur le rgime gnral de tout un tas de dispositions particulires, des rgimes spciaux  la fonction publique, autant de catgories qui n'appartiennent pas exactement au proltariat en haillons. 

On pourrait aussi s'interroger sur le plafond et la dure de l'indemnisation chmage des cadres: 80% du salaire, quand tu es au SMIC, c'est dur, si tu es un dveloppeur-proltaire, il peut valoir la peine de "prendre son chmage". 

On pourrait galement s'interroger sur le bien fond d'une universit "open bar", qui permet de se rinscrire aussi longtemps qu'on le souhaite, quel que soit le travail fourni. Cet avantage ne profite pas aux gosses les plus dfavoriss.

On pourrait enfin se demander si on avait rellement besoin d'un million de candidats lors dernires municipales, de 36 000 communes, si nos dputs, ministres et conseillers hors classe ne pourraient pas faire, pour une fois, un petit effort, pour changer, ne serait ce que pour donner l'exemple (parce que, la baisse de 30% qui a suivi la hausse de 100% sous Fillon, c'est l'exemple mme de l'escroquerie intellectuelle dont nos gouvernants sont familiers).

Et si on parle d'effets indirects, sur le chmage: une rforme srieuse des retraites, qui quilibre durablement le rgime (et pas pour un an ou deux, comme toutes les prcdentes), me paraitrait souhaitable.

Mais bon, il est aussi possible que rien de tout cela ne soit possible, ou n'ait d'effet sur le chmage. 
Mais dans ce cas, on pourrait rduire TRES nettement le cout de la reprsentation nationale, parce que si rien n'est possible, il va falloir qu'on m'explique  quoi servent nos 30 ministres, nos agences si nombreuses, et nos armes d'lus...

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

> Sachant qu'il va falloir payer les fonctionnaires pour grer tout a.


Si l'on compare aux fonctionnaires pour : 
 - le RSA
 - les assedic
 - les APL
 - la retraite
 - les alloc familiales
...

je pense qu'on y gagne non ?
rcolter toujours la mme somme et reverser toujours la mme somme ca doit pas tre trop complexe... si ?
On est juste dans une logique de rpartition la plus simple possible.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Chais pas, on nous dit que le FN monte  cause de la misre, du chmage, tout a. Pour l'instant les premires mesures dont on entend parler c'est : 
> - expulsion d'une association  Hnin Beaumont
> - suppression d'une commmoration de l'esclavage  Villers Cotterets
> - couvre feu pour les mineurs  Bziers
> - augmentation du salaire du maire  Luc
> Enfin bon, c'est la dmocratie hein. Les lecteurs les ont voulus, ils les ont eu. On fera le bilan  la fin.


Je pense qu'il ne faut pas faire confiance  nos mdias pour cela. 
A Hnon Beaumont l'association n'a pas t expulse, mais ses subventions et la gratuit du local qui leur tait allou ont t supprimes, ce n'est pas la mme chose.

Pour l'augmentation du salaire du maire  Luc, je dirais qu'il y a beaucoup de maires qui se sont allous des augmentations de salaires, ou ont r-valu le salaire de leur prdcesseur, et ce quelque soit l'tiquette du maire. Mais, dans les mdias, c'est mieux de parler du maire FN qui le fait !  ::aie:: 
Je ne suis pas du tout pro-FN, mais tout ce tapage mdiatique  la moindre occasion sur des dcisions municipales qui n'intresse personne autre que les habitants, a me fait un peu rire.

----------


## souviron34

> Quand on est un minimum humain, le but, c'est d'aider  ce que le tiers monde monte  notre niveau et vive convenablement sans tre exploit, pas de regresser pour revenir  son niveau  lui...


D'ailleurs, pour rejoindre Jon, c'est exactement le discours que j'ai entendu pendant 40 ans de mes parents communistes.. Qui aprs ont lev les bras au ciel en se plaignant de la mondialisation et dlocalisation....

Etrange, car cela a eu pour effet de faire monter le niveau des pays du tiers-monde dans lesquels cela s'est pass (_Inde, Chine, puis Pologne, Roumanie, par exemple, mais aussi Maroc, Tunisie, etc pour les centres d'appels franais par exemple_) 

Sauf que justement c'est un certain effet de vases communicants : nous, nous tions tellement haut par rapport  eux que, au fur et  mesure o ils montent, on baisse - un peu - tout simplement parce que nous n'avons plus l'empire - et l'emprise - sur eux.

Admettre le partage, c'est admettre que ceux qui ont moins vont prendre un minimum  ceux qui ont plus..

Alors ici on fait de beaux discours sur "nos riches", sur "_la contribution des riches qui devrait tre plus importante_", mais "nos moyens" (voire "nos pauvres") sont bien plus riches que la majorit des autres dans les autres pays...  Et donc "notre contribution" est, de manire tout  fait juste et sociale, "plus importante" qu'avant...

Penser le contraire est justement trs anti-galitaire...  Nous vivons dans un monde "ferm", que ce soit en termes de ressources ou de population, ce n'est pas infini. Produire les mmes biens en rpartissant la production, a suppose que ceux qui s'accaparaient tout (les pays occcidentaux) partagent...


C'est ce que je n'ai jamais pardonn  la gnration de mes parents et  la gauche bien pensante : une vision obtuse, qui d'un ct prne l'mancipation des peuples du tiers monde par leur lvation du niveau de vie, mais de l'autre ct chiale pour pas que son niveau de vie baisse, ou plutt n'augmente plus..

----------


## Invit

Justement, vu comme les mdias servent la soupe au FN, je pense qu'ils seraient les premiers  jubiler s'ils obtenaient de meilleurs rsultats que l'UMPS.
Pour l'association au temps pour moi, j'ai dform.




> Une baisse massive des charges rduirait le chmage, a me parait  peu prs certain (les salaires sont le premier poste de cot des entreprises...) Et cette baisse des charges serait parfaitement finanable par l'alignement sur le rgime gnral de tout un tas de dispositions particulires, des rgimes spciaux  la fonction publique, autant de catgories qui n'appartiennent pas exactement au proltariat en haillons.


Ok mais c'est pas un acquis. Personne va descendre dans la rue pour empcher une baisse des charges.




> On pourrait aussi s'interroger sur le plafond et la dure de l'indemnisation chmage des cadres: 80% du salaire, quand tu es au SMIC, c'est dur, si tu es un dveloppeur-proltaire, il peut valoir la peine de "prendre son chmage".


Ok pour rduire les dpenses, mais pour le chmage ? Ou alors a voudrait dire qu'il y a actuellement des centaines de milliers d'emplois qui ne trouvent pas preneur parce que des gens restent volontairement au chmage. Ce mythe a dj t dmont  plusieurs reprises.




> On pourrait galement s'interroger sur le bien fond d'une universit "open bar", qui permet de se rinscrire aussi longtemps qu'on le souhaite, quel que soit le travail fourni. Cet avantage ne profite pas aux gosses les plus dfavoriss.


Ok pour rduire les dpenses encore une fois, mais le chmage ? Au contraire d'ailleurs, en squattant l'universit jusqu' pas d'ge ils servent peut-tre  rien mais ils viennent pas grossir les rangs des chmeurs.




> On pourrait enfin se demander si on avait rellement besoin d'un million de candidats lors dernires municipales, de 36 000 communes, si nos dputs, ministres et conseillers hors classe ne pourraient pas faire, pour une fois, un petit effort, pour changer, ne serait ce que pour donner l'exemple (parce que, la baisse de 30% qui a suivi la hausse de 100% sous Fillon, c'est l'exemple mme de l'escroquerie intellectuelle dont nos gouvernants sont familiers).


Idem pour rduire les dpenses, et je suis d'accord. Mais pour le chmage ? La rduction du nombre de communes va plutt dtruire des postes de fonctionnaires.
Au passage les lus de Grenoble (EELV et FdG) ont baiss leur rmunration de 25% pendant qu'un maire FN, le parti exemplaire, tous les autres sont des pourris, augmente la sienne de 15%.




> Et si on parle d'effets indirects, sur le chmage: une rforme srieuse des retraites, qui quilibre durablement le rgime (et pas pour un an ou deux, comme toutes les prcdentes), me paraitrait souhaitable.


Ok pour quilibre le rgime, mais pour le chmage ? Augmenter la dure de cotisation ne fera qu'augmenter le chmage. Augmenter le montant des cotisations ou baisser les pensions n'aura pas d'effet.

Bref, ce ne sont pas nos acquis qui sont responsables du chmage.
Aprs tu proposes plein de choses pour rduire des dpenses. Srement qu'avec cet argent on pourrait trouver des mesures contre le chmage, mais vu que jusqu' prsent on ne se souciait pas de dpenser de l'argent qu'on avait pas, ces mesures auraient pu tre prises sans rduction des dpenses.
Donc peut-tre que ce n'est pas qu'une question d'agent.




> Alors ici on fait de beaux discours sur "nos riches", sur "la contribution des riches qui devrait tre plus importante", mais "nos moyens" (voire "nos pauvres") sont bien plus riches que la majorit des autres dans les autres pays... Et donc "notre contribution" est, de manire tout  fait juste et sociale, "plus importante" qu'avant...
> 
> Penser le contraire est justement trs anti-galitaire... Nous vivons dans un monde "ferm", que ce soit en termes de ressources ou de population, ce n'est pas infini. Produire les mmes biens en rpartissant la production, a suppose que ceux qui s'accaparaient tout (les pays occcidentaux) partagent...


Sauf que dans ces pays pauvres il y a galement des super riches. Donc avant que les moyens de chez nous partagent avec les petits de l-bas, peut-tre que les trs grands de l-bas pourraient partager avant, non ?




> C'est ce que je n'ai jamais pardonn  la gnration de mes parents et  la gauche bien pensante : une vision obtuse, qui d'un ct prne l'mancipation des peuples du tiers monde par leur lvation du niveau de vie, mais de l'autre ct chiale pour pas que son niveau de vie baisse, ou plutt n'augmente plus..


Pareil, avant de faire baisser les moyens de chez nous, on pourrait faire baisser les trs grands de chez nous, non ? Or bizarrement, a fait plusieurs annes que les trs grands sont de plus en plus nombreux et de plus en plus grands.

----------


## zaventem

> Si je rsume, aujourd'hui, tu paye quelqu'un 1200, il te coute a la louche 1600.
> Demain, tu le paye 400, il te coute toujours 1600.
> l'tat lui donne les 800 a cot.
> Je ne vois pas trop le problme, il n'est pas question de faire des conomies pour les entreprises au niveau des charges.


Sauf que ton employer va vite constater que ces 400 supplmentaire, cela reprsente un salaire de moins de 3 de l'heure et que lintrt de travailler ben, il est trs relatif du coup, particulirement une fois dduit les cots. Mais s'il arrte, l'tat continue  lui payer des 800 et l'(ex-)employeur contribue dsormais  hauteur de 0.

----------


## pmithrandir

c'est sur que cest le problme potentiel... quelle est la motivation relle des gens.

Je sais que moi, pour gagner plus, je suis capable de travailler, mais pour d'autres ca ne sera pas le cas.

Et surtout, je suis capable de travailler pour ne pas me faire chier...

----------


## Zirak

Mais Souviron, il ne faut pas inverser les rles, c'est les libraux et ceux ayant le plus de richesses qui ne veulent majoritairement pas partager, pas les mecs de gauche... Je suis dsol mais, justement, c'est chez les pauvres, qu'il y a le plus d'entraide, pas chez les trs riches (ou juste entre eux).


Ce que vous comprenez pas les capitalo/libero de droite, c'est que si les grosses pontes, pour nourrir les actionnaires, ne nous revendaient pas tout ce dont on a besoin, avec des marges abomifreuses pour s'enrichir eux, le "pauvre" ou le "moyen" ne se plaindrait pas  longueur de temps qu'il ne gagne pas assez, car il aurait suffisament de quoi vivre (enfin il pourrait vivre mieux pour moins cher, et oui je sais, il vit dj mieux que je ne sais quel crve la faim  l'autre bout du monde).

Et tout ce surplus d'argent, au lieu d'aller engraisser les 2% de la population mondiale qui dtient 90% des richesses, pourrait justement servir  amliorer le train de vie du tiers-monde (mme si je suis d'accord avec Gastiflex, cela passe aussi et prioritairement, par une redistribution des richesses sur place, et que tout ne soit plus accapar par le dictateur lambda et ses "collaborateurs").


C'est a aussi qu'il faut voir, c'est que le jour ou effectivement le tiers-monde aura rejoint un train de vie proche du notre, avec des salaires sur les mmes paliers, cela n'aura plus aucun intrt de dlocaliser ou autres, et pour un prix quivalent, un patron prfrera peut-tre avoir des ouvriers locaux en France, que des mecs qui ne parlent pas sa langue  l'autre bout du monde.

----------


## souviron34

Ben voyons, je suis un super capitalo/libero de droite...

Tu vois, tu te dconsidres..

Mais bon, je te (et vous ) laisse faire votre chemin...

Simplement il y a une contradiction inhrente au fait simultanment de vouloir que l'ensemble des niveaux de vie des pays du tiers-monde augmente et que le ntre continue  augmenter aussi, et mme se stabilise..

TOUTE notre richesse et nos acquis etc etc se sont construits sur la base de notre empire colonal, et du fait que nous tions une des 5 puissances mondiales.  Ce dont on parlait ailleurs, les Thomson, Matra, Dassault, Framatome, Alstom, Saint Gobain, Michelin, Renault, Pchiney, etc, ce qui soi-disant fait "la grandeur de la France" n'ont d leur force QUE grce  ce statut... Ds lors que d'autres - les pays dits "mergents", qui sortent du statut de pays du Tiers-Monde, se mettent  produire, de manire indpendante - et concurrente - de nous, leurs populations finissent petit  petit par monter, par s'organiser, par lever leur niveau de vie. Mais, de la mme manire qu'en France cela a pris prs de 50 ans, chez eux le fait que "les bas niveaux" rejoignent les notres prendra des annes..  Durant tout ce temps, ils seront bien plus comptitifs, car leurs salaris , partant de 1000 fois plus bas, accepteront des salaires bien plus faibles qu'ici, car cela reprsentera pour eux des gains normes...

C'est a que vous n'arrivez pas  comprendre...  Le mec qui d'ordinaire gagne 1 euro par jour, si tu le payes 10 euros / jour, pour lui il devient "riche", il accde  un statut qu'il ne pouvait que rver avant...

Nous tions un pays avec une "puissance" drive de la mainmise sur des marchs "captifs" extrieurs (les anciennes colonies) qui, en plus nous permettaient d'exploiter hontment ces pays pour leurs ressources, ne payent quasiment rien localement et rapatraint les ressources, par des boites franaises..

Au fur et  mesure que les pays deviennent indpendants, que leurs politiques s'affirment et leur indpendance aussi, nous perdons, par le jeu des concurrences, et ces privilges de ressources, et ces marchs captifs.. Du coup, nous redevenons un pays comme un autre... 

Et du coup, notre niveau de vie, nos acquis, acquis sur le dos des autres, ben il en prend un coup....


Mais bon, restez persuad de votre fait...

----------


## Invit

> Et du coup, notre niveau de vie, nos acquis, acquis sur le dos des autres, ben il en prend un coup....


Il s'agit juste de faire payer ceux qui ont le plus les moyens de payer. Il y en a qui ont VRAIMENT les moyens de payer.
Donc si tu me montres qu'une fois qu'ils ont pay suffisamment (sans les foutre sur la paille non plus) y a encore besoin de notre pognon, on en reparlera.

----------


## ManusDei

> Mais Souviron, il ne faut pas inverser les rles, c'est les libraux et ceux ayant le plus de richesses qui ne veulent majoritairement pas partager, pas les mecs de gauche... Je suis dsol mais, justement, c'est chez les pauvres, qu'il y a le plus d'entraide, pas chez les trs riches (ou juste entre eux).


H, j'ai ri.

----------


## Marco46

> Non, ce n'est pas vrai, et Franois a raison 
> 
> Les dlocalisations datent du milieu/de la fin des annes 90. La dsindustrialisation / automatisation date du milieu des annes 70. Et le chmage de masse a commenc  ce moment-l : la Lorraine, le Nord, le Morvan (_Montceau-les-Mines_), l'Ardche vers Als, Clermont-Ferrand.. Bref, quand on a ferm les mines, puis les aciries / hauts-fourneaux et drivs, et le textile dans le nord... Des rgions entires se sont retrouvs sans plus aucune industrie. 
> 
> C'est  ce moment prcis qu'a commenc le chmage de masse...
> 
> Les dlocalisations n'ont fait que rajouter par dessus, mais le fond tait dj prsent depuis plus de 20 ans..  De mme que la "moyennisation" des classes, avec l'objectif de 80% d'une tranche d'age qui doit avoir le bac, l'accs sans slection  l'universit, etc etc..  :


J'aurai du prciser dlocalisation et mondialisation. Ca a commenc avec les matires premires puis avec les produits manufacturs.

Si les mines ont ferm c'est qu'on a ouvert le march aux matires premires extraites dans des pays ayant des niveaux de cots sociaux largement infrieurs aux notres et nous avons dtruit notre propre industrie comme cela.

Les classes moyennes n'ont pas fait ce choix. Que tu sois dans la classe moyenne infrieure ou suprieure, tu achtes toujours au meilleur prix.
Ce sont les lites qui ont dcid l'ouverture des marchs sans prcautions.
Les gestionnaires d'entreprises ont bien videmment saut sur l'occasion pour accroitre leurs bnfices et rsister  la concurrence internationale.

Au dbut matires premires, puis dlocalisations pour production  l'international.

Accuser les classes moyennes d'tre la cause c'est un peu fort de caf ...

----------


## Zirak

> Et du coup, notre niveau de vie, nos acquis, acquis sur le dos des autres, ben il en prend un coup....


Oui enfin surtout chez nos pauvres, pas chez les actionnaires / spculateurs en bourse / le haut patronnat...


C'est eux qui devrait se serrer la ceinture en reduisant leurs marges et leurs benefs parceque cela se casse la gueule, pas le pauvre qui se la serrait dj quand cela allait bien.

Bien sur que les salaires ont un cot lev, mais rien n'oblige personne  revendre des produits margs  60/70% des fois, si tu veux tre comptitif, rien n'empche de reduire la marge faite par produit, pour pouvoir en vendre plus.

Car la marge bnficiaire, porte bien son nom, c'est ce qui est gagn une fois dduit le cot de revient, l'amortissement des machines, les cots de fonctionnement, les salaires etc etc, c'est que du plus, qui part dans la poche des mmes personnes, et cette marge peut trs bien tre rduite pour augmenter la comptitivit.

----------


## Zirak

> H, j'ai ri.


Eh bien tant mieux, mme si moi hlas, cela ne me fait pas rire loin de la.

Je sais pas si vous vous rendez compte des fois de ce que vous dites, vous trouvez cela normal que quelqu'un qui a des dizaines de milliers d'euros qui dorment en banque ne soit pas tax plus et participe plus  l'effort national, alors qu'il exploite les autres pour en arriver la (je suis dsol, mais le nombre de grosses fortune faites  la sueur du front, il n'y en a pas tant que cela), mais  cot de a, ds qu'un smicard qui galre ose demander de gagner un peu plus, ou qu'on suggre de partager une partie de cette somme qui ne dors que pour en faire encore plus, c'est limite la fin du monde...


C'est plutt avec un tel tat d'esprit qu'on est pas prt de s'en sortir...

----------


## Jon Shannow

@Souviron, tu as raison sur la partie coloniale de notre gain de richesses et puissance. Mais, il faut quand mme remarquer que dans tout ce systme, y a une constante. Ceux qu'on appauvrit sont pas les plus riches, au contraire. 
J'aimerais bien qu'on m'explique pourquoi dans les annes 80 le capital captait environ 30% des bnfices dgags et qu'aujourd'hui c'est 90%, parce que j'avais pas l'impression que les grands patrons de l'poque taient pauvres, hein ? 
Comment tu expliques que le rapport entre le salaire le plus petit et les plus gros ait t multipli par 100 ?

----------


## Mat.M

> C'est a que vous n'arrivez pas  comprendre...  Le mec qui d'ordinaire gagne 1 euro par jour, si tu le payes 10 euros / jour, pour lui il devient "riche", il accde  un statut qu'il ne pouvait que rver avant...
> .


c'est parfaitement exact et c'est une bonne analyse...
mais tu oublies de prciser que si on augmente les salaires a conduit invitablement  augmenter les prix et donc  avoir de l'inflation.
C'est souvent ce qui s'est pass dans les pays mergents et a se passe encore aujourd'hui en Argentine notamment
Rsultat le Peso argentin a t dvalu rcemment.
Donc au final personne ne gagne vraiment.

----------


## Mat.M

> J'aimerais bien qu'on m'explique pourquoi dans les annes 80 le capital captait environ 30% des bnfices dgags et qu'aujourd'hui c'est 90%, parce que j'avais pas l'impression que les grands patrons de l'poque taient pauvres, hein ?


la rponse est archi simple : grce aux  gains de productivit, aux conomies d'chelles que j'ai dtaills dans un de mes messages prcdents...
mais aussi grce aux placements financiers qui raporte, la bourse...
lorsqu'on prend des entreprises internet comme Facebook qui sont valorises n fois en capital ce qu'elles rapportent rellement...

----------


## Zirak

> Comment tu expliques que le rapport entre le salaire le plus petit et les plus gros ait t multipli par 100 ?


La faute aux gauchistes fainants qui ne veulent pas travailler plus pour gagner plus, si ils se sortaient les doigts, ils auraient fait de meilleurs tudes et seraient tous bac + 8 au lieu d'aller travailler  la chaine comme des cons ! Il a qu' se bouger et changer de boite, si il n'est pas content de sa paie le petit salaire, ou aller bosser  l'tranger !

Le gros salaire, il a t plus malin, et a reussi  exploiter les autres pour gagner autant, il l'a mrit, pourquoi qu'on lui reprendrait une partie de son argent ???


/fin du rsum ironique du discours de droite que j'ai pu lire ici...

----------


## Mat.M

> Une baisse massive des charges rduirait le chmage, a me parait  peu prs certain (les salaires sont le premier poste de cot des entreprises...) 
> Francois


la deuxime remarque est contestable.
Si on prend Free par exemple, les cots salariaux ne reprsentent que 6% des charges de l'entreprise.


Il y a aussi l'augmentation des cots des matires premires,les infrastructures.

Si tu fais le calcul sur combien a cote une renault ou une peugeot  fabriquer, quel est le cot de la main d'oeuvre salariale ? 

Exception faite videmment pour le service informatique mais les salaris ne sont pas vus comme des charges pour l'entreprise mais du capital humain productif

Ensuite qui nous prouve que mcaniquement si on rduit les charges on va faire baisser les charges ?
Encore une fois c'est affirmer de manire premptoire quelque chose sans aucune dmonstration exhaustive.
Si tu baisses les charges elles seront reports invitablement d'une autre manire , notamment sur le priv et les patrons devront payer des assurances prives comme a se passe en Amrique du Nord
De toute faon le cot du travail est plus lev en Amrique du Nord, au RU ou en Suisse qu'en France.





> dans le monde futur, tu as environ 30% de salaris en moins (ton hypothse). A productivit gale (et ce n'est pas garanti: je risque d'tre moins motiv si je touche le SMIC-800), le PIB risque de baisser de 30% aussi, non? Ce qui nous fait un PIB dans les 1400 milliards par an...


ehhhh autant toute la logique et le reste du raisonnement se tiennent

Autant j'ai l'impression que c'est ne pas comprendre ce qu'est la productivit.

Si je fournis un service ou je produis un bien vendu 5000euros pour 20heures de travail je suis trs productif bien plus que si je mets 50heures  travailler pour produire ce bien.
S'il suffit de 5 salaris pour produir un bien d'une valeur de 10000 euros l o il faut le double en salari , 5 salaris seront plus productifs.

Par consquent les gens qui critiquent les 35heures sont des imbciles finis.
Pour ce qui est du PIB il a augment ces dernires annes et rest constant.
La population active reste constante en France quand elle ne tend pas  diminuer

----------


## Mat.M

> Certes, mais l n'est pas le problme...
> 
> Des boites de 300 000  500 000 salaris, il en existe un certain nombre.. Dont beaucoup justement dans l'industrie dite "lourde"..
> 
> Qui est un monde que beaucoup ici - dont Mat.M - ne semble pas connaitre...
> 
> Simplement pour dire que dans ces boites, le nombre vient du nombre d'usines manufacturires... Et que parmi ces 300 ou 500 000, les 3/4, voire les 4/5, sont des ouvriers  la chaine..  C'est une ralit que visiblement Mat.M a du mal  comprendre .. Et mme toi avec Motorola : le nombres de salaris dans les usines d'assemblages et dans les lignes de mme que dans les SAV et services commerciaux, est bien suprieur  ceux des bureaux...


faut pas me prendre pour un idiot et je n'ai jamais crit le contraire
Mais pour ce qui est de Motorola ces usines d'assemblages sont en Asie
Ensuite "ralit" que j'ai du mal  comprendre tu est vraiment mal plac et trs arrogant pour crire parce que pour ce qui est d'avoir fait du travail dgradant j'en ai certainement fait plus que toi.
Les ralits de l'Industrie je les connais mieux que toi..
Je ne suis pas ingnieur et mettre les mains dans le cambouis au vrai sens du terme je sais ce que c'est

----------


## souviron34

> J'aimerais bien qu'on m'explique pourquoi dans les annes 80 le capital captait environ 30% des bnfices dgags et qu'aujourd'hui c'est 90%, parce que j'avais pas l'impression que les grands patrons de l'poque taient pauvres, hein ? 
> Comment tu expliques que le rapport entre le salaire le plus petit et les plus gros ait t multipli par 100 ?


Ben il me semble que lorsque on passe d'une conomie industrielle, o les usines et les biens matriels sont l'essentiel,  une conomie tertiaire, o l'investissement se rsume  louer des bureaux et louer/acheter des ordis, on n'a plus d'immobilisation du capital tel qu'il l'tait auparavant.

Vu que, en France en particulier, les boites (grosses) ont bascul d'un modle vers l'autre (_quand je ctais Thomson ici ou ailleurs, l'anne de mon "placard" les effectifs sont passs de 250 000  en France et 100 000  l'tranger  100 000 en France et 250 000  l'tranger, pendant que Thals est devenue une grosse SSII, de mme que Dassault Systmes, avec Catia et autres_).

Construire une usine, acheter ou faire construire les machines (et les entretenir) a a un cot norme. Louer des bureaux et acheter des PC beaucoup moins.

Favoriser les TIC et les entreprises bases sur la dmatrialisation cre une sparation entre "capital  investir" et "rendement financier" (_les exemples de Google, M$, FB, etc sont les meilleurs exemples_) : en gros les gains sont kifkif et les dpenses ont chut drastiquement. Donc  il y a plus de fric  "engranger", plus  "spculer", vu que ces boites "s'tablissent" des valeurs sans productions de biens rels...

Enfin, c'est ce que je pense.. Mais je ne suis pas conomiste...






> c'est parfaitement exact et c'est une bonne analyse...
> mais tu oublies de prciser que si on augmente les salaires a conduit invitablement  augmenter les prix et donc  avoir de l'inflation.
> C'est souvent ce qui s'est pass dans les pays mergents et a se passe encore aujourd'hui en Argentine notamment
> Rsultat le Peso argentin a t dvalu rcemment.
> Donc au final personne ne gagne vraiment.


Ah bon ??

Parce que le niveau de vie des Franais en 2014 est comparable  celui qu'ils avaient en 1946 ??

Parce que , par exemple  Montpellier, IBM est venu s'installer en 46 parce que les salaris franais taient moins chers que les Amricians, qui venaient de passer 5 ans de guerre  travailler dans les usines... Tu as eu la mme chose avec Hutchinson  la frontire Belge/luxembourgeoise, Hewlett  Valbonne, Xerox en banlieue parisienne, etc etc..

Bien sr que si que globalement le pays y gagne... y compris les couches basses... Cela a mis 30 ans en France  basculer de la socit de 1945 aux annes 80, o tout le monde avait un frigo, une cuisinire, l'lectricit, des toilettes, le tlphone, et une tl, etc etc..

De la mme manire, que ce soit en inde, en Chine, etc, on voit dj l'explosion des riches, mais aussi l'explosion des classes moyennes... la demande de biens de consommations jugs "courants" chez nous explose. Les ouvriers ou travailleurs s'organisent, des syndicats se crent. Donc petit  petit des acquis sociaux vont s'tablir.., avec des coles, des crches, des congs pays, etc etc, tout ce qui a fait le "succs" de notre socit, mais qui a mis 30 ans  se faire : on parle bien des "30 glorieuses", ce n'est pas arriv d'un seul coup. Mes parents ont commenc dans la merde, en 1947.. Puis, petit  petit, le niveau s'est lev.

Pourquoi les autres seraient-ils diffrents de nous, et que pour nous c'tait bien et pour eux ce serait mal ???

----------


## souviron34

> faut pas me prendre pour un idiot et je n'ai jamais crit le contraire
> Mais pour ce qui est de Motorola ces usines d'assemblages sont en Asie
> Ensuite "ralit" que j'ai du mal  comprendre tu est vraiment mal plac et trs arrogant pour crire parce que pour ce qui est d'avoir fait du travail dgradant j'en ai certainement fait plus que toi.
> Les ralits de l'Industrie je les connais mieux que toi..
> Je ne suis pas ingnieur et mettre les mains dans le cambouis au vrai sens du terme je sais ce que c'est


Je te laisse tes jugements de valeur, mais simplement c'est toi qui, lorsque je parle de boites de 350 000 salairs, dit que il y doit y en avoir une tripote qui se tourne les pouces..

Je dis simplement non... parce que la majorit travaille  la chaine...

----------


## ManusDei

> La faute aux gauchistes fainants qui ne veulent pas travailler plus pour gagner plus, si ils se sortaient les doigts, ils auraient fait de meilleurs tudes et seraient tous bac + 8 au lieu d'aller travailler  la chaine comme des cons ! Il a qu' se bouger et changer de boite, si il n'est pas content de sa paie le petit salaire, ou aller bosser  l'tranger !


La droite c'est les riches (patrons) et la gauche c'est les (pauvres) travailleurs, a fait longtemps que c'est plus le cas, si a l'a jamais t un jour.

Sinon la droite ferait... 1%  peu prs  chaque lection, et c'est plutt le score du NPA.

----------


## Zirak

> La droite c'est les riches (patrons) et la gauche c'est les (pauvres) travailleurs, a fait longtemps que c'est plus le cas, si a l'a jamais t un jour.
> 
> Sinon la droite ferait... 1%  peu prs  chaque lection, et c'est plutt le score du NPA.


Pas forcement besoin d'tre patron  ::lol::  ::lol:: 

Bien sr qu'il y a des riches  gauche et des pauvres  droite, mais globalement, je pense qu'il y a quand mme plus de gens aiss  droite, qu' gauche  :;): 


Aprs je vois pas bien le rapport avec un score d'lection mais bon.


Tu m'enleveras pas, que tous les gens qui s'offusque ici ds qu'on parle de taxer un peu plus les riches, ou de faire du social, ne font pas parti ni des plus pauvres, ni du front de gauche hein  :;):

----------


## souviron34

> Pas forcement besoin d'tre patron 
> 
> Bien sr qu'il y a des riches  gauche et des pauvres  droite, mais globalement, je pense qu'il y a quand mme plus de gens aiss  droite, qu' gauche 
> 
> 
> Aprs je vois pas bien le rapport avec un score d'lection mais bon.
> 
> 
> Tu m'enleveras pas, que tous les gens qui s'offusque ici ds qu'on parle de taxer un peu plus les riches, ou de faire du social, ne font pas parti ni des plus pauvres, ni du front de gauche hein


Donc si je te suis, le FN recrute chez les gens aiss ?? et c'est comme a qu'il obtient des scores >  40% dans des endrots comme Hnin-Beaumont, Bziers, mais aussi Vitrolles, et de trs bons scores dans toutes les anciennes banlieues rouges et rgions industrielles et ouvrires ?   Les riches votent  droite et les pauvres  gauche, bon sang, comment je l'ai pas compris !!!!

Et que le score de l'UMP n'est d qu'aux riches, aucun pauvre ne votant UMP...

On dirait que t'as loup quelque chose, l  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> La droite c'est les riches (patrons) et la gauche c'est les (pauvres) travailleurs, a fait longtemps que c'est plus le cas, si a l'a jamais t un jour.


Par contre "Les riches c'est la droite", tu peux y aller a marche quasiment  tous les coups  ::aie:: 
A part quelques originaux genre Pierre Berg, et encore si tu creuses il est plus gauche DSK que gauche Hamon.

----------


## ManusDei

> Bien sr qu'il y a des riches  gauche et des pauvres  droite, mais globalement, je pense qu'il y a quand mme plus de gens aiss  droite, qu' gauche 
> 
> Aprs je vois pas bien le rapport avec un score d'lection mais bon.


Parce que c'est ce qui permet de mesurer concrtement la popularit des diffrents courants (parce que sinon tout le monde dit "le peuple est avec nous" (gauche) ou "les franais sont avec nous" (droite), mme phrase, mme sens).
Tu peux regarder les rsultats des lections par bureau de vote, a permet d'avoir une bonne ide de quelles catgories socio-professionnelles votent pour qui, vu que les quartiers d'une ville sont relativement homognes. Je te conseille d'aller voir, pour ta ville ou pour d'autres, les rsultats risquent de te surprendre.

Le seul clich qui tienne encore debout, c'est que "les banlieues" votent  gauche (mais a, c'est ceux qui votent, et il y a beaucoup d'abstention). Et c'est en train de bouger, a se voit nettement sur les dernires municipales. Le reste, sur les riches qui votent  droite, les pauvres  gauche, etc... c'est bidon.




> Tu m'enleveras pas, que tous les gens qui s'offusque ici ds qu'on parle de taxer un peu plus les riches, ou de faire du social, ne font pas parti ni des plus pauvres, ni du front de gauche hein


Tout dpend de comment c'est prsent. Il y a un vocabulaire "de droite" et un "de gauche", avec des formules toutes prtes. Tu peux prsenter un mme projet comme tant "de droite" ou "de gauche", c'est surtout une question de communication.




> Par contre "Les riches c'est la droite", tu peux y aller a marche quasiment  tous les coups 
> A part quelques originaux genre Pierre Berg, et encore si tu creuses il est plus gauche DSK que gauche Hamon.


C'est une catgorie qui reprsente trop peu de monde pour que tu puisses en conclure quoi que ce soit.

----------


## Zirak

> Donc si je te suis, le FN recrute chez les gens aiss ?? et c'est comme a qu'il obtient des scores >  40% dans des endrots comme Hnin-Beaumont, Bziers, mais aussi Vitrolles, et de trs bons scores dans toutes les anciennes banlieues rouges et rgions industrielles et ouvrires ?   Les riches votent  droite et les pauvres  gauche, bon sang, comment je l'ai pas compris !!!!
> 
> Et que le score de l'UMP n'est d qu'aux riches, aucun pauvre ne votant UMP...
> 
> On dirait que t'as loup quelque chose, l


Nan le FN recrute chez les cons, peu importe le bord... Et a y'en a autant chez les riches que chez les pauvres  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Et merci d'arrtez de jouer sur les mots, ou les chiffres, vous savez trs bien ce que je veux dire, mais bon, je vais l'ecrire textuellement :

OUI il y a des bobo riches  gauche
OUI il y a des gens de droites qui ne gagnent pas 3k par mois

MAIS

la MAJORITE des gens de droites, ne sont  mon avis pas dans la misre
la MAJORITE des gens de gauche, ne sont pas des bobos parisiens du bord de Seine


Et le FN fait des gros scores, car  DROITE, comme  GAUCHE, a raconte la mme merde, du coup les gens se rabattent ailleurs...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> la MAJORITE des gens de droites, ne sont  mon avis pas dans la misre
> la MAJORITE des gens de gauche, ne sont pas des bobos parisiens du bord de Seine


Si par droite et gauche, t'entends respectivement l'UMP (et UDI) et le PS (plus EELV, PRG et consorts) alors la premire affirmation est vraie, mais pas la seconde.

Il y a d'ailleurs des sondages de sorite des urnes qui prennent en compte les catgories socio-professionelles, ge... L'inconvnient, c'est qu'ils ne prennent en compte que les gens qui vont voter. 

Certaines catgories sont quand mme assez homognes (les retraits, notament, votent  droite, les trs riches aussi) alors que d'autres n'ont pas de tendance forte (les ouvriers, par exemple, ou les jeunesquoique chez certains, l'abstention est la tendance forte  ::aie:: ). Je crois que la catgorie qui vote le plus PS, c'est bien les classes moyennes, par contreet  mon avis, a se retrouve dans la politique du PS.




> Donc si je te suis, le FN recrute chez les gens aiss ?? et c'est comme a qu'il obtient des scores >  40% dans des endrots comme Hnin-Beaumont, Bziers, mais aussi Vitrolles, et de trs bons scores dans toutes les anciennes banlieues rouges et rgions industrielles et ouvrires ?   Les riches votent  droite et les pauvres  gauche, bon sang, comment je l'ai pas compris !!!!


J'habite en banlieue rouge, le FN fait 5% en 2014, soit quoi, le quart de sa moyenne nationale? Faut pas exagrer, hein...d'ailleurs, Hnin-Beaumont, c'tait PS, Bziers c'tait UMP, je ne trouve pas a trs rouge.

----------


## fcharton2

> la MAJORITE des gens de droites, ne sont  mon avis pas dans la misre
> la MAJORITE des gens de gauche, ne sont pas des bobos parisiens du bord de Seine


Les dernires municipales le prouvent d'ailleurs... La droite a fait d'excellents scores  Paris,  Lyon, dans les centre ville, et la gauche, au contraire, se porte bien dans les banlieues, ou dans les rgions les plus dfavorises. 

Ah? On me dit que non? Et que c'tait dj le cas aux prsidentielles? Ah ben tiens alors...

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

> Et merci d'arrtez de jouer sur les mots, ou les chiffres, vous savez trs bien ce que je veux dire, mais bon, je vais l'ecrire textuellement :
> ...
> la MAJORITE des gens de droites, ne sont  mon avis pas dans la misre
> la MAJORITE des gens de gauche, ne sont pas des bobos parisiens du bord de Seine


C'est pour a que je te dis de regarder les rsultats des lections par bureau de vote.
Ce que tu affirmes est tout simplement faux.

Edit : Par exemple chez moi, Toulouse
http://www.ladepeche.fr/article/2014...-quartier.html

----------


## souviron34

> d'ailleurs, Hnin-Beaumont, *c'tait* PS,






> Bziers c'tait UMP, je ne trouve pas a trs rouge.


Et a conforte ce que je dis : Bziers, avec un chmage  26%, et un taux de pauvret de 40% dans la petite couronne, devrait, d'aprs ses dires, tre nettement  gauche  ::aie:: 

Bien sr, il y a toujours des cas.. Mais ses affirmations sont tout simplement purement fausses, et ne relvent que d'une idologie mal digre...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Et a conforte ce que je dis : Bziers, avec un chmage  26%, et un taux de pauvret de 40% dans la petite couronne, devrait, d'aprs ses dires, tre nettement  gauche 
> 
> Bien sr, il y a toujours des cas.. Mais ses affirmations sont tout simplement purement fausses, et ne relvent que d'une idologie mal digre...


Oui mais justement: le PS aurait t un parti de gauche, Hnin-Beaumont ne serait jamais pass au FN. D'ailleurs, je suis persuad que si le PS a longtemps tenu Hnin, c'est uniquement parce que le parti a, historiquement, t  gauche. Ce n'est certainement pas parce qu'il met en avant des candidats bobos et qu'il mne des politiques de bobos que les ouvriers vont voter PS! Quand ils votent PS, ils veulent la gauche, mais ils n'ont que le PS, forcment au bout d'un moment ils vont voir ailleurs  ::aie:: 

Si le FN passe, c'est surtout parce qu'il s'addresse  des gens mpriss ou ignors par la gauche comme par la droite (et autant, pour la droite, a n'a rien de nouveau, venant de la "gauche" c'est choquant).

Cela dit, droite/gauche ne recouvre pas toutes les distinctions, c'est pourquoi on a parfois des 'aberrations', comme les Chrtiens pour la solidarit sociale, qu'on peut retrouver tant  gauche qu' droite, avec grosso modo les mmes opinions. D'ailleurs, j'ai l'impression que les partis Franais "s'americanisent", c'est--dire deviennent des machines lectorales sans vritable idologie.

----------


## Bousk

> Nan le FN recrute chez les cons, peu importe le bord...


Insulter de la sorte une partie de la population a me parait pas moins con  ::roll::  
Peut-tre que si les sacrs "umps etc..etc.." arrtaient ce genre de pratique et de stigmatiser autant cet lectorat on n'en serait pas l  ::roll:: 



> la MAJORITE des gens de gauche, ne sont pas des bobos parisiens du bord de Seine


Pourtant il me semble que c'est justement une des caractristiques des plus communes chez le bobo parisien, que d'tre socialiste et voter  gauche  ::calim2::  

Bref, le sujet ici c'est le travail dominical, et pour y revenir, j'tais ravi aujourd'hui de pouvoir me rendre au cinma parce que des personnes y travaillent un jour fri  ::zoubi::  
Btw, j'ai moi aussi "travaill" aujourd'hui, puisque j'ai d ralis un debug de nos serveurs en dbut d'aprs-midi

----------


## Zirak

> Insulter de la sorte une partie de la population a me parait pas moins con  
> Peut-tre que si les sacrs "umps etc..etc.." arrtaient ce genre de pratique et de stigmatiser autant cet lectorat on n'en serait pas l


Ce n'est pas une stigmatisation de l'umps qui me fait dire a, juste un constat aprs discussion avec des gens votant FN, car on pourra dire ce qu'on veut sur Marine et tout a, le bloc de base du FN, a reste des gens xnophobes, et moi ces gens bas de plafond, cela m'insupporte, aprs si pour punir l'umps, des gens votent FN et sont prs  lire ces xenophobes, bah oui ils sont tout aussi bas de plafond, c'est pas en lisant pire qu'on donnera une leon aux autres.


Ne dforme pas ce que j'ai dit, j'ai dit que les gens de gauche, n'taient pas tous des bobos parisiens, pas que les bobos n'taient pas de gauche  :;): 


@Miaow, si la 2me affirmation est fausse, cela voudrait dire qu'il n'y a que des bobos parisiens  gauche, et que donc il n'y a eu des elus  gauche qu' Paris ?....


Sinon pour ceux qui disent que cela est faux, 2 choses :

- majorit != totalit, encore une fois, il y a une nuance, evidemment que TOUS les pauvres ne votent pas  gauche, et donc que TOUTES les villes avec du chmage ne sont pas  gauche...

- Aprs oui, c'est vrai, il y a des gens qui votent  droite depuis des annes, mais les annes passant, se retrouve petit  petit dans une tranche de richesse plus basse, et sont donc maintenant considrs dans la tranche "pauvre", mais qui continuent de voter  droite par habitude, cela fait des annes qu'ils votent  droite car si il y a du chmage, de l'inscurit, la dette/crise blablabla, c'est la faute aux trangers et  ceux qui profitent du RSA (discours vraiment entendu dans la bouche de sarkozystes hein, mme pas de votant FN) donc bien sr qu'ils ne vont pas se mettre  voter  gauche du jour au lendemain, c'est pour cela que je parlais de majorit et non pas de totalit, aprs vu l'conomie actuelle, c'est sr que cette affirmation va devenir de plus en plus errone, et si je suis ce que vous me dites, c'est peut-tre juste que le processus a t plus vite que je pensais.

----------


## Invit

> La droite a fait d'excellents scores  Paris,  Lyon, dans les centre ville, et la gauche, au contraire, se porte bien dans les banlieues, ou dans les rgions les plus dfavorises.


J'ai juste dit que le seul sens o a marchait pas trop mal c'tait riche => droite. La rciproque n'est pas vraie, et avec la gauche on ne peut rien dduire.
Regarde les votes par arrondissement  Paris, c'est assez frappant.

----------


## Zirak

> Bref, le sujet ici c'est le travail dominical, et pour y revenir, j'tais ravi aujourd'hui de pouvoir me rendre au cinma parce que des personnes y travaillent un jour fri


Travail dominical != jour fri si tu veux revenir dans le dbat, moi hier, mme si tous n'taient pas ouverts, une bonne partie des commerces travaillaient dans ma ville, pas seulement les magasins d'outillage  ::P:

----------


## Zirak

> C'est pour a que je te dis de regarder les rsultats des lections par bureau de vote.
> Ce que tu affirmes est tout simplement faux.
> 
> Edit : Par exemple chez moi, Toulouse
> http://www.ladepeche.fr/article/2014...-quartier.html



Ok sur ton lien, je vois les rsultats par bureau de vote, mais cela ne me dit pas qui  quoi comme revenus dans chacuns des quartiers ?? 

Aprs cela veut juste dire que dans un quartier X, il y a eu plus de votant  droite, d'ailleurs il aurait t intrrssant de connaitre le taux d'abstention par quartier galement.


Et comme je disais prcedemment, un rsultat d'lection ne peut pas confirmer ou non ces affirmations, car des cartes commes celles que tu montres, ne tiennent pas comptes des abstentions, des votes blancs, des votes sanctions par ceux dus par la politique de Hollande jusque la, etc etc 

Donc surement que ces informations sont fausses si vos cartes ne se basant sur pas grand chose le dise  ::mouarf::  Moi je tire mes conclusions (surement fausses donc) aprs discussions avec des vrais gens...

----------


## fcharton2

> J'ai juste dit que le seul sens o a marchait pas trop mal c'tait riche => droite. La rciproque n'est pas vraie, et avec la gauche on ne peut rien dduire. Regarde les votes par arrondissement  Paris, c'est assez frappant.


Justement, ce n'est pas si net... La vieille bourgeoisie vote  droite, et le 7eme, le 8eme, le 16eme, sont sans surprise  droite. En mme temps, le second (Opra, Palais Royal), le 3eme (Marais), et le 4eme (Ile Saint Louis), pas exactement des favellas, sont tous trois  gauche (mais le quartier latin est  droite). 

Dans les arrondissements plus rcemment embourgeoiss de la rive gauche, c'est  peu prs moiti moiti: le 14eme est  gauche, le 15eme  droite. 
Et en revanche, les nouveaux quartiers bourgeois (9, 10, 11, 12 mme) sont PS. 

Ma sensation c'est que Paris met en vidence l'volution du vote des riches, avec une opposition entre une vieille bourgeoisie qui vote traditionnellement  droite, et une bourgeoisie plus rcente (post 30 glorieuses) qui vote  gauche.

Ce qui nous ramne, une fois de plus  ce mot "bobo" qui choque tellement... 

Francois

----------


## Invit

Voil les rsultats pour Paris et la petite couronne. 
http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/20...ndissement.php
On voit bien les arrondissement riches  droite, idem pour le tout 92  l'exception de Clichy (ville la plus "populaire" du dpartement).

On serait tent de faire les mmes conclusions pour les villes les plus pauvres, mais il y a trop d'exceptions : Saint Ouen, Bobigny, Drancy, le Blanc Mesnll, le Bourget, Aulnay...
Et rural => droite est encore quelque chose qui marche assez bien.

----------


## souviron34

> Voil les rsultats pour Paris et la petite couronne. 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/20...ndissement.php
> On voit bien les arrondissement riches  droite, idem pour le tout 92  l'exception de Clichy (ville la plus "populaire" du dpartement).
> 
> On serait tent de faire les mmes conclusions pour les villes les plus pauvres, mais il y a trop d'exceptions : Saint Ouen, Bobigny, Drancy, le Blanc Mesnll, le Bourget, Aulnay...
> Et rural => droite est encore quelque chose qui marche assez bien.


Mme l, tu pourras noter que 9ime et 10ime, et mme 11ime, pas particulirement des arrondissements riches, sont au pire 1/3  droite, sinon 50%.. De mme le 13ime et le 20ime..  : avoir quand mme 36% de gens qui votent  droite dans un quartier pauvre, j'en dduirais pas ce que dduit _Zirak_...  ::aie:: 

De mme pour Villejuif, Chatillon, Montrouge, etc etc...

Disons que je pense - et r-itre - fondamentalement que la classification "droite = riches", "gauche = pauvres" est absurde et totalement dnue de fondement - aujourd'hui..

C'tait vrai dans les annes 50-60, voire 70, mais a a disparu avec l'mergence des classes moyennes et la dsindustrialisation.. et la gauche miterrandienne... Le proclamer aujourd'hui est du "wishfull thinking" d'un parti ou d'une aile qui refuse d'admettre qu'elle n'a plus la base populaire qu'elle avait avant....

----------


## ManusDei

> Ok sur ton lien, je vois les rsultats par bureau de vote, mais cela ne me dit pas qui  quoi comme revenus dans chacuns des quartiers ??


http://www.ladepeche.fr/article/2013...t-pauvres.html
EN gros, parfois le ct droite=riches, gauche=pauvres fonctionne, parfois pas.
J'ai mis le lien de chez moi, regarde dans ta ville, a sera plus simple tu dois mieux connatre les quartiers.




> Aprs cela veut juste dire que dans un quartier X, il y a eu plus de votant  droite, d'ailleurs il aurait t intrrssant de connaitre le taux d'abstention par quartier galement.
> 
> Et comme je disais prcedemment, un rsultat d'lection ne peut pas confirmer ou non ces affirmations, car des cartes commes celles que tu montres, ne tiennent pas comptes des abstentions, des votes blancs, des votes sanctions par ceux dus par la politique de Hollande jusque la, etc etc 
> 
> Donc surement que ces informations sont fausses si vos cartes ne se basant sur pas grand chose le dise  Moi je tire mes conclusions (surement fausses donc) aprs discussions avec des vrais gens...


Mou, t'as accs  combien de "vrais gens" (et c'est quoi des "faux gens" :p) ? 100 tout au plus ?
Je pense que tu n'imagines mme pas  quel point la reproduction sociale est importante.
Les gens que tu frquentes sont du mme avis que toi, c'est pas plus compliqu que a, et c'est vrai pour tout le monde.

Et c'est valide pour tout le monde. J'ai plein d'amis  gauche, je dois tre la seule personne qu'ils frquentent qui aura dj vot  droite. 
Donc quand tu leur demandes, les "vrais gens" votent  gauche, et ceux qui votent  droite sont cons ou manipuls.
Depuis peu je frquente des gens de droite, ben pour eux tu reprends les deux lignes au dessus et tu inverses droite et gauche.
Pour les municipales j'ai soutenu un gars UMP, j'ai fait du porte  porte, j'tais prsent sur les marchs, et au vu des retours que j'ai eu, j'aurais pu prdire 10% au candidat de gauche (il a fait 48%), alors que j'habite dans un quartier o il a t majoritaire.

On ne tient pas compte des abstentions, votes blancs/sanctions etc.... parce qu'on s'en fout. Le vote sanction existait quand la droite tait au pouvoir, il existe maintenant  gauche, c'est pas une question de couleur politique, juste que tu as toujours des insatisfaits ( tort ou  raison). Et mme si c'est une sanction, a veut quand mme dire qu'ils prfrent voir le camp d'en face au pouvoir (au moins pour un temps).
Partout o il existe, le vote blanc fait 5%, 10% dans des cas trs trs exceptionnels.

----------


## souviron34

De toutes faons, le calcul est trs simple :

au fur et  mesure des lections, alternances, etc, grosso-modo chaque camp est lu avec 52 ou 55% des exprims.

Vu qu'il y a 44 millions d'inscrits, et que, si on ne compte pas les dernires lections, en gnral on tourne  65-80% de votants, prenons le chiffre haut et le bas :  80% a fait 35.2 millions, alors que 65% a fait 28.6 millions..

Donc au pire des cas (_la droite battue avec 45% des exprims dans un scrutin avec 35% d'abstention_) a fait 12.87 millions de gens.... Tous des riches ??????? A l'inverse, la gauche ferait dans ce cas 15.73 millions.... Tous des pauvres ??


Mais c'est surtout que, vu qu'il y a rguliremnt alternance - un gouvernement de droite lu - cela voudrait dire que les 15.8 millions de gens qui l'lise sont riches ???

Ou alors nous n'avons pas les mmes dfinitions de pauvret et de richesse, mais beaucoup plus simplement les quations "droite = riche" et "gauche = pauvre" sont tout simplement fausses..

Si c'tait le cas la droite ne devrait jamais dpasser 15%.... (au trs grand max)..

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Mais c'est surtout que, vu qu'il y a rguliremnt alternance - un gouvernement de droite lu - cela voudrait dire que les 15.8 millions de gens qui l'lise sont riches ???
> 
> Ou alors nous n'avons pas les mmes dfinitions de pauvret et de richesse, mais beaucoup plus simplement les quations "droite = riche" et "gauche = pauvre" sont tout simplement fausses..
> 
> 
> Si c'tait le cas la droite ne devrait jamais dpasser 15%.... (au trs grand max)..


a dpend en effet de ce que t'appelle "riche", en effet. Ce que fcharton appelle "riches", si je ne me trompe pas, c'est grosso modo 40% de la populationmoi je dirais "aiss" mais a revient au mme. Les gens qui gagnent assez d'argent pour consommer du luxe et/ou se constituer un vrai patrimoine, c'est une trs grosse minorit, presque la moiti de la population en fait. Et quels que soient les mots qu'on emploie pour les dcrire ("riches", "aiss", "CSP+", "classes moyennes"), ces gens-l ne sont certainement pas pauvres.

Les trs riches, c'est une toute petite minorit de rien du tout en termes de nombre de personnes, mais leur influence et leur importance vient du fait qu'ils sont vraiment _trs_ riches. Arnaud Lagardre n'a qu'un bulletin  mettre dans l'urne, mais combien de journalistes reoivent leur salaire de lui?

Aprs, c'est simple, si la droite et la gauche se rsumaient  l'image d'pinal de la gauche interventioniste et redistributrice, et de la droite qui baisse les impts (pour les riches) et rduit l'investissement de l'tat, alors la grande majorit des pauvres voteraient  gauche et inversement pour les aiss. Mais il y a aussi tout un tas d'autres sujets, dont beaucoup n'ont pas grand-chose  voir avec le fait d'tre pauvre ou pas. Par exemple le marriage homo, que l'on soit prolo ou bourgeois, c'est moins important que d'tre croyant ou pas (et les croyants, il y en dans toutes les classes sociales). Le nuclaire, je n'arrive mme pas  voir comment c'est devenu une question droite/gauche (enfin, si, je sais, mais je prfre ne pas y penser). D'ailleurs, le ct redistributeur de la gauche, actuellement, il est quand mme trs lger, je crois que c'est Gastiflex qui nous avait fait le contraste entre le programme de Valls et un programme de gauche  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

Tout  fait, et c'est en gros ce que Franois dit  propos du mot qui fche.....


Et j'ajouterais (_en m'auto-citant _ )




> Mais c'est surtout que, vu qu'il y a rguliremnt alternance - un gouvernement de droite lu - cela voudrait dire que les 15.8 millions de gens qui l'lise sont riches ???


Ce qui d'ailleurs signfierait que 3 millions  et des poussires seraient devenus riches en 5 ans, et redeviendraient pauvres dans les 5 annes suivantes , puis de nouveau riches les 5 suivantes, etc....   ::aie::   ::mrgreen:: 

Bref, terminons cet apart absurde, et revenons aux choses plus srieuses  ::D:

----------


## Mat.M

> Je te laisse tes jugements de valeur, mais simplement c'est toi qui, lorsque je parle de boites de 350 000 salairs, dit que il y doit y en avoir une tripote qui se tourne les pouces..
> 
> Je dis simplement non... parce que la majorit travaille  la chaine...


?? travailler  la chaine a se fait de moins en moins.
Le Secondaire ( je rappelle conomie primaire c'est l'agriculture, secondaire l'industrie et tertiaire les services les informaticiens) se rduit de plus en plus en France.
Et puis on robotise de plus en plus.
Quant au tertiaire, les salaris sont en sureffectif dans le Priv, notamment de plus de 200 000 salaris c'est rapport noir sur blanc dans la presse

----------


## souviron34

Renseigne-toi, stp..

je n'ai mme pas envie de rpondre tellement c'est vident, mais lit et coute ce qu'il se passe en ce moment-mme avec General Electric et Alstom...  C'est pas des mecs dans les bureaux, hein,dont on parle ? Mais des vrais ouvriers.. Comme c'tait le cas  Florange ou  Gondrange...

Je te recommande cette lecture :

The Insourcing Boom




> After years of offshore production, General Electric is moving much of its far-flung appliance-manufacturing operations back home. It is not alone. An exploration of the startling, sustainable, just-getting-started return of industry to the United States





> Only 500,000 factory jobs were created between their low, in January 2010, and September 2012a tiny fraction of the almost 6 million that were lost in the aughts. And much of that increase, at first blush, might appear to be nothing more than the natural (but ultimately limited) return of some of the jobs lost in the recession itself.
> 
> Yet whats happening at GE, and elsewhere in American manufacturing, tells a different and more optimistic storyone that suggests the curvature of Vernons product cycle may be changing once again, this time in a way that might benefit U.S. industry, and the U.S. economy, quite substantially in the years to come


Et cherche "assembly lines" sur Google...

ou regarde :

Alstom, General Electric, Siemens : les forces en prsence




> Alstom
> 
>    Activits principales (contribution au chiffre d'affaires) : quipements et services de production d'energie (54,9%), quipements de transport ferroviaire (26,9%), quipement de transport et de distribution d'lectricit (18,9%)
>     Effectifs : 92 000 employs, dont 18 000 en France
> 
> General Electric
> 
>     Activits principales (contribution au chiffre d'affaires) : prestations de services financiers (30,9%), fabrication d'quipements d'infrastructures (27,4%), prestations de technologie d'infrastructures (24%), fabrication de systmes d'imagerie mdicale (12,3%), fabrication de biens d'quipements domestiques et industriels (5,4%)
>     Effectifs : 300 000 employs, dont 11 000 en France
> ...


Comment tu crois que a se construit, des quipements industriels, mdicaux, des machines  laver, des tls, des oliennes, des turbines, des btiments, des ponts, des routes, des viaducs, des tunnels, un wagon de train, une rame de RATP etc etc ???

Pas en regardant un ordi... En allant dcouper des tles, serrer des boulons, visser des crous, manier une pelle, un marteau-piqueur, souder, peindre, fraiser, polir, poncer, etc etc...


Comme pour les compagnies ptrolires - il faut un sacr paquet de gars et  se salir les mains pour faire les pipelines, et  construire entretenir et faire marcher les raffineries, etc... Comme pour Airbus : il faut un sacr paquet de monde pour fabriquer les lments, les siges, les morceaux de fuselage, les assembler, cabler et souder les fils lectriques, visser les cadrans, etc etc...

Honntement, renseigne-toi un peu avant de dbiter des idioties...


Note: et je te signale qu'on ne parle pas de la France.. 350 000 salaris dans le monde...

----------


## Mat.M

salut Souviron34 je n'ai jamais affirm le contraite j'ai dj travaill en milieu industriel en tant que fraiseur  ::mrgreen::

----------


## deuche

Mat.M a raison, travailler  la chane cela se fait de moins en moins et c'est bien derrire un ordinateur que les choses se font.
Nous dans notre atelier, nous avons des machines  commande numrique qui bossent 30 heures durant en 3D sans l'intervention d'un seul humain.

----------


## Invit

> a dpend en effet de ce que t'appelle "riche", en effet. Ce que fcharton appelle "riches", si je ne me trompe pas, c'est grosso modo 40% de la populationmoi je dirais "aiss" mais a revient au mme.


40% c'est large quand mme. 40% c'est tout ceux qui sont au dessus de 1900 nets / mois.

----------


## fcharton2

Oui, ce que j'appelle riche, ce sont les 20-25% les plus aiss. Sur les salaris, ca reprsenterait 2 SMIC et plus par mois, je pense. 
En dessous, il y a 50 ou 60% de la population qui constituent la fameuse "classe moyenne". Et en bas, les 30% de vrais pauvres, prcariss, trs bas revenus, tout a.

Le problme,  mon avis, c'est qu'au fil du temps, le systme social, cens venir en aide aux 30% les plus dfavoriss, a t dtourn au profit de la classe moyenne, et d'une partie des mnages aiss. Et bien videmment, comme "venir en aide"  60% de la population, a coute plus cher qu'aider les 25% de plus pauvres, on n'arrive plus  le financer, quelle que soient les belles histoires qu'on se raconte sur le sujet. 

Et avec ce dtournement s'est dvelopp tout un discours, qui vise  faire passer les riches pour des moyens, les moyens pour des pauvres, et ignore compltement les 30% du bas. Le dbat sur les "proltaires", un peu plus haut, est caractristique, tout comme le discours d'une grande partie de la gauche. 

Alors forcment, les 30% du bas sont mcontents, et votent de plus en plus mal, ce qui conforte nos bien pensants dans l'ide qu'ils ont eu raison de les ignorer...

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oui, ce que j'appelle riche, ce sont les 20-25% les plus aiss. Sur les salaris, ca reprsenterait 2 SMIC et plus par mois, je pense. 
> En dessous, il y a 50 ou 60% de la population qui constituent la fameuse "classe moyenne". Et en bas, les 30% de vrais pauvres, prcariss, trs bas revenus, tout a.
> 
> Le problme,  mon avis, c'est qu'au fil du temps, le systme social, cens venir en aide aux 30% les plus dfavoriss, a t dtourn au profit de la classe moyenne, et d'une partie des mnages aiss. Et bien videmment, comme "venir en aide"  60% de la population, a coute plus cher qu'aider les 25% de plus pauvres, on n'arrive plus  le financer, et on voudrait croire qu'il suffirait de taxer les "super riches" (les 5%, voire le pour cent le plus haut).
> 
> Francois


Le problme vient peut-tre du fait qu' une certaine poque, un couple avec deux enfants pouvaient vivre dcemment avec deux smic, et que a devenait dur avec un seul smic, mais avec les aides,c 'tait possible. Aujourd'hui avec 4/5/6 smic, on peut  peine survivre, et comme la socit a besoin de la consommation, que les entreprises ne veulent pas payer leurs employs (elles ont trouv un moyen de faire faire la besogne pour une bouche de pain sans avoir de problme de douane grce  l'Europe) et mettent le couteau sous la gorge du gouvernement "il faut baisse le cot du travail", alors l'tat est oblig de payer de plus en plus de monde, de plus en plus cher afin d'assurer que le niveau de la sacro-sainte consommation des mnages ne baisse pas ! 
Seulement, l'tat n'a plus les moyens de financer cette solution, les actionnaires continuent de se goinfrer des dividendes des socits, dividendes artificiels obtenus en licenciant des employs ou en fermant des usines.

----------


## asxProtmp

> Aujourd'hui avec 4/5/6 smic, on peut  peine survivre


Cte bonne blague:
si tu sais pas grer tes tunes c'est pas la faute de la socit.
si tu vis au dessus de tes moyens c'est pas la faute de la socit.

T'as besoin de 15 abonnements (internet, tel, canal+ being etc ... ) ? Non.
T'as besoin de prendre des vacs de ski et en t ? Non.
T'as besoin d'acheter le dernier iphone machin truc  800  ? Non.

Si tu n'en a pas besoin mais que tu en as quand mme a veut dire que tu as les moyens. Donc si aprs avoir achet tout a tu es  sec alors c'est que tu as bien dpens tes tunes c'est tout.


Mais ne dis pas qu'il est difficile de survivre avec 4/5/6 smic s'il te plat. C'est comme le hanouna qui dit qu'il a du mal  la fin du mois avec 25k/mois.

Vous me faites piti. Pauvre riche.

----------


## Zirak

> Cte bonne blague:
> si tu sais pas grer tes tunes c'est pas la faute de la socit.
> si tu vis au dessus de tes moyens c'est pas la faute de la socit.
> 
> T'as besoin de 15 abonnements (internet, tel, canal+ being etc ... ) ? Non.
> T'as besoin de prendre des vacs de ski et en t ? Non.
> T'as besoin d'acheter le dernier iphone machin truc  800  ? Non.
> 
> Si tu n'en a pas besoin mais que tu en as quand mme a veut dire que tu as les moyens. Donc si aprs avoir achet tout a tu es  sec alors c'est que tu as bien dpens tes tunes c'est tout.
> ...



Il y a du bon et du moins bon ^^

je suis totalement d'accord sur le fait que quelqu'un qui s'en sort pas avec 4 ou 5 smics, c'est qu'il y a un problme de gestion d'argent (mme avec 2 enfants).

Sur le coup de l'Iphone et des vacances aussi.

Bon sur les abonnements, c'est vrai pour certains (canal, being,...) mais le tel (soit fixe soit gsm) pour pouvoir tre join et internet (surtout pour un dev), me semblent obligatoires.

Aprs concernant hanouna, faudrait voir  pas prendre au srieux un animateur sens faire de la dconne  longueur de journe, surtout quand c'est dit au cours d'une mission...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Cte bonne blague:


C'est difficile de te rpondre, si tu vis en Afghanistan car nous n'avons pas les mmes besoin, ni les mmes modes de vie.

Je veux bien avoir exagr sur les 4/5/6 fois le smic, mais l'ide tait l. Plus a va, plus il faut de l'argent et moins les salaires suivent.

J'ai commenc avec un smic, mon pouse faisait des petits boulots, on avait une petite fille. On vivait trs correctement. On avait pu louer un bel appart
avec 2 chambres et une grande pice de vie. On pouvait s'offrir le resto une  2 fois par mois, on allait chez nos parents 2/3 week-end par mois (250 km),
on ne touchait mme pas d'aide (on ne les avait pas demander, on pensait ne pas y avoir droit  ::aie:: )
Aujourd'hui, si je reprends l'quivalent en salaire, rien que le logement prendrait les 3/4 des ressources, fini les resto (enfin, si mais les restos du cur), et on limites les dplacements.

Aprs, je suis d'accord qu'on se cr des besoins, mais, il ne faut pas oublier aussi que c'est inhrent  la socit, c'est  dire que l'on pousse  la consommation, car soi-disant que ce serait le moteur de la croissance !  ::ptdr::

----------


## rawsrc

> C'est difficile de te rpondre, si tu vis en Afghanistan


Pure y ont rien l-bas mais l'internet avec wanadoo fonctionne drlement bien dis donc   ::ptdr::

----------


## fcharton2

> Le problme vient peut-tre du fait qu' une certaine poque, un couple avec deux enfants pouvaient vivre dcemment avec deux smic, et que a devenait dur avec un seul smic, mais avec les aides,c 'tait possible. Aujourd'hui avec 4/5/6 smic, on peut  peine survivre, et comme la socit a besoin de la consommation, que les entreprises ne veulent pas payer leurs employs (elles ont trouv un moyen de faire faire la besogne pour une bouche de pain sans avoir de problme de douane grce  l'Europe) et mettent le couteau sous la gorge du gouvernement "il faut baisse le cot du travail", alors l'tat est oblig de payer de plus en plus de monde, de plus en plus cher afin d'assurer que le niveau de la sacro-sainte consommation des mnages ne baisse pas !


Je suis profondment d'accord avec a, et je pense que c'est le fond du problme, la socit de consommation, qui fait de nous des citoyens en manque, toujours  la recherche d'argent pour financer le "truc de plus". Un voyage chez les pauvres pour se sentir riche, un appareil photo (un ordi, une carte son, des chaussures de marche) "semi-pro" pour se sentir au dessus de la masse, un email d'invitation personnalis de chez Zalando,  une vente VIP de grandes marques. 

C'est le triomphe de la mdiocrit dore (amis lecteurs de wikipedia, je sais que cette utilisation de la formule est un contresens), qui met  la tte du pays, un Hollande avec sa vie bourgeoise de mauvais vaudeville, ou Morelle et ses chaussures sur mesure et son cireur. C'est encore elle qui fait que les dveloppeurs rvent d'tre architectes, les tudiants des "spcialistes" d'un sujet aussi obscur que ridicule, et leurs parents des "passionns" de choses aussi futiles qu'sotriques. C'est la victoire de monsieur prudhomme.

On a la socit qu'on mrite, quoi... 
(et oui, on peut changer les choses, en levant nos gosses, mais c'est un peu couillu, parce que a va  contre courant)

Francois, que tous ces ponts rendent un peu cynique

----------


## deuche

> Oui, ce que j'appelle riche, ce sont les 20-25% les plus aiss. Sur les salaris, ca reprsenterait 2 SMIC et plus par mois, je pense. 
> En dessous, il y a 50 ou 60% de la population qui constituent la fameuse "classe moyenne". Et en bas, les 30% de vrais pauvres, prcariss, trs bas revenus, tout a.
> 
> Le problme,  mon avis, c'est qu'au fil du temps, le systme social, cens venir en aide aux 30% les plus dfavoriss, a t dtourn au profit de la classe moyenne, et d'une partie des mnages aiss. Et bien videmment, comme "venir en aide"  60% de la population, a coute plus cher qu'aider les 25% de plus pauvres, on n'arrive plus  le financer, quelle que soient les belles histoires qu'on se raconte sur le sujet. 
> 
> Et avec ce dtournement s'est dvelopp tout un discours, qui vise  faire passer les riches pour des moyens, les moyens pour des pauvres, et ignore compltement les 30% du bas. Le dbat sur les "proltaires", un peu plus haut, est caractristique, tout comme le discours d'une grande partie de la gauche. 
> 
> Alors forcment, les 30% du bas sont mcontents, et votent de plus en plus mal, ce qui conforte nos bien pensants dans l'ide qu'ils ont eu raison de les ignorer...
> 
> Francois


Je ne te vois pas critiquer le cot du capital dans ce que tu dis.
Pourtant il semblerait bien que la distribution des dividendes, entre 2007 et aujourd'hui, n'ait point faibli.
Au contraire, selon la banque de France les dividendes seraient passs de 31 milliards  39 milliards aujourd'hui.
Visiblement, ce n'est pas la crise pour tout le monde. Le cot du capital est directement ponctionn sur le rsultat net des entreprises. Il serait pass, des annes 90  14 jours  44 jours de travail pour un salari aujourd'hui.
Mais sinon, il faut amliorer la comptitivit

----------


## r0d

> C'est le triomphe de la mdiocrit dore (amis lecteurs de wikipedia, je sais que cette utilisation de la formule est un contresens)


Franois, les wikipedistes n'emploient plus le mot "contresens" depuis des lustres (plusieurs semaines au bas mot). Le vocable "oxymore", voire "oxymoron" pour les plus radicaux d'entre eux, sont aujourd'hui totalement intgrs dans la panoplie du wikipdiste clair. Franois, tu n'es plus  jour. Si tu n'y prend pas gare, tu ne comprendras bientt plus tes jeunes esclaves employs  :;):

----------


## fcharton2

> Je ne te vois pas critiquer le cot du capital dans ce que tu dis. Pourtant il semblerait bien que la distribution des dividendes, entre 2007 et aujourd'hui, n'ait point faibli. Au contraire, selon la banque de France les dividendes seraient passs de 31 milliards  39 milliards aujourd'hui.


Il me semble que ce chiffre montre bien le ct dmagogique (si j'tais mchant je disais putassier) du raisonnement sur le cot du capital. Mme si tu piques tous les dividendes (et alors, tu vas avoir un GROS problme), tu ne finances que la moiti de notre dficit annuel... On peut donc continuer  rver sur les mchants capitalistes, a fait vendre des livres  Piketty, et c'est un sujet rassembleur le dimanche  l'apro. Mais ca ne constitue pas l'ombre du commencement d'une solution...




> Franois, les wikipedistes n'emploient plus le mot "contresens" depuis des lustres (plusieurs semaines au bas mot). Le vocable "oxymore", voire "oxymoron" pour les plus radicaux d'entre eux, sont aujourd'hui totalement intgrs dans la panoplie du wikipdiste clair.


... ce qui montre qu'ils sont dcidment compltement illettrs. Un oxymore, c'est une figure de style. C'est dlibr, et utilis dans un but prcis: "le soleil noir de ma mlancolie". Un contre sens, c'est juste une erreur de comprhension, rien de dlibr, aucun but prcis. 

Donc oui, c'est typique de la pense wiki: on remplace un mot expressif (contresens), qui a un sens prcis, par un mot complexe (oxymore), employ de travers, mais qui fait plus bac+5. Et je suppose que les radicaux prfrent oxymoron  cause de la rime riche avec "moron"...

Wikipdia, par des truffes prtentieuses, pour des truffes prtentieuses...
(soit dit en passant, l'article wikipedia sur l'oxymore est un peu dcevant : il y a bien une liste d'oxymores dans les chansons, avec de vraies rfrence, j'vais dire : Johnny, Bashung, Lavilliers, mais rien sur les oxymores dans les pisodes des simpsons... pfff!)

Francois

----------


## Zirak

> Mme si tu piques tous les dividendes (et alors, tu vas avoir un GROS problme), tu ne finances que la moiti de notre dficit annuel... On peut donc continuer  rver sur les mchants capitalistes, a fait vendre des livres  Piketty, et c'est un sujet rassembleur le dimanche  l'apro. Mais ca ne constitue pas l'ombre du commencement d'une solution...


y'a que moi que a choque ?

Bah oui, pourquoi toucher aux dividendes des actionnaires quand on peut augmenter les impts des crves la faim...

Je sais pas, rduire le dficit annuel de moiti (aller mme d'un tiers, pour ne pas mettre ces pauvres petits actionnaires  la rue), ce n'est pas un dbut de solution ? C'est sr que si on attend de trouver la solution miracle qui va rapporter 100 milliards par an, on est pas prt d'en sortir du dficit...

----------


## deuche

> Mais ca ne constitue pas l'ombre du commencement d'une solution...


Sauf que lorsqu'on demande 50 milliards d'conomie  50 millions de personnes a fait 1000 par personnes.
Je pense qu'il y en a beaucoup qui vont vite faire un calcul en se disant qu'effectivement ils vont avoir un gros problme.
Je pense notamment aux personnes dont le fils o la fille est une charge puisque laccs au travail et chaque jour qui passe un peu plus compliqu. O  ces personnes dont jai largement fait partie, avec des fins de mois dj difficile, pour ne pas dire impossible. 
Tu vois, les problmes ne sont pas que du ct des riches et la logique voudrait que sil y a effort  faire celui-ci devrait tre fait dabord par les plus fort et ensuite soutenu par les plus faible.
Nous assistons  exactement linverse, avec le plus gros transfert de capital, des plus pauvres vers les plus riches, que lhistoire ai jamais connu. Je pense aux Grecs particulirement.

----------


## Simara1170

C'est pas une solution: si tu taxes de trop le rentier, il dmnage ailleurs pour payer moins de taxe et garder son pognon...

----------


## fcharton2

> y'a que moi que a choque ?


Certainement pas, vu le succs du discours sur l'ennemi qu'est la finance...




> Je sais pas, rduire le dficit annuel de moiti (aller mme d'un tiers, pour ne pas mettre ces pauvres petits actionnaires  la rue), ce n'est pas un dbut de solution ? C'est sr que si on attend de trouver la solution miracle qui va rapporter 100 milliards par an, on est pas prt d'en sortir du dficit...


Ce n'est pas une solution, parce qu'une fois que tu as supprim les dividendes, il n'y a plus AUCUN intrt pour un capitaliste  mettre de l'argent dans une entreprise. Et tu as un problme, parce que le capital est ncessaire, pour crer l'entreprise, pour la dvelopper, et pour passer les moments difficiles. Donc, si tu supprimes les dividendes, c'est un peu comme si tu taxais les loyers  100%. Tu aurais trs vite un souci  trouver des propritaires...

Ici, il va bien y avoir une hausse de recettes pour l'Etat, mais il risque d'y avoir aussi beaucoup de chmage en plus, et donc beaucoup de dpenses supplmentaires pour l'Etat. 

Et non, on n'est pas prs d'en sortir, du dficit : cela fait 40 ans qu'il dure, sous la droite, sous la gauche, et personne n'a la moindre envie de s'y attaquer. Apparemment, la position de nos politiques c'est que "a tiendra bien encore cinq ans". On attend donc que ce soient les marchs qui dcident pour nous, ce qui nous permettra, une fois de plus, de nous indigner...

Francois

----------


## Zirak

> Ce n'est pas une solution, parce qu'une fois que tu as supprim les dividendes, il n'y a plus AUCUN intrt pour un capitaliste  mettre de l'argent dans une entreprise.


On est pas oblig de les supprimer compltement, mais on peut en ponctionner une partie.

L'intrt du capitaliste serait d'aider son pays  se relever un peu plus (car il en a plus les moyens que les autres), pour viter qu'il se casse la gueule compltement ? Ah mais c'est pas possible, c'est vrai, cela voudrait dire demander  un mec de droite de penser  autrui  ::lol::  ::lol:: 

C'est a que j'aime avec la droite, c'est qu'ils nous bassinent avec le nationalisme, la fiert du pays, qu'il ne faut point trop de mixit et garder son identit, qu'il faut rendre  la France sa gloire d'antant etc etc, mais ds que cela demande de dbourser 1 centime, la gloire du pays s'efface devant le gain perso.

----------


## deuche

> C'est pas une solution: si tu taxes de trop le rentier, il dmnage ailleurs pour payer moins de taxe et garder son pognon...


Oui enfin si tu mets une loi sur la redistribution des dividendes indxs sur l'volution du pouvoir d'achat de la population ils vont vite comprendre qu'il faut lacher du lest.
Mon avis.

----------


## fcharton2

> Sauf que lorsqu'on demande 50 milliards d'conomie  50 millions de personnes a fait 1000 par personnes.
> Je pense qu'il y en a beaucoup qui vont vite faire un calcul en se disant qu'effectivement ils vont avoir un gros problme.


Bien sr, et on peut, du coup, s'interroger sur le srieux d'un Etat qui vient de nous faire 80 milliards de dficit (soit plus de 1500 par adulte), envisage de faire presque autant l'an prochain, avant de se stabiliser, dans 4 ou 5 ans peut tre,  50 ou 60 (3%), et nous dit que "tout va bien". 

On pourrait aussi s'interroger sur l'escroquerie qui consiste  nous faire croire que les 50 milliards d'conomies demandes  l'Etat doivent tre prises sur les mnages... et en particulier les plus pauvres... 




> Tu vois, les problmes ne sont pas que du ct des riches et la logique voudrait que sil y a effort  faire celui-ci devrait tre fait dabord par les plus fort et ensuite soutenu par les plus faible.


Ah mais je suis d'accord... Et c'est bien pour cela que je pense qu'il serait raisonnable que l'Etat commence par faire un peu de mnage chez lui. 

A-t-on rellement besoin de 600 dputs, 300 snateurs, et 30 ministres, avec leur bataillon de conseillers, et de 36000 communes? 
Ne sont ils pas un peu trop pays? 
A-t-on rellement les moyens de subventionner une "culture" qui ne sert qu'aux riches des centre ville?
A-t-on rellement besoin de rendre gratuites les tudes suprieures de gamins pas trop dous, et surtout pas trop travailleurs?
A-t-on besoin de toutes ces agences, commissions, associations, qui coutent cher et dont l'utilit est loin d'tre prouve?

Je crois qu'il y a une grande hypocrisie  nous faire croire que les cinquante milliards DOIVENT tre pris aux plus pauvres, ou devenir des impts supplmentaires...

Francois

----------


## fcharton2

> On est pas oblig de les supprimer compltement, mais on peut en ponctionner une partie.


On le fait... Aujourd'hui, les dividendes sont soumis : 
- en amont  33% d'IS
- puis  16% de CSG/CRDS (et cela monte tous les ans)
- puis  21% de prlvement forfaitaire

Au total, a fait  peu prs 56%... On passe  combien, donc? Parce que, si on veut boucher une partie consquente du trou, il va falloir en prendre un gros bout, non? 




> L'intrt du capitaliste serait d'aider son pays  se relever un peu plus (car il en a plus les moyens que les autres), pour viter qu'il se casse la gueule compltement ? Ah mais c'est pas possible, c'est vrai, cela voudrait dire demander  un mec de droite de penser  autrui


Ledit capitaliste paye pas mal d'impts, tu sais... En change, il a moins de prestations, et il se fait un rien insulter par de gentils cadres suprieurs salaris, qui ont choisi la scurit de l'emploi et un certain confort de vie, qui leur donne le temps de l'abreuver de conseils sur le 'patriotisme'  (et moi qui croyait que c'tait une valeur rance, c'est  n'y rien comprendre).

Alors,  force, le capitaliste en a marre, il prend davantage de congs, il fait les ponts en Mai. Il gagne un peu moins mais il vit mieux. Et il se dit que plutt que se dvelopper, et embaucher, il pourrait peut tre voir plus petit.... et  la fin, on a une croissance qui a du mal  dpasser les 1%. (Ca se voit assez bien actuellement  Paris : dans les beaux quartiers, en mai, les restaus d'affaires sont vides  midi, c'est pareil l't...)

Ou alors, il se dit qu' boulot gal, il pourrait gagner plus, vivre mieux, et tre mieux considr aux USA, ou en Allemagne. Et il part, au dbut c'est temporaire, mais en fait...

C'est pas bien, hein? Mais c'est facile  changer, il te suffit de monter ton entreprise, d'y mettre tes sous, et d'tre un bon patriote. 
Ah c'est pas possible? Moi, c'est ce qui me fait rire avec ces mecs de gauche... 

Ne faut il que dlibrer, la cour en conseillers foisonne
Est il besoin d'excuter, on ne rencontre plus personne.

Francois

----------


## r0d

> Et non, on n'est pas prs d'en sortir, du dficit : cela fait 40 ans qu'il dure


Houlaaa, l'histoire des dficits des tats c'est bieeeeeen plus vieux que a!
C'est d'ailleurs passionnant (en plus je ne rsiste pas  citer des rfrences qui me rchauffent le bas du ventre) de comparer la situation de la France dans les annes 1780 et la situation d'aujourd'hui: c'est pareil: tat endett  100+ %, rformes dans tous les sens et sans fil conducteur, perte de lgitimit du pouvoir, problmes de souverainet.
La diffrence c'est quaujourdhui on a twitter. Donc les citoyens, plutt que de prendre la bastille, ils vont twitter  fond la caisse. Mais pas n'importe quel twits, des twits rvolutionnaires. Alors s'il n'y a pas d'lections, ni d'vnement go-politique majeur (genre la coupe du monde de foot), il y aura un remaniement ministriel. Et a continuera  twitter...

----------


## Simara1170

> A-t-on rellement besoin de 600 dputs, 300 snateurs, et 30 ministres, avec leur bataillon de conseillers, et de 36000 communes? 
> Ne sont ils pas un peu trop pays?


La vraie question: Ont-ils besoin de toucher leur plein salaire  vie au frais de l'Etat? Et en prime, si on cumule les mandats au cours de sa carrire on touche tout les salaires, c'est y pas tout beau a?

@deuche, va falloir me la faire avec un langage  ma porte si tu veux que je te comprenne. Je suis de trs loin (voire encore un peu plus loin) l'activit politique
(je pense que de toute faon, y'en a pas un pour racheter l'autre, et qui si les politicards lus ne touchaient pas leur salaire  vie, ils seraient beaucoup moins nombreux  se bousculer au portillon en se tirant dessus  boulet rouge...).

Je suivrais la politique de manire plus assidue, si les gens au pouvoir faisaient autre chose que de lever de nouveaux impts, pour assurer leur standing prsidentiel, et s'en mettre plein les fouilles... Exemple flagrant, le PC: de mmoire le communisme, c'est que tout le monde touche la mme chose, quelques soit son taff... Sur le principe, j'suis pas d'accord, mais pourquoi pas... On voit ce que a a donn: tout le monde qui crve la dalle et une classe politique qui se la coule douce, en amassant la fortune de tout un peuple...

Et avec mon 4 en conomie en DUT , va falloir s'armer de patience, parce que j'en touche pas une... La seule chose que je sais de l'conomie, c'est qu'on va taper sur les classes basses, parce qu'elles n'ont pas les moyens de fuir la taxe (bouclier fiscal, dmnager  l'tranger, etc).

----------


## ManusDei

> A-t-on rellement les moyens de subventionner une "culture" qui ne sert qu'aux riches des centre ville?


Ou qui ne sert  rien chez les moins riches.
J'avais t trs surpris par le programme du candidat FdG  Toulouse, pour les quartiers dfavoriss/sensibles/blablatruc.

Il proposait quelques grands centres culturels pour certains de ces quartiers (et quelques festivals).
Quand on sait que le chmage est proche de 40-50% dans une partie de ces quartiers (et encore plus chez les moins de 30 ans), l'ide de les aider  avoir un boulot ne l'a pas apparemment pas effleur.

----------


## Zirak

> Ledit capitaliste paye pas mal d'impts, tu sais... En change, il a moins de prestations, et il se fait un rien insulter par de gentils cadres suprieurs salaris, qui ont choisi la scurit de l'emploi et un certain confort de vie, qui leur donne le temps de l'abreuver de conseils sur le 'patriotisme'


Si c'est une pique  mon encontre, je ne suis ni cadre suprieur, ni mme cadre, et je gagne  peine 1 smic et demi en comptant les heures supp et encore mme pas sr donc bon...

Quand je vois ici des mecs de droite qui gagne 2/3 smic voir plus, et qui pleurent car on augmente leurs impts, et que malgr cette hausse, ils ont encore largement de quoi vivre, de se payer ce qu'ils veulent et partir en vacances  l'tranger, c'est sr qu'ils ne vont pas me faire pleurer, et le gars de gauche (qui ne vote pas  gauche) peut largement leur parler de patriotisme en effet  :;):

----------


## fcharton2

> Il proposait quelques grands centres culturels pour certains de ces quartiers (et quelques festivals).
> Quand on sait que le chmage est proche de 40-50% dans une partie de ces quartiers (et encore plus chez les moins de 30 ans), l'ide de les aider  avoir un boulot ne l'a pas apparemment pas effleur.


Dans ma commune de banlieue, qui est proche du record rgional d'emplois perdus sur la dernire dcennie (ancien bassin d'emploi, en chute libre), tout le programme conomique des candidats aux municipales tenait en "dvelopper le tourisme" (ben tiens, on va faire concurrence  Versailles, Fontainebleau, Paris). Et les premires mesures de notre maire rlue ont consist en la mise en place d'une "navette fluviale" (une sorte de mini bateau mouche), et l'amnagement du camping municipale, dsert depuis que la mairie en a chass le prcdent propritaire, que l'on veut reconvertir en privilgiant "l'hbergement insolite" (en bulle, roulotte ou combi Volkswagen, disait le premier adjoint dans une interview rcente, si on tait dans ta rgion, on ajouterait des Simca 1000).

Le dpartement, de son ct, n'est pas en reste, et finance  tour de bras des amnagements cruciaux et cologiques (des maillages verts et bleus, en novlangue Bruxelloise). Par chez moi, a consiste  dtruire les digues et autres amnagements sur les rivires (pour que les saumons puissent la remonter?), et surtout  lutter contre les "espces exognes", en arrachant par exemple les peupliers (d'Italie, salauds d'trangers!). Une sorte de prfrence nationale applique  la botanique, si tu veux. Et il parait qu' la fin, on aura des sentiers dcouverte en pleine nature (ce qui dans une ville au milieu des champs et des bois est un norme progrs, reconnaissons le). 

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour l'augmentation des dividendes, une raisons est que comme la crise est la, avec une baisse de la consommation, on ne peut pas motiver les actionnaires a investir juste avec l'innovation ou la monte de valeur du cours de la bourse(modle Apple qui n'a rien donn a ses actionnaires pendant des annes)
Pour viter qu'ils retirent tous leur billes et que ta boite passe de 100 millions a 5 en 2 ans, tu donne un pti quelque chose aux actionnaires pour les garder fidles.


Pour les propositions de fcharton sur la suppression des subventions pour la culture et l'ducation suprieure, je suis finalement assez d'accord.

Il est vrai que la culture ne profite en gnral pas au pauvre, enfin pas la culture subventionne. En plus, la majorit des spectacles intressants sont a guichet ferms avant mme le dbut des ventes...

Pour l'ducation suprieure, on s'amusait a comparer les systme roumain et francais d'tudes.
En France, on reste dans une classe et on apprend uniquement en cours, avec des profs en gnral  la page et pas mauvais.
En Roumanie, le prof n'assure parfois mme pas les cours(les assistants s'en charge trs bien), ils sont  la bourre(je recrute des gens qui viennent d'tre form sur cobol) et en gnral il ressort que la qualit des cours est nulle. Les tudiants ont souvent un temps plein et assiste parfois a des cours, mais rare sont ceux qui assistent a tous les cours, voir mme  la moiti.

Malgr tout, ils produisent autant que les franais quand on les met devant un ordi.

J'y vois plusieurs indications : 
 - le travail que l'on fait peut tre appris en quelques mois et un master n'est pas ncessaire
 - on forme trop de chef et pas assez dexcutants
 - on apprend trs bien en pratiquant
 - les stages ne sont pas indispensable. On me faisait la rflexion qu'il n'avaient que 3 semaines de stage, mais ils bossent a temps plein pendant 5 ans... donc bon...

Est-ce que la masterisation est ncessaire... combien nous coute t'elle.


Combien de personne de niveau master sont cadre, pour de vrai avec une quipe.
Combien utilisent des notions plus complexes que les design pattern, les procdure stocke et les triggers que l'on apprend en bac+2 sans problme.

----------


## r0d

> A-t-on rellement besoin de 600 dputs, 300 snateurs, et 30 ministres, avec leur bataillon de conseillers, et de 36000 communes? 
> Ne sont ils pas un peu trop pays? 
> A-t-on rellement les moyens de subventionner une "culture" qui ne sert qu'aux riches des centre ville?
> A-t-on rellement besoin de rendre gratuites les tudes suprieures de gamins pas trop dous, et surtout pas trop travailleurs?
> A-t-on besoin de toutes ces agences, commissions, associations, qui coutent cher et dont l'utilit est loin d'tre prouve?


Ce sont de bonnes questions j'en conviens. Mais je ne rsiste pas  en rajouter quelques unes:
A-t-on rellement besoin que les banques puissent utiliser l'argent des pargnants pour alimenter les flux financiers?
A-t-on rellement besoin que les dirigeants gagnent jusqu' 500 fois plus que leurs employs?
A-t-on rellement besoin que les travailleurs soient mis en concurrence avec les travailleurs de pays o il n'y a pas de protection sociale?
A-t-on rellement besoin que l'tat ne puisse se financer que par le biais d'organismes financiers privs?
A-t-on rellement besoin de travailler 40h par semaine?
A-t-on rellement besoin d'une incitation omniprsente  la consommation (publicit)?

----------


## r0d

> Si c'est une pique  mon encontre [...]


Non non, ne le prend pas pour toi, c'est juste sa mthode de ponctuation. Certains utilisent des points et des virgules, lui il utilise des 'bobos' ou des 'gentil cadres gauchistes'. C'est juste un problme de syntaxe, pas de smantique, je te rassure.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ManusDei

> Malgr tout, ils produisent autant que les franais quand on les met devant un ordi.
> ...
> Est-ce que la masterisation est ncessaire... combien nous coute t'elle.


Ouais, mais on ne fait pas que produire devant un ordi. Il est aussi utile de comprendre tout un tas de concepts derrire, sur la manire dont fonctionne un langage (au del de la syntaxe). Pour a, en ce qui me concerne, la mastrisation a t ncessaire. Les concepts de thorie des langages, d'criture formelle, je les ai toujours rellement intgrs l'anne suivante, en allant plus vite j'aurais pas suivi.

----------


## Invit

> Exemple flagrant, le PC: de mmoire le communisme, c'est que tout le monde touche la mme chose, quelques soit son taff


Ah ouais quand mme... Pour rester dans le thme, je crois que mme Wikipedia fait mieux comme dfinition  ::aie:: 




> - en amont  33% d'IS
> - puis  16% de CSG/CRDS (et cela monte tous les ans)
> - puis  21% de prlvement forfaitaire


Le problme c'est que a ce sont les chiffres pour les PME, qui gnrent assez peu de dividendes.

Les entreprises ralisant plus de 2.5 milliards de chiffre d'affaire paient entre 15 et 20% d'IS alors qu'elles ralisent entre 50 et 70% du chiffre d'affaire. Et on parle de l'IS brut. Si on tient compte des crdits d'impts, 17 entreprises du CAC 40 ont un impt nul ou ngatif.
Et encore, les entreprises du CAC 40 qui paient le plus d'IS sont celles dont l'Etat est actionnaire (40% de l'IS du CAC 40 pour 4 socits sur 40).
http://www.marianne.net/Scandaleux-l...-_a208207.html

Et a c'est juste pour l'IS, mais on peut parler de tous les autres avantages dont elles bnficient : allgements de charges, contrats aids...
C'est pas le CAC 40, mais La Poste a fait plus de 627 millions de bnfices. C'est pas l o je veux en venir, mais elle doit ce chiffre en partie au CICE...
Bref, sur ces 600 millions, un tiers vient d'aides pour tous les contrats pros ou d'insertion, La Poste tant championne des contrats prcaires. Bien sr, au lieu de titulariser ces employs (mme en CDD), elle en prend d'autres pour continuer  bnficier des aides.

Donc la question que je pose est assez simple : doit-on continuer  aider des entreprises qui vont bien voire trs bien ?

Question subsidiaire : comment a se fait qu'on ne se soit pas encore fait taper dessus par l'UE pour concurrence vachement fausse ?

=> Proposition simple : rembourser les aides ds le premier euro de dividende vers. Autrement dit on ne pnalise pas l'investissement.

D'autant que malgr ces aides on est plus en ce moment sur des destructions d'emploi que des crations. Et quand bien mme : est-ce qu'au lieu d'aider Total  embaucher (peut-tre) 1000 personnes on ne pourrait pas aider chaque PME  embaucher une personne ?
(ceci n'est pas un extrait de la Cit de la Peur)




> Il est vrai que la culture ne profite en gnral pas au pauvre, enfin pas la culture subventionne. En plus, la majorit des spectacles intressants sont a guichet ferms avant mme le dbut des ventes...


Je suis pas sr que la culture "non-subventionne" existe en France. Le moindre film reoit de l'argent du CNC, la moindre pice peut avoir des aides. Peut-tre qu'une tourne de Johnny Halliday ne reoit pas d'argent de l'Etat, et encore j'en suis mme pas sr. De toute faon il va payer ses impts ailleurs, donc a revient au mme.
Tiens, une proposition dans l'ide de la prcdente : si le film marche, rembourser les aides de l'Etat avant de payer 6 millions de cachet pour Dany Boon.

Mais encore une fois on en revient  la discussion de la semaine dernire avec Franois : vous avez tous de bonnes (ou moins bonnes ides) pour faire des conomies, mais comment comptez-vous utiliser cet argent pour faire baisser le chmage ?
A part embaucher des fonctionnaires avec, j'attends toujours la rponse.

----------


## asxProtmp

Le communisme c'est compltement con comme idologie, l'galit aussi par ailleurs. Nous sommes des animaux donc les politiques/philosophes auront beau faire, on ne respecte qu'une seule lois celle de la jungle... Les plus forts survivent les autres se font bouffer c'est pareil. Je vois pas pourquoi on devrait tre gaux, ds la naissance on ne les pas ... Yen a qui font 1m80 80kg de muscle qui dfoncent n'importe qui, ya des crevettes . Yen a qui ont 180 de qi et les autres. C'est pareil.


Si on veut vraiment tre gaux il faudrait que l'homme ait le mme patrimoine gntique (or il diffre d'une personne  l'autre ), donc que seul les clones puissent vivre.


Ensuite il faudrait selon ce mme communisme payer pareil quelqu'un qui balaie et quelqu'un qui dcouvre le boson d'Obama ? Sauf que c'est pas gal de faire a. D'un ct on a une personne qui est utile mais niveau valeur ajoute rien, et de l'autre on en a une plus utile avec une valeur ajoute infinitsimale.

D'un autre ct on a des personnes qui veulent en faire le moins possible et d'autres qui se tuent  la tche. Comment motiver quelqu'un  faire qqch dextraordinaire alors qu'en glandant rien il aura presque pareil ?

L'galit c'est une vaste connerie.

----------


## Simara1170

Pour la dfinition du communisme, pour ma dfense, le dernire fois que j'en ai entendu parler, c'tait au lyce, et j'ai retenu que a (l'idologie derrire ne me plat pas, et j'suis informaticien, pas historien, question de prfrence sans doute  ::D:  )

Quand  La Poste, si l'Etat l'aide, c'est pour une raison que quasi personne connat (ma mre bosse l-bas en temps que contractuelle de droit priv, une appellation pompeuse pour dire fonctionnaire pay au rabais...): 
En fait mme si La Poste est privatise, l'tat franais s'en sert pour ses finances (la banque postale) et pour payer le fond de retraites de la SNCF, car cette entreprise est un gouffre  pognon sans fond: trop de personnel: 
Les contrleurs qui font la ligne Paris-Marseille font une pause de 3 jours  Paris, un autre  Marseille, et ensuite 3 semaines de vacances  cause de l'loignement familial... tre contrleur, c'est quand mme la planque absolue, et vu leurs avantages (immrits  mon avis, parce que se reposer 3 jours pour avoir boss 2h30, c'est quand mme un peu fort), il s faut en embaucher toute une chie (y'a pas qu'un train paris marseille tout les 3 jours hein...) et c'est a qui cote cher  l'Etat... Et comme les syndicats se battent bec et ongles pour conserver des avantages qui n'ont plus raisons d'tre (celui des contrleurs date du temps o Paris-Marseille, c'tait pas 3 h, mais 3 semaines), on se rappelle tous de la prime charbon que les cheminots ont, je crois russis  garder: une prime de risque pour la manutention du charbon,  l're du TGV, elle est pas belle la vie?  ::aie:: 

Bref, avant de taper sur LaPoste (qui aimerais bien que l'tat lui lche les basques), faut d'abord aller cogner sur la sangsue qui la pollue depuis des annes

----------


## Invit

> Si on veut vraiment tre gaux il faudrait que l'homme ait le mme patrimoine gntique (or il diffre d'une personne  l'autre ), donc que seul les clones puissent vivre.


Encore un qui confond gal et identique...
Et puis ce qu'on veut, c'est pas l'galit c'est la justice. Voici un dessin explicatif que les animaux que nous sommes pourront comprendre.





> on se rappelle tous de la prime charbon que les cheminots ont, je crois russis  garder: une prime de risque pour la manutention du charbon,  l're du TGV, elle est pas belle la vie?


http://blogs.rue89.nouvelobs.com/mon...ime-de-charbon
Heureusement qu'il y a des gens comme toi pour propager ce genre de canulars, sinon qu'est ce qu'on sennuierait sur internet.
Tu as lu le reste de ton discours sur la SNCF au mme endroit que tu as lu pour la prime charbon ?

Et puis La Poste qui tape sur la SNCF, c'est de toute beaut, on peut dire qu'ils ont bien russi leur coup.

Mais t'inquites, la privatisation de la SNCF avance aussi grce  l'accord sur la libralisation des transports. Elle va tre divise en 3 : 
- la partie sige, avec les RH, les dirigeants
- la partie "rails", anciennement RFF. C'est  dire le truc qui est pas rentable du tout par dfinition, que l'Etat va devoir perfuser en permanence.
- la partie "transport", donc qui roule sur les rails, qui est hyper rentable et qui ne reversera rien  l'Etat. Enfin,  peu prs autant qu'une entreprise du CAC 40 quoi...

----------


## asxProtmp

Non je suis dsol mais on ne peut tre gaux avec des capacits diffrentes. La pure galit c'est les mmes chances, sauf que de part ta taille, ton habilit, ton intelligence, ta mmoire, ton sens de la logique .... tu seras  un moment avantag ou dsavantag.


Qu'est-ce qui te forge a ? Ton exprience et tes capacits naturelles. Tes capacits naturelles tu les as  la naissance et elles sont influences en bien ou en mal par le monde extrieur donc de part ton exprience tu vas dvelopper ou faire rgresser certaines de tes capacits.

Donc pour tre gaux il faudrait avoir les mmes capacits  la naissance, et vivre la mme exprience. Or quelquun qui balaie ne va pas avoir la mme que quelquun qui fait de la physique thorique.

Donc l'galit c'est de la merde.

----------


## fcharton2

> Le problme c'est que a ce sont les chiffres pour les PME, qui gnrent assez peu de dividendes.
> Les entreprises ralisant plus de 2.5 milliards de chiffre d'affaire paient entre 15 et 20% d'IS alors qu'elles ralisent entre 50 et 70% du chiffre d'affaire. Et on parle de l'IS brut. Si on tient compte des crdits d'impts, 17 entreprises du CAC 40 ont un impt nul ou ngatif.


Ah mais cela s'applique aussi aux gentilles PME... Une PME touche du CIR, des CICE, et en touchera encore plus, vu qu'actuellement toute aide de l'Etat prend la forme d'un "crdit d'impt". Et si on va par l, on doit pouvoir facilement dmontrer que les dividendes sont insuffisamment taxs, pour toutes les entreprises. 

C'est d'ailleurs le mme raisonnement qui fait considrer le quotient familial comme un "cadeau aux familles", ou les abattements pour frais comme un "cadeau aux salaris". Je sens qu'un jour on nous prsentera le fait que les taux d'imposition sont infrieurs  100% comme un avantage indu. 




> Donc la question que je pose est assez simple : doit-on continuer  aider des entreprises qui vont bien voire trs bien ?
> Question subsidiaire : comment a se fait qu'on ne se soit pas encore fait taper dessus par l'UE pour concurrence vachement fausse ?


Peut tre justement parce que l'EU ne les considre pas comme des "aides" qui faussent la concurrence. L'impt progressif fausse-t-il la concurrence entre mnages? Les conditions de ressources faussent elles la concurrence? 

Je crois que le problme vient de cette idologie ambiante qui considre tout amnagement de l'impt comme une "niche" qu'il faut raboter, ou une aide sur laquelle on peut revenir. 

Mais ta premire question me plait bien... En gros, ce que tu sembles dire, c'est que le rle conomique de l'Etat consiste  subventionner des entreprises qui vont mal, en taxant pour cela des entreprises qui vont bien. 

Moi je veux bien, mais j'ai la sensation que c'est davantage le problme que la solution. On a aid le textile, et la sidrurgie, et les bas salaires, et l'industrie, ... et on n'en a plus. On n'a pas trop aid les hautes technologies (salauds de riches), et on n'en a pas. 

Stop ou encore?




> => Proposition simple : rembourser les aides ds le premier euro de dividende vers. Autrement dit on ne pnalise pas l'investissement.


Donc, le jour o mon entreprise fait du bnef, je reois une facture de l'Etat, de l'URSSAFF, de tout le monde... d'un montant variable en fonction de ce que l'Etat appelle "aide" (par exemple, si on dcide de convertir ce qui tait autrefois un taux d'imposition en un crdit d'impot, ca devient remboursable).

Ca va bien marcher, je le sens...




> D'autant que malgr ces aides on est plus en ce moment sur des destructions d'emploi que des crations. Et quand bien mme : est-ce qu'au lieu d'aider Total  embaucher (peut-tre) 1000 personnes on ne pourrait pas aider chaque PME  embaucher une personne ?


On en a dj parl. Le truc, c'est qu'aider Total a plus de chance de faire baisser le chmage, l tout de suite maintenant, que subventionner un tas de PME (surtout si tu dcides de ne subventionner que des PME qui vont mal). Subventionner des PME (qui vont bien) est sans doute plus efficace  terme, mais cela obligerait nos politiciens  raisonner  long terme, et c'est duuuur. 




> Tiens, une proposition dans l'ide de la prcdente : si le film marche, rembourser les aides de l'Etat avant de payer 6 millions de cachet pour Dany Boon.


C'est sympa, a va permettre d'aider davantage le thtre moderne (euh pardon le spectacle vivant), de subventionner des opras dans les centre ville, ou d'aider  la publication de livres invendables. 

Dans ce cas, arrtons les aides, ou transformons les en prts...




> Mais encore une fois on en revient  la discussion de la semaine dernire avec Franois : vous avez tous de bonnes (ou moins bonnes ides) pour faire des conomies, mais comment comptez-vous utiliser cet argent pour faire baisser le chmage ?
> A part embaucher des fonctionnaires avec, j'attends toujours la rponse.


Mais je t'ai rpondu. Dans une conomie non sovitique, l'Etat ne cre pas d'emplois. Ce sont donc les entreprises qui font baisser le chmage, en crant des emplois, et elles le font parce qu'elles y ont intrt, donc parce qu'elles vont, grce  ces emplois, faire davantage de profits (qui rapporteront  l'Etat via les impts et les charges sociales, et la baisse des dpenses de solidarit). 

Tout ceci repose sur l'ide que si l'Etat baisse les charges, les entreprises vont dgager des marges, qui vont leur permettre d'investir, et donc d'embaucher, et qu'elles le feront, parce qu'il est plus rentable,  terme d'investir que de se verser des dividendes. 

Ah mais c'est pas vrai? Moi je veux bien, mais dans ce cas je ne vois pas d'autre solution que de tout nationaliser, et je n'ai pas l'impression que la majorit soit d'accord...

Francois

----------


## MiaowZedong

> 40% c'est large quand mme. 40% c'est tout ceux qui sont au dessus de 1900 nets / mois.





> Oui, ce que j'appelle riche, ce sont les 20-25% les plus aiss. Sur les salaris, ca reprsenterait 2 SMIC et plus par mois, je pense.


1,900 nets c'est dj 1.67 SMIC. Et pour un couple qui gagne chacun a, c'est loin d'tre dgueulasse. 

Mais surtout, ce que je rpte, c'est qu'il faut considrer les mnages et non les individus. Dans un mnage avec un DSI, sa femme (agent comptable  mi-temps), et un fils qui  un salaire (caissier le week-end pour avoir un peu d'argent  lui mais toujours sur la mme dclaration d'impts), si on considre les salaires des individus c'est un riche et deux "pauvres", alors qu'en fait c'est un mnage riche.

Sinon, l o je mets le coupure o commencent, selon moi, les aiss, c'est plus une question de patrimoine que de revenus: il y les mnages pour qui le patrimoine c'est souvent juste une voiture, et au dessus ceux qui sont propritaires de leur logement, et ont souvent une voiture par adulte, et les assurances-vie etc...




> Le problme,  mon avis, c'est qu'au fil du temps, le systme social, cens venir en aide aux 30% les plus dfavoriss, a t dtourn au profit de la classe moyenne, et d'une partie des mnages aiss. Et bien videmment, comme "venir en aide"  60% de la population, a coute plus cher qu'aider les 25% de plus pauvres, on n'arrive plus  le financer, quelle que soient les belles histoires qu'on se raconte sur le sujet. 
> 
> Et avec ce dtournement s'est dvelopp tout un discours, qui vise  faire passer les riches pour des moyens, les moyens pour des pauvres, et ignore compltement les 30% du bas. Le dbat sur les "proltaires", un peu plus haut, est caractristique, tout comme le discours d'une grande partie de la gauche. 
> 
> Alors forcment, les 30% du bas sont mcontents, et votent de plus en plus mal, ce qui conforte nos bien pensants dans l'ide qu'ils ont eu raison de les ignorer...
> 
> Francois


Franois, je t'ai dj demand d'arrter les posts comme a, c'est dur de t'abominer en tant que patron si tu dis des choses raisonnables, sympathiques mme  :;): 

Parce que bon, je suis entirement d'accord.




> Seulement, l'tat n'a plus les moyens de financer cette solution, les actionnaires continuent de se goinfrer des dividendes des socits, dividendes artificiels obtenus en licenciant des employs ou en fermant des usines.


Attention: les plus-value sur les dlocalisations/licenciements ne sont pas des dividendes, c'est la hausse du cours de l'action qui permet de se faire de l'argent en vendant ses titres ou en les utilisant pour obtenir des prts (pour investir dans de nouvelles actions qui vont faire de nouvelles plus-value etc). 

C'est une faon beaucoup plus rapide de se faire de l'argent que les dividendes, avec le bmol que ce n'est pas durable: un coup d'clat, a fait monter une fois le cours, ensuite plus rien. D'o le besoin de trouver sans cesse de nouveaux plans pour promettre l'augmentation des rendements (que les promesses soient creuse on s'en fiche un peu, c'est un jeu  cours terme).




> (et oui, on peut changer les choses, en levant nos gosses, mais c'est un peu couillu, parce que a va  contre courant)


Dans certains milieux bien-pensants, faire des gosses c'est dj aller  contre-courant...

Remarque, avec un peu de chance, la sous-natalit de cette classe moyenne nous en dbarassera.




> C'est pas une solution: si tu taxes de trop le rentier, il dmnage ailleurs pour payer moins de taxe et garder son pognon...


Ou alors, on peut prelver une grosse partie, voir la totalit, de son pognon  la frontire, voir criminaliser la fuite des capitaux. 

a c'est fait et a a mme march pas mal, par exemple la Malaysie avait interdit pour un an l'expatriation de capitaux pendant la crise Asiatique de 1997, avec des rsultats positifs. Aprs, sur le long terme cela pose le problme de distinguer entre l'expatriation fiscale, l'investissement  l'tranger (susceptible  terme de faire rentrer de l'argent, et utile stratgiquement) et l'achat de devises (ncessaires pour l'investissement tranger dans le pays et le commerce international) puis le developpement d'une conomie parallle, rseaux d'expatriation de capital illicites, etc...

Mais pour des mesures ponctuelles, par exemple pour juguler la fuite de capitaux en temps de crise, ou pour accompagnement un prlvement fiscal exceptionel, on peut envisager d'interdire aux capitaux de franchir la frontire.

Par contre, taxer  outrance les dividendes, c'est idiot: mme les entreprises collectivises (comme John Lewis ou Mondragon) versent des dividendes, et mme l'tat  besoin de prlever un surplus dans ses entreprises profitables pour financer l'investissement ailleurs...nationaliser ou collectiviser c'est une chose qui peut se discuter, mais surtaxer les dividendes, cela ne servirait strictement  rien.

----------


## r0d

Moi je n'y comprend rien en conomie, et je suis d'accord que nous sommes trop taxs, et pas seulement qu'en France, et les entreprises aussi.
Mais il faut savoir ce qu'on veut: l'tat prend en charge la formation et la slection des citoyens qui seront les salaris des entreprises. Il prend en charge la construction et la maintenance des infrastructures (route, rseaux divers et varis). Il s'occupe des salaris lorsqu'il y a un ppin.
Alors moi je veux bien qu'on arrte de taxer les entreprises, mais alors il faut qu'elles s'occupent de tout a!
Mais on me fait signe qu'elles veulent pas. Enfin pas si ya pas moyen de se faire des bnfs bien juteux et tout de suite.
Alors comment on fait?

Ptin c'est toujours la mme histoire: on demande  tout le monde de faire des efforts en priode de crise, et les travailleurs le font gnralement (la liste de ceux qui ont accept des baisses de salaire est impressionnante), mais les capitaliste non: on touche pas aux bnefs. Yen a marre au bout d'un moment quoi! Et des mecs comme moi, qui n'y comprennent rien  l'conomie parce que a nous emmerde profondment, nous ce qu'on voit c'est pas des pourcentages et des graphiques, c'est notre patron qui vient bosser avec une voiture qu'on pourra jamais se payer, c'est des gars qui gagnent 100 fois plus que nous qui nous disent qu'il faut faire des sacrifices, c'est des gars qui gagnent 100 fois plus que nous qui nous font la morale parce qu'on travaille pas assez!

Alors je sais pas franois, tu as peut-tre raison, j'en sais rien j'y comprend rien (bien que j'y crois pas que si on baisse les taxes sur les entreprises a crera de l'emploi parce que je crois que le problme c'est la demande et pas l'offre, mais bon, j'en sais rien), mais il faut comprendre que ce discours ne passe plus. On n'y croit plus. a fait 40 ans qu'on nous le sert du soir au matin et voil o on en est. Il ne passe pas plus que le discours bobo sur les parcours de sant et les circuits courts. Il faut qu'on trouve autre chose. Je sais pas quoi, mais il faut qu'on trouve autre chose, on est devenu inaudible; des deux cts.

----------


## Invit

> Ah mais cela s'applique aussi aux gentilles PME... Une PME touche du CIR, des CICE, et en touchera encore plus, vu qu'actuellement toute aide de l'Etat prend la forme d'un "crdit d'impt". Et si on va par l, on doit pouvoir facilement dmontrer que les dividendes sont insuffisamment taxs, pour toutes les entreprises.


Je ne dis pas que les PME n'ont pas de crdit d'impt, je dit que le taux d'imposition des socits du CAC 40 est plus bas que celui des PME.




> Donc, le jour o mon entreprise fait du bnef, je reois une facture de l'Etat, de l'URSSAFF, de tout le monde... d'un montant variable en fonction de ce que l'Etat appelle "aide" (par exemple, si on dcide de convertir ce qui tait autrefois un taux d'imposition en un crdit d'impot, ca devient remboursable).


Je me suis mal exprim : c'est pas ds que tu as un euro tu rembourses toutes tes aides, mais tu rembourses toutes tes aides avant de verser des dividendes. Si t'as qu'un euros, tu rembourses qu'un euros. Si t'as 10 000 et que tu as touch 5 000 d'aides, soit tu investis tes 10 000, soit tu rembourses 5 000 et reverses 5 000 de dividendes.

En fait on va faire plus simple en fait, pour les deux : 
- on supprime ces crdits d'impts  la con, c'est compliqu, c'est hypocrite, et surtout a dnature compltement l'ide de progressivit de l'impt. Donc on supprime tout a, et on garde un impt progressif sur le chiffre d'affaire.
- comme pour les particuliers, les aides doivent tre conditionnes sur les revenus.

On dira ce qu'on voudra, mais on a russi  faire un impt  peu prs progressif pour les particuliers en France (quand les riches ne vont pas en Suisse), contrairement aux US o Buffet paie 17% et ses employs 32% en moyenne (deuche sort de ce corps !).
Pourquoi c'est si compliqu de faire pareil sur les socits ?




> Moi je veux bien, mais j'ai la sensation que c'est davantage le problme que la solution. On a aid le textile, et la sidrurgie, et les bas salaires, et l'industrie, ... et on n'en a plus. On n'a pas trop aid les hautes technologies (salauds de riches), et on n'en a pas. 
> 
> Stop ou encore?


Il y a une diffrence entre aider et carrment investir. Est-ce que c'est  l'Etat d'investir dans les nouvelles technologies et les domaines qui marchent ? Moi je veux bien, mais dans ce cas j'exige un contrle au lieu de balancer des aides  l'aveugle et les voir partir dans des dividendes ou des salaires de 130 SMIC : 
http://www.challenges.fr/economie/20...ml?xtor=RSS-16
Oui, y a pas que pour les classes moyennes qu'on peut raisonner en multiples du SMIC.
Donc je disais, si l'Etat investit, l'Etat contrle, et pour cela il entre dans le capital et prend les dcisions en fonction de ses parts.




> Attention: les plus-value sur les dlocalisations/licenciements ne sont pas des dividendes, c'est la hausse du cours de l'action qui permet de se faire de l'argent en vendant ses titres ou en les utilisant pour obtenir des prts (pour investir dans de nouvelles actions qui vont faire de nouvelles plus-value etc).


Merci, je les avais oublis ceux-l.
D'ailleurs y a un truc sur a en ce moment : 
http://www.lemonde.fr/idees/article/...1452_3232.html
C'est un peu le marronnier depuis 30 ans cette histoire aussi...

----------


## asxProtmp

Sauf que l'tat n'a plus les moyens d'investir et en plus vu la lenteur de l'administration c'est carrment flinguer les entreprises que de faire a.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> http://www.lemonde.fr/idees/article/...1452_3232.html
> C'est un peu le marronnier depuis 30 ans cette histoire aussi...


Attention, la taxe Tobin, il ne s'agit pas de lever de l'argent pour l'tat mais bien d'arrter la spculation. Le contexte d'origine, c'tait de bloquer la spculation sur les devises aprs l'effondrement du systme de Bretton Woods en introduisant un cot artificiel pour les transactionsen fait, Tobin lui-mme reconnaissait que c'tait futuriste, car  l'poque il y avait encore de rels cots de transaction, mais Tobin prvoyait que leur baisse, en l'absence des controles de Bretton Woods, engendrerait une spculation avec de faibles profits et une vitesse trs leve, et c'est effectivement ce qui c'est pass aprs l'informatisation.

Du coup, certains lobbyistes modernes me font rire, quand ils mettent en avant une micro "Taxe Tobin" avec un taux trs faible pour viter les distortions du march. Le but de la taxe Tobin est justement d'entraner une distortion du march, pas de trouver quelques millions en plus pour le budget. Je pense que dans la conception d'origine, les recettes devaient surtout financer la mise en place de la taxe.

Et effectivement, ce serait une bonne chose d'empcher cette spculation  "micro terme" avec des titres achets et revendus dans la minute pour des micros profits (mais qui finissent par faire des sommes faramineuses, quand ont fait ces micro profits des centaines de fois par jour), et cela empcherait aussi tous ces drivs fumeux qui sont l'quivalent moderne des mines de mtaux prcieux d'Amrique. Je pense bien sr aux multiples banqueroutes de l'Espagne au 16me sicle, dues  cet afflux d'or et d'argent qui causait une inflation sans croissance relle, ce qui n'est pas sans rappeller la "stagflation" moderne et les crises budgetaires qui l'accompagnent...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> - on supprime ces crdits d'impts  la con, c'est compliqu, c'est hypocrite, et surtout a dnature compltement l'ide de progressivit de l'impt. Donc on supprime tout a, et on garde un impt progressif sur le chiffre d'affaire.
> - comme pour les particuliers, les aides doivent tre conditionnes sur les revenus.
> 
> On dira ce qu'on voudra, mais on a russi  faire un impt  peu prs progressif pour les particuliers en France (quand les riches ne vont pas en Suisse), contrairement aux US o Buffet paie 17% et ses employs 32% en moyenne (deuche sort de ce corps !).
> Pourquoi c'est si compliqu de faire pareil sur les socits ?


Je ne suis pas persuad que l'impt sur les socits doit tre progressif....je pense que cela favorisera surtout une sous-traitance  outrance, avec une plthore de petites entreprises qui se divisent les contrats, et au final plus de structures qui doivent prlever leur marge, et plus de directeurs, comptables, RH, informaticiens ( ::aie:: ) et autres fonctions mutualisables (ou alors, ce sera sous-trait, ce qui veux dire plus d'argent qui part en marges et moins qui part en salaires).

----------


## fcharton2

> Je ne dis pas que les PME n'ont pas de crdit d'impt, je dit que le taux d'imposition des socits du CAC 40 est plus bas que celui des PME.


J'avais bien compris, mais je te dis que ce raisonnement qu'on lit beaucoup dans la presse est extrmement simpliste. Dans tous les articles que j'ai lus, un journaliste ou un "expert", qui n'a probablement jamais vu une PME, ni un grand groupe, de prs, annonce sentencieusement que les pov' PME paient 33%, parce que c'est la loi, mais que les grands groupes, eux, paient aussi 33% (puisque c'est la loi), mais dduisent toutes sortes de choses, ce qui fait qu'ils paient nettement moins, par rapport  ce qu'ils *devraient* payer (dans l'esprit du journaliste...).

Ce discours est sympa, vendeur, dmagogique, mais il est faux. Les PME, comme toutes les socits optimisent leur impt. On essaie d'obtenir des aides, des crdits d'impts, on dduit toutes sortes de charges, on joue sur les reports de bnfices, on ajuste nos immobilisations,  notre chelle bien sur, mais tout le monde le fait, parce que, sans a, 50% de charges sociales et 33% d'IS, c'est un peu draisonnable, mme si c'est la loi. 

Et je crois que si on essayait de faire le calcul honntement, on s'apercevrait peut tre que la diffrence, si elle existe, n'est pas aussi spectaculaire qu'on veut bien le croire. 




> Je me suis mal exprim : c'est pas ds que tu as un euro tu rembourses toutes tes aides, mais tu rembourses toutes tes aides avant de verser des dividendes. Si t'as qu'un euros, tu rembourses qu'un euros. Si t'as 10 000 et que tu as touch 5 000 d'aides, soit tu investis tes 10 000, soit tu rembourses 5 000 et reverses 5 000 de dividendes.


J'avais bien compris. Pour moi, le problme est le suivant. Tu es chmeur, et tu montes ta bote, pendant quelques annes, les assedic te paient encore, et tu n'as pas de charges, pas de bnef non plus. Imagine que tu gagnes 3000  (tu as une famille  nourrir, quand mme), avec les charges, les aides c'est 4500 , disons sur deux ans. Tu viens de recevoir 100 000  d'aides, quoi...

Maintenant, ca commence  bien aller, et au lieu de faire des bnefs tu embauches un salari, bas salaire, tu vas encore tre aid, un petit 10-15k/an, tu fais cela trois ans, tu es maintenant  150k. 

La boite commence  bien aller, tu vas faire des bnfices. Ah ben non alors, le fisc te rappelle alors que tu lui dois 150k... Ah ben zut alors...
Que va-t-il se passer,  ton avis? Eh bien, il n'y aura plus de bnfices, tu vas juste augmenter ton salaire, te verser des primes, jusqu' tre  zro. 

Ah mais pour les socits du CAC40? Eh bien, elles vont acheter des services  leurs filiales amricaines, et elles seront  zro, elles aussi. 




> En fait on va faire plus simple en fait, pour les deux : 
> - on supprime ces crdits d'impts  la con, c'est compliqu, c'est hypocrite, et surtout a dnature compltement l'ide de progressivit de l'impt. Donc on supprime tout a, et on garde un impt progressif sur le chiffre d'affaire.
> - comme pour les particuliers, les aides doivent tre conditionnes sur les revenus.


Je serais assez favorable  la remise  plat, pour les impts des particuliers aussi, un systme basique un taux, une assiette et on n'en parle plus. Et je crois que la plupart des patrons y seraient favorables. Pourquoi on ne le fait pas alors? J'ai comme l'impression que nos amis de Bercy n'en ont pas envie... Si tout est simple, je sens qu'ils vont devenir moins indispensables...

Pour la progressivit, ou les conditions de ressources, j'ai de gros doutes. 

D'abord, la progressivit sur le CA, c'est assez trange: cela veut dire qu'une entreprise qui a beaucoup de charges (par exemple un commerant qui revend des produits couteux) va avoir un taux d'imposition bien plus lev qu'une boite de la mme taille qui n'a que des salaris. Et plus une entreprise est grosse, plue elle serait taxe, ce qui ne va pas trop donner envie de se dvelopper...

Calculer la progressivit sur le bnfice poserait d'ailleurs le mme problme... Si embaucher me fait passer une tranche, et tre plus tax, je vais hsiter  crotre, et surtout, je vais tre TRES tent d'optimiser mon bnfice, en augmentant mes charges (je vais me verser des salaires, des primes, me dplacer en premire, avoir un vhicule de fonction). 

Ce qui m'ennuie, dans la progressivit, c'est que tu vas avoir beaucoup de mal  ne pas passer le message que l'Etat punit la croissance. Et ce n'est jamais bon.

Pour les aides conditionnes aux revenus, il faut une fois de plus dfinir les revenus. Si les aides sont conditionnes au CA, alors tu n'aides que les TPE. C'est bien pour elle, mais on risque de regretter nos gant nationaux. Si les aides sont conditionnes  l'absence de bnfices, alors tu aides les crevards, c'est du social, mais pas de l'conomique.

Au final, j'ai l'impression que tu vois trop les aides aux entreprises comme une activit sociale de l'Etat, et je crois que c'est une erreur. L'Etat n'aide pas les entreprises pour les empcher de couler, mais pour qu'elles se dveloppent, et s'enrichissent, ce qui rapportera  l'Etat. Ou alors, l'Etat ne s'occupe plus d'conomie, a coute moins cher, et Montebourg retourne en Saone et Loire...

Francois

----------


## Simara1170

Je vais ragir en vrac  ce que j'ai pu lire:
l'article sur la fin de la prime de charbon, d'aprs ce que je vois, il est paru en 2007, et annonce que la prime est rvolu depuis 30 ans: 2007-30 = 1977.
Hors, la France a achev la migration sur des machines roulant au diesel dans les annes 50... Donc ils ont quand mme ramass une prime qui n'avaient plus lieu d'tre pendant quelques annes hein... Puis la libration des transports, c'est une bonne ide, sauf que quand on va payer 60 pour faire Valence-Lyon, on va trouver a vachement moins drle comme ide, ou on va peut-tre tomber dans un systme comme les autoroutes? Plusieurs socits qui se partagent le rseau ferroviaire? Bref, on va clore le dbat ici, la SNCF est un gouffre  pognon, et je pense que le problme vient de leur syndicats qui veulent le beurre, l'argent du beurre, le sourire, le cul et la culotte de la crmire, plus que d'autre chose...

Ensuite pour les impts, un truc que j'aimerais vraiment qu'on m'explique: pourquoi on taxe pas tout le monde quitablement? quelque chose comme 5,10,15% du revenu mensuel brut tout les mois, que tu sois rmiste, smicard, PDG d'une grosse bote ou n'importe quoi? Sans possibilit d'abattement ou quoi que ce soit (non parce que faire des dons pour payer 2 fois moins d'impts que ce que t'a donn, j'trouve a hilarant, "geste dsintress", mon cul oui).

Et qu'on vienne pas me dire qu'un bonhomme au RMI ne peux pas payer d'impts... Le nombre de fois o j'ai pu entendre "pourquoi tu bosses, avec le RMI, les allocations logements et les allocations familiales tu te fait 3000/mois, et t'es pas imposable, t'es bien con d'aller bosser pour 1300 et pas avoir d'alloc'"

Je suis pour le fait d'aider les gens  se trouver un boulot, les aider financirement dans cette recherche, mais faut pas abuser: on prend une familles standard de 2 enfants: c'est 2000 qui tombe tout les mois sans rien foutre et quasiment sans obligation de recherche d'emploi? Sans compter les autres avantages: aide au logement, bourse pour les gamins, pas d'impts  payer... Suivant les cas, une famille dont les 2 parents restent  la maison devant la tl, arrivera  avoir plus d'argent  la fin du mois qu'une famille dont les parents se tuent  la tche tout les jours...

Pour la fiscalit des entreprises, le peu que j'avais retenu de mes cours d'co, c'est que l'tat considre les industries comme des putains de vaches  lait, et 5 ans plus tard se demande pourquoi la bote  dmnager en Chine...

Ensuite pour la loi contre la fuite des capitaux, y'a un truc qui me fait bondir: j'ai dmnag en Belgique, je ne suis plus couvert par la scurit sociale, ni quelques organisation franaise que ce soit. Je bosse en Belgique, je paye mes impts en Belgique, bref j'ai entirement coup les ponts avec la France, et je dois payer 5% de mon revenu brut annuel  la France (Hollande parlais de le passer  15%)? C'est quoi a? la taxe de nationalit? Aprs personne comprends quand je dit que je veux prendre la nationalit belge: je payerais plus de taxes injustes et injustifies  un tat qui m'a pris pour un bandit manchot...

----------


## ManusDei

> Ce discours est sympa, vendeur, dmagogique, mais il est faux. Les PME, comme toutes les socits optimisent leur impt. On essaie d'obtenir des aides, des crdits d'impts, on dduit toutes sortes de charges, on joue sur les reports de bnfices, on ajuste nos immobilisations,  notre chelle bien sur, mais tout le monde le fait, parce que, sans a, 50% de charges sociales et 33% d'IS, c'est un peu draisonnable, mme si c'est la loi.


Oui, mais c'est du temps qui n'est pas pass  travailler,  crer de la valeur, si je puis dire.
Et l dessus, les grosses botes peuvent bien plus facilement mettre 10 personnes  plein temps sur le sujet, sans impact sur la productivit de la bote, ni au CA.




> Je serais assez favorable  la remise  plat, pour les impts des particuliers aussi, un systme basique un taux, une assiette et on n'en parle plus. Et je crois que la plupart des patrons y seraient favorables. Pourquoi on ne le fait pas alors? J'ai comme l'impression que nos amis de Bercy n'en ont pas envie... Si tout est simple, je sens qu'ils vont devenir moins indispensables...


Et a c'est une solution possible au pb juste au dessus.

----------


## Invit

> Ensuite pour les impts, un truc que j'aimerais vraiment qu'on m'explique: pourquoi on taxe pas tout le monde quitablement? quelque chose comme 5,10,15% du revenu mensuel brut tout les mois, que tu sois rmiste, smicard, PDG d'une grosse bote ou n'importe quoi? Sans possibilit d'abattement ou quoi que ce soit (non parce que faire des dons pour payer 2 fois moins d'impts que ce que t'a donn, j'trouve a hilarant, "geste dsintress", mon cul oui).


Encore une fois, c'est la diffrence entre galit et justice. Si tu es au SMIC, 15% de tes revenues en moins c'est beaucoup. Si tu gagnes 10 000, il te reste quand mme 8 500 pour "t'en sortir". C'est pas parce que c'est proportionnel aux revenus que c'est juste. C'est d'ailleurs pour a qu'on dit de la TVA que c'est l'impt le plus injuste en France.




> Et qu'on vienne pas me dire qu'un bonhomme au RMI ne peux pas payer d'impts... Le nombre de fois o j'ai pu entendre "pourquoi tu bosses, avec le RMI, les allocations logements et les allocations familiales tu te fait 3000/mois, et t'es pas imposable, t'es bien con d'aller bosser pour 1300 et pas avoir d'alloc'"


Faut arrter de fumer la moquette. Ce que tu dis n'existe pas. On peut gagner plus au chmage qu'en bossant, si les boulots sont moins bien pays que notre ancien boulot, mais pas avec les aides.





> Je suis pour le fait d'aider les gens  se trouver un boulot, les aider financirement dans cette recherche, mais faut pas abuser: on prend une familles standard de 2 enfants: c'est 2000 qui tombe tout les mois sans rien foutre et quasiment sans obligation de recherche d'emploi? Sans compter les autres avantages: aide au logement, bourse pour les gamins, pas d'impts  payer... Suivant les cas, une famille dont les 2 parents restent  la maison devant la tl, arrivera  avoir plus d'argent  la fin du mois qu'une famille dont les parents se tuent  la tche tout les jours...


Et re-faux. On ne gagne pas d'argent en faisant des enfants : 


Les deux exemples supposent que le couple paie un loyer de 700.




> C'est quoi a? la taxe de nationalit? Aprs personne comprends quand je dit que je veux prendre la nationalit belge: je payerais plus de taxes injustes et injustifies  un tat qui m'a pris pour un bandit manchot.


Vas-y fais-toi plaisir. Par contre fais gaffe,  moins que tu sois Grard Depardieu tu risques de payer plus d'impts qu'en France...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je vais ragir en vrac  ce que j'ai pu lire:
> l'article sur la fin de la prime de charbon, d'aprs ce que je vois, il est paru en 2007, et annonce que la prime est rvolu depuis 30 ans: 2007-30 = 1977.
> Hors, la France a achev la migration sur des machines roulant au diesel dans les annes 50... Donc ils ont quand mme ramass une prime qui n'avaient plus lieu d'tre pendant quelques annes hein... Puis la libration des transports, c'est une bonne ide, sauf que quand on va payer 60 pour faire Valence-Lyon, on va trouver a vachement moins drle comme ide, ou on va peut-tre tomber dans un systme comme les autoroutes? Plusieurs socits qui se partagent le rseau ferroviaire? Bref, on va clore le dbat ici, la SNCF est un gouffre  pognon, et je pense que le problme vient de leur syndicats qui veulent le beurre, l'argent du beurre, le sourire, le cul et la culotte de la crmire, plus que d'autre chose...


Il y a surement du vrai la dedans... mais sans source fiable, ton discours ne portera pas.



> Et qu'on vienne pas me dire qu'un bonhomme au RMI ne peux pas payer d'impts... Le nombre de fois o j'ai pu entendre "pourquoi tu bosses, avec le RMI, les allocations logements et les allocations familiales tu te fait 3000/mois, et t'es pas imposable, t'es bien con d'aller bosser pour 1300 et pas avoir d'alloc'"
> 
> Je suis pour le fait d'aider les gens  se trouver un boulot, les aider financirement dans cette recherche, mais faut pas abuser: on prend une familles standard de 2 enfants: c'est 2000 qui tombe tout les mois sans rien foutre et quasiment sans obligation de recherche d'emploi? Sans compter les autres avantages: aide au logement, bourse pour les gamins, pas d'impts  payer... Suivant les cas, une famille dont les 2 parents restent  la maison devant la tl, arrivera  avoir plus d'argent  la fin du mois qu'une famille dont les parents se tuent  la tche tout les jours...


LMa tu divague completement.
Tu joue sur des chiffres faux que tu assenes comme des vrits.

Un couple avec 2 enfants touchera en gnral : 
RSA :  	888,70 
APL : environ 350
Allocation familiales : 129.35

Ce qui nous fait un total de ... 1368

A ca tu peux ajouter des avantages comme : 
 - tarifs rduits dans le bus, cinma, etc...
 - accs a des services(crches, centre ar, cantine...) pour pas trop cher.

Avantages qui ne reprsentent pas, loin de la 600 par mois pour toutes les familles. Momentanment ca arrive peut tre(crche gratuite par exemple) mais ce n'est pas une gnralit.




> Ensuite pour la loi contre la fuite des capitaux, y'a un truc qui me fait bondir: j'ai dmnag en Belgique, je ne suis plus couvert par la scurit sociale, ni quelques organisation franaise que ce soit. Je bosse en Belgique, je paye mes impts en Belgique, bref j'ai entirement coup les ponts avec la France, et je dois payer 5% de mon revenu brut annuel  la France (Hollande parlais de le passer  15%)? C'est quoi a? la taxe de nationalit? Aprs personne comprends quand je dit que je veux prendre la nationalit belge: je payerais plus de taxes injustes et injustifies  un tat qui m'a pris pour un bandit manchot...


C'est un mensonge de plus.
La France ne te taxe pas si tu n'es pas rsident en France, a moins que tu ai des revenus de source franaise(des appartements en location par exemple). Auquel cas tu seras tax sur ces revenus uniquement a un taux forfaitaire de 20%, sauf si tu prouves a ladministration fiscale que ton imposition devrait tre infrieure(par exemple si tu a pas ou peu de revenus dans le monde entier)

Ca c'est le cas pour tous les pays avec lesquels la France a un accord fiscal, ce qui inclue bien sur tous les pays de l'union europenne, plus une bonne partie des autres.


Pour le reste de la discussion, je voulais rebondir sur les taxation sur le bnfice ou le chiffre d'affaire.
Le CA est une mauvaise base parce que l'on peut, dans certains domaine associer CA et bnfice, quand dans d'autre le bnfice reprsentera une infime partie du CA.
le bnfice est mauvais parce qu'il est aisment changeable.

On pourrait bien sur cr une base imposable diffrente, voir mme l'adapter par rapport  la taille de l'entreprise.
On dirait par exemple que les salaires et autres avantages pays par la boite au patron ou  sa famille, ou mis a sa disposition son exclu des calculs pour tablir le bnfice rel de la boite.
Pour les boites plus grosses, on prendrait d'autres indice ou une corrlation avec le CA.

J'ai mme vue une ide qui proposait d'tablir une taxation selon le rapport CA / employs pour favoriser l'embauche  la place de la machine, et re-internaliser les emplois prcaires. (plus on a de CA par employs, plus le taux d'imposition sera haut. Plus ce taux sera bas, moins on est impos). 
Cette solution est diffrente, mais assez sduisante. Elle pose tout de mme le problme de fuite du CA a l'tranger, mais ca me parait plus facile a dtecter. On doit pouvoir dfinir le CA qu'une entreprise fait en France.

----------


## Simara1170

> En mars 2012, le candidat socialiste avait promis qu'une fois au pouvoir il rengocierait les conventions fiscales avec certains pays afin de pouvoir y taxer les expatris franais. Cela est actuellement impossible en raison de rgles de non double imposition et d'une fiscalit base non sur la nationalit mais sur le lieu de rsidence. Cette taxe spciale, qui devait prendre en compte les revenus et l'ensemble du patrimoine (impt de solidarit sur la fortune compris), correspondait  la diffrence entre ce que les expatris paient dans leur pays d'accueil et ce qu'ils devraient payer en France.


 - Le Parisien

L'ide a bel et bien t lance, et je pense que d'ici quelques annes, j'y aurais droit (alors que le total cumul de mes contrats en France est infrieur  1 an, donc je ne suis pas parti pour payer moins d'impts...

Le RSA socle pour une familles de 2 enfants et de 1048.55 (http://vosdroits.service-public.fr/p...ers/F502.xhtml)
alors je pense que j'ai compt a pour chaque parents, alors que c'est pour un seul... mais dans l'ide, c'est quand mme trs/trop levs.
Faut pas oublier aussi qu'au RSA t'es prioritaire sur les HLM, en tant que clibataire salari, t'a droit  peau d'zob sur les HLM ( moins de te faire pistonner), et tu payes un mois de salaire en impts sur l'anne (+ ou -). Donc avec mes 1300 net, auquel t'enlve, pas 450 de loyer d'un hlm de 30m, mais 650 d'une chambre tudiante de 8m (bienvenue dans la rgion frontalire de Genve)tu tombe dj  550, ensuite tu payes ta bouffe (150/ mois et tu fais une ventre de ptes et de patates hein), il reste 400. ensuite, t'a besoin d'une voiture, parce que tu bosses  20 km de l o t'habites, on te rembourse environ 50% de ton essence, mais avec mon salaire de misre, j'ai une vieille brouette qui fait 8l/100, donc t'es quand mme  60 d'essence par mois, il te reste 340.
Et il faut l'entretenir la vieille brouette, vu que t'a pas les moyens de la changer, et tu peux compter en tant gentil 150/mois (en lissant sur l'anne), il te reste donc 190.
Ensuite  la tlcom 55 (internet, fixe et gsm) et tu tombes  135.
Maintenant tu payes le chauffage et llectricit... et s'il te reste de quoi te taper un macdo dans le mois, t'es heureux: t'a aucun moyen de planifier sur le long terme, parce que la moindre tuile va te mettre dans une merde noire...

Donc les mecs qui touche le RSA, pour un peu qu'il fasse un peu de black, dans le btp ou la resto, a se fait trs bien... Il va avoir un meilleur train de vie que moi qui bosse mes 35h standard plus mes heures sup' non pays, mais que je suis oblig de faire si je veux qu'on prolonge mon CDD...

Sinon, je paye dj mes impts en Belgique, et donc pour le mme salaire brut (1850 et des brouettes), en france aprs dduction des impts et des charges, il me restait environ 1300, et en Belgique, j'suis  presque 1600... Alors oui je dois me payer une assurance vie, mais elle cote la somme exorbitante de 4/mois pour l'quivalent de la scu, a explique pas l'cart de 300 euros...

La France est le pays d'Europe le plus tax, ou pas loin et il est d'tre le premier en terme de dficit... Faudrait voir de se poser des questions autres que "comment sucer un peu plus la moelle de mes concitoyens?", mais plutt du genre "quelles sont nos dpenses inutiles", et l, y'a de quoi faire...

revendre notre "Eagle One" qui ne sert  rien?
arrter de lcher des salaires exorbitant  des gens qui sont nourris logs blanchis pendant leur mandat?
peut-tre couper le RSA au gens qui refusent 3 offres d'emplois successives?
s'occuper srieusement des fraudes  la Scu?
les domaines sont vastes, et si on s'en occupait avant de lever un nime impt, a serait bien...
Quand je vois que mme mort tu payes des taxes (frais d'enterrement toussa toussa), faudrait voir de se tourner vers d'autres solutions, vu que celle de la surimposition ne fonctionne  l'vidence pas...

----------


## asxProtmp

> Quand je vois que mme mort tu payes des taxes (frais d'enterrement toussa toussa), faudrait voir de se tourner vers d'autres solutions, vu que celle de la surimposition ne fonctionne  l'vidence pas...


C'est normal, ya un mdecin donc scu, ensuite fermer un compte bancaire c'est pas gratuit idem pour les assurances.

----------


## Marco46

> Il va avoir un meilleur train de vie que moi qui bosse mes 35h standard plus mes heures sup' non pays, mais que je suis oblig de faire si je veux qu'on prolonge mon CDD...
> 
> Sinon, je paye dj mes impts en Belgique, et donc pour le mme salaire brut (1850 et des brouettes), en france aprs dduction des impts et des charges, il me restait environ 1300, et en Belgique, j'suis  presque 1600... Alors oui je dois me payer une assurance vie, mais elle cote la somme exorbitante de 4/mois pour l'quivalent de la scu, a explique pas l'cart de 300 euros...


Si t'es dev et que tu touches seulement 1300 euros par mois et que tu fais des heures supp non-payes c'est pas la faute des immigrs et de ces feignasses de chmeurs, c'est que t'aime te faire mettre par ton patron.

Dsol mais je supporte pas, dveloppeur c'est probablement le mtier o ya le plus de postes disponibles et  des salaires trs sympathiques.

Si ta situation est merdique c'est  100% de ta faute, parce que tu es une feignasse qui refuse de se bouger.




> Aprs personne comprends quand je dit que je veux prendre la nationalit belge: je payerais plus de taxes injustes et injustifies  un tat qui m'a pris pour un bandit manchot...


S'il te plait prends la nationalit belge ::mrgreen::

----------


## Marco46

> revendre notre "Eagle One" qui ne sert  rien?


Pas faux, mais a fera pas rentrer grand chose ...




> arrter de lcher des salaires exorbitant  des gens qui sont nourris logs blanchis pendant leur mandat?


C'est ptet la seule chose intelligente que tu as crit en deux messages !




> peut-tre couper le RSA au gens qui refusent 3 offres d'emplois successives?


Pourquoi ne pas les lapider en pleine rue ? Genre tous les cadres en RTT viennent lapider les RSAistes ?




> s'occuper srieusement des fraudes  la Scu?


Disons que par rapport aux fraudes patronales c'est peanuts. Les fraudes  la scu c'est quelques dizaines de millions, les fraudes des entreprises c'est en dizaines de milliards.

----------


## deuche

> La France est le pays d'Europe le plus tax, ou pas loin et il est d'tre le premier en terme de dficit... Faudrait voir de se poser des questions autres que "comment sucer un peu plus la moelle de mes concitoyens?", mais plutt du genre "quelles sont nos dpenses inutiles", et l, y'a de quoi faire...


La Sude ou le Danemark,  moins que cela ne soit la Norvge taxe encore plus que la France. Enfin j'ai en tte que les charges sociales sont parmi les plus leves du monde.

Enfin en regardant le classement IDH dans wiki, ajust des ingalits, nous avons la Norvge en tte suivi de l'Australie, la Sude et les Pays-Bas.
J'ai ajust des ingalits car les US  la 3me place avec 50 millions de citoyens amricains  132$/mois reprsentent tout de mme 15% de la population.
C'est probablement dailleurs ce qui les fait chuter dans le classement.

Je ne sais pas s'il existe un classement des pays o il fait bon vivre mais ce que je veux dire c'est que ce n'est pas forcment le fait de baisser les charges qui amliorera notre bonheur  priori c'est mme l'inverse.

Et puis comme je le disais prcdemment, les 50 milliards d'conomie que certains vont sans doute trouver bon, c'est juste 50 milliards de PIB en moins donc 2.5 point de croissance de handicap. 

Quand vous savez que l'effort de remboursement des intrts ponctionne dj 3%, je vous laisse imaginer qu'avec les dlocalisations qui s'acclrent o nous allons pouvoir nous la coller la croissance !

----------


## Invit

> Le RSA socle pour une familles de 2 enfants et de 1048.55 (http://vosdroits.service-public.fr/p...ers/F502.xhtml)
> alors je pense que j'ai compt a pour chaque parents, alors que c'est pour un seul... mais dans l'ide, c'est quand mme trs/trop levs.


Vas vivre avec 1000 avec deux enfants, tu reviendras me dire si c'est toujours lev.
Ensuite tu es d'une mauvais fois pas possible, puisque dans ton exemple tu prends le pire cas possible, quelqu'un de quasi au SMIC prs de Genve. Si tu veux tre honnte (mais je me fais pas trop d'illusions), tu dois considrer que le couple au RSA est dans la mme rgion. Donc si tu connais un peu la rgion tu me diras combien a cote un appart avec deux chambres dans ce coin.




> Donc avec mes 1300 net, auquel t'enlve, pas 450 de loyer d'un hlm de 30m, mais 650 d'une chambre tudiante de 8m (bienvenue dans la rgion frontalire de Genve)tu tombe dj  550, ensuite tu payes ta bouffe (150/ mois et tu fais une ventre de ptes et de patates hein), il reste 400. ensuite, t'a besoin d'une voiture, parce que tu bosses  20 km de l o t'habites, on te rembourse environ 50% de ton essence, mais avec mon salaire de misre, j'ai une vieille brouette qui fait 8l/100, donc t'es quand mme  60 d'essence par mois, il te reste 340.
> Et il faut l'entretenir la vieille brouette, vu que t'a pas les moyens de la changer, et tu peux compter en tant gentil 150/mois (en lissant sur l'anne), il te reste donc 190.
> Ensuite la tlcom 55 (internet, fixe et gsm) et tu tombes  135.


Pauvre chri. Bienvenue dans la vie relle o tout cote cher.
En attendant tu es encore libre de tes choix : 
- ne va pas t'installer prs de la Suisse si tu gagnes 1300. Y a pas de raison qu'on dise a que de ceux qui habitent  Paris. D'ailleurs viens  Paris, t'auras autant de boulot, le loyer sera au mme prix sauf que tu pourras te passer de la bagnole.
- va chez Free, tu peux avoir Internet + Fixe + Mobile pour 30
- 132 les 500g de ptes (je suis sympa, je te prends de la marque, des Panzani). Mettons que sur tes 150 de courses tu consacres 100  la bouffe, a fait 37kg de ptes par mois, soit plus d'1kg / jour. Tu vas beaucoup grossir. Donc si avec 150 /mois tout seul t'es pas capable d'acheter autre chose que des ptes, faut apprendre  faire les courses.




> Je ne sais pas s'il existe un classement des pays o il fait bon vivre mais ce que je veux dire c'est que ce n'est pas forcment le fait de baisser les charges qui amliorera notre bonheur  priori c'est mme l'inverse.


Tu crois pas si bien dire, Danemark et Sude en tte. Et visiblement, le manque de soleil non plus n'empche pas d'tre heureux.

----------


## Simara1170

Alors quand tout les jours tu t'entends dire que si ton truc est pas fini pour avant hier, tu pars avec la porte, oui tu fais des heures supp, parce que mon salaire si misrable qu'il soit, j'en avais besoin...

Y'a qu' voir le nombre de personnes qui se plaignent de l'ambiance en SS2I..

En prime quand tu sors tout juste de la fac, on te coupe ton salaire en 2 en te disant "vous n'tes pas fiables, vous n'avez pas d'exprience"
Quand tu vois que tout les boulots demandent 2-3 ans d'exprience minimum, quand tu sors tout juste de la fac, t'acceptes ce qu'on veut bien te donner pour remplir un CV...

Si jamais la feignasse qui refuse de se bouger, elle a boss 70h/semaines en horaires de nuit et en coup en usine parce qu'elle trouvait pas rapidement de job en informatique, et qu'elle avait besoin de cumuler 2 taffs pour arriver  payer son billet de sortie de la France, alors tes remarques  la con, t'es mignon et tu te les gardes...

C'est d'ailleurs ce genre de remarques qui m'a fait fuir la France, dans la grande majorit les franais sont remplis de prjugs  la con et n'en loupe pas une pour te les faire savoir, sans compter leur facilit  juger (un jugement forcment juste hein, orgueil franais oblige, orgueil masculin bien montr par une norme bite en acier dans notre capitale...) sans connatre tout les lments...

Pour les courses, je bouffe  1kilo de ptes (cutes) par repas... La faute  un mtabolisme  la con, (parce qu'en prime je prend pas un gramme...), et sans a je tombe en hypoglycmie au bout de deux heures... et pouvoir mettre au mions des lardons de dedans, histoire d'avoir des protines, et manger quelques fruits et lgumes histoire de pas trop faire de carences, a a quand mme un prix, et tu fait souvent l'impasse dessus...


Tu viens de faire les deux en une phrase, flicitations, c'est pas si courant de le faire...

Dsol, mais les jugements htifs avec des thories digne d'un comptoir de bar, je supporte pas non plus

----------


## r0d

> Sinon, je paye dj mes impts en Belgique, et donc pour le mme salaire brut (1850 et des brouettes), en france aprs dduction des impts et des charges, il me restait environ 1300, et en Belgique, j'suis  presque 1600...


Il y a quelque chose qui cloche, car l'impt sur le revenu (IPP) est suprieur en Belgique qu'en France, pour toutes les tranches (source).
Et ayant travaill en France, et maintenant en Belgique, je confirme que c'est vrai... et que a fait mal :/




> La France est le pays d'Europe le plus tax, ou pas loin


Pas loin effectivement, mais pas le premier (source).

----------


## Invit

> Dsol, mais les jugements htifs avec des thories digne d'un comptoir de bar, je supporte pas non plus


C'est l'hpital qui se fout de la charit...

----------


## Simara1170

@ Gastiflex: Sinon les hlm, les loyers sont les mmes quelques soit la rgions... il varient entre 350 et 540 en fonction de la superfice (70m pour 540), donc mauvaise foi, ou pas, ils auront moyen de se loger pas cher...

@ Rod, oui l'IPP est plus levs, mais y'a beaucoup moins de charge de l'autre ct aussi...
Et certaines comme la taxe de circulation peuvent tre dispensable (pas de voiture: pas de taxes) quand tu vit  Bruxelles, a se fait bien...
Et le coup de la vie c'est lgrement pas le mme non plus, je fais mes courses pour environ 30% du prix en moins qu'en France, et je parle pas de bire, mais bien de produit de premire ncessit...

toujours  Gastiflex:
si je suis all ct de la Suisse, c'est pour rejoindre ma copine, alors c'est vrai, j'avais le choix, je pouvais tomber amoureux de quelqu'un d'autre... T'en a d'autres des comme a?
Aller  Paris? Non c'est bon j'ai donn, la mentalit bobo parisienne me donne des aigreurs d'estomac,  choisir je prfre mes 210 de frais de bagnole, que la moiti de la somme en frais de mdecin... Et on parleras pas du fait que c'est la rgion franaise o mes burnouts sont les plus nombreux, a prouve que le cadre de travail doit tre agrable au possible

----------


## ManusDei

> Alors quand tout les jours tu t'entends dire que si ton truc est pas fini pour avant hier, tu pars avec la porte, oui tu fais des heures supp, parce que mon salaire si misrable qu'il soit, j'en avais besoin...
> 
> Y'a qu' voir le nombre de personnes qui se plaignent de l'ambiance en SS2I..


Je plussoie Marco46 au dessus, t'aime te faire enfler, c'est tout.
La Suisse recrute, hsite pas, mme le salaire minimum est largement plus lev que le tien.
Et sinon en informatique y a du boulot, tu devrais trouver dans ta rgion, vu ce que tu dcris n'importe quoi sera forcment mieux.

----------


## Simara1170

Pour revenir sur d'autres trucs qui me font rire:
des milliards de fraudes fiscales de la part des entreprises: en mme temps, si on les taxait pas  plus de 70%, peut-tre bien qu'elles frauderaient moins?
Ensuite on vient me dire que c'est pas bien d'enlever le RSA au gens qui refusent 3 offres d'emplois conscutives:
Quand on veut travailler, on prend ce qu'on trouve (j'ai boss comme serveur en attendant de trouver mon travail actuel, et j'en suis pas mort). Alors oui c'est chiant, mais quand on a pas moyen de trouver autre chose, on fait pas la fine bouche... Donc je part du principe que la personne qui refuse 3 offres d'emploi et une feignasse qui refuse de se bouger le cul (dixit marco) et que donc elle est un parasite pour la communaut...
Je met ma main au feu: si une loi pareille passait, dans les 6 mois le pourcentage de chmeurs seraient divis par 2 et l'conomie se relancerait : pourquoi se lever le matin quand on te donne  manger? Alors que quand t'a faim, tu bosses pour te payer  bouffer...

On me parle d'lever des enfants en touchant le RSA, et l il y a un problme: le RSA est cens tre une aide temporaire, pas un truc permanent, et il me semblait qu'en tant qu'adulte responsable, on vitait dans la mesure du possible de pondre un gosse quand on a pas les moyens financiers de l'lever (parce que j'ai beau me creuser la tte dans tout les sens, la pillule, a cote moins cher qu'un mme)

Surtout que la grand majorit des personnes qui refusent les boulots proposs, travaillent au noir en plus du RSA, ce qui fait que Mr Michu avec son RSA et son salaire au noir, il va rouler en BMW alors que toi pour te payer une bicyclette tu vend un rein... (je noircis le trait, mais l'ide est l...)

Pour le travail, je vais le redire: trouver du taff quand tu sors de la fac pay plus que le SMIC en CDI directement, soit tu connais quelqu'un qui te pistonne, soit t'a un cul bord de nouilles, sinon tu pleures...
Regarde les offres d'emploi elles sont toutes de cet acabit:
"cherche dveloppeur junior avec 3 ans d'exprience minimum dans XXXX et une connaissance approfondie de telle telle et telle techno"
Quand tu sors de la fac, ce genre d'offre tu remplis pas les critres, et si t'es pris on rduit le salaire propos parce que t'a pas les qualifications requises.
Outre le fait que t'es sous-pay, t'a pas commenc  travailler qu'on te fait dj implicitement la remarque que t'es une sous-merde... Ca donne envie...

Ensuite pour le travail en Suisse, c'est de plus en plus dur d'en trouver l-bas: il faut (ou faudra, je crois que c'est une proposition de loi en cours) pouvoir justifier 5 ans d'habitations dans une rgion limitrophe  la Suisse, et tre prt  subir le racisme suisse derrire. J'ai le malheur d'avoir des origines siciliennes, et donc d'avoir la peau matte. Ca passe trs trs mal en Suisse, et pour avoir habit chez une cousine qui habite Lausanne (et qui y bosse) quand j'tais en poste  Gex, je retrouvais en moyenne tout les 3 jours un criteau sur le pare-brise de ma bagnole (immatricule en France) avec un message dont la teneur tait "casse toi de notre pays sale tranger".
Et le premier qui trouve un black qui fait autre chose que ramasser les poubelles et nettoyer le pav en Suisse, qu'il m'appelle ( part les ambassadeurs, j'en ai pas vu perso...)
Sans oublier le slogan ftiche du parti politique majoritaire dans la rgion de Lausanne: "La Suisse, tu la baise, tu gicles..." avec un mouton noir qui se fait botter le cul par un mouton blanc en fond...

J'ai eu plus facile  trouver du boulot dans un pays (Belgique) qui ne reconnait pas mon diplme (DUT, merci le trait de Bologne  la noix) qu'en France o j'ai pass le-dit diplme... Il y a un problme, et je pense pas que a soit mon manque de volont de trouver du travail qui y soit pour quelque chose (en 4 ans de vie active, j'ai un total de 9 jours de chmage...)

PS: en informatique, la Belgique est le pays d'Europe qui paye le mieux, et je crois qu'ils sont mme devant la Suisse, ou juste derrire)

----------


## Invit

> Pour le travail, je vais le redire: trouver du taff quand tu sors de la fac pay plus que le SMIC en CDI directement, soit tu connais quelqu'un qui te pistonne, soit t'a un cul bord de nouilles, sinon tu pleures...


a dpend, tu parles de quel niveau d'tude ?

----------


## Simara1170

DUT informatique... On s'en sort mieux qu'une license info en terme de comptences technique (parce qu'on fait en 2 ans 1x5 plus d'heures de cours informatique et de TP qu'une license en 3 ans), mais on a moins de comptences gnrales (anglais, communication , conomie...)
Et puis sur le CV, a fait une anne de moins, alors forcment c'est moins bien qu'une license gnrale, malgr le fait que le DUT soit un diplme professionnalisant (tu peux valider ta license informatique sans stage, alors que si tu foire ton stage en DUT qui dure un semestre, sur les 4 au total, tu retapes ton anne...).

Bref le diplme est sous-valu, et comme il ne rentre pas dans le schma LMD, il n'est pas reconnu en Europe, et encore moins bien par les entreprises franaises... Mais sinon bravo d'avoir tu un diplme qui avait 96% d'embauche (dont 60% en tant que cadre) dans les 3 mois de sa validation y'a pas si longtemps que a...

----------


## Invit

> Bref le diplme est sous-valu, et comme il ne rentre pas dans le schma LMD, il n'est pas reconnu en Europe, et encore moins bien par les entreprises franaises... Mais sinon bravo d'avoir tu un diplme qui avait 96% d'embauche (dont 60% en tant que cadre) dans les 3 mois de sa validation y'a pas si longtemps que a...


Effectivement je comprends mieux. Tu l'as eu y a longtemps ?
Parce que j'ai eu le mien il y a 12 ans (soit 2 ans avant le LMD) et dj les profs de DUT nous conseillaient de ne pas nous arrter  BAC+2 parce qu'ils savaient que a allait finir comme a.
Et c'est pour a qu'ils ont fait les licences pro.

----------


## Marco46

> Pour revenir sur d'autres trucs qui me font rire:
> des milliards de fraudes fiscales de la part des entreprises: en mme temps, si on les taxait pas  plus de 70%, peut-tre bien qu'elles frauderaient moins?


70% au moins oui ...

Bon ben sinon je vais te rpondre que si les gens taient pays normalement et avaient des boulots dcents ils n'auraient pas besoin de frauder  la scu ou aux assedics.

Tu vois il est dbile ton argument.




> Ensuite on vient me dire que c'est pas bien d'enlever le RSA au gens qui refusent 3 offres d'emplois conscutives:
> Quand on veut travailler, on prend ce qu'on trouve (j'ai boss comme serveur en attendant de trouver mon travail actuel, et j'en suis pas mort). Alors oui c'est chiant, mais quand on a pas moyen de trouver autre chose, on fait pas la fine bouche... Donc je part du principe que la personne qui refuse 3 offres d'emploi et une feignasse qui refuse de se bouger le cul (dixit marco) et que donc elle est un parasite pour la communaut...


Ah oui mais imposer un travail contre un service a s'appelle du travail forc.

Ca existe dj pour Ple Emploi mais d'une manire plus light et plus logique (tu refuses 3 jobs qui correspondent  tes comptences et plus ou moins  ton poste prcdent et tu es radi). Ah mais mon petit doigt me dit que a marche aussi pareil pour le RSA !

Dingue non ?

Attends je vais t'en apprendre d'autre, si au bout de 4  6 mois ton conseiller constate que le bassin d'emploi de ta rgion a peu de chance de te permettre de trouver un emploi il va te donner un choix :
1- Faire une formation dans un domaine o il y a des entreprises qui recrutent
2- Dmnager (avec aides)

Si tu refuses devines quoi ? Tu es radi ! Oui m'sieur, et je l'ai dj vu !

Voil, il faut arrter de penser que les assists mieux que les gens qui bossent, c'est faux et archi-faux. En d'autres termes, arrtes de croire ce que dit le FN, tu verras ton cerveau ira mieux.




> Je met ma main au feu: si une loi pareille passait, dans les 6 mois le pourcentage de chmeurs seraient divis par 2 et l'conomie se relancerait : pourquoi se lever le matin quand on te donne  manger? Alors que quand t'a faim, tu bosses pour te payer  bouffer...


Moi je mets ma main au feu que tu n'es mme pas au courant de ce que je viens d'crire. Si tes dsirs passaient cela ne changerait rien du tout.

Ah par contre si tu faisais sauter le SMIC dans la foule oui a changerait, on se retrouverait dans la situation allemande, une situation gniale o 15/20% de la population est sacrifie et o l'instabilit est telle que les allemands ne font plus de gosses.

----------


## Simara1170

Je l'ai eu en 2008, juste aprs qu'on  nous est quasiment ferm l'accs aux licences (j'tait 4me de promo, et j'ai pas t pris, la licence pro, maintenant, faut sortir de BTS...)

Si ce que tu dit tait rellement appliqu (il y a moyen d'viter d'tre radi en se demmerdant bien, et a je l'ai vu aussi: a s'appelle faire 2 jours dintrims tout les mois), on aurait pas des chiffres qui flirtent avec les 30% de chmeurs. Et si Marco j'tais au courant pour la radiation de l'ANPE, mais faut bien se dire aussi que si j'avais attendu aprs eux pour trouver du boulot, je serais encore au chmage aujourd'hui...
Parce que si on te fait les 3 propositions en 2 ans... c'est pas non plus une tentative virulente de te rinsrer...

Pour les entreprises, franchement, fait le compte: taxes patronales, charge salariale, taxes foncires, taxes sur l'immobilier (en rgle gnrale, une usine est propritaire de son btiment), impts sur le CA...
Je suis sr que l'impact sur la bote est largement suprieure  50% des revenus gnrs...

----------


## Marco46

> Si ce que tu dit tait rellement appliqu (il y a moyen d'viter d'tre radi en se demmerdant bien, et a je l'ai vu aussi: a s'appelle faire 2 jours dintrims tout les mois), on aurait pas des chiffres qui flirtent avec les 30% de chmeurs. Et si Marco j'tais au courant pour la radiation de l'ANPE, mais faut bien se dire aussi que si j'avais attendu aprs eux pour trouver du boulot, je serais encore au chmage aujourd'hui...
> Parce que si on te fait les 3 propositions en 2 ans... c'est pas non plus une tentative virulente de te rinsrer...


Pour avoir t rgulirement au chmage sur de courtes priodes ces 2 dernires annes (4 mois puis 3 mois) je peux te dire que a va trs vite. C'est un programme informatique qui gnre la lettre avec l'offre. Sur la priode de 4 mois j'en ai reu deux et sur la priode de 3 mois j'en ai reu une. A deux fois c'tait  ct de la plaque et une fois j'avais dj postul.




> Pour les entreprises, franchement, fait le compte: taxes patronales, charge salariale, taxes foncires, taxes sur l'immobilier (en rgle gnrale, une usine est propritaire de son btiment), impts sur le CA...
> Je suis sr que l'impact sur la bote est largement suprieure  50% des revenus gnrs...


C'est oublier un peu vite toutes les exonrations et aides diverses  la disposition des entreprises.

Et sinon les charges salariales sont  la charge du salari, pas du patron.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ensuite pour la loi contre la fuite des capitaux, y'a un truc qui me fait bondir: j'ai dmnag en Belgique, je ne suis plus couvert par la scurit sociale, ni quelques organisation franaise que ce soit. Je bosse en Belgique, je paye mes impts en Belgique, bref j'ai entirement coup les ponts avec la France, et je dois payer 5% de mon revenu brut annuel  la France (Hollande parlais de le passer  15%)? C'est quoi a? la taxe de nationalit? Aprs personne comprends quand je dit que je veux prendre la nationalit belge: je payerais plus de taxes injustes et injustifies  un tat qui m'a pris pour un bandit manchot...


Estime toi heureux alors de ne pas tre Amricain, tu devrais payer encore plus.

Quant  le taxe de nationalit, c'est simple: la France protge ses ressortissants  l'tranger (de mme que toute nation digne de ce nom) donc comme tu en bnficies, tu contribues toujours au fonctionnement de l'tat. Et si a te fait rire en Belgique, rappelle-toi qu'il n'y a pas si longtemps, les Franais de Cte d'Ivoire, du Liban ou du Mali taient bien contents de voir des soldats Franais. Ou encore Florence Cassez, qui pourrirait encore en prison si la France ne faisait rien pout ses ressortissant...

Mais bon, c'est comme les coles: les Franais sont contents d'avoir de bonnes coles, ou de pouvoir demander l'aide du consulat, mais quand il s'agit de payer la note, y'a plus personne  ::mouarf::

----------


## Kearz

On s'loigne du sujet non? 




> Pour le travail, je vais le redire: trouver du taff quand tu sors de la fac pay plus que le SMIC en CDI directement, soit tu connais quelqu'un qui te pistonne, soit t'a un cul bord de nouilles, sinon tu pleures...
> Regarde les offres d'emploi elles sont toutes de cet acabit:
> "cherche dveloppeur junior avec 3 ans d'exprience minimum dans XXXX et une connaissance approfondie de telle telle et telle techno"
> Quand tu sors de la fac, ce genre d'offre tu remplis pas les critres, et si t'es pris on rduit le salaire propos parce que t'a pas les qualifications requises.


Alors si tu rponds qu'aux offres d'emploi qui te correspondent et uniquement celle-l, tu peux tre sur que tu vas tre pay au SMIC. 
J'ai un DUT, je voulais m'arrt avec ce diplme mais on me proposait 24K _(2-3 boites diffrentes - mme salaire - je ne vis pas  Paris)_ et je trouvais pas a intressant du cot j'ai continu en contrat pro:
1 - 24K tu es au dessus du SMIC d'environ 400 net/mois
2 - Avec mon contrat pro, je touche le SMIC. Si les dveloppeurs accepts le SMIC, je pense que j'aurais jamais eu de contrat de pro. 

_(Et maintenant je cherche du boulot  bac+5 - je ne rponds toujours pas aux critres des annonces et pourtant je reois beaucoup d'appel..)_


Donc mme avec ton DUT  du taff. _(Au passage ceux qui ont quitt le DUT au lieu de continuer leurs tudes la mme anne que moi ont actuellement des salaires proches des dbutant bac+5 alors qu'ils rpondent toujours aux annonces "mouton 5 pattes".)_

Maintenant je suis d'accord en partie sur l'obligation d'accepter un poste sous certaines conditions: Moins de 40Km / Salaire propos suprieur au chmage(ou RSA) peru / dj 3 postes du mme type refus. 
L'aide oui, l'assistanat peut-tre pas.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais bon, c'est comme les coles: les Franais sont contents d'avoir de bonnes coles, ou de pouvoir demander l'aide du consulat, mais quand il s'agit de payer la note, y'a plus personne


[MODE GUIGNOL_JOSPIN]PAYS DE MEEEEEEERDE[/MODE]
 ::mouarf::

----------


## Simara1170

C'est intressant ce que tu dit, parce que j'tais persuad que c'tait le pays o tu vivais qui tait garant de ta scurit...

----------


## Marco46

> C'est intressant ce que tu dit, parce que j'tais persuad que c'tait le pays o tu vivais qui tait garant de ta scurit...


Ben admettons que les Wallons et le Flamands entrent en guerre civile et qu'ils envoient la sauce  la kalash dans les rues sur tout ce qui a pas l'air wallon ou flamand, le gouvernement peut tout a fait dcider d'envoyer l'arme franaise en Belgique pour protger ses ressortissants. C'est arriv souvent en Afrique.

Dans ce cas la France est bien garante de ta scurit non ?

----------


## Simara1170

Yep, mais j'tais pas au courant que c'tait la France qui tait garante de ma scurit, j'ai toujours cru que c'tait un coup de pub pour faire genre "on s'occupe de tout nos citoyens o qu'ils soient"'... Mme si je reste persuad que si j'suis tout seul (ie le seul franais)  tre dans la merde dans un pays  l'autre bout du monde, je vais crever la bouche ouverte, et passer au JT en fait divers...

----------


## ManusDei

Ben pourtant les exemples d'actions de l'arme pour extraire des ressortissants franais sont nombreux, mais ne sont pas mdiatiss (on prfre parler des morts pendant une guerre civile que des franais extraits).
Faut se renseigner auprs des mdias militaires.

----------


## Simara1170

Merci de l'info  ::):

----------


## pmithrandir

Il y a aussi le cas des catastrophe naturelles. A Bucarest il y a un risque sismique. On a une procdure spcifique pour les franais de l'tranger.
Ca peut aller jusqu l'vacuation si besoin. (dailleur, a ne trompe pas, en cas de sisme important notre point de ralliement  mon amie et moi est l'ambassade de France).

J'avoue dailleur que a ne me choquerai pas de devoir payer tous les ans une certaine somme forfaitaire pour tre inscrit sur le registre des franais de l'tranger en change de ce genre de service. Comme tout assurance, elle serait bon march(100-150 par personnes par exemple) et pays par tous les franais s'inscrivant au consulat.

----------


## Simara1170

Je suis d'accord avec toi Mithrandir, une somme fixe  payer en guise d'assurance pour tre couvert par ta nation en cas de force majeure, oui, mais le projet de loi qui visait  te ponctionner un pourcentage de ton salaire, franchement, ils peuvent aller se brosser. Surtout qu'une assurance, par dfaut, c'est un choix: soit tu la prends, soit t'en veux pas. C'est con, j'avoue, mais j'aime bien avoir le choix: je ne vais pas prendre une assurance lunette sachant que je n'en ai pas... Donc en Belgique, le risque de conflit arm tant quand mme minime, a ne vaut pas pour moi de payer une assurance l-dessus (c'est mon raisonnement, et vous pouvez ne pas tre d'accord, mais chacun gre sa vie comme il l'entend, enfin, pour le moment ^^ ).

Parce que le projet de loi dont je parlais, c'tait vis  vis de la Scu (genre combler le trou, pour changer), je crois, mais pourquoi je payerais pour la Scu, sachant que ds que tu traverse la frontire, t'es plus couvert...

----------


## Marco46

> Surtout qu'une assurance, par dfaut, c'est un choix: soit tu la prends, soit t'en veux pas. C'est con, j'avoue, mais j'aime bien avoir le choix: je ne vais pas prendre une assurance lunette sachant que je n'en ai pas... Donc en Belgique, le risque de conflit arm tant quand mme minime, a ne vaut pas pour moi de payer une assurance l-dessus (c'est mon raisonnement, et vous pouvez ne pas tre d'accord, mais chacun gre sa vie comme il l'entend, enfin, pour le moment ^^ ).


Une assurance prive oui, mais l il s'agit de mutualisation de moyens.

Les assedics sont une assurance. D'ailleurs on dit l'assurance chmage. Mais tous les actifs sont obligs de payer l'assurance.

La scu est une assurance, jusqu' ce que l'Europe torpille notre belle scu elle tait obligatoire.




> Parce que le projet de loi dont je parlais, c'tait vis  vis de la Scu (genre combler le trou, pour changer), je crois, mais pourquoi je payerais pour la Scu, sachant que ds que tu traverse la frontire, t'es plus couvert...


Il y a des dmarches  faire pour que tes frais mdicaux  l'tranger soient pris en charge par la scu, c'est pas automatique.

----------


## Simara1170

J'avais regard oui, mais il vaut mieux prendre une assurance dans ton pays de rsidence, vraiment...
Parce que oui la Scu va te prendre en charge, mais en te rajoutant toute une chie de frais pour ta pomme... Et la scurit transfrontalire, je ne suis pas dans les critres (pas de rsidence en France)...
'Fin bref, anyway

Aprs je peux concevoir pour les assurances payes par tous pour tous... Sauf qu'une assurance qui va rechigner  faire son boulot et donc je ne verrais jamais la couleur, j'ai pas envie de la payer, parce que le service n'est pas correctement assur derrire.
Pour info, j'suis un pro pour tomber dans les cas particuliers, et les erreurs de l'administration, et donc tre emmerd pendant des mois avec. Exemple ma premire carte d'identit: on s'est rendu compte de la boulette en arrivant en Italie, quand le carabinier m'a dit que je faisais pas mon ge: bawi j'tais n en 1890...
Quand t'a ce genre de conneries au moins deux fois l'an, tu comprends que t'es pas chaud pour casquer en plus pour a (parce que pour infos, j'ai du faire refaire la carte et donc repayer 50...)

----------


## ManusDei

Faut bien choisir son assurance et sa mutuelle.
Certaines te font pas chier pour te rembourser (exemple pas du tout au hasard, la MAIF).

----------

